# Regional Pills/MD(M)A Discussion V. I don't understand this chemical waffle



## MiniNapalm

Last iteration
_Updated.

~Sprout_
An interesting 5 minute video on the causes of addiction: http://theunboundedspirit.com/drugs...video-will-change-your-view-on-drugs-forever/


----------



## Treacle

What's addiction got to do with MDMA?


----------



## HouseFever

Pilly willy at raves :D


----------



## Grassman

So I tested my new batch of orange Dutch lions - purple marquis. Now just need to drop a couple next weekend


----------



## flashbak1

different size, shape and colour?

I have some and got the same results.

Going to road test at the weekend.


----------



## Grassman

Nope. They look identical size shape and colour.


----------



## flashbak1

Mine are slightly more sharper cut than the og's and a cross between orange and peach. Still had a few of the old ones left to compare against.


----------



## Grassman

Have you taken them yet?


----------



## flashbak1

Not yet. Hopefully try them at the weekend.


----------



## chojek

Anyone heard of the Blue Darth Vaders? They're supposed to be new, and I can't find anything on them


----------



## consumer

chojek said:


> Anyone heard of the Blue Darth Vaders? They're supposed to be new, and I can't find anything on them


Use the force chojek


----------



## BecomingJulie

HouseFever said:


> Pilly willy at raves :D


Phenylethylamines mimic a substance the body naturally produces when a man is in a state of arousal.  So if you take speed / methamphetamine / MDMA, then your body will think you already have a hard-on, and not send any more blood "down there".

Mind, if you _already_ have a hard-on _when you take your drug of choice_, then you can expect the opposite problem: It won't go down .....


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

consumer said:


> Use the force chojek



And look for a big dude in a black mask with a Massive dildo as a light sabre. Wooooomph wooomph woooooomph (sound of Vader breathing). Consumer started it. Blue Vader ??


----------



## Tec

Just dropping in for the weekly 'where's the magic' update.

Anything spotted?


----------



## oui

Tec said:


> Just dropping in for the weekly 'where's the magic' update.
> 
> Anything spotted?



Purple Bentleys


----------



## consumer

Tec said:


> Just dropping in for the weekly 'where's the magic' update.
> 
> Anything spotted?


I heard FUBARs cock is spotted..


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

consumer said:


> I heard FUBARs cock is spotted..



You sure you weren't just confused by an offer of spotted dick?


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Pink redbulls or Ying and yangs anyone?

Don't expect much, but will they be vaguely pleasant?


----------



## consumer

SquidInSunglasses said:


> You sure you weren't just confused by an offer of spotted dick?


I am not sure now to be honest. I was distracted by the fishnets..


----------



## Sprout

You guys may wanna check out the stickied PMMA Warning Thread at the top of the page.
Especially if you're a resident of the kilted Nether reaches of the kingdom.


----------



## andy-777

Sprout said:


> You guys may wanna check out the stickied PMMA Warning Thread at the top of the page.
> Especially if you're a resident of the kilted Nether reaches of the kingdom.



Thanks man, shocking...a good example of why people should invest in a test kit. Thankfully no sign of these in the (kilted) capital!!


----------



## bgek

Has anyone seen blue heart shaped pills around recently? I got given 4 today (came from Dublin) but don't see any recent reports. Last uk reports were PMA around 2013. Not able to reagent rest until next week :s


----------



## consumer

SquidInSunglasses said:


> I'm planning to pick up some crystal MDMA next month, the seller is well-known and claims it was made from safrole, so I am interested in testing the optical isomerism of it. I believe this could be accomplished relatively easily at home with a simple set up, although I would of course appreciate input/"you're dumb, that wouldn't work because..." from someone with better chem knowledge than me.
> 
> The basis of my plan is I have a pair of polarising sunglasses to hand, and in theory a balanced mix of isomers as Sprout reckons safrole-derived MDMA should contain would produce no rotation of polarised light. Obviously I'd test the setup with, say, D-phenylalanine or some other easily available chiral compound to make sure a null signal is actually due to the isomers present and not just a non-functional setup, but if the theory holds it would give some actual data to work with, and the setup could be easily duplicated by anyone else, so if say Sid still has some of the crystal he was munching on a few weeks back that he reckoned was PMK-gly derived, we could actually test if there is a different ratio of isomers present, at least qualitively.


I have no idea about what any of that means but i say go for it Squid


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

consumer said:


> I have no idea about what any of that means but i say go for it Squid



I can try and explain if you're interested. If not, just think of it like a gaydar for MDMA : P


----------



## consumer

SquidInSunglasses said:


> I can try and explain if you're interested. If not, just think of it like a gaydar for MDMA : P


It would just go over my head. I did a little chemistry at uni but it was only a little and far from my favourite subject. If it works you should market a line of safrole detecting mdma glasses..


----------



## consumer

SquidInSunglasses said:


> If the data holds up, then I'd definitely write up the process so anyone interested could follow it and test their substance, though you'd need to be sure you have MDMA first. The other nice thing about it is, assuming you can get meaningful info from about 100 mg in a glass of water (which would be tested with whatever chiral compound I use as a refeerence), you would still be able to just chug the glass afterwards and not lose any of your MDMA on testing. If it takes more to be noticable you might need to make a stronger solution and only dose some of it, which would get a little more fiddly, but still, the potential to get answers on this is valuable.
> 
> Where's Sprout when you need someone to discuss chemistry on, anyway?


I hope FUBAR hasn't got him. He has a watermelon and he's going to put it somewhere. .


----------



## blondin

MiniNapalm said:


> Last iteration
> _Updated.
> 
> ~Sprout_
> An interesting 5 minute video on the causes of addiction: http://theunboundedspirit.com/drugs...video-will-change-your-view-on-drugs-forever/


The animation is bullshit many people come out of hospital addicted to pain pills afer being on diamorphine in the states when the insurncen runs out they end up on smack as its cheaper - same as the thousands that came back from vietnam - thats when heroin became big business 60's/70's with the cia bringing in kilos in body bags


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

chojek said:


> Anyone heard of the Blue Darth Vaders? They're supposed to be new, and I can't find anything on them


. 

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35613


----------



## MiniNapalm

Has anyone tried/got any intel on pink love hearts?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

MiniNapalm said:


> Has anyone tried/got any intel on pink love hearts?



You've probably already seen that the heart press is very variable and been around for ages. 

IMO test or go for something a little less copied and more obviously a fresh press. Ive been offered hearts many times over the years one I know for sure circa 2013 @ cream fields was PMMA, was forewarned due friend reports so declined. It has been known that people will keep hold of duds / adulterated until the music dies down then try again to shift them.


----------



## Grassman

flashbak1 said:


> Mine are slightly more sharper cut than the og's and a cross between orange and peach. Still had a few of the old ones left to compare against.



Have you tried them yet?


----------



## psilocyclist

thewhitebuilding said:


> Pink redbulls or Ying and yangs anyone?
> 
> Don't expect much, but will they be vaguely pleasant?



Had the pink red bulls the other weekend, they felt like a strong dose but there's the usual sense of something lacking from the experience. Everyone that necked a full one was wretching on the comeup so halving might be advisable!


----------



## chojek

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> .
> 
> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35613


They look good, I'll be stocking up. I almost love collecting now. I never thought I'd be one for Star Wars memorabilia. 

Now I have to decide between them and some Aussie MDA pills I have for a non rave occasion this weekend. I have mda crystal too, but I want to save it for a rave. 

Does anyone here still have heaps of fun on md outside a rave?


----------



## Fug

I still have fun taking MD in a completely chill setting like at home, doing it with a partner or with friends.

I've recently procured a G of MD but all this talk of mongy dysphoric experiences isn't making me leap on it like I would've in the past :/


----------



## Damn_Croissant

Sid said:


> Safrole stuff in the EU where the only precursor used is glycidate. The only real safrole MDMA (which is available to us) is the Canadian stuff IMO and it's impure because their chemists are shit.



I'm in Canada and got some cola crystal MDMA a couple months ago. I took 150mg and it was indeed seriously lacking. I got some white MDA crystal from the same guy at the same time and it is absolutely fire so clearly it was made by two different chemists one being good and the other being shit. I've noticed the MDA here is usually better than the MDMA so my advice is to not bother ordering anything other than MDA from Canada.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> You've probably already seen that the heart press is very variable and been around for ages.
> 
> IMO test or go for something a little less copied and more obviously a fresh press. Ive been offered hearts many times over the years one I know for sure circa 2013 @ cream fields was PMMA, was forewarned due friend reports so declined. It has been known that people will keep hold of duds / adulterated until the music dies down then try again to shift them.



Thanks for that, I completely agree. It's definitely a press that's been around for ages in many different guises, some of which have been adulterated. I can't find anything recent online, so I suspect your last point may well be true ?

I've passed on them and the hunt for quality continues.


----------



## Cami187

Pink/orange north faces anyone had any ? Think their a rather new Dutch press with supposedly 200+mg of mdma. I had one recently after not touching mdma since new years eve so a good 2 month break. Slow come up but loads of empathy and felt very clean a little bit overwhelming at points. Comedown wasn't too harsh and normally I redose but the 1 pill was enough. Anyone else had any ?


----------



## blondin

Blimey all that bother with chemistry and isomers etc etc i remember in the ol days (lights pipe and puts on slippers) I just use to whack a crumb on some foil or the end of a ciggy and if it smelled of aniseed when it was heated it was the real deal - weather it was 1-2 in rave or substantially more from Dealer Mc Dope. So glad I had my thrills back then..


----------



## Sprout

Would this happen to be a point in time before the end user could find out in five seconds whether their experience and assumed knowledge is anything remotely like it should be?
And with the same ease any piece of shit dealer could learn how to rip people off even more effectively?


----------



## Skoopz

Tried blue lamborghinis. Triangle shaped outpressed lamborghini bull logo. Old school feel to them...loads of euphoria and energy!


----------



## Skoopz

Also a lot of dark brown mdma going about which seems to be doing the trick much better than the clear stuff. I know they say it's brown due to impurities but wow it had me flying anyone else bumped into any? Absolutely reeks of aniseed.


----------



## SmokingAces

Mate just got 5grams of MDMA from Holland for the weekend. Same as the clear stuff I posted before in looks only this is direct from NL, and it smells of ACETONE, the MDMA is wet aswell, well over 5g that he paid for. I've noticed this with the clear crystals when I've crushed have all had not a whiff of the aniseed smell of old.

Try it and see but a lot of the obvious glycidate stuff doesn't smell of aniseed or pills at all. Smells kind of like the solvents in wet speed paste. It's always clear/opaque looking too it seems. The brown stuff I've had in recent years is usually better even though colour is said to mean nothing to the purity of it.


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> So I tested my new batch of orange Dutch lions - purple marquis. Now just need to drop a couple next weekend



How did you get on?

Anyone tried minions ? Flooded the south at the moment


----------



## SmokingAces

If the north faces are the follow ups to the Dutch lions then the marquis result is different. Report on PR says black so it's different MDMA. Red lions also go black.


----------



## Skoopz

Sid said:


> Mate just got 5grams of MDMA from Holland for the weekend. Same as the clear stuff I posted before in looks only this is direct from NL, and it smells of ACETONE, the MDMA is wet aswell, well over 5g that he paid for. I've noticed this with the clear crystals when I've crushed have all had not a whiff of the aniseed smell of old.
> 
> Try it and see but a lot of the obvious glycidate stuff doesn't smell of aniseed or pills at all. Smells kind of like the solvents in wet speed paste. It's always clear/opaque looking too it seems. The brown stuff I've had in recent years is usually better even though colour is said to mean nothing to the purity of it.


 
Couldn't agree more about the browner md being a better more old school buzz. Not quite sure why but it seems to hit the spot the clear stuff that's being pumped out of Holland makes me feel mellow tbh. My friend tested on a marquis and it went to purple rather than black aswell, where as the clear stuff usually fizzes and goes straight to black.


----------



## SmokingAces

Yeah it's so obvious now the marquis tells much more than whether it's just MDMA. It tells whether it's the glycidate shit or not as well. Purple = old formula.


----------



## Skoopz

Possibly different precursors being used I.e safrole but then everyone seems to say safrole produced mdma is nearly non existent apart from Canada


----------



## Skoopz

Yeh I get u mate completely agree


----------



## Grassman

Sprodo said:


> How did you get on?
> 
> Trying them tomorrow night, got 2 and so have my 2 mates, so a good sample size!
> 
> Give my until Sunday night and I will report back here


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Roughly how long after stopping SSRIs should I be good to roll? Just as soon as they clear out, or do you need longer for things to re-adjust?


----------



## Tec

Sid said:


> Mate just got 5grams of MDMA from Holland for the weekend. Same as the clear stuff I posted before in looks only this is direct from NL, and it smells of ACETONE, the MDMA is wet aswell, well over 5g that he paid for. I've noticed this with the clear crystals when I've crushed have all had not a whiff of the aniseed smell of old.
> 
> Try it and see but a lot of the obvious glycidate stuff doesn't smell of aniseed or pills at all. Smells kind of like the solvents in wet speed paste. It's always clear/opaque looking too it seems. The brown stuff I've had in recent years is usually better even though colour is said to mean nothing to the purity of it.



Ya know I'm supporting your investigative efforts mate but don't layer misinformation with more misinformation.

The acetone/aniseed smell, or lack of it, means little to nothing. The same with people talking about clear or brown batches etc.

I think we're at a dangerous point where anecdotal 'evidence' becomes the norm.

There's only really two things that matter, do tests say it's MDMA? Good, you're not going to die. Now how good is it? The latter result always disappoints.

I do support the PMK Glycidate theory but we need to remember we have no way of testing for that so it's hard to label (though I suspect correct). So that's another thing we need to be careful of using as a term, won't be long before dealers notice this and start saying 'not made with PMK Glycidate'


----------



## Sprout

Tec said:


> Ya know I'm supporting your investigative efforts mate but don't layer misinformation with more misinformation.
> 
> The acetone/aniseed smell, or lack of it, means little to nothing. The same with people talking about clear or brown batches etc.
> 
> I think we're at a dangerous point where anecdotal 'evidence' becomes the norm.
> 
> There's only really two things that matter, do tests say it's MDMA? Good, you're not going to die. Now how good is it? The latter result always disappoints.
> 
> I do support the PMK Glycidate theory but we need to remember we have no way of testing for that so it's hard to label (though I suspect correct). So that's another thing we need to be careful of using as a term, won't be long before dealers notice this and start saying 'not made with PMK Glycidate'



I love you, Tec.
I was about to post almost exactly the same thing.
On that note it'd be a good idea to notice the sudden increase in stuff tagged as "Saffrole made" coinciding with the flow of conversation in this very thread....

Chemistry is intimidating to the point of terror to most people, I get that, but it's unwarranted.
Take a little time every now and then to even just google a concept, after a while you'll notice that the most complex sounding concepts still rely on very basic fundamentals and a tiny bit of logic. You'd be surprised just how much you can apply to junkiedom.


----------



## SmokingAces

I did say colour means nothing to crystal purity didn't I? The last few batches of MDMA I've seen had that acetone smell and none of them had the magic. I'm not saying the brown stuff that smells of aniseed *will* always be good, just I've personally had more luck with it the past couple of years man. I was just posting my experience it's not be taken as gospel by any means.

I don't recall pre drought stuff ever smelling of acetone. So what I was saying is that seems to be a sign towards it being the shit stuff.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Acetone could may mean that the producer simply decided to clean it. But then again we all know there ain't any good chemists out there ?


----------



## Sprout

Sid said:


> I did say colour means nothing to crystal purity didn't I? The last few batches of MDMA I've seen had that acetone smell and none of them had the magic. I'm not saying the brown stuff that smells of aniseed *will* always be good, just I've personally had more luck with it the past couple of years man. I was just posting my experience it's not be taken as gospel by any means.
> 
> I don't recall pre drought stuff ever smelling of acetone. So what I was saying is that seems to be a sign towards it being the shit stuff.



There was zero animosity from Tec or I.
It's just that some people read a post and consider it gospel without ever considering that it may not be so, or even reading the conversation beforehand. 



Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Acetone could may mean that the producer simply decided to clean it. But then again we all know there ain't any good chemists out there ��



Yup, the smell from the brown MDMA is that of the condensed reagents trapped within the crystalline lattice (beautiful name for a beautiful thing) due to rushed production.
Clear stuff doesn't release those vapours because they simply aren't there. A change in smell is inevitable.


----------



## major7

Hey guys just came to London a few months ago, have no idea what kind of candys are available these days.  

Was living in SE Asia till last year, theres good party scene over there.


----------



## major7

Grassman said:


> Sprodo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get on?
> 
> Trying them tomorrow night, got 2 and so have my 2 mates, so a good sample size!
> 
> Give my until Sunday night and I will report back here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, just had a question about Dutch Lions, are they from the Netherlands or locally made?
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you about your experience with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Treacle

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Roughly how long after stopping SSRIs should I be good to roll? Just as soon as they clear out, or do you need longer for things to re-adjust?


If you're completely off them, I'd reckon a couple of weeks would be enough time to feel MDMA properly. It totally depends on your brain chemistry, and how fast your serotonin transporters get back to normal. The worse that can happen is that you don't feel much, so just try again, a week or so later. SSRIs block serotonin reuptake sites, which stops MDMA from entering the synapse and having serotonergic action. SSRIs cause downregulation of serotonin receptors, because of the amount of serotonin that's left available. There's a theory that SSRIs actually work by reducing serotonin action, and there's even antidepressants that purposely lower serotonin levels, just because that actually works for some people. There's no real evidence that just boosting serotonin levels helps depression/anxiety/whatever. It could be the opposite, depending on the person. It's the reason people complain of brain-zaps coming off SSRIs, because it's serotonin receptors returning to to normal, like after a mad night on pills. Suck it, and see, but don't be surprised if the MDMA is shit! 

Major7: Dutch Lions are Dutch, funnily enough.


----------



## major7

Treacle said:


> Major7: Dutch Lions are Dutch, funnily enough.



Uh okay thanks mate. Well actually dutch pills are hard to find in the place where I was living before. Most of them were locally made and of poorer quality. 

I have heard a lot of good stories from my friends about dutch pills. Hope I can get my hands on some good dutch candys. haha.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Treacle said:


> If you're completely off them, I'd reckon a couple of weeks would be enough time to feel MDMA properly. It totally depends on your brain chemistry, and how fast your serotonin transporters get back to normal. The worse that can happen is that you don't feel much, so just try again, a week or so later. SSRIs block serotonin reuptake sites, which stops MDMA from entering the synapse and having serotonergic action. SSRIs cause downregulation of serotonin receptors, because of the amount of serotonin that's left available. There's a theory that SSRIs actually work by reducing serotonin action, and there's even antidepressants that purposely lower serotonin levels, just because that actually works for some people. There's no real evidence that just boosting serotonin levels helps depression/anxiety/whatever. It could be the opposite, depending on the person. It's the reason people complain of brain-zaps coming off SSRIs, because it's serotonin receptors returning to to normal, like after a mad night on pills. Suck it, and see, but don't be surprised if the MDMA is shit!
> 
> Major7: Dutch Lions are Dutch, funnily enough.



My plan is to try and roll a month after my last pill of fluoxetine, which should mean the fluox is pretty clear but there's still some norfluox kicking around in me, hopefully as I was only on fluox for 6 weeks it won't be enough to be a problem, but we'll see on the day I guess. May go for a trial run a week before, I assume trial running the night before would be unwise as I would still be feeling the comedown on the proper day, but it would give a better indication than closer to stopping fluox. Should I be looking to hae a test run somewhere in between those two extremes, or should I just suck it and see on the day, and bring something to serve as a backup just in case?


----------



## Treacle

If you read this thread, and its former incarnations, you'll find that a lot of people don't have many positive things to say about Dutch pills. I'm not aware of any pills going around that are truly worth bothering with. 

I've got some Canadian MDA which I've had for months, which I definitely do need to try, though. I've got quite a few nipples that I don't even want to take, and neither does anyone else, because they're clearly a second (shite) batch. Is there anything at all worth taking?


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

The original nipples were (if you'll excuse the pun) the tits though, right?


----------



## Treacle

I've only had the newer ones, and they're absolute shite. Mongy and boring as fuck, backed up by several friends. Definitely not anything nearing decent.


----------



## Grassman

My Dutch lions are from Germany actually


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Grassman said:


> My Dutch lions are from Germany actually



Doesn't that make them Deutsch lions then? : P


----------



## blondin

I know nothing of the scene now but in the late 80's early 90's just about every pill was good, rarely over 150mg, always smelled of aniseed, kept you up and buzzing the whole of the next day and even as the biggest fiend in our crew i never did more than 4 pills in a night usually 3- redosing with 1/2's. When i did some  raving again around 95-97 the pills were ok but by 7am or when ever i got back i just wanted to crash - no energy left and less empathetic. The last pills i took around 92 that were still te bollox were xxx and new yorkers.
just a bit of info for yawl


----------



## Treacle

When I first started doing pills in 2001, I could take two and be absolutely bouncing, until the next morning, without feeling the urge to sleep until the next night. The afterglow used to last days, as well. It was pretty rare that anyone crashed before the next afternoon, at least. I've watched a mate (very new to MDMA) take a full Tomorrowland, lab tested at about 160mg and go to sleep a few hours later, after a shitty, mongy high. It's a poor state of affairs.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Still holding hope for crystal, but we'll see next month.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

@ Biscuit thanks for the input. That does indeed give a much clear explanation and very well written. 

I find it strange that we often get warnings from LE about pills saying high dose in the UK and dangerous.

Now theoretically any pill should be in their opinion dangerous. 

I have two thoughts when warning are posted. 1. LE are aware of a big consignment shipped to coincide with a big event / festival 2. They are aware of batches which have the predominant S or R and realise that this could catch someone out. Ie 200 mg dose is really a shulgin 200 mg.


----------



## Tec

Sid said:


> I did say colour means nothing to crystal purity didn't I? The last few batches of MDMA I've seen had that acetone smell and none of them had the magic. I'm not saying the brown stuff that smells of aniseed *will* always be good, just I've personally had more luck with it the past couple of years man. I was just posting my experience it's not be taken as gospel by any means.
> 
> I don't recall pre drought stuff ever smelling of acetone. So what I was saying is that seems to be a sign towards it being the shit stuff.



Sorry bud none of that was really aimed at you, just thinking out loud and kept writing. Should have worded that better!

Like I said I appreciate your efforts mate you're a valuable contributor here. I'm also becoming like a cynical old man to be honest, I just really miss the gear ya know!


----------



## chojek

Alright fellow space cadets, I'm about to take half a Blue Darth Vader and a whole mda pill. There should be about 80-90mg mda in the pill. 

I'm worried this may be too much as I've had 2 months off, but I do like it intense.


----------



## Sprout

I would be surprised if 80-90mg of MDA is "too much", that's a fairly average dose if not on the lower side of the spectrum.
MDA is infinitely better when matched with a low dose of MDMA IMO.


----------



## Treacle

The best MDMA/MDA combo pills I've ever had were probably white hearts (round, not heart shaped), which were tested at 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA, and they blew everyone's fucking heads off. So loved up, and euphoric...


----------



## Solicitah

Is there MDA around then? Early 90s snowballs were the BEST, no MDMA, fuck knows how much MDA but driving round Rotherham I thought I was in Belfast, choppers, soldoers,murals, the lot.  I believe they were made in a pharmaceutical  factory one of the newly-independent Baltic states who were desperate for hard currency.  The country was awash with them.  Sorry, showing my age.



Sprout said:


> I would be surprised if 80-90mg of MDA is "too much", that's a fairly average dose if not on the lower side of the spectrum.
> MDA is infinitely better when matched with a low dose of MDMA IMO.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Just for the record, the orginal nipple tabs were the proverbial tits, right? Obv got knocked off later by all accounts, but the original press was top notch, right?


----------



## Sprout

Solicitah said:


> Is there MDA around then? Early 90s snowballs were the BEST, no MDMA, fuck knows how much MDA but driving round Rotherham I thought I was in Belfast, choppers, soldoers,murals, the lot.  I believe they were made in a pharmaceutical  factory one of the newly-independent Baltic states who were desperate for hard currency.  The country was awash with them.  Sorry, showing my age.



Latvian lab and a fucking top notch one FWIW.
Very professional operation from the get-go.
Weren't the originals actually over 200mg of pure MDA? I know the content fell progressively and then the knock-offs appeared so it's hard to get a number.


----------



## Solicitah

Absolutely incredible, horses running through the club, the lot. The strong ones were virtually impossible to split, it was like trying to split a stone.  They caused quite a stir among the younger clubbers - one weekend you're everybodys friend and waving your hands in the air, the next week the seven dwarves are walking past and the toilets turn into the deck of a ship
Happy days &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## consumer

Biscuit said:


> It certainly appears that the "altered isomeric (enantiomeric) ratios of MDMA made from PMK-glycidate theory" is gaining traction. There is no question in my mind that this may provide the answer for why the new generation of MDMA pills produced from this pre-precursor seem to produce a more "mongy" and less "loved-up high"; and also why the pills themselves need to be packing 200-250mg of MDMA, when 100-150mg of (the apparently same) MDMA used to do the job entirely.
> 
> *Routine laboratory testing of the enantiomeric/isomeric ratios of MDMA pills*
> 
> The information which we need to help solve this problem is already out there, for some people it is literally at their fingertips. We all know that government forensic laboratories the world over are tasked with the job of identifying and weighing seized quantities of drugs. However, they are also routinely asked to compare a particular drug seizure with other seizures of the same type of drug to determine if they all originated from the same source. Whilst conducting a chemical comparison of different batches of MDMA pills is relatively rare, chemical comparisons of seized quantities of methamphetamine is common. When carrying out this comparison the forensic chemist will always determine the enantiomeric ratio of the samples to be compared. That is the ratio of D:L or S:R isomers in each. Obviously, if samples taken from different seizures have different ratios, then the drugs most likely did not originate from the same source and almost certainly did not come from the same individual manufacture.
> 
> Therefore, the European and North American laboratories conducting quantitative chemical analysis of "ecstasy" pills sent to them by the public, could in theory conduct this same analysis as the government forensic laboratories do, which would confirm the R:S isomeric ratio of the MDMA contained in any given pill. Whilst this additional testing is obviously more time consuming and may not be able to be done for every single MDMA pill that is analysed, it could certainly be done for particular pills of interest or where someone is prepared to pay the additional cost for the service (if this was allowed). Not only would such a test prove immediately whether this theory is indeed correct, but it would also create another way of ascertaining the MDMA pill's quality and help to distinguish the seemingly endless array of MDMA tablets entering the market.
> 
> *MDMA from PMK-glycidate - how and why can there be any difference?*
> 
> An ongoing source of confusion related to this issue has arisen because it is now routine for users to describe MDMA as either "PMK-glycidate produced MDMA" or "safrole/isosafrole produced MDMA”. This is so despite basic organic chemistry principles telling us that there should be NO difference at all between the two methods --> in fact it is due to these same basic principles that the altered isomer theory is so controversial and why for now it remains only a theory.
> 
> MDMA manufactured from "pure" (i.e. properly distilled) PMK or MD-P2P via any of the well-known reaction methods, will always produce racemic MDMA (50:50). This is what we want. Where safrole/isosafrole is used, PMK or MD-P2P is produced and this can then be purified and turned into near pure PMK. The same goes for another precursor, piperonal, it too being first converted into PMK or MD-P2P before being turned into MDMA. There is no reason whatsoever that PMK-glycidate cannot also be turned into PMK or MD-P2P, a product which can then be purified into near pure PMK and ultimately turned into MDMA in identical fashion. If this process occurred then there would be NO difference at all between safrole produced MDMA and PMK-glycidate produced MDMA. It is chemically impossible. If the MDMA is made from the same high quality PMK via the same of any one of a number of reactions known to be effective, then a high quality racemic (50:50) mix of MDMA will be produced irrespective of what precursor is used to begin with.
> 
> This explanation then leads into the other source of information or chemistry knowledge which if provided would undoubtedly help prove or disprove the theory. If the theory is true then a chemist should be able to explain WHY the new precursor produces the result that it does and that other possible causes of the altered enantiomeric ratios can be excluded. I have no doubt that government forensic chemists with experience in dismantling these particular MDMA labs would either know, or at least be able to work out, the answers.
> 
> PMK-glycidate, unlike PMK but like MDMA, does exist as two possible enantiomers. Therefore, is it possible that particular labs are using PMK-glycidate which exists in only one particular enantiomeric/isomeric form and that this somehow influences how the reaction proceeds from PMK to MDMA, so that the production of the R isomer of MDMA is favoured? Could it be that rather than purifying the PMK from the glycidate as they should, the manufacturers are also employing some new and unknown "one-pot" type synthesis, whereby the glycidate is turned into the ketone and then immediately reacted with the necessary reagents to produce MDMA? Such a one-pot synthesis (which would surely be a significant cost saving measure for the mega labs) would very likely favour the production of one MDMA enantiomer over the other, especially if the PMK-glycidate was not racemic to begin with! This explanation may also account for why some of the mega dose pills still seem better than some of the others.
> 
> By way of example, suppose there are three labs all using the glycidate to make the MDMA:
> 
> (i) Lab 1 purifies the PMK before then making the MDMA in an entirely separate reaction - the result is 50:50 racemic MDMA; this MDMA should be no different to "safrole produced MDMA".
> 
> (ii) Lab 2 uses some new "one-pot" synthesis and their glycidate precursor comes out of the jar as a 50:50 racemic mixture - perhaps such a reaction favours the production of the R a little bit over the S; so this MDMA might have a R:S ratio of 65:35.
> 
> (iii) Lab 3 uses the same "one-pot" synthesis as lab 2 but their glycidate precursor comes out of the jar as only one of the possible enantiomers (it is enantiomerically pure like dexamphetamine is) - perhaps such a “one-pot” reaction to MDMA with only one of the two possible isomers for the glycidate favours the production of the R a lot more than the S; so this MDMA might have a R:S ratio of 80:20.
> 
> Now I have no idea at all if any of this is even close to correct and my figures have simply been plucked out of the air to illustrate the point. However, it is one possible explanation that I have come up with and it is an explanation which someone with an understanding of these new processes must be able to rule in or rule out.
> 
> *Catalysts - are these the real culprits?*
> 
> Of course this entire discussion has assumed that the glycidate is the culprit. Logic would suggest that it must be however there is another possibility which has nothing to do with the glycidate at all…
> 
> These mega labs may well be manufacturing and purifying perfectly good PMK/MD-P2P from the glycidate as we would hope and consequently any MDMA produced from that ketone should be the desired 50:50 mix. However, PMK must obviously be converted to MDMA by reacting it with another precursor, in the presence of other chemical reagents or a CATAYLST to make the reaction work. Catalysts are more commonly used by large scale chemical factories than chemical reagents because catalysts can be used over and over again, whereas the reagent is generally converted into something else and becomes waste.
> 
> It is a well-known fact that many catalysts are stereoselective - meaning that they will favour the production of a particular isomer, even though the precursor would otherwise make a racemic product if that particular catalyst was not used. Is it possible that at the same time the large scale manufacturers started using the glycidate, they also started using some new highly effective but sadly stereoselective catalyst to produce the final product? If such a catalyst is being used by any of the manufacturers, then it wouldn't matter if the MDMA was originally made from safrole, piperonal, PMK-glycidate or Tinkerbell's fairy dust, it would eventually end up as a non-racemic mix of MDMA isomers; the proportions of which may not only be completely different, but could well change from batch to batch to batch. So that is another option.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> I apologise for the length of this post but I have been mulling over this matter for some time and this is the first thread I have come across where the topic has been raised in this direct way. I realise I have made some reference to synthesis however I have deliberately avoided mentioning the other various chemicals and steps which would be necessary to even come close to making anything illegal. Given the nature of the discussion, it seems impossible to be able to speak about the topic sensibly without at least mentioning the different precursors by name and providing a very simple explanation of the two main steps involved. Finally, if there is another thread where this topic is being discussed that would be a more appropriate home for my endless spiel, I would be most thankful if a moderator could move it.



Great post Biscuit. Good to see you outside of AusDD. You bring a wealth of knowledge to the discussion. If only Phasedancer was still around..he would have some interesting input to this I am sure.


----------



## Sprout

I just hope people remember who first cracked the code of shitty MDMA.
That sulphurous lil' vegetable who gets right on your nerves. 

Bow at my feet, mere MDMortAls!


----------



## Tec

Biscuit said:


> It certainly appears that the "altered isomeric (enantiomeric) ratios of MDMA made from PMK-glycidate theory" is gaining traction. There is no question in my mind that this may provide the answer for why the new generation of MDMA pills produced from this pre-precursor seem to produce a more "mongy" and less "loved-up high"; and also why the pills themselves need to be packing 200-250mg of MDMA, when 100-150mg of (the apparently same) MDMA used to do the job entirely. ......
> 
> **snip**



Brilliantly detailed post mate, thanks.


----------



## Grassman

So I did Dutch lions last night. Looked identical to the old ones but recently sourced so I was conscious they may be copies. Nope - exactly the same. 2.5 throughout the night and I was in heaven.

Enjoying a lovely afterglow now, with 20mg Valium in the hatch and a roast beef and an ale in the local. Was so horny when I woke up but just couldn't perform after tugging the little fella for ages!!


----------



## MiniNapalm

Awesome mate ?


----------



## EyesPurple

Has no one else been getting (round) pink mistis?

Theres been a constant flow of them in Bristol now for ages ￼ old school type rush with an actual come up, nice energy and real mdma feelings unlike almost every other pill I've done in past fuck knows how long haha, I'd say there about 140mg of good clean proper mdma. I've done pills for a decade or so and I take em in halves after a few beers, there lovely!

there very light pink well pressed with a slight shine lots speckles with a sweet smell, and I'd there the average old standard (round) pill size 

Haven't seen anyone mention them on here though, anyone else had them?


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Not heard of them no.

In other news, a guy who has been good with other stuff in the past has some crystal. Claims it's amazing of course. It looks like this stuff I found a picture of in this thread from about 2 years ago..... Has anyone had any good crystal of late, and has anyone had anything that looks like this of late? The biggest worry I have over it is is that it was described to me as "dutch crystal"....like that's the selling kicker nowadays :-(


----------



## Skoopz

thewhitebuilding said:


> Not heard of them no.
> 
> In other news, a guy who has been good with other stuff in the past has some crystal. Claims it's amazing of course. It looks like this stuff I found a picture of in this thread from about 2 years ago..... Has anyone had any good crystal of late, and has anyone had anything that looks like this of late? The biggest worry I have over it is is that it was described to me as "dutch crystal"....like that's the selling kicker nowadays :-(



Looks similar to the gear I got on last weekend had a blast and the comedown was smooth and gradual, loads of energy but you can't tell from a pic could be anything


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Having a bit of a look around at pills, I see some pale blue dutch lions, I assume they would be no relation to the peach dutch lions and therefore probably not worth bothering with? Also found these which, being low strength both claimed and tested, would seem somewhat promising on the theory of "they only make them super strong if they wouldn't sell at smaller dose". Anyone tried those?

Would I be better off just skipping on pills entirely and going for crystal? There's some with good results from lab-test that might be worth going for, and plenty advertised as being dutch that seems eminently skippable. Thoughts?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Having a bit of a look around at pills, I see some pale blue dutch lions, I assume they would be no relation to the peach dutch lions and therefore probably not worth bothering with? Also found these which, being low strength both claimed and tested, would seem somewhat promising on the theory of "they only make them super strong if they wouldn't sell at smaller dose". Anyone tried those?
> 
> Would I be better off just skipping on pills entirely and going for crystal? There's some with good results from lab-test that might be worth going for, and plenty advertised as being dutch that seems eminently skippable. Thoughts?



Wouldn't risk the ghost press. Been around for ages and lots of copies.

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34781


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Wouldn't risk the ghost press. Been around for ages and lots of copies.
> 
> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34781



Cheers for the warning, crossing that one out of possibility. Any thoughts on the blue dutch lions?


----------



## Grassman

I've not had them, but have a feeling those blue lions will be quite good, just a tad milder than the orange. My dealer had both at the same time


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Grassman said:


> I've not had them, but have a feeling those blue lions will be quite good, just a tad milder than the orange. My dealer had both at the same time



Noted, I'll probably still go for crystal unless they get a specific positive review, as I want to be as sure as possible everything goes right for this.


----------



## lysergamide

proper blue ghosts still knocking about, the lower dose spread of pills like this one certainly helps avoid mongyness I find


----------



## PartTimeRaver

EyesPurple said:


> Has no one else been getting (round) pink mistis?
> 
> Theres been a constant flow of them in Bristol now for ages ￼ old school type rush with an actual come up, nice energy and real mdma feelings unlike almost every other pill I've done in past fuck knows how long haha, I'd say there about 140mg of good clean proper mdma. I've done pills for a decade or so and I take em in halves after a few beers, there lovely!
> 
> there very light pink well pressed with a slight shine lots speckles with a sweet smell, and I'd there the average old standard (round) pill size
> 
> Haven't seen anyone mention them on here though, anyone else had them?



saw some light pink mercedes on pillreports, could it be them? or similar?

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35592


----------



## Sprout

MDMA Dopamine Toxicity


----------



## Treacle

As someone with ADHD (so already having a dodgy dopaminergic system), with my condition improving a lot since childhood, despite massive abuse of MDMA and other drugs, it's not something I'm worried about. I don't feel like MDMA has caused me any damage that is noticeable. In fact, the positive effects it's had on me are much more apparent than anything else it may have done. As always, everyone is different, so I'm not saying it's safe to hammer any drug.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Sorry to go off topic....but can any of you part like-minded individuals recommend a decent night out in East London this saturday? Please feel free to PM me any recommendations to avoid this going off topic!
(Would normally go to Bloc-Autumn St, but nothing is on) Anything techno will work, but mainly interested in a good atmosphere/setting. Was really looking forward to 808 state but they've cancelled.


----------



## EyesPurple

PartTimeRaver said:


> saw some light pink mercedes on pillreports, could it be them? or similar?
> 
> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35592



These are mitsibushi's I'll try get a pic up in a minute, my phone cameras shit though which is all I've got atm


----------



## EyesPurple

Sorry the pics so shit, I'm surprised no ones even heard of them


----------



## EyesPurple

Ive put the pic up twice already now and it's keeps deleting??? Can a mod help


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

EyesPurple said:


> Ive put the pic up twice already now and it's keeps deleting??? Can a mod help



Are you trying to edit the post on mobile? For whatever reason that always makes the post delete itself.


----------



## Sprout

*cough*


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Anyone tried the blue Audis? They've got some good reviews on pillreports, test at about 200 mg on ectasydata which isn't that promising though. Would be interested to hear what you guys know of them.


----------



## EyesPurple

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Are you trying to edit the post on mobile? For whatever reason that always makes the post delete itself.



Indeed I was! I thought It was my phone tbh was really annoying! Haha


----------



## Sprout

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Anyone tried the blue Audis? They've got some good reviews on pillreports, test at about 200 mg on ectasydata which isn't that promising though. Would be interested to hear what you guys know of them.



I can't be certain but I wouldn't feel comfortable if I didn't say it - check the PM(M)A warning thread. Blue coloured, car manufacturer branded pills appeared recently without a shred of MDxx in them.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Fairly sure (as much as you can be of course) that the Audis are unrelated as they are a significantly different shape.

Lots of good reviews of both colours of Audi grill pill (the reds are apparently the predecessor to the blues, which is claimed both by reviews and the vendor) that I can find, so I think I will take the chance and try them out. Will get a test kit, and assuming all is kosher I will drop it in about three weeks.


----------



## Limey

Red Audi grills were shit imo.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone had purple teslas? I've heard they are very 'old school'


----------



## andy-777

Grassman said:


> Anyone had purple teslas? I've heard they are very 'old school'



Quite a few of my friends have had them and they all gave good reports, but haven't actually tried myself. They've been around here for the last few months. They're slightly smaller that the old blue tesla


----------



## Grassman

Right - I'm gonna buy some


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Limey said:


> Red Audi grills were shit imo.



Well that's a pain then, given I already placed an order for the blue grills. Hopefully they live up to pillreports and not your red audis.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Got some yin yangs to try out this weekend......


----------



## MiniNapalm

Let us know what they're like mate


----------



## SilentRoller

Anyone tried the yellow shells? (as in the shell petrol logo). Just picked up a bunch and aim on testing one out next Friday. It was a choice between these or mastercards (which were slightly more expensive), but I knew the latter were dutch and mongy so I went for shells.


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Got hope for them Shells as well. 

I've heard the orange Peace, Love, Rock and Roll pingers also aren't the usual Dutch mongy disappointments...can anyone put any truth to this?

Also missing the Manc crew presses...where have they gone?


----------



## andy-777

EmDeeExEx said:


> Got hope for them Shells as well.
> 
> I've heard the orange Peace, Love, Rock and Roll pingers also aren't the usual Dutch mongy disappointments...can anyone put any truth to this?
> 
> Also missing the Manc crew presses...where have they gone?



Yeah I've had the Peace, Love Rock and Rolls for the last few weeks and would recommend them, though tbh I don't have the problem with the Dutch pills that some on here do


----------



## andy-777

SilentRoller said:


> Anyone tried the yellow shells? (as in the shell petrol logo). Just picked up a bunch and aim on testing one out next Friday. It was a choice between these or mastercards (which were slightly more expensive), but I knew the latter were dutch and mongy so I went for shells.



Really? You think the mastercards are mongy?? Have you actually tried them? They're an old press now so not many going around anymore but I haven't spoken to a single person that described them as mongy


----------



## HouseFever

High dose MDMA can put people to sleep man.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

A question about a terrible decision; if I try my blue audis and they end up being mongy crap, how bad for me would it be to eat some speed to kick it up into something actually fun to party on?


----------



## HouseFever

Being Mongy on MD ain't weird is it? Lots of people sit down for the whole night, loving it. I used to love the short, vivid, gurney dreams, then zone back in to the dance floor. If it's a legit pill I doubt ure in danger. Yet I don't know ure circumstances. Yet I can never say no to a good pill, if youre in full swing.


----------



## SilentRoller

> Being Mongy on MD ain't weird is it?



No it's not. The problem is that with these high dosed euro pills, a high dose of MD anyway will floor you and make you feel mongy anyhow. Therefore it becomes difficult to differentiate between if you lack energy because you have dosed high, or because if the MD is "mongy".

Personally in my opinion, I'm not sure anything has changed. I mean that in the sense that everyone says the original purple partyflocks were shite, and were really "mongy". However they were the first pill I ever dropped, and still stand today as the best pill I have ever taken. I was empathetic,had energy and one pill (dosed in halves) kept me fucked for 6 hours easy. Every pill I dropped after was the same experience for a while, even on pills that others claim were mongy and crap. The only thing that changed as the years went on is that I don't really feel empathy on MD anymore. But I attributed that to either setting or slow loss of magic.


----------



## HouseFever

SilentRoller said:


> No it's not. The problem is that with these high dosed euro pills, a high dose of MD anyway will floor you and make you feel mongy anyhow. Therefore it becomes difficult to differentiate between if you lack energy because you have dosed high, or because if the MD is "mongy".



Yeah I know man. It was a rhetorical question. I just didn't want to bring up the same old, all high dosed lush looking Dutch pills, are in fact pretty shit as far as ecstasy goes. Even though they are safe etc. I was probably tryna keep Ecstasy vibes alive.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Audis showed, they'll sit in a drawer till I get a test kit in, then they'll be waiting for the show. Here's hoping they are on the money.


----------



## Sprout

On the subject of empathy and sedation - I would take Eve over Mandy 9 times out of ten because the slushy sledge of sloppy mushiness is infinitely more enjoyable than doing an impression of a cephalopod squeezing through a cheese-grater for me.


----------



## SilentRoller

Am I the only one that finds it funny, that we have gone from a time complaining that MDMA wasn't available to one where we complain that it's "shit"?. I've also now seen naughty web vendors offering 'PMK made MDMA', and a review from one bloke claiming he rolled sack (shill?). Either way, the prophecy was right. Vendors are now starting to catch on to this PMK-G vs PMK vs Safole debarcle, and are now rubbing their hands with glee.


----------



## Sprout

^^
Yup, I tried warning people a while back.

R-MDMA does not affect striatal DA


----------



## andy-777

Sprout said:


> ^^
> Yup, I tried warning people a while back.
> 
> R-MDMA does not affect striatal DA



Sorry but wtf do you actually mean there? Warned of what? And please spell it out in laymen's terms


----------



## PartTimeRaver

EyesPurple said:


> These are mitsibushi's I'll try get a pic up in a minute, my phone cameras shit though which is all I've got atm



ok mate no worries, id love to try them but my next rave's not til the end of july so they prob not still circulating then.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

i used to love being a mongy mess at house parties back in the day haha. out ravin though i want the energy...


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Thanks Squid and we should keep saying it- precursor has no relevance to product quality. Precursors are the ingredients (safferole, PMK glycidate PMK) and are all totally irrelevant if the cooking method is shit. 

We only have anectdotal evidence. 

These are JUST simple theories without any actual valid testing "user reports only of users who may or may not have lost the magic" - when they have reagent tested MD showing purple on a marquis the high has been more towards a euphoric energised empathetic one compared to testing black which has more relaxed and spaced out high.


----------



## andy-777

SquidInSunglasses said:


> I think what sprout meant about the warning is dealers starting to use (claimed) precursor as a marketing point, of course without lab data on isomer ratio it's not worth the digital paper it's metaphorically printed on, just another version of "yeah bruv this shit is pure fire" or whatever. The linked paper is not connected to the warning point as best I can tell, just supporting evidence on the effects of stereochemistry of MDMA on effect.
> 
> As best as I can tell from that paper's abstract, they are using uptake of radiolabelled monoamine neurotransmitters as a proxy for determining which NTs are being released by each isomer, with the results showing that R-MDMA is not dopaminergic, which, if the isomer imbalance that is speculated to exist in a lot of currently produced MDMA is true, would explain the "mongyness" felt from it. It's interesting to me that there's no stereospecific difference on NE effect though, as I would have expected given reports that "mongy" MDMA is lacking in energy that NT would be relatively lacking, but I guess neurochemistry is complicated so you still get a lack of felt energy from just missing out on DA. Interesting stuff, and it's always good to have data to work from. Now we just need some isomer analysis of shitty MDMA and good MDMA, potentially with duplication of synthesis routes using different precursors and routes to confirm that is the cause of the issue.



Ah yeah, that makes sense, though I'm always sceptical of anything a dealer says. If I find a pill I like then I try and stock up with a few of them, cuts down on the chances of a duff night


----------



## mister

Would anyone know why MDMA crystal would have a strong vinegar smell to it?

The MDMA tests fine so Im not sure?


----------



## HouseFever

If you can smell it that much, I don't know, never had MDMA , that I could define a smell that potent. Never had MDMA that has had a smell, or a smell, that was anything that would seem like it's that dodgey. It comes in all different looks, and textures, (rocky, crystal, powder, (not soft).

Post the test results up?


----------



## vedetted

For those asking about the Blue Dutch Lion press - I was also skeptical after how brilliant the peach ones were last year, but I got some blue in and they were pretty damn good! Everyone who took them (10+) reported back saying they had a blast, lots of energy and empathy and for most a typical half hour come up. I personally came up very slowly - but had supplemented very well before hand so was expected - had a good long roll. 

Defo weaker than the peach press, but I can't fault these pills and I've always loved the lion press


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Yin yangs were better than the pugeots and ufos. IMO

Really nice 100mg little things


----------



## StreetHalo91

I've recently been given a green pill with the Google logo on it free with a purchase. I'm usually a crystal guy so I don't know much about pills,  I wonder if anyone here has had a pill like that recently and could tell me if it was any good or what the approximate dose of MD in it is (if it even has any in!). Cheers!


----------



## HouseFever

Ask Jeeves 


(Sorry)


----------



## Larch

SilentRoller said:


> No it's not. The problem is that with these high dosed euro pills, a high dose of MD anyway will floor you and make you feel mongy anyhow. Therefore it becomes difficult to differentiate between if you lack energy because you have dosed high, or because if the MD is "mongy".
> 
> Personally in my opinion, I'm not sure anything has changed. I mean that in the sense that everyone says the original purple partyflocks were shite, and were really "mongy". However they were the first pill I ever dropped, and still stand today as the best pill I have ever taken. I was empathetic,had energy and one pill (dosed in halves) kept me fucked for 6 hours easy. Every pill I dropped after was the same experience for a while, even on pills that others claim were mongy and crap. The only thing that changed as the years went on is that I don't really feel empathy on MD anymore. But I attributed that to either setting or slow loss of magic.



Loved those Partyflocks. Around the same time as the white Speakers, red Defqons, blue Crosses etc. Good times. Was that really 4/5 years ago?!


----------



## HouseFever

I remember those blue crosses. Then there was the blue ladies, then Eight balls. Also remember the amount of rockstars about for age (with the little copyright logo). Then loads of dodgy fuckers were putting the little c on dodgy pills. The legit people where the legends that made them swirls, or turbines.


----------



## Larch

The green eight balls too!

Have to dig up this pic for posterity.


*NSFW*:


----------



## HouseFever

The eight balls weren't that high dosed, but cheap as chips IIRC. Remember the first real pill to return after that nasty drought. Those facebooks. Then the high dosed green Rolex jobbies came out, which I think is the q dance people.


----------



## Grassman

Blue crosses were low dosed but had the best quality MDMA in them IIRC. I had all those mentioned....mostly on my stag do in Amsterdam!


----------



## Treacle

I think my first pills after the drought were green Rolexes. They were MDMA and Mephedrone, and gave the most insane eye wiggles, but I wasn't impressed. Had another crack at the nipples, the other day. Half monged me out, but I was happy. I took the second half and monged out more. It wasn't unpleasant, but all I wanted to do was lie down. I've got some 'PMK MDMA', so I'll report back when I've tried that.

Has anyone has Rainbow Drops recently? I see they're still available, and wondered if they're the same batch. They're definitely some of the better pills about, if so.


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> I think my first pills after the drought were green Rolexes. They were MDMA and Mephedrone, and gave the most insane eye wiggles, but I wasn't impressed. Had another crack at the nipples, the other day. Half monged me out, but I was happy. I took the second half and monged out more. It wasn't unpleasant, but all I wanted to do was lie down. I've got some 'PMK MDMA', so I'll report back when I've tried that.
> 
> Has anyone has Rainbow Drops recently? I see they're still available, and wondered if they're the same batch. They're definitely some of the better pills about, if so.



Ive got a few of them i'm gonna try them good friday i think, still got a few lions left so its a tough choice!!


----------



## pothole

Bet you can't name all the pills. 
Wish I hadn't emptied them all out ,took me ages to get them back in the bagies.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

pothole said:


> Bet you can't name all the pills.
> Wish I hadn't emptied them all out ,took me ages to get them back in the bagies.



If that's really your stash then you're a fuckin crap druggy


----------



## Jabberwocky

HouseFever said:


> High dose MDMA can put people to sleep man.




Too true.

I took 800mg of MDMA a few months before Christmas. I was stoned when I went to weigh it on my scales and instead of weighing 0.08g I weighed 0.8g, poured it into a drink and downed it - didn't even register that it looked way too much. 

About 30 minutes later I started coming up heavily. Really heavily. At first I thought holy fuck, this must be some bangin mandy if I'm rushing like this off of 80mg. 

Then the pleasant rush was swiftly replaced with incredibly heavy sweats, insane eye wiggles to the point I could hardly walk then I felt sick and went to the bathroom and threw up and then basically lay on the bathroom floor like a vegetable completely and utterly monged and soaking in sweat, sort of drifting in and out of sleep - I was cursing the guy I got it off, I thought he had sold me fucking PMA or something - didn't click till well in to the next day what I had done.

Got up, managed to drink a glass of water and get in to bed and was trying to operate my phone to call someone to help me but physically couldn't see anything because of the eye wiggles - and the next thing I knew it was morning and I had slept like a baby. 

That was the last time I took Mandy and now whenever I even think about it I feel sick to the stomach - I don't think I'll ever take it again in my life.

I wish being sick from too much alcohol would put me off the beer as easily.


----------



## pothole

It is. I'm more of a collector nowadays,  but still have a dip in every couple of months.


----------



## MiniNapalm

pothole said:


> It is. I'm more of a collector nowadays,  but still have a dip in every couple of months.



I would too if I were you ? White Bugatti's and green androids were really good. What do you think of the pink love hearts?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Not that it would be legal but if you put all of those in a really nice display case and stuck it on a DNM I reckon you'd get really good money. Keep adding to it , don't dip in to it (or at least leave one of each logo) and then when pills go to shit again you can sell it to someone reminiscing of the good times.


----------



## pothole

MiniNapalm said:


> I would too if I were you ? White Bugatti's and green androids were really good. What do you think of the pink love hearts?


Pink love hearts are not heavy hitters but the mdma is good quality. Didn't rate the androids tbh,  bugatti were good but strongest I thought were the speakers. Quite liked the blue crosses as well. There's a few presses I missed out as well (purple hearts, blue superman and green Phillip plien.)


----------



## MiniNapalm

pothole said:


> Pink love hearts are not heavy hitters but the mdma is good quality. Didn't rate the androids tbh,  bugatti were good but strongest I thought were the speakers. Quite liked the blue crosses as well. There's a few presses I missed out as well (purple hearts, blue superman and green Phillip plien.)



Blue supermen were superb. I've just got purple love hearts, so will try those in a few weeks. Do you happen to know whether pink/purple love hearts are a Dutch press?

Unfortunately never had the speakers - also heard good things about squirrels at around the same time, I think.

Had a really good time at Trance Sanctuary yesterday - purple bugatti, yellow rolls royce and orange Hublots to finish off


----------



## Macsan19

Yellow kirbys advertised at 130 mg.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

So nobody else tried the yin yangs?

I want to know if they were really that damn good. Or whether it was just the break I'd had before combined with a great set/ setting.

(they were nothing on 2011/2012 MD btw, just the best I've had since)


----------



## Skoopz

Who seems to be having much more luck with crystal than pills at?


----------



## bogman

anybody have info on Minions , mate hopefully getting some soon.


----------



## Treacle

All of those are post-drought pills. I'll give you a tenner for the lot. 

I've got some Rainbow Drops, for a night out on Thursday, and they look identical to the last lot, which means there's potentially some halfway decent pills still around. I'm quite concerned that they're a new, mongy, shit press, but they might even be a superior press... I shall update, worry not!

Right, I ended up taking a Rainbow Drop, and they feel just as good as the last time I took them. Far nicer than another else I've had in the last year. Extremely pleasant! Easily available from the old 'dark web'. I can't remember the last time I had that grin plastered to my face, that you just can't move.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Glad you finally found something worthwhile! Coming from you treacle it means a lot and we don't need reagent test but I'd be very interested to know-  Did you marquis them? Purple or black? What was come up like? Intense as the first press followed by a good 3 hrs of bliss euphoria and empathy? I'm seeing reference to crystal turning marquis purple from reviews maybe there is finally some old skool MD synth around now.


----------



## Treacle

I don't own a tester kit, but I'm guessing they'd be a purple colour, if I was to test them. I came up off HALF, then had the other half. Was absolutely flying, for about 4 or 5 hours, and didn't even notice it wearing off. Slept for three hours, and woke up with the nicest afterglow. I don't know whether they're the same batch, or a better batch! So impressed with them. So much love and empathy that's still there today. Having them again tomorrow night, for a night out with college people, so I'll update with how that goes. They had original Rainbow Drops and really liked them, so we shall see...


----------



## Gdk

Red Apples. 
Found info on old batches which seems sketchy. 
Dealer claims there are a new batch containing 200mg MDMA and 50mg MDA. 
Marquis turns purple. 
Anyone know anything?


----------



## Skoopz

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Glad you finally found something worthwhile! Coming from you treacle it means a lot and we don't need reagent test but I'd be very interested to know-  Did you marquis them? Purple or black? What was come up like? Intense as the first press followed by a good 3 hrs of bliss euphoria and empathy? I'm seeing reference to crystal turning marquis purple from reviews maybe there is finally some old skool MD synth around now.


 The brown coloured md I been doing turns purple on marquis. Feels old skl...strong come up...lots of energy, smooth comedown and wonderful afterglow that lasted a week. Bare in mind this is with a tolerance of me going out every weekend since nye...things are looking up!


----------



## Treacle

Is your stuff from an online supplier, or regular dealer?

Doing the Rainbow Drops again tonight, with mates, so I'm hoping I'll have a massively positive review to post on here tomorrow! Really looking forward to a proper night out.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Skoopz said:


> The brown coloured md I been doing turns purple on marquis. Feels old skl...strong come up...lots of energy, smooth comedown and wonderful afterglow that lasted a week. Bare in mind this is with a tolerance of me going out every weekend since nye...things are looking up!



Sounds like the crystal i have at the moment. Lovely old skool feel. Much nicer MDMA than any of the pills i've had lately... blue grenades, yellow strawberries, cheeky monkies. Things definately looking up.


----------



## Ruggy1000

Anyone know anything about orange androids? They look OK but am a little suspicious.


----------



## Treacle

Rainbow Drops were really good on a night out. Lots of hugs and energy, and a smile that I couldn't wipe off my face. Didn't sit down all night, because I just wanted to dance. Mates loved them. I'd say they're the closest thing to a decent pill that's available. Didn't even feel myself come down, it just faded into a really nice afterglow. Took two, and at one point I was leaned against the wall of the club we were in, with my eyes in the back of my head. Absolutely no chance of sleep. I still feel quite high, and I dropped my second one five hours ago. So pleased there are some proper pills available. It certainly makes me want to take them more often! Dutch pills leave me hating MDMA, almost. I've got about ten nipples that I don't even want, but Rainbow Drops are magical.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Treacle said:


> Rainbow Drops were really good on a night out. Lots of hugs and energy, and a smile that I couldn't wipe off my face. Didn't sit down all night, because I just wanted to dance. Mates loved them. I'd say they're the closest thing to a decent pill that's available. Didn't even feel myself come down, it just faded into a really nice afterglow. Took two, and at one point I was leaned against the wall of the club we were in, with my eyes in the back of my head. Absolutely no chance of sleep. I still feel quite high, and I dropped my second one five hours ago. So pleased there are some proper pills available. It certainly makes me want to take them more often! Dutch pills leave me hating MDMA, almost. I've got about ten nipples that I don't even want, but Rainbow Drops are magical.



That sounds like the business alright, do you reckon I should give my blue audis a crack or try and score some of the rainbow drops in the next week? This'll be for my first time on E so I want it to go as right as possible.


----------



## Sprout

What's that I heard?
MDMA supply returning to the quality we all know and love within a few weeks of the shitty cowboy chemistry being plastered across the biggest discussion board in cyberspace?
How conveniently coincidental.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Power to the people ? Nice one treacle and well done rainbow drop crew. it's been a frustrating wait. 

Like treacle says it's weird - never before have I had pills and not been bothered to take them. We keep searching and we keep getting more. Now I know how and why people can actually amass collections. That's all some of em are good for - pretty to look at. Time for a ceremonial flush. 

@squid the blue audis are just the usual Dutch stuff. i guess it's a matter of too much information and choice can make a selection difficult. You have what you have. Do half see if you like it. Then you can always invest more time and money into chasing the dream If you do feel it's your thing. 

Bear in mind there are lots of people who will attest to how fantastic they think blue audis et al Dutch pill are. 

Who knows could be your like them and you might actual prefer it to the type of high Treacle, Sid and me look for.


----------



## Treacle

Nah, it seems that the Rainbow Drops are the same as they were a year ago, or they've pressed an identical/better batch. Definitely along the same lines as UFOs/Turtles, rather than some mongy shite. I just hope to god they're producing that MDMA, and don't plan on stopping.

Yeah, like Boa just said, if you like the Dutch shit, the proper stuff will blow your fucking head off. If you go with decent stuff on your first go, you're setting the bar very high and you might not ever be able to enjoy anything else.


----------



## Grassman

I'd say the Mercedes AMG's are pretty fucking amazing too TBH


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I like those blue and yellow purple pills ...


----------



## LibidoErgoSum

Didn't realise pills were still so popular. Here pretty much everyone uses crystal md.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Not had orange, but had the original Dutch green ones and more recently purple and then yellow ones. I suspect they are copies/different pressers from the original green (and then blue ones) and the purple were better than the yellow. I wouldn't be surprised if orange is the next colour in his series - using the same stamp/new dye etc. As always, marquis test before deciding.


----------



## Tec

LibidoErgoSum said:


> Didn't realise pills were still so popular. Here pretty much everyone uses crystal md.



In a world of bang average MDMA, pills provide us with a method of openly discussing specific batches of MDMA.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Red lions @ 243 mg hcl = 204 mg mdma http://www.saferparty.ch/drugchecking/saferparty.html


----------



## Funkadelica

Very interesting about the 'old debate'.  It's nice to see that it's still around.  I've had my fair share of mongy pills, but had some great ones, like mentioned the orange Q's and blue iron crosses.  Interestingly I remember coming on here around summer 2009 when those green rockstar's had re-surfaced MDMA.  Lots of people were going off at a member here MDMAhead and he said exactly the same then as what people are saying now.  To add, those green rockstar's were the first ever MDMA pill I took and I was fucked, but absolutely no euphoria or whatsoever.  I even fell asleep coming up!  Prior to my previous MDMA experience with some crystal a few months before it was like completely different stuff.  Not had MDMA in a long time that has made everything tactile as fuck, with body rushes and smiling at every single person who crosses your path.  

Ahhh.  Good times.


----------



## Treacle

I've been saying it since 2010, when MDMA became available again. I've never been of the opinion that the new MDMA is anywhere near as good as old stuff, since it came back, except for a few batches of pills/crystal. It's nowhere near close. My advice is to get some Rainbow Drops, because they're close. They're still not Turtles/UFOs, which were unreal, but they're a lot closer to the old shit than anything else, in my opinion. There's some decent love, energy and empathy with them, which most other batches are missing. I sound like I'm selling pills from Manchester, because I rave about them (no pun intended), but I'm saying to people that they need to try them and regain some enthusiasm about MDMA. I continued to feel great the whole of the next day, and managed to stay awake until 2am the next morning, with only some 2C-B in the morning of that day. Best afterglow I've had for a very long time. Mates felt a bit tired, but otherwise absolutely fine. I'm fully satisfied with them, compared to the last time I had them, which was maybe 8 or 9 months ago. They hit the spot, anyway.


----------



## benson7

lysergamide said:


> proper blue ghosts still knocking about, the lower dose spread of pills like this one certainly helps avoid mongyness I find



What do people think of the blue ghosts? I had a few when they first came out and thought that they were a cut above everything else, although not the strongest pills around. I haven't had the manc presses (turtles, drops etc...) but from what people say about those they remind me of the ghosts.


----------



## major7

Rainbow drops, blue audis, blue ghosts, mercedes amg... damn my mouth is watering lol.


----------



## major7

Has anybody tried Yellow Warner Bros? It looks good, has good reports too.


----------



## Mongy

yea i've really been interested in this thread for quite some time......i dont have much experience in this area but i would like to add that i believe there is alot more going on during these reactions than what is currently understood and that someones intentions, and behaviors....basically their being can affect the outcome....you get out what you put in...i think it really matters WHO is making WHAT....a press is used to distinguish one batch from the next, probably has been used to do that for a long time.....imagine if you could take the time to source your sassy, and make one batch from one tree, and then label that batch with one press...talk about an exclusive roll....taking the time to find that one special tree and then all the labor harvesting it and squeezing every last bit of essence from it and then taking the time to do everything right, and in its season, to be rewarded with a precious bit of sweetness to run ONE time could be 10gs could be 5000gs and hand out with love to the masses.......if you ever get to do that you are truly blessed.


----------



## Sprodo

Got a night out coming up and properly confused about what press to seek out!

Interesting to see rainbow drops mentioned given the length of time press has been out assumed they were copies. 

Also AMGs heard mixed reviews! Nightmare...


----------



## Grassman

AMG's are bloody lovely mate


----------



## mister

havnt had MDMA in ages so bought a gram of crystal and it's just mongy, sleepy crap. No smile and no love just eye wiggles and a numb empty feeling

Started off with 150mgs and seemed promising but never got any better so did another 150mgs and just got more eye wiggles, no euphoria...nothing.

I much prefer Mephedrone now


----------



## Treacle

I don't know whether Rainbow Drops are running out, or whether the person selling them is aware of this thread, but buying more no longer makes them any cheaper...


----------



## Treacle

Grals: I've seen the above description online, and the product was not safrole MDMA. Ignore it...


----------



## ferrett1979

Trecle, hope u r right mate  Have a few rainbow drops to try....will be the first time to try a non-dutch bean (if what is said is true). Any reviews of the blue ghosts or DEEP BLUE Tesla (not the s model or baby blue)?.


----------



## consumer

Anyone here had banana shaped beans? Really nice looking press. Not sure if these are made here or are dutch? Possibly munching some later.


----------



## grals

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Yeah no you have no idea what you're talking about. The forum rules do not permit me to to explain why, unfortunately, but any degree of org chem knowledge would be enough to see that that step is fine exactly as claimed.



Al / methylamine / HgCl2 / MDP2P reductive amination - it is right   .                not - nitromethane

I'm trying to say that nitromethane is not needed if the precursor safrole

Why do dealers in the dark network on the market that advertise a product is made from safrole, describe how it was performed ,  but it is wrong to write


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

consumer said:


> Anyone here had banana shaped beans? Really nice looking press. Not sure if these are made here or are dutch? Possibly munching some later.



Saw a few reports from OZ on them prob not Dutch. So you stand a chance ??

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35402

But this one has a warning that the press is compromised at the end so be careful bruv 

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35447

And a quick check reveals that the press is indeed compromised - the Chinese have copied and are selling the pill press moulds to anyone. Be very careful.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

grals said:


> Al / methylamine / HgCl2 / MDP2P reductive amination - it is right   .                not - nitromethane
> 
> I'm trying to say that nitromethane is not needed if the precursor safrole
> 
> Why do dealers in the dark network on the market that advertise a product is made from safrole, describe how it was performed ,  but it is wrong to write



Because the nitromethane reduces to methylamine in situ because it's sat on a giant pile of reducing agent, and the reaction proceeds from there. The reason it's favoured over methylamine is because it's easier to obtain and still works just fine, because it's all sat in a bucketload of reducing agents. Any amount of time reading any of the shady chemistry sites on the internet, or indeed A level chemistry knowledge, would be enough to see that this is completely sensible org chem, and also to tell you that the step you should be questioning in that posted description is that they have a random epoxidation which would be completely unneeded when you were planning to Wacker oxidise the double bond anyway. Seriously, just don't try and debate chemistry when you are lacking even basic knowledge on the area, it's just making you look like an idiot.

As supporting evidence, here is a reaction involving reductive amination (well, arguably it's a reductive methylation, but the reaction pathways are identical, it's still forming a C-N bond from a carbonyl and an amine, and the amine is being prepared in situ from a nitro compound. The exact details aren't relevant really), straight from wikipedia, that uses a nitro compound as a starting reagent:


----------



## consumer

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Saw a few reports from OZ on them prob not Dutch. So you stand a chance ??
> 
> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35402
> 
> But this one has a warning that the press is compromised at the end so be careful bruv
> 
> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35447
> 
> And a quick check reveals that the press is indeed compromised - the Chinese have copied and are selling the pill press moulds to anyone. Be very careful.


Its all good. The pills are sound. Very nice indeed. I am going to grab a pile off my mate while the opportunity is there.


----------



## grals

I've never heard of MDMA to do with nitromethane.
Always use methylamine


Maybe you're right .


----------



## Treacle

consumer said:


> Its all good. The pills are sound. Very nice indeed. I am going to grab a pile off my mate while the opportunity is there.


Can you elaborate, mate? Are we talking loved-up and euphoric?


----------



## consumer

Treacle said:


> Can you elaborate, mate? Are we talking loved-up and euphoric?


Very much so. Lots of energy too. Its been nearly two years since i have had a pill. These were great. Pretty sure they were made here as i cant find reports on them from anywhere else. I bought 20 of them off my mate while he had them. It was claimed on the dark web that they were 120mg of mdma. Ive been taking pills since 1989 and they compare favourably to pills back in the day.


----------



## coollemon

Had some triangle mitsis last night. First time av had that stamp in years. Decent enough pills


----------



## consumer

Had another 1 and a half bananas tonight. Really nice e's. Was not expecting much seeing we smashed our serotonin last night but feeling fantastic. About to get a cab home and listen to a few tunes to see the night out. Grabbed another ten of them so i am well sorted for the foreseeable future. An aussies who come across the original press snap them up...but apparently their are dodgy copies around now. Quality pingers indeed.


----------



## Skoopz

Sourced some black MDA haven't had In a while cannot wait to try. Also has anyone tried the orange coloured Warners bros pills going about? Weigh about 0.4g on scales. Suupposesly 200mg....most likely dealer talk.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Conclusion on audis: they're a wipe, but this cushion is suuuuuuuuper comfy and I have a ton of speed to get tings back on track.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Okay, more reasoned review of the blue Audi grills than the above:
They are dutch crap/mongy/MongDMA/whatever else you feel like cooling them. Point is, they fuck you up big time, almost more like being drunk or on K than any description of good pills I've ever read. Zero energy, plenty of eye wiggles, balance was completely wrecked and judging by the reactions I got I must have been slurring my speech something godawful. All that said, they were still kinda fun, and I'll find something to do with the spare one I have, I'm sure. Sure as hell won't be going clubbing though. Maybe hugs? Hugs would go well with it I think.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

^ IMHO You did go heavy if you dropped a full Audi for your first time Squid? 

Really even with shit Mongy MD those pills are known to be 200 mg. MD can be a less is more drug. 

Perhaps next time do a 3/4 and then 1/4 drop when you feel the peak on the first. 

Although now you've been to the eyes rolling back place it's sometimes hard to consider any other dose. But do its worth playing to find the sweet spot.

But of course it does help to get some decent MD. Here's hoping your next time is more S and less R ?


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> ^ IMHO You did go heavy if you dropped a full Audi for your first time Squid?
> 
> Really even with shit Mongy MD those pills are known to be 200 mg. MD can be a less is more drug.
> 
> Perhaps next time do a 3/4 and then 1/4 drop when you feel the peak on the first.
> 
> Although now you've been to the eyes rolling back place it's sometimes hard to consider any other dose. But do its worth playing to find the sweet spot.
> 
> But of course it does help to get some decent MD. Here's hoping your next time is more S and less R ?



I never felt like I hit a point of eyes rolling back, I just felt disconnected from the crowd (well, for a little bit, and then Run You happened, and basically if you could physically move you would have felt the same regardless of what you were on), flopped on a cushion for a bit, got booted out when I tried to stagger over to the bar for some water, and then went wandering the streets of Manc (albeit guided by google maps) and staggered around, grabbed a few things I needed from the store (usually involving me repeating the question "do you sell travel sickness pills?" three times cause I was apparently barely understandable), got barred from a few clubs, managed to make it into a bar where I chilled for a while and had a few shots, and by then the MD was starting to wear off enough that I could get a good kick out of my speed, although I think it was still damping things a bit, as I never managed to hit a proper speed peak that night. The speed did keep me going all the way till 8 am though, which was half the point of bringing it.

On an unrelated note, what's people's opinions on moshing on MDMA (MoshDMA?)? Although I wasn't on the best roll, it certainly felt like the two were not at all suited to each other. I'd rather have a pure stimulant and let the music do all the work on controlling my mood, when it comes to mosh pits, though I can see where the appeal of a proper roll lies if you're just dancing and not playing bumper cars with everyone nearby. This calls for science, and there's a local midnight-8 am warehouse party coming up in a bit over a month that I will try use to one half, and then I just need a metal show to speed through to clinch things. What do you guys think, or am I just residually stim-blathering?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Comedown Rule number 1: Weed is your friend


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Comedown Rule number 1: Weed is your friend



Already starting blazing it up. Weed really does just go with everything, even with nothing. I shudder to think how bad my reaction times will be getting now though, I was already pretty screwed in that regard just when the pill hit, and lack of sleep is really not helping.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Already starting blazing it up. Weed really does just go with everything, even with nothing. I shudder to think how bad my reaction times will be getting now though, I was already pretty screwed in that regard just when the pill hit, and lack of sleep is really not helping.



If your in the right place reaction time = mean time taken to press play or change the channel


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> If your in the right place reaction time = mean time taken to press play or change the channel



Alas I need my reaction time for playing WoW today. Not as bad as yesterday where reactions were all that was keeping me from being pizza topping for the tarmac (I was far too fucked to actually notice oncoming traffic in time before reaching the road, naturally), but still something I'd rather not be sucking balls at given the choice.


----------



## Sprodo

Gonna get some of these Mercedes AMG, also had some recommendations from friends on the peace love rock n rolls so thinking about some of these too


----------



## consumer

Post ecstacy Monday blues currently being dealt with by copious amounts of quality pinot noir and fine cocaine. Valium awaiting when sleep is required. 

Was great fun to have pills again...especially such nice pills. I am now well sorted for the foreseeable future.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

mister said:


> havnt had MDMA in ages so bought a gram of crystal and it's just mongy, sleepy crap. No smile and no love just eye wiggles and a numb empty feeling
> 
> Started off with 150mgs and seemed promising but never got any better so did another 150mgs and just got more eye wiggles, no euphoria...nothing.
> 
> I much prefer Mephedrone now



I've just got access to supposedly very good meph. I'm tempted to go for that ahead of the various sources of MD I can get :-(

Hate snorting meph though. Can't remember how good meph was when bombed?


----------



## Eveleivibe

consumer said:


> Post ecstacy Monday blues currently being dealt with by copious amounts of quality pinot noir and fine cocaine. Valium awaiting when sleep is required.
> 
> Was great fun to have pills again...especially such nice pills. I am now well sorted for the foreseeable future.



How do you cope with that during work?  Or is it mild in comparison to comedowns from other substances?

Evey


----------



## mister

thewhitebuilding said:


> I've just got access to supposedly very good meph. I'm tempted to go for that ahead of the various sources of MD I can get :-(
> 
> Hate snorting meph though. Can't remember how good meph was when bombed?



I used to love MDMA/MDA when it was made properly but the mongy stuff they sell these days doesnt justify the hangover. The high used to make the following days bearable, unfortunately, the high is now crap but the hangover is still the same.

For the reasons above, I much prefer Meph these days.

Bombing is great as it prolongs the upside but it lacks that something which only sniffing Meph can give


----------



## Funkadelica

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Okay, more reasoned review of the blue Audi grills than the above:
> They are dutch crap/mongy/MongDMA/whatever else you feel like cooling them. Point is, they fuck you up big time, almost more like being drunk or on K than any description of good pills I've ever read. Zero energy, plenty of eye wiggles, balance was completely wrecked and judging by the reactions I got I must have been slurring my speech something godawful. All that said, they were still kinda fun, and I'll find something to do with the spare one I have, I'm sure. Sure as hell won't be going clubbing though. Maybe hugs? Hugs would go well with it I think.



Aye mate, I've found a lot of the MDMA these days to be quite dissacotiate much of the time, more so than being social, dancing and loved up.  Sometimes it's great for a quiet night in like that but then afterwards it's that empty 'what the fuck did I do' waste feeling, albeit not much of a comedown which is a plus.


----------



## chivers

got my mate some mercedes, loved them! also got him blue deceptions and he tells me they are very strong and the come up was instant not gradual like the merecedes. Also what the verdict on the mercedes take whole or half?


----------



## psilocyclist

Tried the yin yangs over the weekend... No empathy, no music appreciation, no euphoria... Just wired. Empty stimulation. Same as the pink red bulls and so many more presses of late. Not worth the aftermath, and almost enough to put me off taking 'mdma' for good!


----------



## smokespirals

Warnings out again for pink/red chupas ?http://pulseradio.net/articles/2016/03/reports-of-dangerous-new-pills-flooding-the-market


----------



## Bearlove

^thanks smokespirals - I was just going to post the same thing.   I will make a report over on Pillreports in the next few minutes.


----------



## Grassman

Chivers - a whole Mercedes is fine mate. For me, it was the quality of MDMA that really struck me, not the strength. I'd say they are medium strength, but very very good


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

smokespirals said:


> Warnings out again for pink/red chupas ?http://pulseradio.net/articles/2016/03/reports-of-dangerous-new-pills-flooding-the-market



It seems the original report came via a bulk buyer on darknet but the actual warning was placed some 300 days plus ago via Reddit? It may well be a reemergence of the same story from last year.  

Finally however the journailsts have realised what I've been saying for months now. If you want to check out a press check out whether there is a pill die being offered on the clearnet. 

Quite simple really guys and girls. If there is a die mould for sale it means the press is compromised and you run greater risk of getting crap. People don't press pills as copies for anything else but to trade on the originals reputation. 

Any presser worth anything who believes in giving the best possible experience will create their own press. The cost is quite minimal to get a die designed and made so there is absolutely no reason to use someone else's except to press shit. 

Just simple common sense and a five minute job to check out before you buy or drop. 

What do we all want? A so so or bad experience of taking a pill where someone who makes it doesn't give a crap about what they made or one which someone has spent time and effort to perfect? 

Its a shame we don't report more on weights and dimensions of pills. If we all just weighed our pills we could quickly check against others and see if they were the same press. Density could be easily used to show copies or new formulas.


----------



## chivers

i was thinking that as no break line and he said just they are really nice. At least they are dosing them proper you can never makeup your mind with the other dutchies. I had the ap's from the same guy and they were great too


----------



## Grassman

I had those APs too mate, they are a bit like them, but not quite as strong I'd say


----------



## Sprodo

Received the AMGs. Surprised they were peach, similar colour to the Dutch lions. Look decent, nice size beans. Roll on next weekend


----------



## Treacle

SquidInSunglasses said:


> I never felt like I hit a point of eyes rolling back, I just felt disconnected from the crowd (well, for a little bit, and then Run You happened, and basically if you could physically move you would have felt the same regardless of what you were on), flopped on a cushion for a bit, got booted out when I tried to stagger over to the bar for some water, and then went wandering the streets of Manc (albeit guided by google maps) and staggered around, grabbed a few things I needed from the store (usually involving me repeating the question "do you sell travel sickness pills?" three times cause I was apparently barely understandable), got barred from a few clubs, managed to make it into a bar where I chilled for a while and had a few shots, and by then the MD was starting to wear off enough that I could get a good kick out of my speed, although I think it was still damping things a bit, as I never managed to hit a proper speed peak that night. The speed did keep me going all the way till 8 am though, which was half the point of bringing it.
> 
> On an unrelated note, what's people's opinions on moshing on MDMA (MoshDMA?)? Although I wasn't on the best roll, it certainly felt like the two were not at all suited to each other. I'd rather have a pure stimulant and let the music do all the work on controlling my mood, when it comes to mosh pits, though I can see where the appeal of a proper roll lies if you're just dancing and not playing bumper cars with everyone nearby. This calls for science, and there's a local midnight-8 am warehouse party coming up in a bit over a month that I will try use to one half, and then I just need a metal show to speed through to clinch things. What do you guys think, or am I just residually stim-blathering?


Staggering and monging out doesn't sound right, even if it was a 200mg dose of proper MDMA. You would have been in heaven, albeit a bit fucked up, for a while.

Moshing and pills is alright, but I wouldn't want to get in the middle. I used to go to a rock club in Manchester (Rockworld), pretty much every weekend for years, and it was my first ever clubbing experience, and the first club I took pills in. So many people were on pills, it was hard to spot anyone sober. Metallers, goths, even more scally types would fill the foyer and toilets, massaging each other and chewing their faces off. Dancing to metal and breaking out into mini-pits was completely normal to me and everyone else there. There was never anything but a good vibe in the place, either. They had to have a dance hour, at 3am, so everyone on pills could get their glowsticks out, and go mental. When you've seen a dancefloor full of make-up covered moshers dancing to happy hardcore, you know you've made some decent pills.


----------



## headfuck123

Had some pink chupa chups in berlin over the weekend, nice and clean as the ones Iv come across back home. Scary shit waking up to reports of a pma version! Has anyone came across a strange yellow and blue pill? A yellow and blue slate, not like half blue half yellow when broken in two. They seemed to have a very faint press of a minion on them but it was difficult to see in a dark club environment. Tried them anyway and seemed to be mdma or mda. Was so smashed I somehow locked myself in a toilet cubicle for over an hour with no recollection of what I did during that time :/


----------



## Treacle

Just ordered a sample of MDMA which is advertised as being PMK produced, because someone who left feedback said it turned the marquis purple and was really good. Definitely worth a punt...


----------



## MiniNapalm

headfuck123 said:


> Had some pink chupa chups in berlin over the weekend, nice and clean as the ones Iv come across back home. Scary shit waking up to reports of a pma version! Has anyone came across a strange yellow and blue pill? A yellow and blue slate, not like half blue half yellow when broken in two. They seemed to have a very faint press of a minion on them but it was difficult to see in a dark club environment. Tried them anyway and seemed to be mdma or mda. Was so smashed I somehow locked myself in a toilet cubicle for over an hour with no recollection of what I did during that time :/



Perhaps these? http://www.mdmateam.com/post/136612748906/blue-yellow-minions-w-180mg-two-tone-blue


----------



## oui

headfuck123 said:


> Had some pink chupa chups in berlin over the weekend, nice and clean as the ones Iv come across back home. Scary shit waking up to reports of a pma version! Has anyone came across a strange yellow and blue pill? A yellow and blue slate, not like half blue half yellow when broken in two. They seemed to have a very faint press of a minion on them but it was difficult to see in a dark club environment. Tried them anyway and seemed to be mdma or mda. Was so smashed I somehow locked myself in a toilet cubicle for over an hour with no recollection of what I did during that time :/




All my mates had Pink/Purple Chupa's over the Easter Holidays. They where expecting Pink/Purple Bentleys to arrive as me, and they all had those in Berlin a few months ago, so they sourced some because they where amazing. However it was Chupa's arrived instead. They where near enough the same colour as the Bentleys and everyone loved them - I didn't try them. Nice energetic high, loved up and no comedown.

Going to be taking either those, Dutch Lions or AMG's next weekend at some stage. Tolerance is next to nothing as I've not touched anything in 3 months or so + have only taken MDMA/pills about 3 times in the 4 months previous to that.


----------



## headfuck123

MiniNapalm said:


> Perhaps these? http://www.mdmateam.com/post/136612748906/blue-yellow-minions-w-180mg-two-tone-blue



Yes that was them! glad to know they where clean


----------



## Sprodo

Interesting re minions as I asked about them a few weeks back. They seemed to have flooded south/south east beginning of year. Even got offered one for a bit of water !


----------



## headfuck123

Ha! I paid 20 euro for 2 in a Berlin club but I guess thats the standard. I was already smashed from the chupas and having a low tolerance but they seemed pretty good. Danced my ass off from about 2am - 11am then strolled around the city drinking beer all day in the sun, best weekend i've had in a long time.


----------



## Treacle

Rainbow Drops are gone. Replaced by Mini Coopers, which look like a Manchester press (different colours, etc.). They could be amazing, or shit, but I'm definitely trying them!


----------



## Sprodo

I was in Berlin this weekend! Must have been the Sunday if it was sunny. Great city, my fave in Europe


----------



## stoopidlies

Pic?!


----------



## headfuck123

Sprodo said:


> I was in Berlin this weekend! Must have been the Sunday if it was sunny. Great city, my fave in Europe



Yep Sunday was a great day, It was beautiful watching the sun rise beside the water from the chill out room of the club I was at, pity I crashed at around 6pm but I had a flight to catch on Monday. It was my first time there, my new favourite city for sure. I'm really considering moving over there as I already have family and friends out there and it has everything I could ever want/need and then some!


----------



## ABPI_

The Manchester press is also available in MDMA crystal form just most dont know, and you wont get an answer when asking but its out there floating about in the UK, its nice to stumble upon it. Everything bar the precursors happens in the UK.

Anyway I have some "Supreme" red red bar shaped pills with CP on the other side on them, sent as a sample, any reviews? Cant find any.


----------



## Acid4Blood

ABPI_ said:


> Anyway I have some "Supreme" red red bar shaped pills with CP on the other side on them, sent as a sample, any reviews? Cant find any.








meant to be very good. strong & clean.


----------



## oui

Got a Red Supreme sample also. CP is the *pseudonymous marker of differentiation* the group involved in the trade and its from the latest batch, looking forward to trying it. Same presser as the Orange Teslas.


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Rainbow Drops are gone. Replaced by Mini Coopers, which look like a Manchester press (different colours, etc.). They could be amazing, or shit, but I'm definitely trying them!



Nice one mate, i'll get on them too


----------



## Grassman

Found this very funny 

http://wundergroundmusic.com/mitsubishi-ends-association-with-ecstasy/


----------



## BigG

Grassman said:


> Found this very funny
> 
> http://wundergroundmusic.com/mitsubishi-ends-association-with-ecstasy/



Arff!!!! (as FUBAR would say)


----------



## foolsgold25

Has anyone ever been to Bucharest or Romania? What is the situation with pills/mdma there? I know they have a great party scene, I'm going to a festival called Sunwaves in a few weeks and not been able to find any info online.


----------



## PocketLady

I've got some Rainbow Drops to try tomorrow night. Does anyone know or can suggest roughly what dosage they might be?


----------



## Tec

Over a third of the way through the year already, fuck me.

Just 1 amazing press please, just 1, and I'll buy enough to feed me for years.

Might give the Mini Coopers a go early, doesn't reassure me they're touted as 200mg.


----------



## ABPI_

Acid4Blood said:


> meant to be very good. strong & clean.



Cheers mate, going to give them a blast tomorrow I think, IDK why but CP to me always refers to "Child Porn", strange thing to put on the back of a pill but I guess its recognition for some pressing crew


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

englandgz74 said:


> Arff!!!! (as FUBAR would say)



Heh, ya beat me to it 

I know it's a spoof article, but it's true what they say about wanting pills to look like pills. I find all these fancy new presses ridiculous and far too gimmicky (as well as too appealing to children), and you're probably more likely to die from choking on the fuckers than from the PMMA many of them contain...


----------



## Sprout

Tbh I'd love a slab of Crack that could pass as a Starfish in papier mache...


----------



## Acid4Blood

probably the best mdma pill idea i've ever seen. 100mg in the yin & 100mg in the yang.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Acid4Blood said:


> prob the best mdma pill idea i've ever seen. 100mg in the yin & 100mg in the yang. ��



Seriously? i've only read reports bout them being mongy boring usual dutch shit? thats strange


----------



## Acid4Blood

breakcorefiend said:


> Seriously? i've only read reports bout them being mongy boring usual dutch shit? thats strange



wasn't talkin about the mdma quality. just the pill design... the fact that the yin & the yang come seperately. Pity they're shit mdma. :/


----------



## breakcorefiend

Acid4Blood said:


> wasn't talkin about the mdma quality. just the pill design... the fact that the yin & the yang come seperately. Pity they're shit mdma. :/



Ahhh!!  I misread ya mate! sorry bout that 

Hows it going anyway mate? you come across any nice goodies recently over here? not just mdma i mean droogz in general?


----------



## Acid4Blood

breakcorefiend said:


> Ahhh!!  I misread ya mate! sorry bout that
> 
> Hows it going anyway mate? you come across any nice goodies recently over here? not just mdma i mean droogz in general?



all good with me man! hope likewise?! just heard about blue geltab/windowpane acid. thats a first for me!

apart from that, just fishscale & some particularly nice mdma crystal.


----------



## mister

The problem is the biggest consumers of MDMA these days are people aged 18-30, these people have never experienced quality MDMA so have nothing to compare with. MDMA producers are in this game to earn as much money as they can and don't give a fuck whether some old geezers don't like what they pump out of their sausage factories, sadly.

The scene has changed just like any other special time in history. Id be very surprised if we ever see the quality we had back in the day. Be thankful you had the opportunity to be part of a movement that changed music, fashion, ideas and ideals.

If any producers are reading this, fuck you you greedy cunts


----------



## pothole

Think ourselves lucky that the chemists found a way to make mdma (although not great) with new precursors. The old precursors are heavily controlled/watched now. 
    I'd rather have what we have now than the piperazine pills of a few years back.


----------



## Tinker55

mister said:


> The problem is the biggest consumers of MDMA these days are people aged 18-30, these people have never experienced quality MDMA so have nothing to compare with. MDMA producers are in this game to earn as much money as they can and don't give a fuck whether some old geezers don't like what they pump out of their sausage factories, sadly.
> 
> The scene has changed just like any other special time in history. Id be very surprised if we ever see the quality we had back in the day. Be thankful you had the opportunity to be part of a movement that changed music, fashion, ideas and ideals.
> 
> 
> If any producers are reading this, fuck you you greedy cunts







Vouch! I haven't done E since the very early 90s (or maybe late 80s) before the Anti-Rave Act  I don't even want to think what's in the tabs or crystal now. Pass.


----------



## BigG

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Heh, ya beat me to it
> 
> I know it's a spoof article, but it's true what they say about wanting pills to look like pills. I find all these fancy new presses ridiculous and far too gimmicky (as well as too appealing to children), and you're probably more likely to die from choking on the fuckers than from the PMMA many of them contain...



Know exactly what you mean. Some of these presses are faintly ridiculous. Its like "well sorry the drugs inside are shit but look.....the pills are really pretty....will that not do?"

I wouldn't touch them with yours mate


----------



## ABPI_

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Heh, ya beat me to it
> 
> I know it's a spoof article, but it's true what they say about wanting pills to look like pills. I find all these fancy new presses ridiculous and far too gimmicky (as well as too appealing to children), and you're probably more likely to die from choking on the fuckers than from the PMMA many of them contain...




I know what you mean but if all pills "looked like pills" then there would be a serious amount of shit pills flying about, "oh you got the mitsubishis? yeah mate so has the rest of the country, only the contain about 123 different chemicals because they have all been copied so easily".

At least with these new "gimmicky" and branded pills you know if they have been vouched for they are almost impossible to copy, or it takes some time by which the original presser has moved onto the next batch and has changed the look of it.

It was the same age group back then that was taking pills as the age group that is currently taking them, could even say the pills have become of a better quality (ie more actual MDMA, less random combos of chemicals)

If you want some big fat white pills with no stamp on either side then dont complain when you get sold aspirin


----------



## Small_town_casual

ABPI_ said:


> I know what you mean but if all pills "looked like pills" then there would be a serious amount of shit pills flying about, "oh you got the mitsubishis? yeah mate so has the rest of the country, only the contain about 123 different chemicals because they have all been copied so easily".
> 
> At least with these new "gimmicky" and branded pills you know if they have been vouched for they are almost impossible to copy, or it takes some time by which the original presser has moved onto the next batch and has changed the look of it.
> 
> It was the same age group back then that was taking pills as the age group that is currently taking them, could even say the pills have become of a better quality (ie more actual MDMA, less random combos of chemicals)
> 
> If you want some big fat white pills with no stamp on either side then dont complain when you get sold aspirin



100% agree with you, doing the fancy shapes isn't to make up for lack of quality it's so you know they are legit, I could press a round pill with a dove on it and fill it full of whatever and claim they're doves, but it would be a lot harder work for me to get an actual dove shaped pill.

As for the quality CP ones are up there with some of the best at the minute I think that I've tried, nice white crystal inside the light red supremes. Then as someone said it's very unlikely that we will ever get the quality of MD we used to get due to how hard it is to obtain safrole oil, I'm sure a lot of the chemists would rather that because their products would stand out more. However they gave to source some safrole oil and then if they do they gave to factor in the chances of it being seized and then them coming on top if a controlled delivery is done and the cost of the safrole oil, both if they lose it and as a raw material because I'm sure the price will have sky rocketed.

Then finally as I have said before but no one really took notice, don't know whether it's ignorance or just being naive and stuck in your ways but they are in business, they are in business to make money, not make sure people have a really good E!! Money puts food on the table, roof over their heads and allows them to live a lifestyle. I'm sure they'd love people to have a better time on MD etc but they have to weigh up the situation. Let's say their target is £1m and quit, they use safrole oil and run a higher risk and might take 5 years to get to £1m, they use the pmk-glycidate that they do now it might only take 2 years and a lot lower risk due to it not being monitored.

Yes I am seeing more the mongy side of pills and I'm using them less and less and would love an old skool "team gb" or ninja turtle pill but they are gone, let's just be thankful like someone said its better than the pips pills!!

Ps... I have all the coloured "all stars" and "UFOs" in my collection


----------



## Sprodo

Agreed I think the problem is access to precursors , rather than lazy / rip off chemists.

That said hearing a lot of good reports about presses.

Lego blocks
Supremes (mentioned above)
Minions a few pages back.
Hopefully the AMGs & Mini coopers

Are things finally improving ?


----------



## Small_town_casual

Heard spongebobs are alright and redbulls, in fact I had them last weekend but I also had supremes, ying yangs and a black don perignon, followed by a load of fish scales  so was a long messy weekend.

I think a lot could do with what mood people are in, their surroundings, environment, tolerance, what you've eaten recently and most of all what you're thinking going into it. Like if you have in your head "it's guna be another shit mongy Dutch pill" it will be or it will seem monger because you've gone in with the blinkers on, just like how I've known people been given 100% glucose powder or crushed pro plus but was told it was flake and they thought it was alright stuff  The placebo effect. So what I'm saying is maybe some people are getting the placebo effect in the sense that they're getting a mongy experience because they're going into it believing that's what they're going to get.

Obviously that will only account slightly on the experience but it will effect it! Also don't go off what other people say and they're opinion, different strokes for different folks, like the Nintendo crew presses are good but I always preferred the MD in the q-dance crews presses but one of my mates preferred the Nintendo presses because the q-dance ones made them sick.


----------



## Brenner

Small_town_casual said:


> 100% agree with you, doing the fancy shapes isn't to make up for lack of quality it's so you know they are legit, I could press a round pill with a dove on it and fill it full of whatever and claim they're doves, but it would be a lot harder work for me to get an actual dove shaped pill.
> 
> As for the quality CP ones are up there with some of the best at the minute I think that I've tried, nice white crystal inside the light red supremes. Then as someone said it's very unlikely that we will ever get the quality of MD we used to get due to how hard it is to obtain safrole oil, I'm sure a lot of the chemists would rather that because their products would stand out more. However they gave to source some safrole oil and then if they do they gave to factor in the chances of it being seized and then them coming on top if a controlled delivery is done and the cost of the safrole oil, both if they lose it and as a raw material because I'm sure the price will have sky rocketed.
> 
> Then finally as I have said before but no one really took notice, don't know whether it's ignorance or just being naive and stuck in your ways but they are in business, they are in business to make money, not make sure people have a really good E!! Money puts food on the table, roof over their heads and allows them to live a lifestyle. I'm sure they'd love people to have a better time on MD etc but they have to weigh up the situation. Let's say their target is £1m and quit, they use safrole oil and run a higher risk and might take 5 years to get to £1m, they use the pmk-glycidate that they do now it might only take 2 years and a lot lower risk due to it not being monitored.
> 
> Yes I am seeing more the mongy side of pills and I'm using them less and less and would love an old skool "team gb" or ninja turtle pill but they are gone, let's just be thankful like someone said its better than the pips pills!!
> 
> Ps... I have all the coloured "all stars" and "UFOs" in my collection



Out of curiosity, if you reagent test the UFO, what colour do you get from marquis?


----------



## headfuck123

Whats the consensus on the recent redbulls? Just another 200mg or so dutchie?


----------



## psilocyclist

headfuck123 said:


> Whats the consensus on the recent redbulls? Just another 200mg or so dutchie?



Yep, very strong but very hollow experience


----------



## psilocyclist

Sprodo said:


> Agreed I think the problem is access to precursors , rather than lazy / rip off chemists.
> 
> That said hearing a lot of good reports about presses.
> 
> Lego blocks
> Supremes (mentioned above)
> Minions a few pages back.
> Hopefully the AMGs & Mini coopers
> 
> Are things finally improving ?



I didn't think much of the yellow (minion-shaped) minions at all.. Preferred the mastercards personally!


----------



## Small_town_casual

Brenner said:


> Out of curiosity, if you reagent test the UFO, what colour do you get from marquis?



I don't know I just eat them


----------



## ABPI_

124 raids, 55 arrests, and 55kg of drugs (mdma) found at 6 drug labs in the Netherlands today

https://translate.google.nl/transla...invallen-55-arrestaties-en-55-kilo-drugs.html

http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/25533388/__Drugspand_Best_gesloten__.html
The police action came from an investigation of a criminal meeting place. A party-clothes-rental store called "Party King"


http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2016/04/04/politieinvallen-in-ruim-honderd-panden-in-zuid-nederland
They screened around *700 people who visited "Party King" for criminal activity*


This is such a bullshit bust its quite funny, 55kgs is nothing, drop in the ocean, and it took years for this investigation against "the party king"?? The other labs pumping out tons every week are laughing.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Comedown Rule number 1: Weed is your friend



Just seen your red devil PR - sounds promising! Any chance of a pic of the pill/reactions?

Also, do you reckon they're Dutch or domestic mate?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

not seen the PR but ive seen red devils advertised as a 170 mg uk press


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Don't post pics due to exif and paranoia. 

THE LAB RAT said - all reactions as described and all suggesting MDMA. no confirm on source nor would the lab rat ask. 

As always reagent tests are limited to telling you presence not quality or other active cuts. They did all appear solid colours without any hazy edges or flashes prior to end colour showing. Lab rat has seen flashes before with AMP / RC / MD combo pills.  

Tests were run with fresh reagents. 

THE LAB RAT ran a dutch and this one back to back. Marquis went straight to black on dutch (known to be 180 - 200mg) and very deep dark purple on the Red devil. Mandelin results did similar but less pronounced more of a subtle difference with more purple hue on the devil. 

Differing % of marquis and pill amounts were also tested to see if there was a possibility this could lead to another interpretation of results. No this was not the case clearly dutch went black devil went deep dark purple. 

Really there is not enough data, evidence or correct analytical control of this test to make any assumptions and pill has not been consumed. I no longer consume MD. It is purely anecdotal so please this is not a stamp of approval in anyway. If i do get a user report and they wish to share it then of course it will be shared. 

However hopefully some of you guys will go and invest for less than £ 20 in a kit and start to use them so we can actually get community data, evidence etc. only together could we get the data to support theory of reagent colours, and more importantly possibly save your life.

I Repeat - £ 20 for months of safe testing, knowing you have at least some knowledge of what you are taking and possibly saving your life- £ 20!!! FFS.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Don't post pics due to exif and paranoia.
> 
> THE LAB RAT said - all reactions as described and all suggesting MDMA. no confirm on source nor would the lab rat ask.
> 
> As always reagent tests are limited to telling you presence not quality or other active cuts. They did all appear solid colours without any hazy edges or flashes prior to end colour showing. Lab rat has seen flashes before with AMP / RC / MD combo pills.
> 
> Tests were run with fresh reagents.
> 
> THE LAB RAT ran a dutch and this one back to back. Marquis went straight to black on dutch (known to be 180 - 200mg) and very deep dark purple on the Red devil. Mandelin results did similar but less pronounced more of a subtle difference with more purple hue on the devil.
> 
> Differing % of marquis and pill amounts were also tested to see if there was a possibility this could lead to another interpretation of results. No this was not the case clearly dutch went black devil went deep dark purple.
> 
> Really there is not enough data, evidence or correct analytical control of this test to make any assumptions and pill has not been consumed. I no longer consume MD. It is purely anecdotal so please this is not a stamp of approval in anyway. If i do get a user report and they wish to share it then of course it will be shared.
> 
> However hopefully some of you guys will go and invest for less than £ 20 in a kit and start to use them so we can actually get community data, evidence etc. only together could we get the data to support theory of reagent colours, and more importantly possibly save your life.
> 
> I Repeat - £ 20 for months of safe testing, knowing you have at least some knowledge of what you are taking and possibly saving your life- £ 20!!! FFS.



Thanks for the comprehensive response, Itsgoneundertheboat.

Noted and agreed regarding not making assumptions based on a single reagent test. I test all MD prior to consumption, however it's helpful to have intel to (hopefully) narrow down the search for quality - so cheers for making the report.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/cream-boxing-day-deaths-updates-11014910

Two deaths, two unconnected people, two apparently new / light users, two different pill types, same night. 

One green (no other information). Other described as orange 'Dutch' rock hard pill (possible dutch lion). Friends who took the same pills were ok, just had standard experiences. Toxicology says death from MDMA both cases, no other substance, although both had been drinking alcohol.

Possible reporting error - User of the 'dutch'. The young guys friend bought 3 pills before event. The young guy who died takes a full one, friend takes a half, then it says they took another half each 50 minutes later then another half each later again? They found 1 pill in the poor deceased guys pocket. My maths doesn't give me 3 that makes 4.5? 

RIP and condolences to the families in what must be a very difficult time.


----------



## oui

Anyone tried the latest batch of Red Supremes that have hit the UK? Read that they turn a dark purple and one report said "these are the best beans I've had since the late 90s mitsubishis"

Sounds promising?


----------



## oui

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/cream-boxing-day-deaths-updates-11014910
> 
> Two deaths, two unconnected people, two apparently new / light users, two different pill types, same night.
> 
> One green (no other information). Other described as orange 'Dutch' rock hard pill (possible dutch lion). Friends who took the same pills were ok, just had standard experiences. Toxicology says death from MDMA both cases, no other substance, although both had been drinking alcohol.
> 
> Possible reporting error - User of the 'dutch'. The young guys friend bought 3 pills before event. The young guy who died takes a full one, friend takes a half, then it says they took another half each 50 minutes later then another half each later again? They found 1 pill in the poor deceased guys pocket. My maths doesn't give me 3 that makes 4.5?
> 
> RIP and condolences to the families in what must be a very difficult time.



So they tested the Orange Dutch (Possible Lion) found in the guys pocket and it came back as MDMA. That kind of puts my mind to rest as I have one. Sounds like he took way too much and went into Cardiac Arrest? Happened my mate a few years ago, took way too many pills - luckily his mates who where with him rang and ambulance at his request and the paramedics told him on the way to hospital that he if he hadn't of he could be a goner.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Correct as the report says - young guy died of cardiac arrest at / on way to hospital due to MDMA (alcohol also consumed) possible due to dose - at least 1 up to possible 2.5 'dutch' (if Lions approx 170 - 420 mg?) taken in a short space of time. 

Older guy of complications due to complete and multiple organ failure from just one single drop, although he was kept on life support for a couple of days after. Cause of death MDMA (alcohol also consumed and appears he had been drinking for awhile before taking). 

i don't want to preach and i know there are many experienced users on the forum but perhaps just to remind and pass the message to those less experienced;

We still know very little about effects of MDMA person to person and what could be a toxic / dangerous to life dose but this horrific night and from personal experience in club land - carefully consider first before you drop and be safe.   

What we do know is taking alcohol, large doses MDMA / inexperience and a hot club do not make for a good mix. It is really a message to everyone that if you do decide to drop even a substance you know is MDMA take care. 

Take half if you don't know the strength
Don't take more if it isn't working (wait at least 1 and a half hours)
Don't mix alcohol it has a direct impact on your organs and how they work to process the MDMA and it also reduces both the effects (but not the negative ones). Remember people often take a decision under the influence of alcohol they wouldn't have made if they had not taken alcohol
Take regular breaks, 
Cool down, 
Water or better still isotonic drinks regular sips. 
Remember that taking more doesn't make the experience any better it just changes it.

If you feel unwell in anyway seek medical help, there is no bravado in risking your life to try and appear straight and in control when you are not. 

Perhaps the most important one - don't leave or lose contact with your friends, if they are drinking alcohol bear in it in mind. Friends are a life line. Even if it is just to have time to chill make sure you know where they are and plan to always meet up regularly. Both cases these guys lost sight of friends for extended periods.


----------



## Sprodo

oui said:


> Anyone tried the latest batch of Red Supremes that have hit the UK? Read that they turn a dark purple and one report said "these are the best beans I've had since the late 90s mitsubishis"
> 
> Sounds promising?



Seen these too and only ever seen good reports of the originals. May take a gamble as not that expensive...



Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Correct as the report says - young guy died of cardiac arrest at / on way to hospital due to MDMA (alcohol also consumed) possible due to dose - at least 1 up to possible 2.5 'dutch' (if Lions approx 170 - 420 mg?) taken in a short space of time.
> 
> Older guy of complications due to complete and multiple organ failure from just one single drop, although he was kept on life support for a couple of days after. Cause of death MDMA (alcohol also consumed and appears he had been drinking for awhile before taking).
> 
> i don't want to preach and i know there are many experienced users on the forum but perhaps just to remind and pass the message to those less experienced;
> 
> We still know very little about effects of MDMA person to person and what could be a toxic / dangerous to life dose but this horrific night and from personal experience in club land - carefully consider first before you drop and be safe.
> 
> What we do know is taking alcohol, large doses MDMA / inexperience and a hot club do not make for a good mix. It is really a message to everyone that if you do decide to drop even a substance you know is MDMA take care.
> 
> Take half if you don't know the strength
> Don't take more if it isn't working (wait at least 1 and a half hours)
> Don't mix alcohol it has a direct impact on your organs and how they work to process the MDMA and it also reduces both the effects (but not the negative ones). Remember people often take a decision under the influence of alcohol they wouldn't have made if they had not taken alcohol
> Take regular breaks,
> Cool down,
> Water or better still isotonic drinks regular sips.
> Remember that taking more doesn't make the experience any better it just changes it.
> 
> If you feel unwell in anyway seek medical help, there is no bravado in risking your life to try and appear straight and in control when you are not.
> 
> Perhaps the most important one - don't leave or lose contact with your friends, if they are drinking alcohol bear in it in mind. Friends are a life line. Even if it is just to have time to chill make sure you know where they are and plan to always meet up regularly. Both cases these guys lost sight of friends for extended periods.



This is interesting. Like everyone been loving the Dutch lions but surprised to see this death when it happened and glad we are getting more detail. I have usually taken initial dose of 1x and it is a pretty intense come up , so not surprised any more put people in danger especially if unexperienced. Do you have a link to press on the post mortem?

Interesting to hear about alcohol, not many of my group take a lot of notice of dangers of mixing. Would not be unusual before going out for a few of us to have a few pints, few JD or Vodkas and then a couple more in a club before taking anything. While probably nicely tipsy never really felt in danger. That said I always stop drinking at that point but maybe have 1 or 2 while coming down to level out.

Has there been much research on MDMA with alcohol ? Limits etc


----------



## Small_town_casual

oui said:


> Anyone tried the latest batch of Red Supremes that have hit the UK? Read that they turn a dark purple and one report said "these are the best beans I've had since the late 90s mitsubishis"
> 
> Sounds promising?



I loved the original supremes, new ones are flatter and bugger apparently, I had 3 supremes seized off me the other week by police the baststds  good dissent them


----------



## Fug

Had some MDMA on friday, the crystal I'd procured at an insanely cheap price that I was wary of a while back.

140mg bomb to begin with, wasn't mad with energy, but still had a great time just chilling out with friends, cuddling, lolling and what not. Music sounded amazing. An hour and a half into it, I redosed 140mg and had a lovely level high the whole night. 

Other people were snorting it at random intervals and didn't seem to be enjoying it as much as I was. They also drank a fuck ton more. I wasn't going around hugging everyone and the empathy levels weren't that high. If anything I was wary of house party randomers who kept walking into the room.

No real come down to speak of, just exhaustion from staying up all night. 

If this is the 'mongy' shit that everyone is complaining about, it really isn't THAT bad.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Alcohol and MDMA. Alcohol is a depressant and a diuretic. MDMA is a stimulant and an anti Diruetic (ever had problems taking a piss on MDMA?). Straight away we have direct polar opposites so as a drug combo they are not matched in any way. 

The alcohol slows the brain and central nervous system down. The MDMA tries to speed it up. Both cause dehydration. Our bodies are essentially a finely tuned bag of water, we are 60% water. If the balance alters and we become dehydrated this places huge stress on the bodily organs and functions. If the % drops even just a little this can and does lead to sustained damage to the body. MDMA raises body temperature and reduces the ability of the body to heat regulate, then you throw in alcohol and its a double whammy.

It dramatically increases the risk of heat stroke, high blood pressure, the strain on the heart and potential for heart attack etc. Alcohol and MDMA also directly impacts on the liver and kidney function, the liver and kidneys being your main method of breaking down the MDMA and the alcohol. 

An alcoholic drink provides little to no (stronger the drink less it provides) hydration (water uptake) but it fools the body into thinking it does. So one pint becomes way more toxic to your body when you have taken MDMA. It is also well known that MDMA reduces the feeling of being drunk so people drink more, or at least think they can. 

In addition alcohol reduces inhibition and the ability to make good decisions is reduced. Combining it with another chemical which also reduces inhibition like MDMA makes someone more prone to making a stupid decision. Alcohol is also proven to reduce the effect of MDMA. This creates another dangerous scenario where people take more MDMA or Alcohol to chase a buzz, placing even greater strain on the internal organs and the toxicity. 

Now throw in a hot club lots of dancing and you have the recipe for disaster. 

Getting battered on alcohol before dropping dramatically increases the risk of something bad happening. It also increases the possibility that any previously unknown condition such as a weak heart, poor function liver / kidney / pancreas etc. will set off the condition in the worst possible way - failure of that organ. 

The way in which people take MDMA has changed a lot. Raves used to have no alcohol or at most low strength beer, people never wanted to drink on MDMA because MDMA alone was enough. Alcohol was seen as the demon of society by the majority of MDMA users, it was what mum and dad did or the local tory MP. However demographic and a change in social sphere of MDMA has contributed to a much higher % of people going out getting drunk then dropping MDMA as a way of extending the night. 

As stated people experienced with MDMA already know the effect of taking alcohol with the drug. Its not very rewarding and just gives one hell of a hangover the next day (hangovers being a combination of factors including dehydration). 

Fact - If Alcohol was discovered as a new drug now it would be immediately class A. Its addictiveness and toxicity rank alongside Heroin, Crystal Meth and Cocaine as the most dangerous to human health. Alcohol is in fact ethanol which is poisonous to the human body. We all know stories of the demon drink. MDMA (pure and tested of course) is seen as far less of a danger on its own. Being the illegal one however MDMA will always be the bad guy. One thing is however very clear MDMA and Alcohol have been reported in more deaths than just MDMA alone or taking a dodgy pill. 

@ Fug correct it isn't that bad its just not as good as it should be and a bit of a shallow experience. Once you've been to the top of Everest any other mountain doesn't seem as high.


----------



## Fug

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> @ Fug correct it isn't that bad its just not as good as it should be and a bit of a shallow experience. Once you've been to the top of Everest any other mountain doesn't seem as high.



Good post boa - and yep the last good high (As in amazing), was from a single pill I'd saved from a few years back, can't for the life of me remember the press, but took it at a festival a few months ago and it was beautiful. Felt such a connection to everyone, was dancing away, generally just having something I can look back at as one of my favourite night's ever - now compare that singular pill to 300mg of this crystal i've got and it really was a whole other high. Not bad just different, general lack of 'awe'.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> The way in which people take MDMA has changed a lot. Raves used to have no alcohol or at most low strength beer, people never wanted to drink on MDMA because MDMA alone was enough.high.



Can completely identify with this - when I first started taking MD about 21 years ago, me and my mate didn't drink for about 2 years - our logic was why would we settle for a far inferior drug?! These days polydrug use is the norm, but you're quite right to remind us of its hazards.

On a mostly unrelated note, I have got samples for testing of the blue tesla, blue Lamborghini and yellow and orange Lego bricks. I also received light grey crystal which I haven't had before - the last year and half all I've got has been sandy coloured and frankly quite mongy, so I haven't bothered for ages. I reagent tested all 4 pills and the MD - here are the marquis results: 











The pills all reacted quite similarly in terms of timing when turning black (with a bit of purple around the edges) - took about 10 seconds. The MD however fizzed like it was alive and changed quickly to dark purple. I thought this warranted a close up, however unfortunately as with lots of things, it's not as easy to see the true colour in the pictures as it is in reality.

I'm taking a break at the moment, so not sure if/when I'll try any of these, but has anyone had any experience with any pills or MD that look similar?


----------



## Sprout

Re: MDMA, Alcohol and Hydration.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Agree to the ADH argument, perfect sense and read your original post at the time. These days certainly a couple of beers as a warmer before the Q or when you get in goes without saying. Although this is perhaps more simply because the rave moved into the club and the club wants you to drink. The club makes it money from getting you to drink. 

Although I'm fairly certain you don't advocate in the post or subsequent - having large amounts of alcohol?

My post was more relative to a much larger volume of alcohol than just 3 or 4 units (literally 1 - 2 pints of beer or 3 - 4 alkiepops) which, theoretically in a healthy individual, will not put to much strain on the liver kidneys etc. 

But going out drinking several pints, shots or whatever your poison and then using MDMA to lengthen a night out will be a totally differing scenario dramatically increasing the potential risks. Urine retention is but a minimal factor in the mix once the amount of alcohol is at higher levels? 

? does MDMA and Alcohol potentiate sexual activity? possibly for ladies or adonis guys. Alas for me i kind of disagree. As a simple bloke chances of getting a jump from a random when your swedging your nuts off and pissed as a mofo never worked even with the thickest beer goggles on, regrettably and christ did i try.  

Larger volumes of alcohol also reduce the ability to make an informed decision in other ways? IE initial reduced inhibition to the danger of taking, then the scenario of I've dropped a pill loose track of timing, get more mashed than you would of been due to the alcohol and then whoops I just dropped another pill. Just like Benzo's people do very silly things on alcohol which can lead very quickly to dangerous behaviour ESPECIALLY when you have more drugs on you than you were not meaning to consume or they are readily available.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

MiniNapalm said:


> Can completely identify with this - when I first started taking MD about 21 years ago, me and my mate didn't drink for about 2 years - our logic was why would we settle for a far inferior drug?! These days polydrug use is the norm, but you're quite right to remind us of its hazards.
> 
> On a mostly unrelated note, I have got samples for testing of the blue tesla, blue Lamborghini and yellow and orange Lego bricks. I also received light grey crystal which I haven't had before - the last year and half all I've got has been sandy coloured and frankly quite mongy, so I haven't bothered for ages. I reagent tested all 4 pills and the MD - here are the marquis results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pills all reacted quite similarly in terms of timing when turning black (with a bit of purple around the edges) - took about 10 seconds. The MD however fizzed like it was alive and changed quickly to dark purple. I thought this warranted a close up, however unfortunately as with lots of things, it's not as easy to see the true colour in the pictures as it is in reality.
> 
> I'm taking a break at the moment, so not sure if/when I'll try any of these, but has anyone had any experience with any pills or MD that look similar?



fizzing is something to do with free salts (HCL?)and not really a sign of much else. Its difficult as you say to see the colours but they do all appear VERY similar bar the crystal. 

They appear black / brown and look similar to a dutch pill (original domino) tested earlier this week. What you will find is that if you try to use a very small amount of the pill (as it appears you did) the colours will be a lot easier to see. If you use a large amount it will appear black in the centre and purple to the edges. Often it helps to angle the plate after the test and watch the colours as they run. Often you see the difference better this way and know when you get deep purple or just brown / black. 

If you have the time take a look at Ecstasydata.org. All their reagent tests are there to see if you click on the substance, except for pills where it shows the MG content (these results come from other test centres such as Zurich). Even they report the colour difference - black, brown, purple and then state MDMA.


----------



## Sprout

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Agree to the ADH argument, perfect sense and read your original post at the time. These days certainly a couple of beers as a warmer before the Q or when you get in goes without saying. Although this is perhaps more simply because the rave moved into the club and the club wants you to drink. The club makes it money from getting you to drink.
> 
> Although I'm fairly certain you don't advocate in the post or subsequent - having large amounts of alcohol?
> 
> My post was more relative to a much larger volume of alcohol than just 3 or 4 units (literally 1 - 2 pints of beer or 3 - 4 alkiepops) which, theoretically in a healthy individual, will not put to much strain on the liver kidneys etc.
> 
> But going out drinking several pints, shots or whatever your poison and then using MDMA to lengthen a night out will be a totally differing scenario dramatically increasing the potential risks. Urine retention is but a minimal factor in the mix once the amount of alcohol is at higher levels?
> 
> ? does MDMA and Alcohol potentiate sexual activity? possibly for ladies or adonis guys. Alas for me i kind of disagree. As a simple bloke chances of getting a jump from a random when your swedging your nuts off and pissed as a mofo never worked even with the thickest beer goggles on, regrettably and christ did i try.
> 
> Larger volumes of alcohol also reduce the ability to make an informed decision in other ways? IE initial reduced inhibition to the danger of taking, then the scenario of I've dropped a pill loose track of timing, get more mashed than you would of been due to the alcohol and then whoops I just dropped another pill. Just like Benzo's people do very silly things on alcohol which can lead very quickly to dangerous behaviour ESPECIALLY when you have more drugs on you than you were not meaning to consume or they are readily available.



Certainly the risks are amplified when it comes to "much larger" amounts of Alcohol in combination, the reasons being almost limitless. However, the importance of urinary output and electrolyte levels is just as significant in either instance, simply magnified in the case of liquor-drenching.

The highly acidic nature of most drinks hampers absorption of MDMA from the outset, not to mention the worsened GI irritation leading to vomiting, diarrhoea and general discomfort. Then there's the impaired cognition directly opposing any real depth, insight or clarity. Can't forget the CNS depression and subsequent aspiration of vomit when the inherent nausea from 5-HT2a/b/c activity combines with the respiratory suppression. The lack of temperature sensitivity induced by booze is dangerous when it prevents the inherent discomfort from dehydration and hyperthermia forcing the drinking of _something... anything!_, that is if the impaired motor coordination allows one to move at all. Then there's the issues from the caffeine in your ubiquitous vodka/red bull affecting circulation. I like to remember my nights, oddly enough, so the amplified amnesia is quite a downer, for me at least. 
I could keep going...


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Any reviews of the Mini Coopers from experienced users? Anyone got a link to any labtests?

Have searched around to no avail. 

My MD days are long gone but a few people on the fringe of my circle are getting these so having a look around on their behalf in the name of HR


----------



## Sprodo

Wow thanks for the response. Wasn't expecting that. Few beers and a drink or two in a club it is tomorrow then.

Going to give the AMGs a go. Dived in on some Supreme 2.0s too


----------



## Mooley

Really interesting about the booze n mixing with MDMA. For me love to warm up on a few beers to get in the mood and lower inhibition. Once I'm rolling don't wanna touch booze, keep hydrated on water (even if sat at home) but I love a few beers or glasses of wine at after party or chilling at home on comedown, that n copious weed is a perfect night ? I've followed this model for 25 years and it works for me, excessive booze is shite, ruins the roll,is dangerous and the comedown horrific. I know!!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

How on earth did hundreds of thousands of ravers in the late 1980's and early 90's manage to get by without alcohol to the point where the alcohol companies felt threatened enough to invent alcopops et al?

Urine retention was NEVER an issue as has been put forward in this thread as reason enough to consume minor (?) quantities of alcohol. In fact, the argument for such, as put forward by Sprout, is one of the stupidest things I've seen on EADD while I've been lurking and is nothing but succour for the argument that your MDMA is pure shite these days.

Forums gone to shit etc.


----------



## Sprout

StoneHappyMonday said:


> How on earth did hundreds of thousands of ravers in the late 1980's and early 90's manage to get by without alcohol to the point where the alcohol companies felt threatened enough to invent alcopops et al?
> 
> Urine retention was NEVER an issue as has been put forward in this thread as reason enough to consume minor (?) quantities of alcohol. In fact, the argument for such, as put forward by Sprout, is one of the stupidest things I've seen on EADD while I've been lurking and is nothing but succour for the argument that your MDMA is pure shite these days.
> 
> Forums gone to shit etc.



Pray tell where such stupidity doth lay?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Because hundreds of thousands of us somehow survived on water, not dehydrating alcohol. And you make urine retention into an issue it isn't, and use alcohol as an answer when it is unnecessary.

Not to mention once people start drinking it's harder to stop, when on drugs particularly.

I like a lot of what you say. On this, your HR is shite.


----------



## Sprout

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Because hundreds of thousands of us somehow survived on water, not dehydrating alcohol. And you make urine retention into an issue it isn't, and use alcohol as an answer when it is unnecessary.


And millions somehow survived on mammoth shoulder meat and the tantalising prospect of extinction from the Ice Age climate - call me lazy but central heating and dinner _sans_ deathmatch wins out.
Retention of fluid and concentration of electrolytes is always an issue, such is responsible for countless MDxx "overdose" deaths and injuries - alcohol is merely a simple means to an end when caution is applied and thought given, ergo repeated reference to threshold dosing a la "3 or 4 units". Downing six pints of Jaeger is quite different.
My HR is fine, your apparent comprehension less so.


----------



## ScotchMist

I love it when he comes back all grumpy


----------



## Treacle

I have only honestly only had urinary retention issues on a few occasions, and they were all on old MDMA. It used to happen to a few female friends, and that was all on old stuff, as well. Then again, me and my mates used to drink booze like it was water, so I'm sure that helped. My rational mind is saying that things like lager are 90%+ water, so you are actually hydrated, until you stop drinking. These days, I'll go to a club with just a bottle of water, because decent MDMA is good enough. However, I've spent too many nights to even remember drinking only booze. Obviously, I'm not endorsing this idea, because good MDMA should make you forget about having a drink.

Had some 'PMK MDMA' tonight. Only had a bit, but no monginess, and it actually made me feel happy and social. I'll report back, when I've had a proper go with it.

Had


----------



## Grassman

I had the Mercedes AMG's tonight. Lovely clean MDMA in them, but they are on the weaker side of what we are used to these days. I had 3 from 10-4 in a club. Waiting for my sleepers to kick in now, but I feel bloody lovely!


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> I had the Mercedes AMG's tonight. Lovely clean MDMA in them, but they are on the weaker side of what we are used to these days. I had 3 from 10-4 in a club. Waiting for my sleepers to kick in now, but I feel bloody lovely!



I assume you mean weaker side because you need 3 rather than anything else. Got 5 tonight to be split between 2 of us, so hopefully Ok


----------



## Grassman

Yeah, they kick in quite hard but then taper off quickly. I'm used to Dutch lions as I have a massive stock of them and they just aren't as strong


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> Yeah, they kick in quite hard but then taper off quickly. I'm used to Dutch lions as I have a massive stock of them and they just aren't as strong



Cool I'll take them whole, and take an extra 1 or 2 from the collection to ensure I last the whole 6 hours!


----------



## SmokingAces

Indeed a few drinks and MDMA, I fail to see the problem given people  have been doing this since the 80's. Just keep it sensible, as others  with an iota common sense and practicality about them have already said.  

I only popped in here to say one thing, there is plenty of good  MDMA again. The current stuff tauted as safrole stuff made in the UK,  turns the marquis purple. One guy I know is 45 been dropping since time  begun says its on a level with the best MDMA he's ever had. Another  friend who knows his shit said the same. I suspect Josh has had this  stuff so maybe ask him for a second opinion.

Also someone  confirmed the dutch stuff from the AMG source is also turning purple. The  mandy, I've no idea about the pills, source says its the same MDMA in  the pills though. And those Red Devils boa posted on PR are sounding  sweet.

I said since day 1 the marquis was the key to working out  whether it was old formula shit or not. And I think few with any sense  would now argue. Had a line of the glycidate stuff the other weekend  sent me to mongage after a whole gram of "91%" coke. Seemed OK but then  it was a small line and I left with a pretty young blonde on my arm soon  after, so i guess it that enhanced it somewhat :D

Anyway... Adios people. It's been a ride.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

nice to know your live and kicking bro. Sorely missed. Stay in touch.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Sprout said:


> And millions somehow survived on mammoth shoulder meat and the tantalising prospect of extinction from the Ice Age climate - call me lazy but central heating and dinner _sans_ deathmatch wins out.
> Retention of fluid and concentration of electrolytes is always an issue, such is responsible for countless MDxx "overdose" deaths and injuries - alcohol is merely a simple means to an end when caution is applied and thought given, ergo repeated reference to threshold dosing a la "3 or 4 units". Downing six pints of Jaeger is quite different.
> My HR is fine, your apparent comprehension less so.



Love you questioning my comprehension skills when you can't write for shit. Tried reading through some of your posts sometimes?

You are taking a minor, nay miniscule problem, applying a theory without context ("alcohol when caution is applied", yeah, right, when people are off their heads already) and making about as much sense as your trying to be right on, esoteric bullshit about preferring 'EVE' to MDMA when I doubt you were even born when the only proper 'EVE' was out.

Post 301, Itsgoneundertheboa, nice one.

Oh and bye bye Rockstar/Codshit/Sid. Don't slam the door on your way out. Except you'll still be here tomorrow won't you.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Hey SHM eat your snickers, you turn into a right angry guy when your hungry


----------



## otm

mne generally 180-230  duth.


----------



## Small_town_casual

matt<3ketamine said:


> Hey SHM eat your snickers, you turn into a right angry guy when your hungry



Get your own joke matt, I used the snickers joke when they were all crying like bitches about the mongy md in Dutch pills *boo hoo, but you love ket so you were probably in a ket hole ya pleb. Then find out one of the lads is only 21, fuck me I'm only 24 but overall probably seen more pills than he has hot dinners, infact I'm guna throw it out there going off his chemistry type posts I've probably seen more wet pussies on the end of me tongue than he has pills. I do my research on pills so not having some kid try educate me.

On a separate note... Stonehappymonday are you going to the stone roses in June mate?


----------



## Grassman

You are a kid aren't you?


----------



## Small_town_casual

Hahaha fucking hell I was wasted last night and in a bad mood  3 midweek sessions on the trot... Haha roll on the weekend


----------



## major7

Heard a lot about Yellow Warner Bros being 200mg+ pills. I consumed them last month, took ages to come up and the high was not very strong. One thing for sure is that they are clean MDMA, no comedown. Check report added on april 16, 2016 on 'Warner Bros' at pill report.

I am now looking for something that will give me energy and I wanna dance the night out and talk to a lot of people. Any suggestions?


----------



## MiniNapalm

major7 said:


> Heard a lot about Yellow Warner Bros being 200mg+ pills. I consumed them last month, took ages to come up and the high was not very strong. One thing for sure is that they are clean MDMA, no comedown. Check report added on april 16, 2016 on 'Warner Bros' at pill report.
> 
> I am now looking for something that will give me energy and I wanna dance the night out and talk to a lot of people. Any suggestions?



Speed? 

Sorry for the humour - I've not come across quality mdma/pills in a while that will do that. Sad state of affairs really when you consider that should be the norm/primary function (besides empathy and euphoria) of what we ingest.


----------



## PocketLady

Has anyone tried the mini coopers yet?


----------



## Acid4Blood

Picked up some yellow Coca Colas yesterday. Rectangle shaped. Outpressed bottle on one side. Coca Cola logo & double soreline on other side. 

Anyone come accross these yet?

I can only find reports on the green ones. Same press but yellow....


----------



## Brenner

Acid4Blood said:


> Picked up some yellow Coca Colas yesterday. Rectangle shaped. Outpressed bottle on one side. Coca Cola logo & double soreline on other side.
> 
> Anyone come accross these yet?
> 
> I can only find reports on the green ones. Same press but yellow....



Usual Dutch stuff......


----------



## mister

Dutch pills are like cheap women, they look the goods but have no substance.


----------



## Sprout

Small_town_casual said:


> Get your own joke matt, I used the snickers joke when they were all crying like bitches about the mongy md in Dutch pills *boo hoo, but you love ket so you were probably in a ket hole ya pleb. Then find out one of the lads is only 21, fuck me I'm only 24 but overall probably seen more pills than he has hot dinners, infact I'm guna throw it out there going off his chemistry type posts I've probably seen more wet pussies on the end of me tongue than he has pills. I do my research on pills so not having some kid try educate me.
> 
> On a separate note... Stonehappymonday are you going to the stone roses in June mate?



Oh nooooo! Chemistry! Science! Logic! Knowledge! Gahhhhh!

8)


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

I, being by the scale of the statement not a kid, have also come under similar attack at 35 (plus a lot) for trying to discuss science. I personally find that the quality of information being presented by the 21 year old is some of the best knowledge we have in this sub forum, backed up not by (agreed) anecdotal experiences of being able to bosh pills without fear and without the need to test to be safe but by science. 

Reminds me of Galileo galilei or Darwin. Those that don't understand knowledge always use threat and public ridicule to try and hide there own intelligence inadequacy. best just to say nothing eh 

I do however find that the 24 year old does contribute bringing some 'real world front line' aspects to the forum; which is absolutely essential in communicating what may or may not be a good or bad experience.  

Alas perhaps lessons of what MDMA tries to teach us are lost, everyone has a point, everyone has a right to opinion and no one should try to stifle that opinion with aggression and ridicule. PLUR (HATE that term cos its murica but it fits).


----------



## bogman

.. http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/81_Pastis_agosto_2015_2.pdf

some results from Spain, all Ibiza


----------



## BigG

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> I, being by the scale of the statement not a kid, have also come under similar attack at 35 (plus a lot) for trying to discuss science. I personally find that the quality of information being presented by the 21 year old is some of the best knowledge we have in this sub forum, backed up not by (agreed) anecdotal experiences of being able to bosh pills without fear and without the need to test to be safe but by science.
> 
> Reminds me of Galileo galilei or Darwin. Those that don't understand knowledge always use threat and public ridicule to try and hide there own intelligence inadequacy. best just to say nothing eh
> 
> I do however find that the 24 year old does contribute bringing some 'real world front line' aspects to the forum; which is absolutely essential in communicating what may or may not be a good or bad experience.
> 
> Alas perhaps lessons of what MDMA tries to teach us are lost, everyone has a point, everyone has a right to opinion and no one should try to stifle that opinion with aggression and ridicule. PLUR (HATE that term cos its murica but it fits).



He's 24 but the other bloke is "a kid" at 21??? 

(or maybe he's 24 & 1/8th )


----------



## bogman

Brenner said:


> Usual Dutch stuff......



you any link to the pill, cant seem to find any info


----------



## Brenner

bogman said:


> you any link to the pill, cant seem to find any info



They are fairly new so will probably take some time for reports to be posted.


----------



## ferrett1979

Anyone tried the Green Google pills? Deep Blue Teslas? Mini coopers? Yellow ups?
The rainbow drops r excellent pills btw. The burger kings r stupidly strong!


----------



## Acid4Blood

Brenner said:


> They are fairly new so will probably take some time for reports to be posted.



Tried one earlier. U were right! Mongy dutch stuff.  Makes u wish u hadn't wasted the serotonin! 8)
Especially when u have old skool crystal & better pills in the stash. 
Anyway, lesson learnt. Needed a bit of flake to pick meself up!!


----------



## Psilocydustbin

ferrett1979 said:


> Anyone tried the Green Google pills? Deep Blue Teslas? Mini coopers? Yellow ups?
> The rainbow drops r excellent pills btw. The burger kings r stupidly strong!



Do the blue Teslas have an out pressed logo, instead of impressed like the original ones? I have got a few of these at the moment. They smell legit and test purple/ black with marquis. I have yet to try them so would be interested if anyone has.


----------



## Small_town_casual

englandgz74 said:


> He's 24 but the other bloke is "a kid" at 21???
> 
> (or maybe he's 24 & 1/8th )



24 an 1/4 actually... And yeah I do like to think although not knowin all the chemistry I being real life talk, yeah I get the science thing but what ou lot need to understand is these guys are in it to make money and as much as possible in a short amount of time! I understand the quality not being as good so now you lot need to understand the business side of this industry.

I've probably seen and whitenessed a lot more real life experiences than some on this forum, some good and some not so good. I'd list some experiences I've had but it's probably best I don't due to recent events in my life. 

All I'm saying is yeah I appreciate and fully respect the fact someone knows the science behind it all, that's helped me learn and pass on information and gain knowledge, now all I'm asking is for some of you arrogant, know it all experts to accept the business side of it because that is my "specialist area".


----------



## BigG

Small_town_casual said:


> now all I'm asking is for some of you arrogant, know it all experts to accept the business side of it because that is my "specialist area".



Come on own up.....you're real name is Tony Montana isnt it?


----------



## Small_town_casual

englandgz74 said:


> Come on own up.....you're real name is Tony Montana isnt it?



Not at all, now who is being the immature one? I try to speak pleasantly and in a civilised way and you come out with a reply if expect a knuckle dragger to reply with, or maybe you are just a keyboard warrior? 

Do you play call of duty online and give people shit through your headset?


----------



## BigG

Small_town_casual said:


> I try to speak pleasantly and in a civilised way


----------



## Small_town_casual

englandgz74 said:


>



Yes I haven't in the past but I am now... But well done you for being able to highlight a certain section of my comment, who's a clever boy eh?


----------



## MiniNapalm

Now now kids - play nicely. It may be cheesy, but let's not forget PLUR and that we are here for a common purpose: harm reduction ?


----------



## rujex

People report about different effects of mdma pills and assume that it maybe the result of different production processes, BUt maybe its all the same product, just with a different absorbation rate. 

The cutout pills are very hard pressed - compared to the classic pills back then. The harder the press, the longer the absorbation should take. It should make a big difference, if all ingredient has entered the blood flow in 30, 45 or 60 min. The faster the comeup, the higher the initial blood level of the drug is. 

Its the same with a lot of other drugs taken orally. Kratom users recommed to take it on empty stomach and beer on empty stomach kicks in harder and "cleaner" then on a full stomach. All because with an empty stomach, the absorbotion rate is the fastest. The desired blood level will be reached fast.

The dosage of mdma might make a big difference. E.g. if a half pill (200mg in total) is ingested, the outer bigger sourface will dissolve faster. While the strong pressed pill gets even more dissolved, then it takes a lot more time for the rest - as the surface area is smaller. This means the body has had his "first" dose and the rest will just be some kind of slow reloading + a small tolerance because of the intial mdma. The old crumble pills would even almost fall apart in the bags. Therefore all ingredient should have been absorbed a lot faster.     

The bigger the dose of mdma, the more groggy it will feel. As the absorbation rate - with hard pressed pills - might be slower and still there is sometimes twice a big dose to come - compared to the old pills -, a different experinence could occure - while its still the same mdma.


----------



## niall1290

Don't really post here, more of a lurker, but just to let everyone know, as a few asked about them, I gave the mini coopers a blast at the weekend. Great pills and on par with the rainbow drops. Def from the same crew and beats any of the dutch stuff ive tried over the past year. Would say about 130-140mg of quality MDMA. Highly recommended.


----------



## PocketLady

^^^ Thanks for the info. I'm going to get me some of those I think!


----------



## MiniNapalm

niall1290 said:


> Don't really post here, more of a lurker, but just to let everyone know, as a few asked about them, I gave the mini coopers a blast at the weekend. Great pills and on par with the rainbow drops. Def from the same crew and beats any of the dutch stuff ive tried over the past year. Would say about 130-140mg of quality MDMA. Highly recommended.



Cheers for sharing, that's really helpful. I've seen them but wasn't sure of their origin - are you 100% sure they're from the same source?

Also, any chance that you marquis tested them? I'm just interested to see if this supports the purple/quality MDMA theory.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

rujex said:


> People report about different effects of mdma pills and assume that it maybe the result of different production processes, BUt maybe its all the same product, just with a different absorbation rate.
> 
> The cutout pills are very hard pressed - compared to the classic pills back then. The harder the press, the longer the absorbation should take. It should make a big difference, if all ingredient has entered the blood flow in 30, 45 or 60 min. The faster the comeup, the higher the initial blood level of the drug is.
> 
> Its the same with a lot of other drugs taken orally. Kratom users recommed to take it on empty stomach and beer on empty stomach kicks in harder and "cleaner" then on a full stomach. All because with an empty stomach, the absorbotion rate is the fastest. The desired blood level will be reached fast.
> 
> The dosage of mdma might make a big difference. E.g. if a half pill (200mg in total) is ingested, the outer bigger sourface will dissolve faster. While the strong pressed pill gets even more dissolved, then it takes a lot more time for the rest - as the surface area is smaller. This means the body has had his "first" dose and the rest will just be some kind of slow reloading + a small tolerance because of the intial mdma. The old crumble pills would even almost fall apart in the bags. Therefore all ingredient should have been absorbed a lot faster.
> 
> The bigger the dose of mdma, the more groggy it will feel. As the absorbation rate - with hard pressed pills - might be slower and still there is sometimes twice a big dose to come - compared to the old pills -, a different experinence could occure - while its still the same mdma.



Yep thought that one too. High dose leading to decreased energy increased lethargy. Did a test to see last year. Halves were taken as theoretically they would then be in the right ball park for energy (90 - 110mg). Result was a reduced peak effect but still very little energy or empathy. 

Then crushed up some Dutch pills (Rolls Royce 2.0) tests black = same effect only onset is faster. Usually for Dutch hard press the come up appears longer + 1hr and more like 1 hr 30 if taken as pill but 20 to 45 min if crushed. Duration is shorter come up slightly more intense but the peak effects and plateau identical. Even did a gradually build from 100 mg of crushed powder to the full crushed pill which weighed in at 428 mg, over three months. Effects didn't change just increased or reduced based on the amount. Below 180 mg of the crushed pill the effects were below what I consider threshold dose. 

Been reading a bit from 2012 threads and never realised how this discussion has repeated itself over and over since about 2007! Interestingly the ONLY data re pill contents and mg for the 94/96 period I can find comes from ecstacydata org who tested pills at the time and published. Now everyone uses this as the reference as to what was in those pills. Basically not much compared to today 60 - 140 mg max. 

On the above theme someone suggested taking red wine and sugar before dropping has a major impact on effect. Appeared to be a bit of an old wives tale no actually proof but certain food and drinks and contents of stomache do alter the effect profile.

Marquis difference is a fairly new theory as I can see. Personally I wish people would get some anectdotal data and practice HR at the same time when doing pills. 

However from what I've researched there is absolutely no way to prove the theory as marquis ingredients and % can differ, amount of pill in the sample can differ, ambient temperature, visual is always a matter of opinion and not analytical enough and shelf life leads to the marquis quickly deteriorating. 
You'd have to have everything constant. 

Anecdotal as in it goes dark purple however would at least give some heads up as to possible type of effects. 

@ small town casual you are indeed correct and have been correct every time you've stated it. MDMA producers don't consider anything but the money BUT to establish yourself in the game and be better than the rest you have to offer something unique and different. So there is always potential for someone to fill a gap in the market. Check point being a prime example.

Also take a look at pill reports OZ section. Where we quibble over Dutch pills and want UK in Oz Dutch are seen as the holy grail, they love them because they are so strong and Mongy, even though they have a local industry producing what appears to be good MD albeit pills appear much lower mg. One guy stated the going rate on import 80 and 100 Oz dollars for a black EDIT HARLEY DAVIDSON. That's over £40 a pill!!! Would we pay that for a confirmed high quality synth using original precursors with a proven and published racemic and a full GC MS?

Edit -mini coopers showed up at PR but no marquis or reagent test. Plus purple tesla which have been showing up a bit in clubland over last couple of months but I'm a bit wary on as there are lots of conflicting reports and tesla is a compromised press.


----------



## consumer

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Yep thought that one too. High dose leading to decreased energy increased lethargy. Did a test to see last year. Halves were taken as theoretically they would then be in the right ball park for energy (90 - 110mg). Result was a reduced peak effect but still very little energy or empathy.
> 
> Then crushed up some Dutch pills (Rolls Royce 2.0) tests black = same effect only onset is faster. Usually for Dutch hard press the come up appears longer + 1hr and more like 1 hr 30 if taken as pill but 20 to 45 min if crushed. Duration is shorter come up slightly more intense but the peak effects and plateau identical. Even did a gradually build from 100 mg of crushed powder to the full crushed pill which weighed in at 428 mg, over three months. Effects didn't change just increased or reduced based on the amount. Below 180 mg of the crushed pill the effects were below what I consider threshold dose.
> 
> Been reading a bit from 2012 threads and never realised how this discussion has repeated itself over and over since about 2007! Interestingly the ONLY data re pill contents and mg for the 94/96 period I can find comes from ecstacydata org who tested pills at the time and published. Now everyone uses this as the reference as to what was in those pills. Basically not much compared to today 60 - 140 mg max.
> 
> On the above theme someone suggested taking red wine and sugar before dropping has a major impact on effect. Appeared to be a bit of an old wives tale no actually proof but certain food and drinks and contents of stomache do alter the effect profile.
> 
> Marquis difference is a fairly new theory as I can see. Personally I wish people would get some anectdotal data and practice HR at the same time when doing pills.
> 
> However from what I've researched there is absolutely no way to prove the theory as marquis ingredients and % can differ, amount of pill in the sample can differ, ambient temperature, visual is always a matter of opinion and not analytical enough and shelf life leads to the marquis quickly deteriorating.
> You'd have to have everything constant.
> 
> Anecdotal as in it goes dark purple however would at least give some heads up as to possible type of effects.
> 
> @ small town casual you are indeed correct and have been correct every time you've stated it. MDMA producers don't consider anything but the money BUT to establish yourself in the game and be better than the rest you have to offer something unique and different. So there is always potential for someone to fill a gap in the market. Check point being a prime example.
> 
> Also take a look at pill reports OZ section. Where we quibble over Dutch pills and want UK in Oz Dutch are seen as the holy grail, they love them because they are so strong and Mongy, even though they have a local industry producing what appears to be good MD albeit pills appear much lower mg. One guy stated the going rate on import 80 and 100 Oz dollars for a black Dom Periginion. That's over £40 a pill!!! Would we pay that for a confirmed high quality synth using original precursors with a proven and published racemic and a full GC MS?


I have never heard of such high prices for a pill in Australia ever. The most i can remember is $50 in the early 90's but that was when you took half a pill and were flying. Its probably the younger generation getting into these dutch pills. Why pay $100 a pill when a gram of quality MD is $200. Makes no sense to me. The aussie made banana pills i bought a few weeks back were $25 each and really nice. Apparently 120mg of proper old school mdma in them. I have been taking pills since 89 and these were as nice as the pills back then..maybe a bit weaker as you really need a full one but full of loved up euphoric energy. Nothing mongy about them. If people are really paying that much for dutch pills they are just plain stupid.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Why buy a Ferrari when you don't need one I guess. But yep check out the Harley Davdison comments for OZ. The guy who commented is a regular PR reporter and obviously likes his Dutch "bangers.

Guess there is plenty of people that would pay double that for a 94 double dove or 98 mitzi.

People pay £100 plus for a g Coke and let's be honest it really ain't close value for money on a gram of MDMA.

Lol suggest you get out of the tv export business and make some Dutch friends


----------



## SmokingAces

Boa no offence but some of the stuff your now saying is so unrealistic even I'm left thinking "they're not going to do any of that, they're already making money". 

A lot of people want what's fast reliable (and makes them a bit of extra money in a lot of cases). 
Not everyone is interested in finding the best out there either. Doesn't mean those of us who do want the holy grail of ecstasy experiences are wrong for doing so, on the contrary IMO it makes more sense if you are throwing serotonin to the wind it makes sense to choose only the best to do it with.

Most of us who started out here asking why the Dutch pills were more mongy then pre drought pills have had our answer. PMK-Gylcidate and that it can be stereospecific. ie only yields one isomer/an unequal mix of isomers rather than racemic product as Shuglin recommends.

Us discussing what's caused it isn't going to change how hard it is for the guys running these labs to source enough Safrole oil to make 10 million pre drought pills. The can only work with what they have available to them.

The authorities banned the importation of Safrole oil into Europe, put it on a watched list, then PMK, next following that pattern will be PMK-Glycidate. Then what? Another analogue like Glycidate? 
None of us, or the guys pressing the current pills know the answer to this.

It's no wonder the Dutch want to press as many different pills now while they still can. In 10 years time you never know they might not even have anything to press...


----------



## consumer

This is a quote from biscuit who is pretty clued in fella who posted this earlier in the mdma forum.



Biscuit said:


> I agree with all of this.
> 
> It is not just a change in precursor which may be the cause of the issue. If these mega labs are using stereoselective catalysts when converting MD-P2P to MDMA via reductive amination (whether the MD-P2P is produced from the new precursor or not), then such a production method will favour one isomer over the other. Not only is the R isomer reported to have the "mongy" effects which have been described, it is also comparatively less potent than the S isomer. This is another logical explanation for why there has been this sudden enormous increase in the dosage of MDMA being put into these pills.
> 
> In the late 90s/early 2000s, I never came across a pill which had more than 150mg of MDMA in it (and I was privy to the results of hundreds of lab tests) and the truly amazing MDMA effects of some of these are simply in a different league to the current high dose pills. Of course tolerance and set and setting come into it, but we have gone way past that now and the anecdotal and circumstantial evidence is pretty clear. All that we need is for a laboratory to test the R:S ratio of a few of these pills and either confirm or bust the theory. It can certainly be done and forensic chemists do it all the time when they need to compare two separate batches of seized amphetamines (including the MDXX substances) to determine if they originated from a common source.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Two years ago no one on DN said anything about precursor and now? 

In 10 years time we will be enjoying pharma grade produced by govt approved labs - the war on drugs is over and common sense prevails

I like to dream ? 

Edit - dreams come from somewhere. Check out the book Narconomics. The drugs world has been turned on its head and there is only one practical solution. An absolute must read if you have any interest at all in the supply chain etc.

Also a very interesting theory re cocaine comes up from reading it. IE They increased yields when volumes of raw material (leaves) significantly reduced = chemists coming up with a new method / solution. Now yields are higher than ever from a far lower amount of "precursor". Do I hear people say the quality of Coke and the high has substantially changed since the 80's to?


----------



## Sprout

I just hope the political overlords are aware that the upcoming NPS ban is gonna scatter kilo's of cheap precursors to anyone with an eye for opportunity and an internet connection...
The piperonal compounds are not something I envisage being as ubiquitous in clandestine synth over the next decade, the contraption conjured for their utilisation is running a little short on dated fuel sources just as more practical options present themselves. Crude oil may have powered a Hummer, but biodiesel and hydroelectric systems will ultimately eclipse the crushed dinosaur mess.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Throw in forthcoming phase out of specific solvents (toluene dimethylene chloride) and things indeed look bleak.


----------



## Sprout

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Throw in forthcoming phase out of specific solvents (toluene dimethylene chloride) and things indeed look bleak.



Bleak? Pfffft.
Bleak would be relevant plant species (Sass... ) suddenly going extinct and every chem. supply house burning down simultaneously.

It is the Pandora's Box of Pharmacology.
Drug design has been dominated by minor tweaking of specific drugs to escape the clutches of pointless politically motivated prosecution for the last decade, once the pharmacophore begins its return journey things get a little disconcerting. Thousands of now unemployed skilled chemists with access to the finest tools and tricks of technological transformation and synthetic magic tricks and an incomprehensibly massive stockpile of precursors and chemicals that are just as illegal as the possibilities....

The 21st century is an incredible time to be interested in scientific advances, to be druggie scum, to be the faceless audience to the screenplay of money, power, law, discovery and pure scientific ingenuity.


----------



## breakcorefiend

consumer said:


> I have never heard of such high prices for a pill in Australia ever. The most i can remember is $50 in the early 90's but that was when you took half a pill and were flying. Its probably the younger generation getting into these dutch pills. Why pay $100 a pill when a gram of quality MD is $200. Makes no sense to me. The aussie made banana pills i bought a few weeks back were $25 each and really nice. Apparently 120mg of proper old school mdma in them. I have been taking pills since 89 and these were as nice as the pills back then..maybe a bit weaker as you really need a full one but full of loved up euphoric energy. Nothing mongy about them. If people are really paying that much for dutch pills they are just plain stupid.



I think the bananas are dutch from what i can gather, there are a lot of dutch sellers on dnms selling them, wouldn't make sense for them to be imported from aus, most likely the bananas are dutch imported to aus


----------



## niall1290

MiniNapalm said:


> Cheers for sharing, that's really helpful. I've seen them but wasn't sure of their origin - are you 100% sure they're from the same source?
> 
> Also, any chance that you marquis tested them? I'm just interested to see if this supports the purple/quality MDMA theory.



Too be fair I cant say for certain they are from the same crew. However I am from Manchester which is apparently where these pills are being made, and I got the Mini's locally off the same person who once stocked the rainbow drops/pastels/ufo's which all have the same pattern of coming in a few different colours. So take it as you will. Either way they were pretty much identical in effects as the Rainbow drops with a 1 month break between usage. I did not marquis test them unfortunately.


----------



## headfuck123

Which reagent test is most suited to test for PMA/PMMA in a pill that already has MDMA?


----------



## Brenner

MiniNapalm said:


> Cheers for sharing, that's really helpful. I've seen them but wasn't sure of their origin - are you 100% sure they're from the same source?
> 
> Also, any chance that you marquis tested them? I'm just interested to see if this supports the purple/quality MDMA theory.



I've tested the mini coopers and disappointingly they went straight to black like the dutch stuff. Judging from the comments on here about the minis though it may not be a reliable indicator of the MDMA quality contrary to what we first thought.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Here in lies the issue. 

It's not possible to spot a PMMA / PMA pill if it has been mixed with MDxx compounds using reagents. Reagent testing has limits. They tell you only what it might be, only GCMS can tell you what it is. 

It's why anyone who knowingly creates or sells a pill containing both compounds should be immediately up for attempted murder. Doubled by the fact PMxx / MDxx together are even more toxic than just PMxx alone. 

Thankfully the PMA / PMMA / MDxx combo pills are rare but alas for every pill we decide to take there is always the risk.


----------



## consumer

breakcorefiend said:


> I think the bananas are dutch from what i can gather, there are a lot of dutch sellers on dnms selling them, wouldn't make sense for them to be imported from aus, most likely the bananas are dutch imported to aus


When the bananas first appeared on the scene the only reports of them were from Aus on pillreports and the original dn supplier was an aussie domestic supplier. You can buy the banana pill die now..a quick google will show that so i have no doubt that these are local but the dutch are now pumping them out too.


----------



## SmokingAces

MiniNapalm said:


> Cheers for sharing, that's really helpful. I've seen them but wasn't sure of their origin - are you 100% sure they're from the same source?
> 
> Also, any chance that you marquis tested them? I'm just interested to see if this supports the purple/quality MDMA theory.



The original presses from the Manc crew if you check on pillreport the UFO's the turtles tested purple. Some of the ones users have reported as being better/old skool such as Dutch lions, silver bars, UPS pills, blue instagrams also tested purple. 

Often other colours of the same pills with the Dutch ones don't seem to be the same stuff. If you think about it from the pressers point of view put the best MDMA in the first batch then after the follow ups when you run out of the limited supply safrole/PMK continue pressing with the standard Gycidate stuff.

I think the Manc crew follow the above business model aswell. It's all any of them can do when the supply of safrole/PMK is limited.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Brenner said:


> I've tested the mini coopers and disappointingly they went straight to black like the dutch stuff. Judging from the comments on here about the minis though it may not be a reliable indicator of the MDMA quality contrary to what we first thought.



nice one Brenner. It's not disappointing to see results. That's science. Which reagent did you test with as you didn't say. Presume Marquis? (but was taught never presume).


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Sid said:


> The original presses from the Manc crew if you check on pillreport the UFO's the turtles tested purple. Some of the ones users have reported as being better/old skool such as Dutch lions, silver bars, UPS pills, blue instagrams also tested purple.
> 
> Often other colours of the same pills with the Dutch ones don't seem to be the same stuff. If you think about it from the pressers point of view put the best MDMA in the first batch then after the follow ups when you run out of the limited supply safrole/PMK continue pressing with the standard Gycidate stuff.
> 
> I think the Manc crew follow the above business model aswell. It's all any of them can do when the supply of safrole/PMK is limited.



If you take a look at ecstacydata.org they publish all the reagent results from the US test centre visually. 

Now if you go back to August 15 they used to say black / purple a lot and produce just one visual card of the reagent result, its clear on some that it looks black but also edges are dark purple. 

Go forward to now they are doing 2 cards, one a big sample one a small. Now they are saying purple!! I honestly can't see any black stated over the last 3 months of their testing! It also appears that they now report a new colour dark brown!! 

Whether they changed the person who visually identifies colours and writes them down or they respond to this debate to tighten up there own reporting who the hell knows. What is clear is a reduction of the sample to try to see striation of colour rather than just making a big blob. 

As stated prior unfortunately colour is always down to visual interpretation and can only be anecdotal as the variance of each individual and the way they test will come into play. 

FML I'm starting to lose the faith.........


----------



## Small_town_casual

Sid said:


> The original presses from the Manc crew if you check on pillreport the UFO's the turtles tested purple. Some of the ones users have reported as being better/old skool such as Dutch lions, silver bars, UPS pills, blue instagrams also tested purple.
> 
> Often other colours of the same pills with the Dutch ones don't seem to be the same stuff. If you think about it from the pressers point of view put the best MDMA in the first batch then after the follow ups when you run out of the limited supply safrole/PMK continue pressing with the standard Gycidate stuff.
> 
> I think the Manc crew follow the above business model aswell. It's all any of them can do when the supply of safrole/PMK is limited.



I'm glad someone had now understood what I mean about the business side, even though it isn't good for us we have to understand they are in it for £££.

If they are red, blue and white it's definitely the Manc crew, anyone remember the team GB press they did? Again in the same 3 colours, great little dids them, we had loads... Still chat we some mates about them still, they came just after the 140s I think and before the ninja turtles.


----------



## Small_town_casual

http://http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35816

Saying that these are red, white and blue but again look like nice little ones, South America does get a few decent looking ones, anyone ever see them 8 balls they had over there?


----------



## PotatoMan

has anyone tried yellow lamborghini?


----------



## Brenner

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> nice one Brenner. It's not disappointing to see results. That's science. Which reagent did you test with as you didn't say. Presume Marquis? (but was taught never presume).



I used all 5 bud. Marquis, Mandelin, Mecke, Simons, Robatest.

My test kit is still in date too its worth pointing out.


----------



## bogman

Brenner said:


> I used all 5 bud. Marquis, Mandelin, Mecke, Simons, Robatest.
> 
> My test kit is still in date too its worth pointing out.



where you get your test kits from Brenner, you in UK or Ireland ?


----------



## PocketLady

Has there been a verdict on the purple teslas?


----------



## Brenner

bogman said:


> where you get your test kits from Brenner, you in UK or Ireland ?



UK Pal, I don't have it in front of me at the min but I think its the one from ecstasypilltest (Australia)


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Brenner said:


> UK Pal, I don't have it in front of me at the min but I think its the one from ecstasypilltest (Australia)



www.safetest4.co.uk 

U.K. Company. Kits are good value and ideal. I find the OZ ones are variable in shipping and overkill IE too much reagent goes to waste as it goes out of shelf life plus nice packaging but your paying through the nose for glass bottles.

You can get all singing all dancing kits with 5 reagents for less than £20 of these guys and they arrive in 2 -4 days. 

Eztest sealed tubes from Netherlands are OK if your out and about but let's be honest very silly money and trying to get one in a club or festival may take some explaining.


----------



## Sprodo

So the science is all well and good but what presses are people actually testing that are good?

Supremes? Red Devils? 

Seen the mini coopers which sound reasonable but bit pricey given usually needed 3-4 when turtles etc


----------



## Fug

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> www.safetest4.co.uk
> 
> U.K. Company.



Awesome man, been looking for somewhere for ages now! Thanks


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Devils are cheap and worth a punt only issue I did have was a shitty couple of days and no afterglow. Mate said same without asking. 

Been thinking burger kings are a good bet. 

Coming to the opinion if you can't find quality and your gonna blast your seratonin might as well settle for quantity and get the biggest stick of dynamite.


----------



## Sprodo

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Devils are cheap and worth a punt only issue I did have was a shitty couple of days and no afterglow. Mate said same without asking.
> 
> Been thinking burger kings are a good bet.
> 
> Coming to the opinion if you can't find quality and your gonna blast your seratonin might as well settle for quantity and get the biggest stick of dynamite.



Not overly fussed yet, still got handful of Dutch lions and Mercedes AMG which are ace but always like the plan ahead just in case...


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

headfuck123 said:


> Which reagent test is most suited to test for PMA/PMMA in a pill that already has MDMA?



Sorry headfuck123 appears I may be wrong on my last reply. Apparently a new kit has hit the market in the US and now there is a way to see combo pills. It's by bunk police and called the separation kit. Looks very interesting. 

Not sure if it's available here. if it works well and as they suggest it will give way way more idea of pill / powder constituents. 

http://bunkpolice.com/separation-test-kit/

I'll be giving it a go if I can get one.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Why are people throwing a wobbler when the mini coopers have come up black instead of what you all assumed and wanted it to come up (purple). Maybe face the fact that they might have had to resort to the same synth because of costs or just availability.

Brenner has tested them and you're looking at faults in the kits as opposed to the pills, not saying I'm not a bit gutted but come on, wake up and smell the coffee maybe.


----------



## Treacle

My guy says he's got purple Teslas, and that they're really popular, compared to even Rainbow Drops. He's said the Mini Coopers are a Manchester press, so there's a good chance that they're better than the usual shit. I'll be giving both a whirl. I tried some 'PMK MDMA' again, a few days ago, and it seemed pretty lovey and empathic. I'm convinced decent stuff still exists.


----------



## Treacle

I started taking pills in 2001 and they were mainly banging, but occasionally were quite mongy.  The decent ones had people dancing all night off two, and kept you awake until the next night. Other than Turtles/UFOs/other Manchester pills, I've yet to find anything close to pre-drought pills. Me and my mates used to take them all weekend, and get into double figures, because they were that enjoyable. No one seems to care now, and I never see people looking like I first did on pills; like you're flying and so full of energy and love. It's a shame. I've actually got some MDA, which I've had for about six months, and I've now got some purple Teslas, so might have to try a little combo...


----------



## Small_town_casual

Treacle said:


> My guy says he's got purple Teslas, and that they're really popular, compared to even Rainbow Drops. He's said the Mini Coopers are a Manchester press, so there's a good chance that they're better than the usual shit. I'll be giving both a whirl. I tried some 'PMK MDMA' again, a few days ago, and it seemed pretty lovey and empathic. I'm convinced decent stuff still exists.



Decent stuff will exist but you have to understand the business side of all this. If you are a small time presser and your press is out numbered 1000/1 by the other crew you need to make yours that bit better or something to stand out and be chosen over whatever the latest press is.

On the flip side it could be say one of the big pressers can get safrole oil but only enough to make 100,000 pills but they are pumping out 1,000,000+ because they want to get in the game smash it for a few years and get out then they ain't guna get the safrole oil because it's not enough to supply their demand and then they'd be left with 100,000 "old skool" ones and 900,000 "mongy ones". That probably is the case, it's just too hard to move and obtain enough safrole oil to keep up with their manufacturing rate.


----------



## Brenner

I still stand by post #389 of this topic.


----------



## mister

Brenner said:


> I still stand by post #389 of this topic.



I stand by post 392's sentiments about post 389


----------



## SmokingAces

Brenner said:


> I agree, my kit is fine and I do have a fairly good selection of pills / MDA that I test with it and all comes back with the correct results. At first I was interested in the "marquis turning purple rather than black" result but i'm not entirely convinced it reflects the quality of MDMA now. For example if there is a small amount of MDA present this will give a purple edge to the marquis. By the way, if anyone is interested, I tried combining 100MG MDMA with 50MG MDA to see if that would give the same effect as the early 90's pills. No energy to be honest and pretty trippy stuff (felt spaced out). Anyway, think I've found the answer. Check out this info I found:
> 
> There's your answer, this change happened mid 90's so makes sense that pills slowly went downhill after that as stock of MXXXP MDMA ran out and chemists had to find alternate ways. Want your early 90's pills back such as snowballs and Dennis the Mennis caps? You need someone to synthesize the MDMA the original way. Then you'll have the same experience you see in the warehouse rave videos from 88/89 etc.



Good post mate. I completely agree. And like Treacle said I think the closest to that synth must surely be the pills from the Manc presser.


----------



## dee_dee

Havent done any sweets in ages not sourcing anyone that knows me will no thats the case here, anything can be reccomended as top notch to look out for currently

Im on the prowl this weekend

Thanks


----------



## Grassman

Dutch lions were far better than manc presses. Just sayin...


----------



## Treacle

Grassman said:


> Dutch lions were far better than manc presses. Just sayin...


Had the lions and found them about the same as UFOs/Turtles, but with less energy, possibly because they were so highly dosed. Still, the Manchester pills have only been about 120mg and the Lions were 200mg. There's no need for that amount of MDMA in a pill, unless it's below par.


----------



## Treacle

Tried half a purple Tesla on Thursday night and a full one last night. Was quite monged out from the half and actually fell asleep during the come up from the full one, and woke up as it was wearing off. A mate had a couple and said it never really progressed past the stage of coming up. More Dutch shite.


----------



## PocketLady

Thanks for the info. Was thinking of getting some of those but won't bother now. Seems the mini coopers are the only hopefuls at the moment, unless anyone has any other recommendations?


----------



## Grassman

Anyone had pink oreos? They're apparently from the CP crew, whatever that means


----------



## breakcorefiend

CP or checkpoint crew put out the snapchats didn't they? got the impression that crew were more bout their rep than the drugs themselves lol, posting pics of their lab after they were busted etc, foolish!


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> Anyone had pink oreos? They're apparently from the CP crew, whatever that means



The supremes seem to have had reasonable reviews, and few reports of purple to black tests. Keep meaning to order some but seen the Oreos are now out, not many reports.

They seem very popular presser with Yanks who generally seem happy to get any product that contains a trace of MDMA..


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Well don't those Mini Coopers just look like little winged bundles of joy up close! Planning on testing and consuming these towards the end of May. Will put a report up about them as well whether good or bad. I've got high hopes for those little things. Are the Mercedes AMG also a winner? Yet to blast through the last UFOS as well. Quality over high dosage is the only way to go. I've had it with the dutch shit.


----------



## Sprodo

EmDeeExEx said:


> the Mercedes AMG also a winner? .



Yes - 2.5 over a night had me spangled , but very nice pills. Didn't hang around long though unfortunately as would have got a few more


----------



## Brenner

EmDeeExEx said:


> Well don't those Mini Coopers just look like little winged bundles of joy up close! Planning on testing and consuming these towards the end of May. Will put a report up about them as well whether good or bad. I've got high hopes for those little things. Are the Mercedes AMG also a winner? Yet to blast through the last UFOS as well. Quality over high dosage is the only way to go. I've had it with the dutch shit.



I've tested but not consumed the Minis. Showed up the same as the dutch stuff when testing but based on earlier conversations the test may not mean anything in terms of the quality of MDMA, though I can guarantee they wouldn't be a patch on the early 90s stuff as just one would have you rocking for 6 hours +

Drop me a PM, I've got a question about the UFOs.


----------



## Small_town_casual

breakcorefiend said:


> CP or checkpoint crew put out the snapchats didn't they? got the impression that crew were more bout their rep than the drugs themselves lol, posting pics of their lab after they were busted etc, foolish!



Actually it was a paper that posted a picture of the lab that got busted, CP just posted on a forum or something with a link to it letting people know they'd be out of action for a while, one of his runners also got pulled and lifted with 100,000 packaged and addressed ready to send out (seems a bit sloppy that, bet there will be some poor customers getting a knock)

Can't really say much about him as I don't use the dark net, just think it's sketchy, no matter what VPN or scrambler you use there's still a trail left, plus I like to know the person personally. What I can say though is I can't fault any of CPs products, I had the supremes which I thought were spot on, the second wave was definitely better, they were a brighter red, then a mate of mine LOVED the snapchats big time, said was best he'd had in ages and then of course the orange teslas, never had them but never heard a bad report.

They've fetched out new supremes which are supposedly even better but the press doesn't look as impressive as in the detail etc and now got orange teslas again but this time with CP on the back.


----------



## swedger77

Biscuit said:


> One thing I have noticed about most pills these days, is that no matter how "munted" I get, my pupils do not dilate as much as they used to and I definitely don't get the same difficulties with jaw clenching that I once did. In the old days when I was high on good MDMA, my pupils would dilate so much that the irises in my eyes would virtually disappear.



Yeah............totally the same. My eyes barely dilate now-aways from MDMA and I get virtually zero jaw clench.

However on 6-APB (benzo-fury from the legal highs days) I would get loads of euphria, huge pupils and some jaw clenching. 

Id rather have 6-APB over the current MDMA,


----------



## SilentRoller

This is where I step in being a grouchy old cunt, and say that I disagree somewhat with the comments above. I'm not saying anyone is telling porkies (as I believe what is said is true for those in question. However, I still get massive pupil dilation, even on current pills.

I had pink red bulls a few weeks ago. Thought they would be Dutch and mongy, but I was absolutely *smashed* off one for about 5-6 hours. I was tempted to re-dose with another half and some point, but I was so wrecked I just left it. Took me by surprise, it really did!


----------



## Brenner

SilentRoller said:


> This is where I step in being a grouchy old cunt, and say that I disagree somewhat with the comments above. I'm not saying anyone is telling porkies (as I believe what is said is true for those in question. However, I still get massive pupil dilation, even on current pills.
> 
> I had pink red bulls a few weeks ago. Thought they would be Dutch and mongy, but I was absolutely *smashed* off one for about 5-6 hours. I was tempted to re-dose with another half and some point, but I was so wrecked I just left it. Took me by surprise, it really did!



Smashed as in what you see in the warehouse party vids from late 80s early 90s?


----------



## SilentRoller

Yeah...eye rolling and a shit-tonne of energy and euphoria. I still had a buzz 10 hours later and didn't go to bed until 6am the next morning. Even then I was still buzzing and feeling good. Unusual but I'm not complaining, so I stocked up on them.

Many on here weren't a fan though, so make of that what you will. Brain chemistry and all that.


----------



## ClemFandango

SilentRoller said:


> Yeah...eye rolling and a shit-tonne of energy and euphoria. I still had a buzz 10 hours later and didn't go to bed until 6am the next morning. Even then I was still buzzing and feeling good. Unusual but I'm not complaining, so I stocked up on them.
> 
> Many on here weren't a fan though, so make of that what you will. Brain chemistry and all that.




 Were you around in the early or mid-nineties to know what pill quality was like? 

 Paradoxically, the MDMA that's around now makes me feel slightly depressed while 'high' on it. Then I feel a bit of a mood-lift during the comedown.

 I'm considering buying some of this 'Manchester' blend. See if it lives up to the hype, or is it just slightly better than shit.


----------



## andy-777

Brenner said:


> Smashed as in what you see in the warehouse party vids from late 80s early 90s?



Looking at old videos is hardly a scientific measure of pill quality...there are numerous other factors which can explain many of the differences, and I speak as someone who was around and taking pills during that period.

I've said on here before that the dutch pills give me loads of empathy and I can dance all night off one, my friends are the same, so if there is a difference in pill quality its nowhere near what some on here are suggesting. When I read people on here bosting they've taken over 10 pills in a weekend, that to me is the much more likely root of the problem for them...tolerance issues.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

andy-777 said:


> I've said on here before that the dutch pills give me loads of empathy and I can dance all night off one, my friends are the same, so if there is a difference in pill quality its nowhere near what some on here are suggesting. When I read people on here bosting they've taken over 10 pills in a weekend, that to me is the much more likely root of the problem for them...tolerance issues.



I agree with this. I have been doing pills since 98, so not as long as you but still for a fair old time. Back then lots of pills were mdxx cocktails and contained speed etc, whereas now most "good" pills are mdma only. I remember at the time MDMA Crystal was more of a luxury item, much more expensive than pills. Whenever people had it they always said they didn't get as much energy as doing pills. Whenever I marquis tested pills they pretty much always flashed orange and then straight to purple/ black. 

I used to be a heavy user of pills and MDMA . A few years ago I got bad depression and was on anti depressants for a year and didn't take any drugs bar the ocassional spliff. I am over all that now, and have been having better experiences from a single Dutch bean done in halves (eg black Dom Perignon)than anything I took in the few years before this period. I think I was burnt out from too many too often. I actually have one theory that the course of antidepressants and long break somehow rebuilt the level of seratonin in my brain permanently. 

Obviously the early days of taking them were the best as they were a novelty and the scene was a lot better than it is these days. Too many Geordie shore poser cunts these days so the vibe will never be as good.


----------



## BecomingJulie

andy-777 said:


> Looking at old videos is hardly a scientific measure of pill quality...there are numerous other factors which can explain many of the differences, and I speak as someone who was around and taking pills during that period.
> 
> I've said on here before that the dutch pills give me loads of empathy and I can dance all night off one, my friends are the same, so if there is a difference in pill quality its nowhere near what some on here are suggesting. When I read people on here bosting they've taken over 10 pills in a weekend, that to me is the much more likely root of the problem for them...tolerance issues.


Nail.  Head.  Bang.

While there's no doubt that different ratios of isomers would produce different effects, and the synthesis route would have a bearing on this, it's simply the case that people are getting harder to satisfy.

In the early 1990s, there was no Internet, only four TV channels  (and a VCR if you were lucky),  unemployment was rife, houses were cheap and mortgages were expensive, the Iron Curtain was falling and Nelson Mandela was still in prison.  Pills also were expensive, and you had to know where to get hold of them; and it would be entirely normal to take half a pill at the beginning of the night and the rest of it later, and that would be your lot.  It was also new and a bit of a cult phenomenon.  Compared to today, that adds up to one hell of a difference in S&S.

Taking ecstasy probably is never going to be as magical is it used to be.  It's just another case of familiarity breeding contempt.  Why make a conscious effort of will to make the best of what you've taken, when you can just neck another pill?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Just in case no one has seen and of course details very limited but MasterCards are being stated

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/victoria-warehouse-ecstasy-pill-11271658


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

BecomingJulie said:


> Nail.  Head.  Bang.
> 
> While there's no doubt that different ratios of isomers would produce different effects, and the synthesis route would have a bearing on this, it's simply the case that people are getting harder to satisfy.
> 
> In the early 1990s, there was no Internet, only four TV channels  (and a VCR if you were lucky),  unemployment was rife, houses were cheap and mortgages were expensive, the Iron Curtain was falling and Nelson Mandela was still in prison.  Pills also were expensive, and you had to know where to get hold of them; and it would be entirely normal to take half a pill at the beginning of the night and the rest of it later, and that would be your lot.  It was also new and a bit of a cult phenomenon.  Compared to today, that adds up to one hell of a difference in S&S.
> 
> Taking ecstasy probably is never going to be as magical is it used to be.  It's just another case of familiarity breeding contempt.  Why make a conscious effort of will to make the best of what you've taken, when you can just neck another pill?



No.

For a start you're replying to a shill, a dealer who comes on here to big up his pills.

And what the fuck has Nelson Mandela (released Feb 1990) got to do with it? Not to mention the Berlin Wall, by far the biggest symbol of the Iron Curtain falling, coming down in November 1989.

Before roughly 1990 all pills were magical because the crims hadn't moved in to skank off profit. After that, if you weren't lucky enough to have a trusted dealer, you may have come across copies and adulterated pills. However, top quality full of magic pills were still widely available. No loss of magic because the pills were quality. No one mentioned tolerance. Guess why? 

The first proper shift came in early 1997 and is entirely down to production method changes. Following a three month drought, pills came back that just weren't the same.

Of course, many, many people who had been using ecstasy for years could all have come to a tolerance spike all at the same time. But I know what I believe.

Set and setting is not the driving factor here. Changes in production methods are. And I was there from the start.

Everything after that is variations on the same theme. With gradual worsening of quality. That's not to say set and setting haven't played a small part. But mortgages and house prices are not the driving factor. Get real and stop listening to the shill.


----------



## Shambles

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Just in case no one has seen and of course details very limited but MasterCards are being stated
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/victoria-warehouse-ecstasy-pill-11271658



Thing I've never really understood about tragic events like these is why it is almost always only one person who is effected. Such a severe reaction suggests PMMA but if so you'd expect far more cases coming to light even if not all fatal. The mind boggles at the mentality of anybody who presses PMMA pills. I'd say anybody caught for doing so should be looking at attempted murder charges cos it's not like they don't know what they're doing. No excuse.


----------



## Shambles

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Everything after that is variations on the same theme. With gradual worsening of quality. That's not to say set and setting haven't played a small part. But mortgages and house prices are not the driving factor. Get real and stop listening to the shill.



I must say I've kinda come around to this view myself. S&S definitely does play a part but I do think it is now undeniable that there is a difference with modern-day pills/xtal. As Treacle mentioned above, there is simply no way pills should be dosed in the multiple hundred mgs unless specifically designed to be split. Whilst I don't have as much of an issue with recent pills (I don't think they are terrible in and of themselves) they are definitely different to years ago. Obviously I'm talking in general terms and I'm sure there are exceptions but the megadosed Dutch pills do tend to feel very heavy and - quite frankly - soporific. I find S&S does make a noticeable difference to the experience with the same batch of pills but it's not enough to account for the overall change in effects.


----------



## andy-777

StoneHappyMonday said:


> No.
> 
> For a start you're replying to a shill, a dealer who comes on here to big up his pills.



You can't actually argue with the point I made so instead you try and dismiss me as a dealer...something I'm not. I've posted replies when people have asked about a pill I've tried personally, nothing more. I don't sell pills or md.

Its interesting that I'm not alone in having positive experiences of current pills, and its pretty disappointing that you try and close down others opinions just because they don't fit the view that you and some others have of the current crop of pills and md. I'm happy to accept that there may be some difference, though I'd love to see actual evidence of what that difference is, but for me the magic is still there...I wouldn't be still taking pills if it wasn't.


----------



## andy-777

BecomingJulie said:


> Nail.  Head.  Bang.
> 
> While there's no doubt that different ratios of isomers would produce different effects, and the synthesis route would have a bearing on this, it's simply the case that people are getting harder to satisfy.
> 
> In the early 1990s, there was no Internet, only four TV channels  (and a VCR if you were lucky),  unemployment was rife, houses were cheap and mortgages were expensive, the Iron Curtain was falling and Nelson Mandela was still in prison.  Pills also were expensive, and you had to know where to get hold of them; and it would be entirely normal to take half a pill at the beginning of the night and the rest of it later, and that would be your lot.  It was also new and a bit of a cult phenomenon.  Compared to today, that adds up to one hell of a difference in S&S.
> 
> Taking ecstasy probably is never going to be as magical is it used to be.  It's just another case of familiarity breeding contempt.  Why make a conscious effort of will to make the best of what you've taken, when you can just neck another pill?



Thanks...nice to know I'm not alone in my experiences, and I get exactly what you mean about the environment at that time...it was a different world haha


----------



## BigG

If anyone has read Howard Marks new book Mr Smiley (which incidentally I've just finished and was pretty disapointed with) it gives a good insight in to the MDMA trade in the 90s and 00s and would be a good read for anyone who is interested in this debate....

Some very good info on where the drugs come from and who controls the trade...

Just dont expect it to be another Mr Nice......cos unfortunately it aint


----------



## Treacle

It's weird, because despite my distain for new MDMA, one decent pill (UFOs, etc.), and I'm absolutely off my face, whilst Dutch pills just make me want to sleep. I'd like to know how that's a tolerance issue, and why everyone that has taken proper pills says they really don't care for the Dutch pills (including friends that are new to pills). It's funny, because lab tests were regularly posted on here, and most pills were MDMA/MDA only, or a mix of the two, and hardly any contained speed, or other drugs. If you can't tell the difference, you've never had proper MDMA. I'm done with this debate now, I've been saying it since 2010, when the 'super pill' landed and everyone were raving about them.

Had the purple Teslas again last night and had a decent time on them. Quite lovey, with some energy to the experience and music appreciation was definitely increased. Didn't mong out, until about 6am, when I was knackered. Definitely worth trying.


----------



## PocketLady

Treacle - A few days ago you said the purple Teslas were quite mongy, and were the usual Dutch stuff, but now you are saying they are decent? Does this not go to show how much other factors can affect a roll?


----------



## andy-777

PocketLady said:


> Treacle - A few days ago you said the purple Teslas were quite mongy, and were the usual Dutch stuff, but now you are saying they are decent? Does this not go to show how much other factors can affect a roll?



Yeah and aren't the purple teslas dutch and a fairly high md content too? You seem to be contradicting your own argument there Treacle.

And its a poor argument if you're suggesting that those who enjoy current pills "never had proper MDMA" because you're just completely wrong on that for me personally, and for some others too I expect.

Whilst keeping an open mind, I've tried to give an honest input to the debate but it seems that several people on here take any alternative view as something to be rubbished rather than examined


----------



## pothole

Andy have you tried an early 90's pill? If you have you have to admit that something is different.  Not saying the pills now are shit (I still enjoy today's pills) but the old pills were better.


----------



## ScotchMist

PocketLady said:


> Treacle - A few days ago you said the purple Teslas were quite mongy, and were the usual Dutch stuff, but now you are saying they are decent? Does this not go to show how much other factors can affect a roll?



Its because those purple Teslas passed through Manchester. The Manchester crew dusted the "dutch" off, and then sprinkled its renowned "magic" on them.... 

Don't you guys know anything about magic chemistry 8(


----------



## Treacle

I'm not sure why I'm getting cross-examined for a couple of reports on the same pill. As stated, I fell asleep whilst coming up, when I had one the other day, but being with a mate last night helped me stay alert and feeling happy. I still wasn't bouncing about; more like sitting there with my eyes rolling about, but still chatty. Wasn't it the orange Teslas that were decent, and therefore the purple ones could be? I'm sick to fucking death of this debate. I think I've put enough effort in, and enough people agree with my viewpoint for me to stop chiming into this thread. If I come across anything magical, I'll mention it.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Purple teslas aren't made by the same crew that made the orange ones, anyone can make them, can buy the die on eBay, but you are contradicting yourself there treacle.

Yes there is a noticeable difference but it seems that there are a lot of sheep on here and if someone says a certain pill is good then it must be and everyone goes mad for them (like them pink nipples, that then went mongy 8) )

And Stonehappymonday, show a bit of respect and common sense, you don't call someone a DD on the Internet with no evidence what so ever, really isn't cool that, as good as grassing. What about those saying "oh the AMGs are like old skool ones" and the rainbow drops and now mini coopers and completely slagging and writing off the Dutch ones, that to me sounds more like someone punting! 

Just seems like anyone that disagrees with what a certain few say about Dutch pills they get labelled idiots that know nothing.


----------



## andy-777

pothole said:


> Andy have you tried an early 90's pill? If you have you have to admit that something is different.  Not saying the pills now are shit (I still enjoy today's pills) but the old pills were better.



Yes, I first came across pills in 1989. Are the pills different today? Yes, there may be differences, but I'm certainly different and the times are also very different too. I only take pills/md in clubs and that environment has changed so much. So its very difficult to give you a definitive answer on comparisons, but I still get that loved up feeling and loads of energy. I couldn't dance all night if the current pills were as mongy as some seem to find them. 

I don't like to use analogies, but when I first smoked hash it used to make us roll about giggling followed by attacks of the munchies. Decades later that's no longer the case...so is it the drug that's changed or me?

I've said on here before that over the years I've seen people who've abused md seem to end up that it no longer works for them, and I think this definitely plays a big part in this debate. I just find it a bit irritating that people are stating as a fact that all current pills and md are duff when for me and others that's just not true.


----------



## Bearlove

andy-777 said:


> Yes, I first came across pills in 1989. Are the pills different today? Yes, there may be differences, but I'm certainly different and the times are also very different too. I only take pills/md in clubs and that environment has changed so much. So its very difficult to give you a definitive answer on comparisons, but I still get that loved up feeling and loads of energy. I couldn't dance all night if the current pills were as mongy as some seem to find them.
> 
> I don't like to use analogies, but when I first smoked hash it used to make us roll about giggling followed by attacks of the munchies. Decades later that's no longer the case...so is it the drug that's changed or me?
> 
> I've said on here before that over the years I've seen people who've abused md seem to end up that it no longer works for them, and I think this definitely plays a big part in this debate. I just find it a bit irritating that people are stating as a fact that all current pills and md are duff when for me and others that's just not true.



I love this post.   You have to remember that a lot of people simply do not know what raving and MDMA feels like though.  It's not about MG's its about the fun.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Small_town_casual said:


> And Stonehappymonday, show a bit of respect and common sense, you don't call someone a DD on the Internet with no evidence what so ever, really isn't cool that, as good as grassing. What about those saying "oh the AMGs are like old skool ones" and the rainbow drops and now mini coopers and completely slagging and writing off the Dutch ones, that to me sounds more like someone punting!
> 
> Just seems like anyone that disagrees with what a certain few say about Dutch pills they get labelled idiots that know nothing.



Firstly, get to fuck with your grassing comment. 

I, unlike BL, don't give a fuck about there being dealers on this board. It's highly unrealistic to expect anything else. My problem is with people who shill.

Andy-777 has offered up 50+ posts eulogising nearly, in fact practically every, pill or crystal he has come across. Pardon me for thinking that looks like a shill (and when you're adding "and my mates I gave them to liked them too" then that is as good as a dealing admission to any plod looking in, regardless of what I've said).

So ok. Maybe Andy isn't a shill. Maybe every single pill and crystal he's got is in the "cor blimey guvnor, banging!" category he puts them in. Including the £15 a g MDMA crystal he bigged up. Pardon me for questioning the word of someone like that. The only £15 a g crystal I've had, and it was around that same time, was utter shite. I'd suggest, at the very least, he could be a bit more discerning. And I've never done 10 pills in a night. And I certainly don't do the amount of pills as his posts suggest he does these days.


----------



## BigG

If you don't like shillers SHM then fuck sake don't read the mexadrone thread


----------



## andy-777

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Firstly, get to fuck with your grassing comment.
> 
> I, unlike BL, don't give a fuck about there being dealers on this board. It's highly unrealistic to expect anything else. My problem is with people who shill.
> 
> Andy-777 has offered up 50+ posts eulogising nearly, in fact practically every, pill or crystal he has come across. Pardon me for thinking that looks like a shill (and when you're adding "and my mates I gave them to liked them too" then that is as good as a dealing admission to any plod looking in, regardless of what I've said).
> 
> So ok. Maybe Andy isn't a shill. Maybe every single pill and crystal he's got is in the "cor blimey guvnor, banging!" category he puts them in. Including the £15 a g MDMA crystal he bigged up. Pardon me for questioning the word of someone like that. The only £15 a g crystal I've had, and it was around that same time, was utter shite. I'd suggest, at the very least, he could be a bit more discerning. And I've never done 10 pills in a night. And I certainly don't do the amount of pills as his posts suggest he does these days.



Lol pretty sad you've read through all my posts and I'm still not a dealer eh??

Haven't had a duff pill since I started testing after those horrible mccp rockets some years back, yeah they've varied in strength but they've all worked fine for me. And I'm sure I'm not the only person that's helped a friend out, but I'd never make money because if I'm high and have a spare pill I always end up giving it to some random...it makes their night and mine too.

The £15md...I replied to a question someone asked. I thought this site was meant to be about harm reduction and looking out for other people, maybe I'm wrong. Your argument is particularly weak because if I were a dealer, selling md at £40/g as it is round here, I'd surely have rubbished cheaper stuff.

And I never said you claimed to have taken 10 pills in a night either, you seem to be getting a bit muddled there haha. What does your reading of my posts suggest I take? I'm out two to three times a month, and normally take one pill in two halves.


----------



## SmokingAces

Cant you guys just accept people have different opions? Would be nice if this thread went back to people reporting some actual experiences.

I've been doing pills since 2003, and I do think they've changed. And there is evidence to support that. The change in precursor, method, and as a result marquis reaction. But most of all, it is known PMK-Glycidate can be stereospecific, ie the precursor is only made up of one isomer, and yields and end product that way. If it's made up of a different mix of isomers then obviously the effects will be different. Much like racemic ketamine vs S isomer. I dont see how anyone who knows what they are talking about could say that a drug made up of a differnet mix of isomers wouldnt have a different effect? Each isomer has a completely different profile of effects, and a different mix of isomers will lead to different effects.

Agree with mr boa. Basically you have to take into account every chemist making it is doing things a little differently, some of us have better contacts than others where Dutch pills are concerned. ie people with access to the first batches or any level of insider knowledge will get the better batches. Ontop of that you have got set and setting, tolerance, and personal preferrences etc. It's very subjective. On the whole andy you cant deny there have been alot of people reporting mediocre experiences, I've seen it here, PR, reddit and a little bit on the deep web. The thing that got me with this thread though, is a couple of people posted what was good, and instead of anyone who seemed to be complaining the most and talking about how it's changed, they never actually seemed to try and seek out the good ones. Instead the "pills nowadays arent as good" debate on here continued. 

If your really fussy either follow the marquis result theory. Or buy safrole MDMA from Canada and wash the impurities. If your having good nights on a nice batch of Dutch ones lets hear about it


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

First you said I had no argument, then you call me sad for bothering to research your posts, now you end up saying my argument is 'weak'.

My argument is you have no discernment. That's why you didn't rubbish £15 a g stuff. If you weren't selling it. Which you presumably weren't.

I didn't get 'muddled' about the ten pills a night. It was an argument you used to suggest people like me, who say there is an obvious, qualitatively measurable difference in MDMA these days, might be victims of tolerance. I'm merely telling you that doesn't apply to me.

If you've never had a duff pill since years back, then I commend your supply line. I just find this hard to square with your approval of the £15 a g crystal, which was shite. Therefore I question your judgement,and I think others should too. Coz, like, we're all entitled to our opinion yeah? 

And your 'never make money, always prepared to help out a friend' 1989 attitude in 2016 (yeah, different age LOL) is also highly commendable. In words. On an Internet message board.


----------



## SmokingAces

SHM, price does not matter. You could get very good MDMA for £20 a gram, or very shit MDMA for £50. It is irrelevant the price of it. Remember how cheap MDMA was before the drought, same price as an ounce of weed almost. And its back in abundance now just made differently. so it's the same very cheap prices.

Some people are just wired up differently. Or even just dont properly appreciate drugs. Sorry andy no offence but there's no way every single pill since then has been a good one and had the magic, either that or you cant tell the difference. There are people like this. And the same with coke cut with leva, they cant tell the difference between clean high purity magic and the stuff with the sketchy cut. Equally there are many people who are happy with pills so long as they get munted, remember how many people in the UK were eating pip pills? For what like 3 years? And just thought "these are trippy" wouldnt accept their pills weren't MDMA. Well now it's the same, only most pills are MDMA, but people dont want to accept most of them arent made of the best of MDMA. More like 6-7/10 levels because the stuff is made from an analogue precursor which yields a different product to racemic MDMA, a different mix of isomers, and as such provides a different effect. It's not that hard to understand surely.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

If you read my post Sid, there's a high chance I had the same £15 a g shite, due to timing. Other than that, you're making the same argument as me, albeit maybe more politely.


----------



## SmokingAces

Ahh yes. I have bought before stuff for £15 not sure if same place but was clear/opaque crystal, very mongy, no energy and only lasted maybe 2 hours. The last few times I've had stuff that was lacking magic it's all been clear looking crystal with no smell of aniseed. Your better off paying the £20 it is from the pink nipple presser or the AMG/Deception crew, which have energy, empathy etc. Both of them smell like aniseed. I know people say this is no sign of quality but it seems to be a sign it's not the Glycidate MDMA, which smells sweet. That and a dark purple marquis result to me usually spells good MDMA.


----------



## BigG

Has no-one else read Mr. Smiley yet?

Not terribly interested in MDMA personally but anyone who is would probably enjoy it....


----------



## andy-777

Sid said:


> SHM, price does not matter. You could get very good MDMA for £20 a gram, or very shit MDMA for £50. It is irrelevant the price of it. Remember how cheap MDMA was before the drought, same price as an ounce of weed almost. And its back in abundance now just made differently. so it's the same very cheap prices.
> 
> Some people are just wired up differently. Or even just dont properly appreciate drugs. Sorry andy no offence but there's no way every single pill since then has been a good one and had the magic, either that or you cant tell the difference. There are people like this. And the same with coke cut with leva, they cant tell the difference between clean high purity magic and the stuff with the sketchy cut. Equally there are many people who are happy with pills so long as they get munted, remember how many people in the UK were eating pip pills? For what like 3 years? And just thought "these are trippy" wouldnt accept their pills weren't MDMA. Well now it's the same, only most pills are MDMA, but people dont want to accept most of them arent made of the best of MDMA. More like 6-7/10 levels because the stuff is made from an analogue precursor which yields a different product to racemic MDMA, a different mix of isomers, and as such provides a different effect. It's not that hard to understand surely.



I'm not saying that every pill since then has been good, merely that the ones I've had have all been good. Maybe I've been lucky, but if someone constantly gives you nice pills you're not going to look elsewhere. Its a pity that you obviously don't believe that.

Equally I've had duff nights where the night for various reasons hasn't been enjoyable and I haven't been able to get into it, but that's hardly surprising is it? But take the same pill at a night a few weeks later and they've been fine.

I appreciate your views anyway, and thanks for being polite about it

Think I'll just leave this now, too much negativity on here for me.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

andy-777 said:


> Equally I've had duff nights where the night for various reasons hasn't been enjoyable and I haven't been able to get into it, but that's hardly surprising is it? But take the same pill at a night a few weeks later and they've been fine.



And this is where we (seriously) differ.

Can you say the same about pills between 1989-97? No amount of set and setting could alter a good pill 'back in the day'. And that's why I doubt your accounts of taking pills from back then. Coz that ain't my experience, nor the experience of everyone else I took good pills with.


----------



## andy-777

StoneHappyMonday said:


> And this is where we (seriously) differ.
> 
> Can you say the same about pills between 1989-97? No amount of set and setting could alter a good pill 'back in the day'. And that's why I doubt your accounts of taking pills from back then. Coz that ain't my experience, nor the experience of everyone else I took good pills with.



Yes I can say that, had some bad experiences in that period, seen some horrible things.

And I'm cool if you don't believe I was around and taking pills in that period, makes no odds to me. I'm going to leave this and carry on enjoying myself...something you could maybe do if you let go of all that anger and negativity.


----------



## Stone84

Sad to read about that girl who died from the Mastercard pills, and it's looking like they were MDMA pills and not PMA or another similar adulterant. Something like this makes you reconsider doing pills/MDMA yourself.


----------



## consumer

englandgz74 said:


> If you don't like shillers SHM then fuck sake don't read the mexadrone thread


Nothing wrong with quality Turkmenistan mexedrone


----------



## JG0007

ScotchMist said:


> Its because those purple Teslas passed through Manchester. The Manchester crew dusted the "dutch" off, and then sprinkled its renowned "magic" on them....
> 
> Don't you guys know anything about magic chemistry 8(



Funniest post on this thread


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Looks like the Manc crew have gone public to the Haters https://levelzmcr.bandcamp.com/track/dickhead


----------



## PartTimeRaver

englandgz74 said:


> Has no-one else read Mr. Smiley yet?
> 
> Not terribly interested in MDMA personally but anyone who is would probably enjoy it....



no, but id like to. is it downloadable? cant stand physical copies lol


----------



## Sprout

No, but throw 50 grand to the Cuban gentleman over there and six tonnes of paperback, hardback and electronic copies of anything you want should land in Malta at 3pm.


----------



## BigG

PartTimeRaver said:


> no, but id like to. is it downloadable? cant stand physical copies lol



Not sure if it's downloadable or not as I just bought a paper copy for 8 quid from Waterstones....

The books a bit of a disappointment actually (especially if you're expecting a second Mr.Nice) but does give an excellent insight into who the big players were in the MDMA business in the 90s and where the pills actually came from...

Also an interesting story in it about how even pure pills can be deadly purely due to where they have been stored....


----------



## PartTimeRaver

englandgz74 said:


> Not sure if it's downloadable or not as I just bought a paper copy for 8 quid from Waterstones....The books a bit of a disappointment actually (especially if you're expecting a second Mr.Nice) but does give an excellent insight into who the big players were in the MDMA business in the 90s and where the pills actually came from...Also an interesting story in it about how even pure pills can be deadly purely due to where they have been stored....


well reading about all that i would find so fascinating, and as i've not read mr.nice i hopefully wont be disappointed. i'll have a look around for it


----------



## BigG

Yeah anyone who's interested in the MD scene in the 90s (especially that revolving around Manumission in ibiza) would love it..

So much for him going straight though...without giving too much away He gets into some right scrapes and was lucky to escape without being topped...

For the price of a couple of drinks it's well worth a read...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

downloaded it just now (yes im a knock off nigel, naughty i know)

will start reading it tonight when the wife fucks off to bed


----------



## BigG

Let me know what you think...

I dont know anyone else who's read it yet....


----------



## SmokingAces

I've just bought the Mr Smiley book after englandgz and boa (or whoever it was) recommendations.

I've read the book of dope stories, wasn't really a fan. I've read a bit of Mrs Nice, which when you saw how it all effected people around him kind of made him seem quite selfish. You have to respect the level he was able to operate at for so long though, not 1 in a million people are cut out for that. 

I'm more interested to read this last book as I imagine it's going to be more truthful than the rest. Because he knew he was dying. I enjoy reading about the pills/party scene and how it develops too, so this should be right up my street!


----------



## BigG

I bought it last Friday and read it at the weekend...

Its not as good as mr nice but still worth reading..especially if you like the MD scene.

You see how connected the Brinx Matt murders, Pat Tate killing, etc. were to the whole E scene...

He was in over his head with this one though...which he freely admits.


----------



## Biscuit

> I've been doing pills since 2003, and I do think they've changed. And there is evidence to support that. The change in precursor, method, and as a result marquis reaction. But most of all, it is known PMK-Glycidate can be stereospecific, ie the precursor is only made up of one isomer, and yields and end product that way. If it's made up of a different mix of isomers then obviously the effects will be different. Much like racemic ketamine vs S isomer. I dont see how anyone who knows what they are talking about could say that a drug made up of a differnet mix of isomers wouldnt have a different effect? Each isomer has a completely different profile of effects, and a different mix of isomers will lead to different effects.


 Perfectly put and I agree with it 100%.


----------



## Small_town_casual

JG0007 said:


> Funniest post on this thread



Agreed... Damn these mugels not knowing about magic chemistry


----------



## Sprodo

Anyone actually given the Mini Coopers a whirl ?


----------



## piranha510

I've seen test results from energy control with some of the Canadian MD testing at 85-90%


----------



## Brenner

Sprodo said:


> Anyone actually given the Mini Coopers a whirl ?



I've got some but tested only, can't consume at the moment due to safe time between rolls.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

http://www.ecstasy.org/testing/ 

Some results I've not found before. Only seen ones circa 98. Some good reminiscing for us old boys and interestingly (rolling eyes face plant) Sprout was right to highlight some many moons ago MDEA was rife. Some of those pills I could well of done and never realised!


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Brenner said:


> I was lucky enough to have a saved mid 90's pill a couple of years back (sorry i'm not sure on the press). Probably one of the happiest nights of my life, easily lasted 6 hours at least!!



soo jealous, jammy bugger


----------



## the_gay_blade

Not done sweeties in a while, but nothing ever changes. Pills were always so much better in the year 'x', etc.


----------



## SmokingAces

They really were better long ago though. The science behind it all has been posted in this thread. 

Just makes me wish I'd been born sooner. In the 70's or something. I can see why older people resent the scene these days. If I was born in an era when the drugs were better quality, the police and government knew less, and the music scene was so much more meaningful than a lot of it now is, I'm sure I'd feel the same.

Now you have EDM, many pills with no empathy and a lot of the younger mob in the club are on a combination of alphabet soup type RC's.


----------



## Josh

II don't really understand the science behind it and I still "feel the plur" with modern mdma just like I ever did. Just because that is my experience doesn't mean I'm going to doubt anyone who says it's not what it used to be. I'm sure I read a post somewhere the other day that suggested that genetics could leave some people less sensitive to the new synth than others, is that possible?


----------



## Brenner

Josh said:


> II don't really understand the science behind it and I still "feel the plur" with modern mdma just like I ever did. Just because that is my experience doesn't mean I'm going to doubt anyone who says it's not what it used to be. I'm sure I read a post somewhere the other day that suggested that genetics could leave some people less sensitive to the new synth than others, is that possible?



That was my post, I've no hard evidence to support this specifically for MDMA, but based on the fact that its been confirmed for other (legal) drugs, logic would dictate the same could apply for MDMA, since we aren't all carbon copies of each other.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Any idea what these red legos are?

http://www.theguardian.com/society/...r-collapse-manchester-lego-ecstasy-pills-mdma

It properly annoys me when the police/authorities version is given no challenge in these stories. As far as I'm concerned, two more lives on the line due to prohibition.


----------



## BigG

JohnnyVodka said:


> Any idea what these red legos are?



A mate in the Manchester ambulance service told me about this death and said it was PMA/PMMA related.

I can't find any written reports of that to quote it was just word of mouth.

Either way probably something to avoid....especially since they are so many other presses around.


----------



## SmokingAces

It's always PMMA related.

I spoke to a guy who knew producers before on here. I wont name him but he told me what happens is they do a test run, which yields PMMA, as its similar process to MDMA and that way they know the MDMA synth will work. Instead of throwing the test run in the bin, some of them press it.


----------



## BigG

I don't doubt that but surely doing that would guaranty no-one would buy them once people discovered that some contained PMMA?

Unless of course they released the bad batch onto the market last and then never used that press again?.......


----------



## SmokingAces

They probably dont press the PMMA in the same batch they're pressing as their 200mg latest belters. It will go in either the last batch when they already have a good rep or another press.


----------



## BigG

Sid said:


> They probably dont press the PMMA in the same batch they're pressing as their 200mg latest belters. It will go in either the last batch when they already have a good rep or another press.



Yeah that's what I mean .....save them to sell once all the rest of the press is gone cos if they sold them before that no-one would buy the rest of the press. I suppose maybe distributing the PMMA in very small doses amongst the 200mg MDMA in the "good" pills would be less deadly than a pill containing only PMMA. Again though once someone had a pill from the batch tested and it came back with ANY amount of PMMA present then that would put a stop to sales. IDK

On a slightly different note there's a funny story in the new Howard Marks book Mr Smiley where they are pressing some high purity MDMA into pills using a pill press that non of them have any experience with. Anyway the only face masks they can get are those paper spray painters masks and they and up breathing in loads of the very fine raw MDMA powder and are so off their tits that they can no longer work the machine.....


----------



## BecomingJulie

Sid said:


> I wont name him but he told me what happens is they do a test run, which yields PMMA, as its similar process to MDMA and that way they know the MDMA synth will work. Instead of throwing the test run in the bin, some of them press it.


I can see how that would work, as it would require a similar series of reactions.  I could almost accept it being due to improperly cleaning their equipment -- if they promised to be more careful next time.

But if they're deliberately selling the crap, that's about as low as it gets.


----------



## SmokingAces

BecomingJulie said:


> I can see how that would work, as it would require a similar series of reactions.  I could almost accept it being due to improperly cleaning their equipment -- if they promised to be more careful next time.
> 
> But if they're deliberately selling the crap, that's about as low as it gets.



The hardened criminals in NL afiliated with producers and particularly the coke and heroin trade are among the most brutal in Europe apparently. Which makes sense as they probably are the biggest drugs gangs, all the drugs come from, or go through their country. It goes with the territory.

There is no excuse for pressing PMMA pills though. Knowing what damage it causes. Especially for the small amount of extra money they are making on the test batch which will be small anyway, compared to the batches of MDMA, which already net them a fortune


----------



## PartTimeRaver

is it possible to buy testing kits in shops anywhere in uk without ordering online?


----------



## BigG

PartTimeRaver said:


> is it possible to buy testing kits in shops anywhere in uk without ordering online?



Think Its only on line mate....

How did you get on with Mr Smiley?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

englandgz74 said:


> Think Its only on line mate....How did you get on with Mr Smiley?


damn, no worries.not had chance to even start it yet mate, will hopefully start it this weekend.


----------



## BigG

PartTimeRaver said:


> damn, no worries.not had chance to even start it yet mate, will hopefully start it this weekend.



Have you tried googling test kits just to be sure? Or maybe ask at a local headshop if you have one near you?


----------



## SmokingAces

Englandgz have you been on benzos these past few days? he's on about the book is he not? :S


----------



## BigG

[MENTION=337254]Sid[/MENTION]



Sid said:


> he's on about the book is he not? :S



Lol!....hes on about this....



PartTimeRaver said:


> is it possible to buy testing kits in shops anywhere in uk without ordering online?








Sid said:


> have you been on benzos these past few days?



No....have you?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

englandgz74 said:


> Have you tried googling test kits just to be sure? Or maybe ask at a local headshop if you have one near you?


yeah mate, just this minute had a reply on facebook from a headshop in mansfield, and they stock them at 9 quid per test, that'll do i suppose, better than dying etc ..


----------



## BigG

Great mate.

I posted that were only available online  cos I've only ever heard of people getting them there..then I thought "what about headshots?"..

Only forseeable problem would be if they were out of dare or something but I imagine it would be written on the bottle. I've never actually seem one personally.

Yeah defo better than dying lol!!

Stay safe mate..


----------



## BecomingJulie

If you were to get friendly with a chemistry teacher or even a lab technician at a local secondary school or college  (_reminisces wistfully about her own school's lab techs, who used to wear strappy sandals, eat their sandwiches in the prep rooms and worked with hot glass and no safety goggles .....  they were _hardcore_ ....._),  they would have access to the necessary ingredients to prepare Marquis reagent.  (But obviously _don't_; because if The Authorities or The Press found out about it, it most probably would get them into _big_ trouble and cost them their job.)


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

PartTimeRaver said:


> yeah mate, just this minute had a reply on facebook from a headshop in mansfield, and they stock them at 9 quid per test, that'll do i suppose, better than dying etc ..



Why don't you just buy one online?! Test kits are and have always been legal to buy sell and own in the UK. 

There are 2 UK to UK sellers who make their own versions. 

Are you paranoid? LE would not stand a chance of prosecution, even if they get a warrant to raid a LEGAL business to get your address details. Seems strange to spend £9 on a one off test when in 1 - 2 working days you can have a test kit containing 5 different reagents and many many months of testing for £20. 

It amazes me that headshops don't sell them more reasonably.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Why don't you just buy one online?! Test kits are and have always been legal to buy sell and own in the UK.
> 
> There are 2 UK to UK sellers who make their own versions.
> 
> Are you paranoid? LE would not stand a chance of prosecution, even if they get a warrant to raid a LEGAL business to get your address details. Seems strange to spend £9 on a one off test when in 1 - 2 working days you can have a test kit containing 5 different reagents and many many months of testing for £20.
> 
> It amazes me that headshops don't sell them more reasonably.



no its not paranoia mate, basically if my wife found out what i was getting upto again then id probably be divorced and homeless lol, i wont bore ya too much but she helped me through a lot of shit from abusing various drugs when we 1st got together, but im a different person now and know my limits, only do it a couple times of year or so. cant blame her though really


----------



## SmokingAces

What kind of excuse is that? Your already buying the drugs behind her back. It's not hard to get a test kit and stash it at a mates or in your wash bag for the gym.

It's funny when you read some peoples MDMA is all the same theory on here, you it's transparently obvious they've never even so much as tested a pill or their MDMA in their life. Yet they know everything about it through the words of others and no real research of their own. I'm not saying you btw man it's just an observation that it appears very few here testing for themselves. I've been using test kits for about 8 years now and I can almost tell from the colour of the marquis reaction if I think it has a chance of being any good, the deep purple ones tend to be the more energetic longer lasting stuff.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Sid said:


> What kind of excuse is that? Your already buying the drugs behind her back. It's not hard to get a test kit and stash it at a mates or in your wash bag for the gym.



its not an excuse ,she'd see it on our joint account bank statement. its not hiding the test kit thats the problem. yeah i could use a mates card or summat but i personally dont like to ask for favours like that, ill just buy one from the headshop. and you're right i have never tested my pills or md, but all these recent deaths or making me think i should


----------



## SmokingAces

Exactly. Fair play for not wanting the wife to find out, I understand. But there are many ways to get around this small issue you have and it would seem to me your personally safety is surely worth doing that.

I wasn't speaking about you with the testing man I meant in general. It seems like far less people here testing these days which is a shame. I know ecstasy data publish some results but it seems to me the majority just go with what it says on the dealers advertisement and don't question much for themselves. I would have thought more people would have caught onto the marquis theory by now, but the reason not many have caught on is obviously nobody's testing.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

i know mate, i always knew about test kits and that, but stupidly never entertained the idea. older n wiser now though. if the missus wasnt so anti drugs and believed everything in the media then i wouldnt have to be so sneaky haha


----------



## Shambles

englandgz74 said:


> I suppose maybe distributing the PMMA in very small doses amongst the 200mg MDMA in the "good" pills would be less deadly than a pill containing only PMMA.



I do believe that PM(M)A is actually even _more_ deadly when combined with MDMA even in relatively small amounts. It could be that some of the murderous scum who press shonky pills are thinking similarly to yourself which may go some way to explaining why there have been a number of pills tested to show very small amounts of PM(M)A present in otherwise good quality MDMA pills. I'd like to think that anybody with the wherewithal to be producing eckies would also know how dangerous it is to produce mixed pills but I suspect it mainly comes down to not giving enough of a shit about the safety of the punters to care just as long as their tabs will pass basic reagent tests


----------



## BigG

Shambles said:


> I do believe that PM(M)A is actually even _more_ deadly when combined with MDMA even in relatively small amounts. It could be that some of the murderous scum who press shonky pills are thinking similarly to yourself which may go some way to explaining why there have been a number of pills tested to show very small amounts of PM(M)A present in otherwise good quality MDMA pills. I'd like to think that anybody with the wherewithal to be producing eckies would also know how dangerous it is to produce mixed pills but I suspect it mainly comes down to not giving enough of a shit about the safety of the punters to care just as long as their tabs will pass basic reagent tests



Really? I thought the main dangers were from PMMA alone pills since there isnt the come-up within the same time frame as normal MDMA pills leading to people popping 2 and exposing themselves to the dangerous cardivascular effects of the PMMA. While PMMA is obviously dangerous I thought it was a result of the dose response curve and the fact that it doesnt produce the same psychoactive effects as MDMA resulting in people thinking it isnt working and unknowingly exceeding the fatal dose. I would have thought a small amount of PMMA in an MDMA pill while extremely unethical and dangerous wasn't AS dangerous as a PMMA only pill since there wouldn't be the need to redose and pass the lethal threshold since the MDMA present would provide the saught after psychoactive effects.....

Could be wrong though....


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

englandgz74 said:


> Really? I thought the main dangers were from PMMA alone pills since there isnt the come-up within the same time frame as normal MDMA pills leading to people popping 2 and exposing themselves to the dangerous cardivascular effects of the PMMA. While PMMA is obviously dangerous I thought it was a result of the dose response curve and the fact that it doesnt produce the same psychoactive effects as MDMA resulting in people thinking it isnt working and unknowingly exceeding the fatal dose. I would have thought a small amount of PMMA in an MDMA pill while extremely unethical and dangerous wasn't AS dangerous as a PMMA only pill since there wouldn't be the need to redose and pass the lethal threshold since the MDMA present would provide the saught after psychoactive effects.....
> 
> Could be wrong though....



No one really knows. 

From WHO

"There have been no human clinical trials of PMMA. As stated elsewhere, a study by Brunt et al. of “Ecstasy” users who had used PMMA and MDMA in combination described adverse effects such as hyperthermic seizure and palpitations (in particular) along with agitation, nausea and in some cases, hallucinations.37 Probability calculations indicated a very high likelihood of adverse effects when the two drugs were taken in combination, more than compared to MDMA alone and other MDMA drug combinations"

PMA is stronger and higher toxicity. 

Some speculation that PMA combined with MDMA can dramatically increase risk of seratonin syndrome. Something to do with it being acting as an MAOI. 

Also it's been speculated that small amounts of PMMA can inadvertently be produced as a by product / contaminant of MDMA synthesis. There was a big debate over test results on the mortal kombats a couple of years ago where some test centre found traces, very low but supposedly found. 

But yeh general issue is always time it takes to alert 1hr 30 to + 2 hrs. you feel nothing so you pop another pill. It amazes me the amount of people posting "nothing happened so I did another" it's golden rule numero uno. If it does nt show don't give it another go.


----------



## SmokingAces

Shambles said:


> I do believe that PM(M)A is actually even _more_ deadly when combined with MDMA even in relatively small amounts. It could be that some of the murderous scum who press shonky pills are thinking similarly to yourself which may go some way to explaining why there have been a number of pills tested to show very small amounts of PM(M)A present in otherwise good quality MDMA pills. I'd like to think that anybody with the wherewithal to be producing eckies would also know how dangerous it is to produce mixed pills but I suspect it mainly comes down to not giving enough of a shit about the safety of the punters to care just as long as their tabs will pass basic reagent tests



Yeah and you would be right Shambles. The batch of PMMA they do the test run will be way smaller than the MDMA one they run, and that's exactly what happens slot of them slip it in with MDMA it can often only be a few mgs in the pill. Thing is people take a few and 100mg of it would be fatal.

It's quite sickening they don't throw it out. Personally I actually prefer to buy MDMA or pills I know are made by UK crews, it's generally been better in my opinion. And also the UK names on the Dark Markets tend to hang around for a lot longer, Dutch sellers scam and change names a lot. Sometimes Dutch sellers even sending MDMA still soaking in solvents. But pressing the test batches of PMMA is highly unethical to say the least. Literally don't care about killing a few customers.


----------



## Sprodo

So anyone actually taken anything decent recently ?

I see someone said the Legos went purple then black, but my 'source' usually just has the usual Dutch stuff so not confident

Anyone tried Mini coopers ?


----------



## SmokingAces

Does anyone know are the Orange Tesla's still being sold good to go? Read in the feedback they turn the marquis a deep purple colour. Being tauted as 275mg on the naughty net. The earlier ones did have good feedback and it looks like alot still around?

And Treacle did you test the Purple Tesla's, tauted as 200mg? How are they. 

And the lego blocks? I've had MDMA from that supply line I'm sure was good before. Crystal is looking silly cheap quite a few sellers priced at £10-12 a gram even!

Havent really heard anything about the coopers other than its different mdma to the predecessors. I'm really tempted to get some of those Orange Tesla's :D


----------



## BigG

275mg? Jeez it seems to be like a pissing contest to see how much MDMA they can cram into a pill nowadays. That's like almost 3 times the amount as was in many 90s pills.


----------



## mister

englandgz74 said:


> 275mg? Jeez it seems to be like a pissing contest to see how much MDMA they can cram into a pill nowadays. That's like almost 3 times the amount as was in many 90s pills.



3 x the amount but a 10th of the enjoyment of 90's pills


----------



## consumer

englandgz74 said:


> 275mg? Jeez it seems to be like a pissing contest to see how much MDMA they can cram into a pill nowadays. That's like almost 3 times the amount as was in many 90s pills.


Thats because there was no need to put so much in the pills back then. The mdma was better. Why else would the pills these days have so much in them.


----------



## SmokingAces

englandgz74 said:


> 275mg? Jeez it seems to be like a pissing contest to see how much MDMA they can cram into a pill nowadays. That's like almost 3 times the amount as was in many 90s pills.



The orange tesla have had rave reviews and turn the marquis purple guys.

No offence G, but you said you've taken pills once in your entire life, and your still here complaining about pills not being as good as the 90's. When you said you didn't enjoy them then. And these pills are made with the old precursor it seems. So I don't really see what your saying is very valid. 

You'll probably find they aren't 275mg, but if they test purple the MDMA should at least be decent quality as it's made from PMK oil or safrole.

Instead of the constant round and round pills aren't as good lets hear from some people who are actually still park taking their opinions on what is actually going round that does have the magic? I think we've kind of reached the limit on how far the whole "pills aren't as good as pre drought" convo can go and we have outline what we are looking for in terms of signs of better stuff.

The Orange tesla have had rave reviews throughout this thread similar to Dutch Lions, turn the marquis purple - same as pre drought pills. Yet it's got to the stage we have a group of people writing off every pill before any of them's ever researched it or taken one. It's not really a productive to the ongoing debate.


----------



## BigG

Sid said:


> .No offence G, but you said you've taken pills once in your entire life, and your still here complaining about pills not being as good as the 90's. When you said you didn't enjoy them then. And these pills are made with the old precursor it seems. So I don't really see what your saying is very valid



How on earth do you come to that conclusion?You don't have to be stuffing pills down you neck on a daily basis to be aware that 275mg is a collosal amount of MDMA whether the figure is accurate or not. Also that this figure is several times higher than pills of 20 years ago. Far from not being valid they are perfectly valid statements.

Assuming that the only person qualified to make a blatantly obvious statement about a drug is a person who has taken a shit load of it is somewhat nieve.

Would you assume that your DSP doctor isnt qualified to talk about heroin based on the fact that he's never had it before?

I've been studying medicine, pharmacology and emergency medicine almost non stop for the best part of 20 years so feel more than qualified to make a statment on drugs I've never taken (or only taken once). Its like saying the only person who can make a statement about cocaine is someone who has been snorting it for 30 years despite the fact that he may not know his septum from his arsehole.

Even if I wasn't qualified to mention it the statements validity is still perfectly sound. No-one is disputing the difference in precursors used today or how this impacts the amount of MDMA in pills, but ever increasing doses to compensate for a poorer synthesis IS akin to a pissing contest from a marketing standpoint and 275mg IS several times the amount as was in them years ago.....

No-one is "writing them off" I'm not sure why this statement upsets you so much....


----------



## Sprodo

englandgz74 said:


> How on earth do you come to that conclusion?You don't have to be stuffing pills down you neck on a daily basis to be aware that 275mg is a collosal amount of MDMA whether the figure is accurate or not. Also that this figure is several times higher than pills of 20 years ago. Far from not being valid they are perfectly valid statements.
> 
> Assuming that the only person qualified to make a blatantly obvious statement about a drug is a person who has taken a shit load of it is somewhat nieve.
> 
> Would you assume that your DSP doctor isnt qualified to talk about heroin based on the fact that he's never had it before?
> 
> I've been studying medicine, pharmacology and emergency medicine almost non stop for the best part of 20 years so feel more than qualified to make a statment on drugs I've never taken (or only taken once). Its like saying the only person who can make a statement about cocaine is someone who has been snorting it for 30 years despite the fact that he may not know his septum from his arsehole.
> 
> Even if I wasn't qualified to mention it the statements validity is still perfectly sound. No-one is disputing the difference in precursors used today or how this impacts the amount of MDMA in pills, but ever increasing doses to compensate for a poorer synthesis IS akin to a pissing contest from a marketing standpoint and 275mg IS several times the amount as was in them years ago.....
> 
> No-one is "writing them off" I'm not sure why this statement upsets you so much....



Maybe I'm missing your point, but no one is taking pills that strong whole. Typically splitting into halfs or qtr/thirds. Thus same result as taking 80mg dids 25 years ago.

Didn't stop people taking 4-5 over the space of as many hours which IS actually bad for neurotoxicity


----------



## SmokingAces

englandgz74 said:


> How on earth do you come to that conclusion?You don't have to be stuffing pills down you neck on a daily basis to be aware that 275mg is a collosal amount of MDMA whether the figure is accurate or not. Also that this figure is several times higher than pills of 20 years ago. Far from not being valid they are perfectly valid statements.
> 
> Assuming that the only person qualified to make a blatantly obvious statement about a drug is a person who has taken a shit load of it is somewhat nieve.
> 
> Would you assume that your DSP doctor isnt qualified to talk about heroin based on the fact that he's never had it before?
> 
> I've been studying medicine, pharmacology and emergency medicine almost non stop for the best part of 20 years so feel more than qualified to make a statment on drugs I've never taken (or only taken once). Its like saying the only person who can make a statement about cocaine is someone who has been snorting it for 30 years despite the fact that he may not know his septum from his arsehole.
> 
> Even if I wasn't qualified to mention it the statements validity is still perfectly sound. No-one is disputing the difference in precursors used today or how this impacts the amount of MDMA in pills, but ever increasing doses to compensate for a poorer synthesis IS akin to a pissing contest from a marketing standpoint and 275mg IS several times the amount as was in them years ago.....
> 
> No-one is "writing them off" I'm not sure why this statement upsets you so much....



Yes but why when you havent taken pills but once. Dont like the buzz. Would you continually feel the need to have an opinion here in this thread which everytime I read it is quick to jump to support the inner clique of "MDMA is all shite now"

The people who actually do know alot about MDMA in this thread. Biscuit, Brenner, Boa, Treacle, SHM, Grassman and others from IRL experience and online research know that is not case. I wasn't having a go, but you were quick to say "they must be shite because they have 275mg in them", which is not the case when several Bluelighters who do use pills frequently have already said otherwise.

Please try not to get upset. I'm merely trying to make you question things for yourself rather than just spouting this theory that all dutch pills are shite. It doesnt matter where pills are made. What matters is who made them and with which precursor. A few people are saying the Tesla's and Orange Lions were better than the manc pills even. I was only even posting to find out what those in the know thought was the best bet for actually being magical. Not renter the same old debate. 

Peace G, hope you see where I'm coming from bud. The dose doesnt seem to matter, Dutch Lions were old synth MDMA and contained above 200mg too. Thats just the way the Dutch press them now, doesnt mean the MDMA inside isnt good stuff just because they put such a high dose inside. Most of these pills come with breaklines specifically for that reason.


----------



## BigG

me said:


> 275mg? Jeez it seems to be like a pissing contest to see how much MDMA they can cram into a pill nowadays. That's like almost 3 times the amount as was in many 90s pills.



Where in the above post does it say........



Sid said:


> you were quick to say "they must be shite because they have 275mg in them"



_________________________________________

And........



Sid said:


> Would you continually feel the need to have an opinion here in this thread which everytime I read it is quick to jump to support the inner clique of "MDMA is all shite now"



When have i ever said "MDMA is all shite now"??

I'm not looking to get into an argument with you     [MENTION=337254]Sid[/MENTION] you know I'm friends with you but please stop putting in quotation marks things I've never said.


----------



## max435

Really curious about the new Orange teslas with CP on the back as well as the new red supremes 2.0. They just came out recently. If anyone has any experience please report!


----------



## BigG

Don't think your allowed to name manufacturers mate. Would probably be seen as sourcing...(don't get [MENTION=86439]Shambles[/MENTION] started on saucing....he doesn't even know the difference between Brown and HP)


----------



## max435

Thx for the heads up. Just edited the post.


----------



## BigG

No worries bro...


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

englandgz74 said:


> Don't think your allowed to name manufacturers mate. Would probably be seen as sourcing...(don't get [MENTION=86439]Shambles[/MENTION] started on saucing....he doesn't even know the difference between Brown and HP)



I'm a Tommy man me self. 

Sourcing would be asking someone for a contact to purchase.

Pressed pills are different to a bag of powder. Historically a pressed pill has been a way of identifying the good the bad and the ugly. Used by both user and presser to differentiate. You can't search for checkpoint and score. 

Times have changed accessibility to the market and the need to stay ahead of those that look to emulate your product a must. 

Anecdotal [MENTION=139374]Sprout[/MENTION], because he taught me that one too.  doves in the 90s were supposedly made by Mr ecstacy from Holland who used it as a way to gain market share. Mitsubishi ditto. All eventually a ruined press from copies.

Now it's just the same except with the Internet and the fact dye can be copied very quickly the presser has to keep on moving to stay ahead. CP worked for a while on snapchats. Checkpoint simply carries it on to differentiate new Tesla from possible copy. Plus the colour. In a funny sort of way it is HR.

You won't get supply by saying the presser so it ain't sourcing IMHO. Pressers have become almost celebrity in certain circles and they use it to market a "clean" product. The yanks especially love a bit of marketing. Which effectively is good HR, except in a month or so someone will be pressing the same with anything they can get their hands on. Then he will change and alert his network to the new one. He or maybe she has become a dab hand at marketing. Shame the MD has been so shit but who knows orange sound promising.


----------



## Shambles

I would agree that using the name of a particular pressing group doesn't count as sourcing. To go back to the HP source analogy, using the brandname is not saucing but discussing which shops sell HP sauce would be. Same deal with pills and powders. Discussion of the substance is fine, discussion of any particular place that sells the substance is verboten.


----------



## BigG

Cough......(ASDA)........cough......

Seriously though I thought it would be along the lines of naming the country in the meph thread.....it's not discussing the source directly but the source can be implied from that. ..

I thought it might be the same with discussing the presser in that the source can be deduced from that. ......or maybe not.  ..


----------



## SmokingAces

Shambles said:


> I would agree that using the name of a particular pressing group doesn't count as sourcing. To go back to the HP source analogy, using the brandname is not saucing but discussing which shops sell HP sauce would be. Same deal with pills and powders. Discussion of the substance is fine, discussion of any particular place that sells the substance is verboten.



I think that's very reasonable perspective shambles.

Basically as far as I can see there are still good MDMA pills and crystal around, it's just very dependant on source. The Dutch labs do seem to be mass produced Glycidate crap on the whole with the odd batch of dynamite here and there you just have to keep an ear to the ground and use the test kits. All of the magical matches have had that deep purple colour.


----------



## Shambles

englandgz74 said:


> I thought it might be the same with discussing the presser in that the source can be deduced from that. ......or maybe not.  ..



I am in no way an expert on naughtyweb stuff but it was clear from reading the Meph Thread discussions that those who do use such places knew exactly which vendor was being discussed. I am reasonably familiar with how the pills/MDMA bizniz works from knowing chemists and pressers in the past and know from that that simply naming a particular producer doesn't mean it's possible to work out how/where to get hold of their products. I could be wrong on this under the naughtyweb supply system but it's not obvious enough for me to guess from posts here so unless somebody tells me otherwise, or reports posts for sourcing, I'm going on my own prior Ludditic experience.

It's actually a bit of a concern that nobody on the EADD staff seems to be especially _au fait_ with naughtyweb dealings - means we kinda have to rely on asking staff from outside of EADD (who may or may not interpret the BLUA the same way we would here in EADD) until or unless we get some personal experience of such sites on staff. Till then we shall have to trust folk to play nice and most regulars don't tend to take the piss when it comes to sourcery cos we have top notch members here 

*crosses fingers and hopes top notch regulars are playing nice*



Sid said:


> I think that's very reasonable perspective shambles.



Good to hear! Spoken like a true top notch regular


----------



## BigG

Stop it [MENTION=86439]Shambles[/MENTION] ....you'll be saying that moderating actually involves THINKING next


----------



## SmokingAces

It's good to see a bit more positive vibes around here. Hopefully shambles has accepted my half hearted apology for certain things. He knows what I mean and there are few members here who've done as much for the community as you in fairness shambles.

I'm still left wondering what pills to get orange teslas, purple, teslas, or do I just go for the UK safrole Mandy. Decisions. Trying to build a nice stash up for a seriously wicked weekend to boomtown or some shit ;P


----------



## Shambles

englandgz74 said:


> Stop it [MENTION=86439]Shambles[/MENTION] ....you'll be saying that moderating actually involves THINKING next



Thinking?!? Steady on, old bean! 8(



Sid said:


> It's good to see a bit more positive vibes around here. Hopefully shambles has accepted my half hearted apology for certain things. He knows what I mean and there are few members here who've done as much for the community as you in fairness shambles.



My head is quite big enough but thankyou all the same 

As for other matters, water under the bridge. Onwards and upwards and lets stick with the positivity thing - rather a good look for EADD I'd say 

And now I'll go back to skulking in the shadows slowly trying to get a grip on naughtyweb usage and leave y'all to it.


----------



## Sprodo

I'm going to get some Oreos for next weekend. The presser seems to be producing good consistent stuff, quite a few reports of purple to black test so we will see...


----------



## SmokingAces

Purple to black seems to be a good thing. I think it it is a bit of a gross EADD miconsception that most pils now are mongy whereas in actual fact there are certainly still some gems of batches made from PMK oil among them.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Shambles said:


> Thinking?!? Steady on, old bean! 8(
> 
> 
> 
> My head is quite big enough but thankyou all the same
> 
> As for other matters, water under the bridge. Onwards and upwards and lets stick with the positivity thing - rather a good look for EADD I'd say
> 
> And now I'll go back to skulking in the shadows slowly trying to get a grip on naughtyweb usage and leave y'all to it.



 [MENTION=86439]Shambles[/MENTION] If you do want an overview of the DN and how it will impact and the general change in sourcing there is a good chapter in Narconomics. I think you would enjoy the whole book and it will bring you bang up to date with the brave new world we now live in.


----------



## consumer

I must admit i was under the impression that the dutch pills had so much mdma in them these days because the mdma had a different racemic mix and required the extra dosage. Maybe i misinterpreted some of the posts but that was the impression i got from biscuits posts. I have zero experience with the new dutch pills...just the pills of old and the mdma sourced from a certain small scene and area. So i really have no horse in this race. Its an interesting thread though.


----------



## PocketLady

I notice that VWs are available again from one vendor. I ordered some MDMA from them a few months ago, and after taking 250mg in two doses I was hardly feeling anything at all. I received a free VW pill with my order, so being disappointed with our roll so far, me and my OH decided to split it, and within about 30 mins we were coming up really hard, lots of euphoria etc. Tried to get some more after that but they'd sold out, so went for Rainbow drops instead. But apparently they are back now. I have no idea if they are the same batch, but I would guess that they might be, as they are only selling them in small quantities. Look like they might be a UK/Manc press too.


----------



## royalp

Anyone tried the pink route 66 pills?


----------



## Treacle

I've got an orange Burger King, a green peace/love/rock 'n' roll, a neon green Minion and a grey SIM card to try. Are any of them any good?


----------



## Small_town_casual

I can vouch for CP presses, I had the first run of supremes they pressed and they were one of the better soda I've had, gutted as well, police took 3 of them when they opened my door with that big red key  feel like asking if I can swap them for 3 mongy ones haha.

It was CP that pressed the OG orange teslas then I think when other teslas came out he decided to put CP on the back of his presses like the snapchats, supremes, Starbucks and now Oreos. Don't know what I think to the new supreme stamp, doesn't look as impressive but that doesn't matter, it's the results that do.

And before anyone says I'm not naming vendors (I know all about grasses  ) I don't use that dark net anyway, I'm assuming he puts CP on his stamps himself so you know it's his, like a signature. Again not boasting about his but every stamp of his I've had and mates have always been better than others, even if they might be a little bit crumbly.


----------



## SmokingAces

Small_town_casual what is your opinion on the orange teslas being sold now at 275mg? They supposedly tested purple. You reckon they will contain the magic?

Does anyone here take meph? I find the old meph 300mg dose was way more euphoric than MDMA, its just if you snort it feels very addictive. I also seem to find MDMA makes me feel worse than meph after. But it's a no contest MDMA is better for a club if its good MDMA, more long lasting energy to dance and a feeling of everyone being "at one"


----------



## Sprodo

Treacle said:


> I've got an orange Burger King, a green peace/love/rock 'n' roll, a neon green Minion and a grey SIM card to try. Are any of them any good?



My mate rated the orange peace love rock rolls I think. Yellow minions flooded the south and were 'fun' apparently. Wouldn't expect much from other 2

Have heard the Oreos are crumbly but hopefully Ok. Well priced too if decent


----------



## Small_town_casual

SmokingAces said:


> Small_town_casual what is your opinion on the orange teslas being sold now at 275mg? They supposedly tested purple. You reckon they will contain the magic?
> 
> Does anyone here take meph? I find the old meph 300mg dose was way more euphoric than MDMA, its just if you snort it feels very addictive. I also seem to find MDMA makes me feel worse than meph after. But it's a no contest MDMA is better for a club if its good MDMA, more long lasting energy to dance and a feeling of everyone being "at one"



Can't give an opinion as I never had one of the OG ones but have one in my collection, heard nothing but rave reviews about them though, I haven't bothered getting any Gary's since my door went off so can't really say.

But again not bigging him up but for me the CP presses are the better more easily accessible presses, ie not as good as the old uk presses but what is floating about at the minute and easy to get CP ones always seem to be spot on, the first lot of supremes like I said I rated, think I might still have a few left, hope I do 

As for my opinion I can't give one, not seen any reports etc so wouldn't like to say, 275mg sounds a bit much and bullshit in my opinion. As for talking about meph 8( you horrible bugger, dirty horrible nasty stuff that, feel scatty as fuck and smell of cat piss the next day, only tramps still do that round here.


----------



## SmokingAces

See, I want to like you. You do have some knowledge in there. Albeit rather deep down.

However you come out with things like this. Or calling people pathetic names for understanding the actual chemistry behind MDMA beyond the level at which you yourself are capable of, saying you've had more wet pussies on the end of your tongue than they've had pills. Now meph is for tramps. Why do you feel the need for the snidey digs and remarks? It only serves to make what you yourself are saying seem less credible because you can't show any respect for others and what they're saying. in turn what you'll find is people will pay less attention or respect to you because you couldn't show them the common curtesy.


----------



## chojek

Red Bulls are some of the best pills I've ever had. Top notch stuff. 

Darth Vaders on the other hand were pretty mongy.


----------



## chojek

I seriously can't get over these pink Red Bulls. They made me feel like a 5yo. I thought I was going to have a composed night but my top was off and lost within the hour, along with my dignity. Zero self control, I hugged everyone. I had a great night, just how I like it!! 

My ex used to give me so much shit for being friendly with strangers. That's the whole point of the rave for me.


----------



## chojek

Small_town_casual said:


> I can vouch for CP presses, I had the first run of supremes they pressed and they were one of the better soda I've had, gutted as well, police took 3 of them when they opened my door with that big red key  feel like asking if I can swap them for 3 mongy ones haha.
> 
> It was CP that pressed the OG orange teslas then I think when other teslas came out he decided to put CP on the back of his presses like the snapchats, supremes, Starbucks and now Oreos. Don't know what I think to the new supreme stamp, doesn't look as impressive but that doesn't matter, it's the results that do.
> 
> And before anyone says I'm not naming vendors (I know all about grasses  ) I don't use that dark net anyway, I'm assuming he puts CP on his stamps himself so you know it's his, like a signature. Again not boasting about his but every stamp of his I've had and mates have always been better than others, even if they might be a little bit crumbly.


 I have 2 Orange Teslas left. They're as good as the Dutch Lions. I'm taping them to my balls for a rave in July. Police better not get me or I'll cry. I have one Blue Tesla which is a different crew but just as good. Red Bulls, Dutch Lions and Teslas have been the standout Dutch ones for me. Trip Advisors, Orange Owls and Res UPS were pretty good too and the rest were your typical mongy mass produced crap with no magic. The difference in quality is quite profound and immediately noticeable.


----------



## Grassman

Blue instagrams were pretty decent too


----------



## SmokingAces

chojek said:


> I have 2 Orange Teslas left. They're as good as the Dutch Lions. I'm taping them to my balls for a rave in July. Police better not get me or I'll cry. I have one Blue Tesla which is a different crew but just as good. Red Bulls, Dutch Lions and Teslas have been the standout Dutch ones for me. Trip Advisors, Orange Owls and Res UPS were pretty good too and the rest were your typical mongy mass produced crap with no magic. The difference in quality is quite profound and immediately noticeable.




Like I was saying about the orange tesla and the dutch lion, both test purple.

So do blue instagrams.


----------



## Sprodo

These light pink Oreos test purple too so fingers crossed.

What orange teslas are you all talking about as seem to be a few about ? Model X on the back ?


----------



## max435

The new ones have CP on the back with a little glitter in them.


----------



## jtrance9

There is a report on the on PR and they say this batch is weak... Not sure about that as ive never seen anything weak from CheckPoint




max435 said:


> The new ones have CP on the back with a little glitter in them.


----------



## Sprodo

max435 said:


> The new ones have CP on the back with a little glitter in them.



Orange Tesla, glitter in and CP on the back ?


----------



## max435

You got it


----------



## Small_town_casual

SmokingAces said:


> See, I want to like you. You do have some knowledge in there. Albeit rather deep down.
> 
> However you come out with things like this. Or calling people pathetic names for understanding the actual chemistry behind MDMA beyond the level at which you yourself are capable of, saying you've had more wet pussies on the end of your tongue than they've had pills. Now meph is for tramps. Why do you feel the need for the snidey digs and remarks? It only serves to make what you yourself are saying seem less credible because you can't show any respect for others and what they're saying. in turn what you'll find is people will pay less attention or respect to you because you couldn't show them the common curtesy.



I understand some have a lot more chemistry knowledge than I could ever understand but I'm not being spoken to like some idiot when I'm talking about real life knowledge, business knowledge, yeah I don't know all the science but I know the industry, sometimes you've got to look at the bigger picture and see it from another angle, do you know where I'm coming from? It's not as simple as, oh they should make it with safrole oil because with safrole oil harder to obtain and probably expensive they have to look at alternatives and they have a demand to supply and they probably can't get their hands on enough safrole oil to keep up with demand plus it's hot as guck to move by the sounds. Like I've said before they're in business and after putting food on the table and a roof over their heads etc and only being able to make say 100,000 safrole mdma pills won't bring in as much as being able to make 10,000,000 glycidate pills which will all sell. Think of it like dragons den, you go in and pitch safrole pills with the raw ingredients costing more and not being able to make as many but everyone is happy, or make them the glycidate which is cheaper, easier to obtain, can make 100x, 1000x more and yeah not everyone will be happy with them but they'll all sell, which do you think will bring in the most money? Then let's look at the risk factor, these guys are running major operations, they can use safrole which is watched like a hawk and more likely to get traced to them and then busted, major producer shutdown, no more money coming in and some hefty prison sentences... Or use glycidate which is legal and not really monitored (for now) so less chance of being traced and busted and carry on making money. I agree the more wet pussies on my tongue than he has had dids was immature and rude but I'm going through a lot of shit at the minute (not making excuse and is no excuse) head's up my ass and just wasn't up for being spoken to as if I was inferior and knew nothing because I don't have the same science knowledge by someone younger than me. like I said I might not have the science knowledge but I have as someone said "frontline knowledge" that they probably don't have, just annoys me how stubborn some are on here and can't see the situation from other angles, look at it from the pressers side imagine you were them, ask yourself what you'd do going off all that I've mentioned above.

As for the meph I used to do it, was bad on it... But now flake around and better quality pills as opposed to the pips ones it's faded away round here, cut to fuck even though it's only £10 a g, then it's only the poorer towns that it's still going rife in and the scruffy estates. Not saying I'm a snob like I've roughed it, a lot of my mates are from shit hole estates, I've been crack dens etc I ain't stuck up by any means, just it's the people that can't afford the flake tend to get that, meph got bullied out of where I live too, it took over the younger lot fucked a few people up, then it became frowned upon and never really seen it around. Well I say that but I got offered a line at a festival, kindly declined, couldn't pay me to have it now, just remembering what a mess I was years ago on it, the scatty feeling and the smell the next day!! Urghhhh


----------



## SmokingAces

Small_town_casual said:


> I understand some have a lot more chemistry knowledge than I could ever understand but I'm not being spoken to like some idiot when I'm talking about real life knowledge, business knowledge, yeah I don't know all the science but I know the industry, sometimes you've got to look at the bigger picture and see it from another angle, do you know where I'm coming from? It's not as simple as, oh they should make it with safrole oil because with safrole oil harder to obtain and probably expensive they have to look at alternatives and they have a demand to supply and they probably can't get their hands on enough safrole oil to keep up with demand plus it's hot as guck to move by the sounds. Like I've said before they're in business and after putting food on the table and a roof over their heads etc and only being able to make say 100,000 safrole mdma pills won't bring in as much as being able to make 10,000,000 glycidate pills which will all sell. Think of it like dragons den, you go in and pitch safrole pills with the raw ingredients costing more and not being able to make as many but everyone is happy, or make them the glycidate which is cheaper, easier to obtain, can make 100x, 1000x more and yeah not everyone will be happy with them but they'll all sell, which do you think will bring in the most money? Then let's look at the risk factor, these guys are running major operations, they can use safrole which is watched like a hawk and more likely to get traced to them and then busted, major producer shutdown, no more money coming in and some hefty prison sentences... Or use glycidate which is legal and not really monitored (for now) so less chance of being traced and busted and carry on making money. I agree the more wet pussies on my tongue than he has had dids was immature and rude but I'm going through a lot of shit at the minute (not making excuse and is no excuse) head's up my ass and just wasn't up for being spoken to as if I was inferior and knew nothing because I don't have the same science knowledge by someone younger than me. like I said I might not have the science knowledge but I have as someone said "frontline knowledge" that they probably don't have, just annoys me how stubborn some are on here and can't see the situation from other angles, look at it from the pressers side imagine you were them, ask yourself what you'd do going off all that I've mentioned above.
> 
> As for the meph I used to do it, was bad on it... But now flake around and better quality pills as opposed to the pips ones it's faded away round here, cut to fuck even though it's only £10 a g, then it's only the poorer towns that it's still going rife in and the scruffy estates. Not saying I'm a snob like I've roughed it, a lot of my mates are from shit hole estates, I've been crack dens etc I ain't stuck up by any means, just it's the people that can't afford the flake tend to get that, meph got bullied out of where I live too, it took over the younger lot fucked a few people up, then it became frowned upon and never really seen it around. Well I say that but I got offered a line at a festival, kindly declined, couldn't pay me to have it now, just remembering what a mess I was years ago on it, the scatty feeling and the smell the next day!! Urghhhh



Dude your making it sound as if your the only person in this thread who understands that it's all about what they have available to them as precursors and making money. several other people have said the same thing, it doesn't take a genius to work out. You could read that in Vice.

Where were you spoken to like an idiot though? You weren't. You just took total unbridge at the science showing pills aren't as magic as they used to be due to precursor used and mix of isomers produced.

You keep saying "by someone younger than me". So this is directed at Sprout. Who is all of 3 years younger than you. Hardly that big a difference is it?
Sprout at times i do feel uses unecessary language many people don't understand just for the sake of it. He also glorifies things/is a bit of a fantasist to (the whole "want you really want is real EVE/MDEA" talk too). Making it hard for some people to understand and possibly relate to too. However his chemistry knowledge has been pretty valuable here. And your personal attacks about "I'm not listening to 21 y/o's" just make it look as if your angry at him for putting you right.

Sorry I'm not meaning to have a go btw that's just the way all this comes off.

As for meph, any meph done in rougher areas of most places won't even be mephedrone/4-MMC. It will be some weird analogue/other cathinone. You talk about cocaine being a clean drug, once you've had a habit with that...I racked up over 8k last year. You realise bang for buck what a shitty drug cocaine is. I'm not saying meph is good for you either, but at least if it's the real stuff your actually getting a buzz for your money.

In the same way good pills, your actually getting enjoyment for your money, if you get me.


----------



## chojek

SmokingAces said:


> Like I was saying about the orange tesla and the dutch lion, both test purple.
> 
> So do blue instagrams.


 I read all the reports carefully now looking out for the purple to black reaction. Straight black I stay away from.


----------



## SmokingAces

chojek said:


> I read all the reports carefully now looking out for the purple to black reaction. Straight black I stay away from.



I'm glad to see my theory is taking off and there are people who do see some validity in what I've said

Orange tesla - purple marquis
UFO - purple
Dutch Lions - purple
Rainbow Drops - purple
Silver bars (original press i should say)  - purple
Blue Instagram - purple
Dom perignons - purple

That's probably all of the best pills in the last 2 years aswell. There's not one that goes jet black instantly that people have rated as good


----------



## Brenner

SmokingAces said:


> I'm glad to see my theory is taking off and there are people who do see some validity in what I've said
> 
> Orange tesla - purple marquis
> UFO - purple
> Dutch Lions - purple
> Rainbow Drops - purple
> Silver bars (original press i should say)  - purple
> Blue Instagram - purple
> Dom perignons - purple
> 
> That's probably all of the best pills in the last 2 years aswell. There's not one that goes jet black instantly that people have rated as good



Problem is by the time the confirmed reports come out of purple marquis they are usually hard to get hold of. What's the latest one to test purple?


----------



## dan88

So what pills are the Manchester presser putting out now? Probably gonna try and source some off the big onion. I remember there Mario and Luigis and Team GB's were absolutely banging


----------



## SmokingAces

Brenner said:


> Problem is by the time the confirmed reports come out of purple marquis they are usually hard to get hold of. What's the latest one to test purple?



I don't know mate but I've seen orange tesla as still for sale advertised as 275mg which in the feedback said "purple to black"

I've no idea about Manc pills now but I'm sure treacle said the coopers went straight to black


----------



## Brenner

SmokingAces said:


> I don't know mate but I've seen orange tesla as still for sale advertised as 275mg which in the feedback said "purple to black"
> 
> I've no idea about Manc pills now but I'm sure treacle said the coopers went straight to black



Yeah I tested the mini coopers and they went black. The Orange teslas are probably the same, purple to black rather than staying purple. The clue is also in the dosage, decent MDMA (or the oldskool stuff im after) wouldn't need anywhere near 275MG. It would be more like 100mg to blow ya socks off.


----------



## SmokingAces

Personally if it wanst for the dodgy rating of the orange tesla vendor i would well take a punt on them. dose means fuck all ive had some bangers that were dutch. some that were uk. it matters not.

i've got a gram of clear PMK oil made mdma 100% crystals ordered. hopefully that wil hit the spot. god bless t'internet


----------



## ClemFandango

SmokingAces said:


> You keep saying "by someone younger than me". So this is directed at Sprout. Who is all of 3 years younger than you. Hardly that big a difference is it?
> Sprout at times i do feel uses unecessary language many people don't understand just for the sake of it. He also glorifies things/is a bit of a fantasist to (the whole "want you really want is real EVE/MDEA" talk too). Making it hard for some people to understand and possibly relate to too. However his chemistry knowledge has been pretty valuable here. And your personal attacks about "I'm not listening to 21 y/o's" just make it look as if your angry at him for putting you right.
> get me.



 Just joining in with this minor cyber-bullying of Sprout: I must say I am not fond of his 3-FPM fuelled alliterations. 

 As for him occasionally using chemistry jibber-jabber that would go over the head of even the most advanced extraterrestrial races: if you got it, flaunt it...

 Like, if you had a 10-incher on the flop,  you might occasionally wear skinny jeans... Capiche?


----------



## Small_town_casual

SmokingAces said:


> Dude your making it sound as if your the only person in this thread who understands that it's all about what they have available to them as precursors and making money. several other people have said the same thing, it doesn't take a genius to work out. You could read that in Vice.
> 
> Where were you spoken to like an idiot though? You weren't. You just took total unbridge at the science showing pills aren't as magic as they used to be due to precursor used and mix of isomers produced.
> 
> You keep saying "by someone younger than me". So this is directed at Sprout. Who is all of 3 years younger than you. Hardly that big a difference is it?
> Sprout at times i do feel uses unecessary language many people don't understand just for the sake of it. He also glorifies things/is a bit of a fantasist to (the whole "want you really want is real EVE/MDEA" talk too). Making it hard for some people to understand and possibly relate to too. However his chemistry knowledge has been pretty valuable here. And your personal attacks about "I'm not listening to 21 y/o's" just make it look as if your angry at him for putting you right.
> 
> Sorry I'm not meaning to have a go btw that's just the way all this comes off.
> 
> As for meph, any meph done in rougher areas of most places won't even be mephedrone/4-MMC. It will be some weird analogue/other cathinone. You talk about cocaine being a clean drug, once you've had a habit with that...I racked up over 8k last year. You realise bang for buck what a shitty drug cocaine is. I'm not saying meph is good for you either, but at least if it's the real stuff your actually getting a buzz for your money.
> 
> In the same way good pills, your actually getting enjoyment for your money, if you get me.



I know flake isn't clean, I've done the acetone wash on what I get and didn't loose much and 8k is easy done, I know people with £120+ a DAY habits, it's a demon I know but bubble/meph is something else, it's just the scattyness and smell and the URGHH feeling that's nasty, won't lie when it first came out it was bang on. As for bang for your buck, it depends on how good a flake link you have, I've had the shit and I've had the stuff that you do 0.5 in a night, have to put sunglasses on to look at it.

And if others realise about the maki g money and readily available precursors then why are they bitching hat the pressers are using glycidate, I'm sure they'd love to use safrole oil but it's probably too risky and not economically viable.


----------



## chojek

SmokingAces said:


> I'm glad to see my theory is taking off and there are people who do see some validity in what I've said
> 
> Orange tesla - purple marquis
> UFO - purple
> Dutch Lions - purple
> Rainbow Drops - purple
> Silver bars (original press i should say)  - purple
> Blue Instagram - purple
> Dom perignons - purple
> 
> That's probably all of the best pills in the last 2 years aswell. There's not one that goes jet black instantly that people have rated as good


Orange Dom Perignons were demonic, I had the best night on them. Dynamite they were!!! If I knew I would've stocked up on them.  I saw The Thrillseekers do a 5 hour set that night covering 15 years of trance. Pure heaven for me.


----------



## Limey

I haven't taken any drugs since November, sober and bored lol. 
However, the best pills I had in 2015 were in the following order - 1) grey Dolphins (USA press MDA/MDMA mix) 2) orange teslas 3) green grenades 4) rainbow drops 5) green strawberries
Unfortunately missed out on UFO's/ Dutch lions and Dom perignons. 
Wish I'd stocked up on the Dolphins, everyone got quite nostalgic on those. 
The orange teslas were very good, but something was missing, they weren't as good as old pills. My pupils didn't totally dilate, however they felt very relaxingly euphoric (not mongy but not energetic either) I almost felt sedated on them and slept like a baby. The comedown is much smoother and almost non existent on new pills, the old pills seemed much more potent but had a pretty rough comedown.


----------



## BigG

Small_town_casual said:


> I know flake isn't clean, I've done the acetone wash on what I get and didn't loose much and 8k is easy done, I know people with £120+ a DAY habits, it's a demon I know but bubble/meph is something else, it's just the scattyness and smell and the URGHH feeling that's nasty, won't lie when it first came out it was bang on. As for bang for your buck, it depends on how good a flake link you have, I've had the shit and I've had the stuff that you do 0.5 in a night, have to put sunglasses on to look at it.
> 
> And if others realise about the maki g money and readily available precursors then why are they bitching hat the pressers are using glycidate, I'm sure they'd love to use safrole oil but it's probably too risky and not economically viable.



Your constant "what you lot need to understand" and "I'm not listening to a 21 year old" gets on people's tits....surely you can see that...

As for not understanding business I got my business degree when you were 3 years old and have forgotten more about busines than you know...

Do you think people dont realise that saffrole is monitored and hard to get while glycadate isnt?

That doesnt hinder folk who have taken pills discussing them...


----------



## Small_town_casual

BigG said:


> Your constant "what you lot need to understand" and "I'm not listening to a 21 year old" gets on people's tits....surely you can see that...
> 
> As for not understanding business I got my business degree when you were 3 years old and have forgotten more about busines than you know...
> 
> Do you think people dont realise that saffrole is monitored and hard to get while glycadate isnt?
> 
> That doesnt hinder folk who have taken pills discussing them...



Degrees don't mean shit, I have qualifications in it and I've put it to use, have you put it to use? I'm just saying they are probably using glycidate because it's easier obtained and enough available to produce the amount they need to supply the demand.

I'm just trying to tell people there is a bigger picture than they're no using safrole oil because they aren't assed about your experience. I don't care if I get on people's tits cha, this is a forum for discussion and opinions, there will be conflict and agreement.


----------



## BigG

Have I put it to use? Well yeah...I was an economist then a paramedic for best part of 15 years ......so yeah ....basically..


----------



## SmokingAces

Your on at other people to stop arguing englandgz when they actually have a point yet you seem to frequently bite at the slightest of things. Just ignore it if its irrelevant mate.


----------



## BigG

Dont mean to be rude mate but you don't exactly shirk from biting and arguing yourself..


----------



## BigG

Also please don't use my old name....I changed it for a reason....

Thanks.


----------



## Small_town_casual

BigG said:


> Have I put it to use? Well yeah...I was an economist then a paramedic for best part of 15 years ......so yeah ....basically..



Business degree and you put it to use being a paramedic? How does that work? Anyway look I'm not here to argue, it's a forum to discuss and put across opinions, you say you've forgotten more than I know... How can you make that statement when you don't know me from Adam? 

Anyway I don't really care what a big G like you has to say... No offence mate but pretty cringey name that cha


----------



## BigG

Cos I was an economist BEFORE I was a paramedic...

And I make that statement cos I'm nearly 20 years older than you....

As for cringeworthy stop saying "cha"....unless you mean tea....

Anyway I'm not arguing with a child...

Fuck off.

I'm out..


----------



## SmokingAces

i forgot to say to you cunts,

I have a gram of supposedly 99% pure MDMA made from PMK oil on the way, along with some legit tested 4-MMC. 

I wonder will that be any better?

Also pictures posted of the "uk safrole MDMA" elsewhere on another website, purple marquis, legit made from safrole oil. 

All this complaining here look harder and you will find brilliant MDMA still


----------



## Small_town_casual

BigG said:


> Cos I was an economist BEFORE I was a paramedic...
> 
> And I make that statement cos I'm nearly 20 years older than you....
> 
> As for cringeworthy stop saying "cha"....unless you mean tea....
> 
> Anyway I'm not arguing with a child...
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> I'm out..



Nah I'll say cha, it's a word used round where I live, not like I'm saying "bruv" or "fam" or "G"... Infact maybe I should have said G seeing as you're a big G eh.

I'm not here to argue either I hate arguing, I hate negative vibes, hugs not thugs... So look I'm sorry if I've come across as a cunt because I can sometimes I know but I'm a decent lad but can on messages come across a dick and probably me taking things personally when I shouldn't but I'm going through some shit at the minute (ive explained briefly to smoking) and my heads not in the right frame of mind and lashing out before thinking where as I'd normally think things through first before acting.

But anyway just want to apologise if I've offended anyone, it's a great forum and I've learnt a lot from here and been able to pass on that knowledge which is good, anyway hope you've all had s good weekend and stayed safe


----------



## ClemFandango

Interesting to read an almost 10-year-old, pre-drought thread with people discussing the same MDMA purity issues: 

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-350258.html


----------



## Josh

Not enough plur in the pills thread 

Wouldn't have been like this in 1992!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

ClemFandango said:


> Interesting to read an almost 10-year-old, pre-drought thread with people discussing the same MDMA purity issues:
> 
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-350258.html



There were droughts before that. The original drought, that brought the original problems (of new synth/new precursors) was in 1997. Prior to that...



Josh said:


> Not enough plur in the pills thread
> 
> Wouldn't have been like this in 1992!



... True words spoken in jest etc. People who got crap pills between 1990-97 got really crap adulterated pills with caffeine and worse. All proper MDMA pills were MDMA and quality MDMA at that. The only exceptions were a spate of MDEA pills, the rare MDE pills and the "Latvian" snowballs which were MDA.

So yeah, it wouldn't have been like this in 1992.

There is a post in ecstasy discussion by Le Junk. It is written by someone who knows. Written by someone who was there and has had good access for years.

This debate has been going on much longer than ten years. I know. I started it. And I ended up convincing EVAD, through the sheer weight of those I attracted here at the time all saying the same thing. MDMA isn't MDMA isn't MDMA.

But I refuse to batter my head against this particular brick wall any longer. It's just nice to see more and more people coming round to our point of view along the way.


----------



## SmokingAces

StoneHappyMonday said:


> There were droughts before that. The original drought, that brought the original problems (of new synth/new precursors) was in 1997. Prior to that...
> 
> 
> 
> ... True words spoken in jest etc. People who got crap pills between 1990-97 got really crap adulterated pills with caffeine and worse. All proper MDMA pills were MDMA and quality MDMA at that. The only exceptions were a spate of MDEA pills, the rare MDE pills and the "Latvian" snowballs which were MDA.
> 
> So yeah, it wouldn't have been like this in 1992.
> 
> There is a post in ecstasy discussion by Le Junk. It is written by someone who knows. Written by someone who was there and has had good access for years.
> 
> This debate has been going on much longer than ten years. I know. I started it. And I ended up convincing EVAD, through the sheer weight of those I attracted here at the time all saying the same thing. MDMA isn't MDMA isn't MDMA.
> 
> But I refuse to batter my head against this particular brick wall any longer. It's just nice to see more and more people coming round to our point of view along the way.



Good post. And it has been going on since my very first account on this site in 2006. 

It did seem to me at one point a simple purity issue between batches was to blame. And that MDMA was MDMA no matter the precursor.

My view on all that changed when lab testing from places like Energy Control became possible, and batches of 92% MDMA (by GC/MS) weren't as good as stuff that was only 82% (but made with safrole oil).

Add to that the change in marquis reaction and it was a no brainier people like yourself, and I'll even say it MDMAhead who i argued the toss with here was right, and myself Evad and many others were wrong. The thing was back then it was harder for us to see, because MDMA made from PMK oil was still actually decent, and the marquis went purple; it was harder for anyone who hasn't been dropping since before the dinosaurs were extinct to see  but experience always knows best and we should have listened. Because now there is no doubt the older among us who have witnessed all these changes as time went by were right all along.

I've personally spent months posting information here, hopefully it has been of some use to some of you. To others if I've rubbed you up the wrong way then sorry but everything I've said here I've backed up with credible sources.

I think it's cool this debate continues. It was forums like these I believe that made the producers realise better to press MDMA than pips. It's not so simple for them to go back to PMK MDMA or safrole MDMA though because of precursor, it's basically an impossibility but for small specialist batches, usually not made by the major Dutch firms either.

I'll continue to post here if I have some actual MDMA, and review it so we know if there is anything good about. But the whole precursor debate it's getting to the stage I'm repeating myself and I'm fed up of explaining to trolls or people who won't just read back through the threads for themselves. If I actually find out anything new on the subject I will let you guys know.


----------



## benson7

Anyone else tried the Mini Coopers? I should have a few to try at the end of the month for the first time.


----------



## Small_town_casual

http://http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35973

Orange teslas by CP report says went purple to black, not seen them yet but only heard good about them and the Oreos and the OG supremes were nice


----------



## major7

Treacle said:


> I've got an orange Burger King, a green peace/love/rock 'n' roll, a neon green Minion and a grey SIM card to try. Are any of them any good?



I have tried Orange BKs a couple of weeks ago on a Techno night, I took two of them over a period of about 6 - 7 hours. I will tell you about my experience but before that I would like to tell you that just 4 days before this experience, I had done about 100-200 mg of mdma. 

So my experience with Orange BKs was good. They are claimed to be 200mg+ so I wondered why I had to take two, may be my experience with mdma just 4 days ago is to be blamed. But yeah anyway I started with half and kept on redosing every 90-120 mins with another half till I finished two Orange BKs. haha. 

They are very clean and kept me dancing through out the night, Basically I kept moving go, when I heard a nice drop coming, just stood there and bam with the drop. haha


----------



## major7

I have recently come across 'Three Wise Monkeys' pills, they look like gold plated lol and claimed to be 260mg+. There is even a report on these on PR. They still look very new and theres not much information on these, I wonder if anyone has anything to share about these three wise monkeys. hehe.


----------



## Brenner

260mg is probably the same dutch crap. If it were decent MDMA it wouldn't need anywhere near that amount to blow your socks off.


----------



## SmokingAces

150mg of the UK safrole stuff was almost too much for me so yes you are right. There are some good dutch pills though I wish people wouldnt tar all the dutch stuff same brush. I saw MDMA listed as being made via safrole reduction from a dutch seller just yesterday. Might try getting some in, the way things are a stash of say 10 grams of MDMA that was actually good for life would be a wise investment. Before it becomes too hard to source anything worthwhile


----------



## Fug

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I know. I started it. And I ended up convincing EVAD, through the sheer weight of those I attracted here at the time all saying the same thing. MDMA isn't MDMA isn't MDMA.



I remember thinking you were an old fart who just couldn't get good drugs anymore. Now I've become one too and realised you were right all along.



			
				SmokingAnus said:
			
		

> 10 grams of MDMA that was actually good for life



Don't think we'll see legally regulated MDMA available in our life time? Might as well just kill ourselves now...


----------



## SmokingAces

I know I remember thinking the same about SHM and MDMAhead. Wish I could personally apologise to MDMAhead now. Haha.

No but who cares fug, there is stuff made from the reduction of safrole online from several sources dutch and uk. Just buy enough of that you have enough for 500mg every 3 months til your in your 80's %)


----------



## BigG

There's absolutely no way a clogg wearing Dutchie vendor would lie though....

(and being a clogg wearing Dutchie myself makes that ok to say )


----------



## Brenner

BigG said:


> There's absolutely no way a clogg wearing Dutchie vendor would lie though....
> 
> (and being a clogg wearing Dutchie myself makes that ok to say )



That's true, with MDMA being illegal and therefore unregulated, we have no way of verifying how it was actually produced other than assuming the vendors word


----------



## Digger909

i wonder how pharma-grade MDMA stacks up against the current underground synths.  what precursor would they be using?  

$400000 a kilo tho... 

http://www.maps.org/research/mdma


----------



## SmokingAces

I've got said 99% stuff made from PMK here. I'll post a pic, looks like glass. Do I think it is 99%? No. And will it be as good as the safrole stuff? I doubt it.

I'll be sending for lab tests. and I'll post the results here.

Here's a pic

http://anony.ws/i/2016/05/16/imageaddb8.jpg


----------



## Brenner

SmokingAces said:


> I've got said 99% stuff made from PMK here. I'll post a pic, looks like glass. Do I think it is 99%? No. And will it be as good as the safrole stuff? I doubt it.
> 
> I'll be sending for lab tests. and I'll post the results here.



Don't forget to picture the Marquis result


----------



## SmokingAces

Yes mate correct! I'm going to be ordering some more MDMA for a test off, and will post pics of a few batches at once. One from PMK, one from safrole and one that is the glycidate shite. For people to see for themselves


----------



## dan88

Noticed some British made apparently safrole based mdma up for sale. Might be worth a punt


----------



## Brenner

Tested the pink Red Bulls if anyone is interested. Marquis disappointingly went to black  kind of as I suspected though with them being Dutch.

They are exactly the same as these:

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35656
http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35588
http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35550


----------



## Macsan19

Just been offered blue Louis vuittons any info on these in the manc area?


----------



## Cami187

I've tried the British made safrole mdma and is say it's pretty good. I haven't been taking mdma for a long time so I have no comparison of 90s mdma but I enjoyed it. Also got some mda from Canada to mix with it but never did. Waiting on some oreo pills to try my mda out.


----------



## flashbak1

Just been offered blue Louis vuittons any info on these in the manc area?
Last edited by Macsan19; Today at 09:33. Reason: More info needs adding


Probably a different batch now but I got some end of last year and tested aok. 

Ok but not the strongest.


----------



## Macsan19

Yeah I think these are a new batch


----------



## Brenner

Also check out this Marquis reaction from some older pills, these were pressed around 2008 at a guess:






Certainly different to todays reactions that go to black. Full report here, they seem to have good reviews:

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=17744


----------



## headfuck123

Brenner said:


> Tested the pink Red Bulls if anyone is interested. Marquis disappointingly went to black  kind of as I suspected though with them being Dutch.
> 
> They are exactly the same as these:
> 
> http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35656
> http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35588
> http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35550



Still great pills for the price. Half has me spangled which isnt bad for £2


----------



## bogman

I do wish people would stop blaming the glycidate and assuming that the only good MDMA has to be made from safrole. Good MDMA is produced from a standard reductive amination of MD-P2P or PMK oil. This latter chemical has no stereoisomers and therefore will always produce, if standard reductive amination techniques are employed, racemic MDMA. 

Safrole isn't the only chemical which produces perfectly good MD-P2P. Piperonal can be converted into MD-P2P just as well. And yes, so can PMK-glycidate. 

What seems to be happening, if this theory is even correct, is that manufacturers have found a way to convert PMK-glycidate (which does come in different stereoisomers) straight to MDMA, either by bypassing the manufacture of MD-P2P completely or the MD-P2P being generated so briefly before it is then converted into MDMA (kind of like a "one-pot" type synthesis) that one isomer of the MDMA is favoured because the glycidate precursor used was of a particular isomer to begin with.

All the MDMA manufacturers using glycidate need to do is convert it to MD-P2P/PMK first and then extract and purify it for later use; which is precisely what should happen if MDMA is being made properly from safrole as well. The safrole isn't meant to be in the product. It is just via safrole, good quality MD-P2P/PMK (which is the true immediate precursor for MDMA) can be made. 

So in summary, the glycidate isn't the problem; but rather it is the lazy and greedy people using the glycidate to make MDMA in the most low cost and expeditious way possible, at great expense to the quality/desirability of the product.


would love to get this printed onto a t-shirt, nice for wandering around a little festival and folk trying to make sense of it while off there heads


----------



## uniqlo2015

Got given a light blue / green Heinz stamped rectangular shaped pill recently in a dark bar so didnt take in much detail.

Anyone seen these around? This was London, no sign of them online or in any reports.


----------



## Sprodo

Had a night out on the Oreos. Consumed 1.5 over 6 hours. Very enjoyable, social chatty and noticeable huge pupil dilation. So much so couldn't get into any after parties which given the states you see is a bit embarrassing


----------



## mister

Please stay with us, Biscuit, we need some educated input in to what's become a terrible situation.

On a brighter note, I tried some Aussie MDMA on the weekend and it was banging! 2 x 120mg caps (I capped them myself) kept me going for hours. Had all the hallmarks of good MDMA, plenty of euphoria, licking my lips off, eyes rolling around empathy, incredibly social and music sounded ace! havnt felt like that in a long time. Fantastic MDMA

Came as fairly clear small crystals with hardly any smell.

MDMA makes me feel very tired in the days that follow, thats my only gripe


----------



## Fug

Apologies but this thread is ever increasing in difficulty to find relevant information - could the first page be updated to include a summary a pills that have been tested and have qualitative comments such as 'whoa' etc. Or simply ones to avoid?

Any one heard of / got any comments:


*NSFW*: 





Red devils
Pink Rockets
Luis Vuitton
Rolls Royce
Tesla Model X
Blue Tesla
Yellow Warner Bros
Green Googles





Sure I could've UTFSE but help a fug out. I keep hearing 'stick to the manchester produced pills, avoid the dutch mongy stuff' as a general rule in this thread. Unfortunately I have no idea where these pills are coming from.


----------



## consumer

mister said:


> Please stay with us, Biscuit, we need some educated input in to what's become a terrible situation.
> 
> On a brighter note, I tried some Aussie MDMA on the weekend and it was banging! 2 x 120mg caps (I capped them myself) kept me going for hours. Had all the hallmarks of good MDMA, plenty of euphoria, licking my lips off, eyes rolling around empathy, incredibly social and music sounded ace! havnt felt like that in a long time. Fantastic MDMA
> 
> Came as fairly clear small crystals with hardly any smell.
> 
> MDMA makes me feel very tired in the days that follow, thats my only gripe



I have been saying for ages that there is insane quality Aussie MDMA floating about. It's probably reasonably small batch but there is access to Camphor Laurel trees here from which safrole can be extracted. Nice to see others finding the real deal too.


----------



## Fug

Pretty sure some of the older Regional MD threads would have a summary on the first page of what pills are doing the rounds and what to avoid etc, might be worth re-instating that so people don't have to trawl through thousands of posts.


----------



## dan88

consumer said:


> I have been saying for ages that there is insane quality Aussie MDMA floating about. It's probably reasonably small batch but there is access to Camphor Laurel trees here from which safrole can be extracted. Nice to see others finding the real deal too.



I found aussie md to be pretty much the same as the uk stuff when I was there... Only about 5x more expensive. Quite enjoyed the bananas, but they seemed to get weaker as time went on. Might have something to do with eating 10-15 every weekend though lol


----------



## consumer

dan88 said:


> I found aussie md to be pretty much the same as the uk stuff when I was there... Only about 5x more expensive. Quite enjoyed the bananas, but they seemed to get weaker as time went on. Might have something to do with eating 10-15 every weekend though lol


Its certainly lots more expensive. A lot of the mdma here is imported. Probably most of it. But there is real old skool safrole based mdma made here. You just have to be in the right area and scene. The bananas are great pills. 100 - 120 mg of mdma at a guess.


----------



## benson7

Fug said:


> Apologies but this thread is ever increasing in difficulty to find relevant information - could the first page be updated to include a summary a pills that have been tested and have qualitative comments such as 'whoa' etc. Or simply ones to avoid?
> 
> Any one heard of / got any comments:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red devils
> Pink Rockets
> Luis Vuitton
> Rolls Royce
> Tesla Model X
> Blue Tesla
> Yellow Warner Bros
> Green Googles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I could've UTFSE but help a fug out. I keep hearing 'stick to the manchester produced pills, avoid the dutch mongy stuff' as a general rule in this thread. Unfortunately I have no idea where these pills are coming from.



I believe the Mini Coopers are Manchester pills, I've got a few to try myself when I have a weekend free. Before that I think it was the Rainbow Drops. I also agree this thread has lost it's way, too much nostalgia and theoretical synthesis talk and not enough people giving feedback on UK pills.


----------



## uniqlo2015

benson7 said:


> I also agree this thread has lost it's way, too much nostalgia and theoretical synthesis talk and not enough people giving feedback on UK pills.



This. 

maybe have two threads for seperate chats?


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sprodo said:


> Had a night out on the Oreos. Consumed 1.5 over 6 hours. Very enjoyable, social chatty and noticeable huge pupil dilation. So much so couldn't get into any after parties which given the states you see is a bit embarrassing



They sound great Sprodo. Did you have much empathy?


----------



## mister

I think the presses are starting to look ridiculous, almost like sweets. All these stupid shapes and colours.

I can see why a pill would have a dove on them, a heart shaped one and for some reason even a Mitsubishi symbol makes more sense than pressing a pill in the shapes that are used these days

I like just normal round pills with proper normal MDMA in them.


----------



## Josh

uniqlo2015 said:


> This.
> 
> maybe have two threads for seperate chats?



Nostalgia thread is here:
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...-all-your-pill-nostalgia-discussion-done-here


----------



## Sprout

After discussion with the staff team we are looking to separate the regional quality from the clandestine org. chem. and its neuropharmacology. I never, _ever_, expected my conjecture to spawn such discussion.
Gimme a few hours to write up a piece on MDMA pharm. chem. and I'll move the posts in this thread to their relevant home.

This thread will remain for discussion of regional availability, test results, presses etc.,


----------



## steewith2ees

I don't know the depth of some of the synthesis related content but just from a users perspective I had my first pill in 1995. They were mainly underwhelming but as we were of complete ignorance (as users) as to their manufacture at the time, the general quality had begun to get poor in about 93/94 so when I started using them statistically only one pill in three had MDMA in it - with the other 2 containing 100% adulterants (not and MDA of any of its homologues whatsoever). By 1997 4 out of every 5 pills had MDMA is the primary ingredient (Not MDA or MDE). What happened?

The Mitsubishi explosion, which saw the country suddenly flooded with consistently strong pills from a press that was genuine mark of quality, as they remained consistently strong and amazing for 2 years - it was autumn 1999 before I received an inferior copy (it was still active and proper, just either really weak or possibly even MDE - I hadn't ever taken such strong pills over such a period of time so I wasn't aware of the subtle differences of the three primary MDXX amphetamines.) but by now  most presses of all kind were of significant strength

So, what happened? Teacher explained to us, by this point, 500,000 mashed up gommos that 'pills dont grow on tress- but they do need a certain special type of tree spunk to make them. Their has been a problem for many years in obtaining enough tree spunk to make ees for everyone which is why even the ones that work are rubbish. But some clever people have found a bottle in their garage containing something called PMK, which they have realised they can use in place of the tree jizz to make really good ecstasy tablets, which is why most of them have got loads and loads better'

The cultural impact of the mitsubishis on drug and music culture is too much to go into on here, but I am pig thick when it comes to science so I don't understand any of the chemistry behind this, its just an anecdotal report on how my real 'honeymoon period' taking ecstasy began in 1997 from the sudden appearance of amazing strong and beautiful pills which was later explained by the changing trend precursor use, with PMK now being the primary one as safrole was in such short supply (I dont know why) for well over half a decade. So for my cents PMK itself is perfectly fine precursor and we simply rated pills as strong,weak,mongy,trippy etc as we were not the connoisseurs that use MDMA in the information age and could not discuss the level of subtlety or detail of the science, syth and effects or various examples of MDMA.

I had been using them for 9 years before I ever came across some crystal and even then it was a one off novelty item, and was not widely available prior to 2005


----------



## Small_town_casual

Sprout said:


> After discussion with the staff team we are looking to separate the regional quality from the clandestine org. chem. and its neuropharmacology. I never, _ever_, expected my conjecture to spawn such discussion.
> Gimme a few hours to write up a piece on MDMA pharm. chem. and I'll move the posts in this thread to their relevant home.
> 
> This thread will remain for discussion of regional availability, test results, presses etc.,



That's a good idea, as I always thought this thread was to let others know what presses were available in what area and how they were. It it seemed to go off on a tangent and the age old debate of mdma synth.


----------



## missing old pills

Had a couple of legos last weekend and yes you guessed it.... I was unimpressed even though they were a little trippy


----------



## steewith2ees

Were they bunk and trippy or just weak and trippy?


----------



## missing old pills

Weak and trippy.
I get a better hit off my e cig :D


----------



## steewith2ees

I hope your using it to vape something more interesting than a just a standard nicotine / non nicotine / flavoured cartridge of wotnot.

You got a link to any that have popped up on pillreports? I haven't been out in years so I'm well out of date with regards to tablets so I need a good gander on there myself.


----------



## missing old pills

Good point that does any know the boiling point of dmt 
I know thc is at 200 degrees, this new mod I've got is amazing


----------



## moremore

DMT boiling point is 160 °C


----------



## thewhitebuilding

These are all dutch and advertised as 200+ ......meh...... But its all I can get for festivals this year....So who knows anything about:

Tomorrowlands

Silver sim cards

Gold Emoji Monkeys

Peace/Rock and Rolls

Any comments appreciated.......


----------



## ScotchMist

Ive ordered some Uk mdma, its advertised as being synthed with PMK oil as a selling point, which suggests other crystal isnt made in such a way. 

Reading Bogmans post it doesnt seem to make a difference. Bah, it was cheap, so fuck it... 

Tune in next weekend to hear mine or somebody elses review. Though it will be combo'd with a considerable amount of other drugs.


----------



## Sprodo

MiniNapalm said:


> They sound great Sprodo. Did you have much empathy?



I need to give them another go to be honest. Wasn't overly feeling the music, but they were very chatty and smiley. Defo not mongy


----------



## Small_town_casual

missing old pills said:


> Weak and trippy.
> I get a better hit off my e cig :D



There are 2 sorts of Legos kicking about, were they the ones actually like a Lego block so rectangle we the things (sorry can think what to call them haha) on top, or the ones which are a side view and say LEGO on the side?


----------



## Small_town_casual

http://ganjabanks.tumblr.com/post/143473138500/kickassmdma-red-blue-yellow-lego-bricks-w
http://www.mdmateam.com/image/144907854691

Which one did you have? The first ones look better, the ones like actual Lego blocks


----------



## missing old pills

It was the second ones


----------



## Treacle

Finally decided to try some 'PMK' MDMA that I'd got online, before the latest marketplace went down, last night. Started with about 130mg, and it was like I'd put a rocket up my arse. I was waiting for the monginess to kick in, and it never did. I spent most of the time talking to people online and dancing around the room on my own (so setting and other factors made no difference), before finally going out, because I wanted to socialise so much. Redosed about 60mg, a couple of hours in, and I was high for what felt most of the night, and I didn't even notice myself come down. It even felt like my eyes were wiggling, when they weren't rolling around in my head. Absolutely the best experience I've had for a very long time, and I'm just gutted that I have no idea who I got it from, but I'll be hunting for it. Maximum euphoria, energy and love, as it should be. Whoever made the stuff was an artist. Feel fine today, as well. Will be trying it again later this week, so will update, but it didn't feel like a fluke. Appearance is a dirty white, sandy-like crystal, not really like most other stuff around. It proves that looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Brenner

Treacle said:


> Finally decided to try some 'PMK' MDMA that I'd got online, before the latest marketplace went down, last night. Started with about 130mg, and it was like I'd put a rocket up my arse. I was waiting for the monginess to kick in, and it never did. I spent most of the time talking to people online and dancing around the room on my own (so setting and other factors made no difference), before finally going out, because I wanted to socialise so much. Redosed about 60mg, a couple of hours in, and I was high for what felt most of the night, and I didn't even notice myself come down. It even felt like my eyes were wiggling, when they weren't rolling around in my head. Absolutely the best experience I've had for a very long time, and I'm just gutted that I have no idea who I got it from, but I'll be hunting for it. Maximum euphoria, energy and love, as it should be. Whoever made the stuff was an artist. Feel fine today, as well. Will be trying it again later this week, so will update, but it didn't feel like a fluke. Appearance is a dirty white, sandy-like crystal, not really like most other stuff around. It proves that looks can be deceiving.



Out of curiosity can you reagent test it?


----------



## ScotchMist

Treacle said:


> Finally decided to try some 'PMK' MDMA that I'd got online, before the latest marketplace went down, last night. Started with about 130mg, and it was like I'd put a rocket up my arse. I was waiting for the monginess to kick in, and it never did. I spent most of the time talking to people online and dancing around the room on my own (so setting and other factors made no difference), before finally going out, because I wanted to socialise so much. Redosed about 60mg, a couple of hours in, and I was high for what felt most of the night, and I didn't even notice myself come down. It even felt like my eyes were wiggling, when they weren't rolling around in my head. Absolutely the best experience I've had for a very long time, and I'm just gutted that I have no idea who I got it from, but I'll be hunting for it. Maximum euphoria, energy and love, as it should be. Whoever made the stuff was an artist. Feel fine today, as well. Will be trying it again later this week, so will update, but it didn't feel like a fluke. Appearance is a dirty white, sandy-like crystal, not really like most other stuff around. It proves that looks can be deceiving.



There's hope for my order... 

So long as the postman decide to play ball..


----------



## uniqlo2015

Treacle said:


> Finally decided to try some 'PMK' MDMA that I'd got online.... and I'm just gutted that I have no idea who I got it from, but I'll be hunting for it.



Shouldn't be too hard, theres only one person really who advertises like that!


Still trying to track down Blue Heinz found offline in London a couple of weeks ago, no info anywhere ...


----------



## Treacle

There's quite a few, actually.


----------



## Brenner

uniqlo2015 said:


> Shouldn't be too hard, theres only one person really who advertises like that!
> 
> 
> Still trying to track down Blue Heinz found offline in London a couple of weeks ago, no info anywhere ...



Closest I can see are these http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35300


----------



## ScotchMist

Treacle said:
			
		

> Appearance is a dirty white, sandy-like crystal, not really like most other stuff around. It proves that looks can be deceiving.



Seems to fit in with what I just received quite nicely. Sadly I've no test kit so the purple/black reaction theories go on...


----------



## vedetted

Some info on Dutch presses in the UK.

I've just run out of the Blue Dutch Lions, there's very few left to get now pretty much only the red ones which I don't believe had MDMA in them. Still one of best presses I've come across, weaker than the OG peach ones but such a nice roll.

Someone asked about Blue Louis Vittons, I tried some in a bar shape with LV on one side and score line on the other. Dutch press again, good but pretty mongy, had to take two to get to the level of a good Dutch Lion but I'd get them again.

Massive rave about Orange Teslas at the moment up north, and they really are as good as people say, come down is pretty heavy though and the high doesn't feel as clean as better quality stuff - no wonder they are being touted as 275mg - they are big pills! Would buy again definitely though - great for taking a big dose into a strict venue.

Finally I've just ordered some Red/Pink Tasmanian Devils from a trusted presser - touted as 220mg, tested as 140mg, but if they are as good as previous presses from this guy then 140mg will do me nicely. They are a very unique shape, looks hard to copy, so hopefully if these are good the quality will be consistent.

These all tested slowly to purple (very dark purple/black for the lions ) with the exception of the Teslas which I couldn't test


----------



## MiniNapalm

vedetted said:


> Some info on Dutch presses in the UK.
> 
> I've just run out of the Blue Dutch Lions, there's very few left to get now pretty much only the red ones which I don't believe had MDMA in them. Still one of best presses I've come across, weaker than the OG peach ones but such a nice roll.
> 
> Someone asked about Blue Louis Vittons, I tried some in a bar shape with LV on one side and score line on the other. Dutch press again, good but pretty mongy, had to take two to get to the level of a good Dutch Lion but I'd get them again.
> 
> Massive rave about Orange Teslas at the moment up north, and they really are as good as people say, come down is pretty heavy though and the high doesn't feel as clean as better quality stuff - no wonder they are being touted as 275mg - they are big pills! Would buy again definitely though - great for taking a big dose into a strict venue.
> 
> Finally I've just ordered some Red/Pink Tasmanian Devils from a trusted presser - touted as 220mg, tested as 140mg, but if they are as good as previous presses from this guy then 140mg will do me nicely. They are a very unique shape, looks hard to copy, so hopefully if these are good the quality will be consistent.
> 
> These all tested slowly to purple (very dark purple/black for the lions ) with the exception of the Teslas which I couldn't test



Thanks for that - interesting info. Question about the Orange Teslas, are they the CP or Model S press?


----------



## Brenner

vedetted said:


> Some info on Dutch presses in the UK.
> 
> I've just run out of the Blue Dutch Lions, there's very few left to get now pretty much only the red ones which I don't believe had MDMA in them. Still one of best presses I've come across, weaker than the OG peach ones but such a nice roll.
> 
> Someone asked about Blue Louis Vittons, I tried some in a bar shape with LV on one side and score line on the other. Dutch press again, good but pretty mongy, had to take two to get to the level of a good Dutch Lion but I'd get them again.
> 
> Massive rave about Orange Teslas at the moment up north, and they really are as good as people say, come down is pretty heavy though and the high doesn't feel as clean as better quality stuff - no wonder they are being touted as 275mg - they are big pills! Would buy again definitely though - great for taking a big dose into a strict venue.
> 
> Finally I've just ordered some Red/Pink Tasmanian Devils from a trusted presser - touted as 220mg, tested as 140mg, but if they are as good as previous presses from this guy then 140mg will do me nicely. They are a very unique shape, looks hard to copy, so hopefully if these are good the quality will be consistent.
> 
> These all tested slowly to purple (very dark purple/black for the lions ) with the exception of the Teslas which I couldn't test



The Tasmanian Devils being these? : http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35838


----------



## Small_town_casual

vedetted said:


> Some info on Dutch presses in the UK.
> 
> I've just run out of the Blue Dutch Lions, there's very few left to get now pretty much only the *red ones which I don't believe had MDMA in them*. Still one of best presses I've come across, weaker than the OG peach ones but such a nice roll.



http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2016/MDMA_extrem_hoch_Maerz_2016_Loewe.pdf


----------



## thewhitebuilding

thewhitebuilding said:


> These are all dutch and advertised as 200+ ......meh...... But its all I can get for festivals this year....So who knows anything about:
> 
> Tomorrowlands
> 
> Silver sim cards
> 
> Gold Emoji Monkeys
> 
> Peace/Rock and Rolls
> 
> Any comments appreciated.......



ANyyone?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

thewhitebuilding said:


> ANyyone?



Yeh, they're all shit. Don't take them, drink vodka instead

(Well you asked...)


----------



## missing old pills

Yup I've got more real mdma in my left testical


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, they're all shit. Don't take them, drink vodka instead
> 
> (Well you asked...)



They are all pills as far as I am aware, but I can't speak for any of the content as much as the next man. Their is an excellent resource within spitting distance of Bluelight that you could investigate, and If your determined to QT to the best of your ability your beans before you take them I'm sure that you will be able to reagent test them as I believe they are still easily available of you have a look around the web.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, they're all shit. Don't take them, drink vodka instead
> 
> (Well you asked...)



Just wondered if anyone had tried them, that's all. Some of the dutch presses have been better than others (dutch lions for eg) albeit still nothing special.


----------



## steewith2ees

thewhitebuilding said:


> Just wondered if anyone had tried them, that's all. Some of the dutch presses have been better than others (dutch lions for eg) albeit still nothing special.



I'm honestly not trying to be condescending fella - you can only go on what the resources available to you provide you with - there are plenty of pill database websites now to steer you in at least the general right direction but ultimately you can't gain any further insight into their actual contents unless you reagent test them, which is still perfectly legal and available to do through the commercial sector as far as I am still aware. Your only other hope is to wait until other members pass through, read your post and by some chance they may have tried a tablet with a similar physical description and press, which may never happen and even if it does - what use is the 2nd hand information when you are already more aware than I am for starters what the best presses you have come across recently. 

Wait for an answer by all means as it is part of the point of the forum in terms of both TR's and HR type information, but you can be proactive as well about it in the meantime if you really want to check these things out.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

steewith2ees said:


> I'm honestly not trying to be condescending fella - you can only go on what the resources available to you provide you with - there are plenty of pill database websites now to steer you in at least the general right direction but ultimately you can't gain any further insight into their actual contents unless you reagent test them, which is still perfectly legal and available to do through the commercial sector as far as I am still aware. Your only other hope is to wait until other members pass through, read your post and by some chance they may have tried a tablet with a similar physical description and press, which may never happen and even if it does - what use is the 2nd hand information when you are already more aware than I am for starters what the best presses you have come across recently.
> 
> Wait for an answer by all means as it is part of the point of the forum in terms of both TR's and HR type information, but you can be proactive as well about it in the meantime if you really want to check these things out.



Don't worry I am being proactive elsewhere 

It's just most places I know of a stones throw from this forum are full of nothing but praise, for pretty much anything. There's peoples opinion on here that I value and have seen have similar opinions (positive and negative) to those I have had to same presses. So at present this is the best place for me be proactive


----------



## Brenner

Another interesting marquis reaction here, though it may not actually be MDMA based on the reviews (Blue Teslas):






Full report here:
http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35946


----------



## steewith2ees

thewhitebuilding said:


> Don't worry I am being proactive elsewhere
> 
> It's just most places I know of a stones throw from this forum are full of nothing but praise, for pretty much anything. There's peoples opinion on here that I value and have seen have similar opinions (positive and negative) to those I have had to same presses. So at present this is the best place for me be proactive



Fair enough, you sound like you have it covered as best as you can.


----------



## Brenner

Update, tried half a pink red bull with some mates (we all had half each recently). Took about 40 minutes to come up, average high but way too much jaw movement. High was over in about 2.5 hours and felt shockingly bad after and the next day. Compared to some MDMA pills I have stocked from last year these weren't as good, mainly due to the harsh comedown on the night and the next day (i'm normally fine the next day). These were reagent tested (Marquis, mandolin, Meckie, Simons, Robatest) and also come from a trusted DNM vendor.

Deffo nothing like the 90s stuff. I only got a small amount of the pink red bulls and I'm glad, waste of money (they are MDMA though for sure).


----------



## Sprodo

Brenner said:


> Update, tried half a pink red bull with some mates (we all had half each recently). Took about 40 minutes to come up, average high but way too much jaw movement. High was over in about 2.5 hours and felt shockingly bad after and the next day. Compared to some MDMA pills I have stocked from last year these weren't as good, mainly due to the harsh comedown on the night and the next day (i'm normally fine the next day). These were reagent tested (Marquis, mandolin, Meckie, Simons, Robatest) and also come from a trusted DNM vendor.
> 
> Deffo nothing like the 90s stuff. I only got a small amount of the pink red bulls and I'm glad, waste of money (they are MDMA though for sure).



How did they test? Straight to black? Or purple ?


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Some girl died at a hardcore event last night from taking a 'pink' pill any one know any thing? http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/n...s/cheshire-police-issue-mdma-warning-11429586 sadly some friends witnessed her passing away


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Some girl died at a hardcore event last night from taking a 'pink' pill any one know any thing? http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/n...s/cheshire-police-issue-mdma-warning-11429586 sadly some friends witnessed her passing away



Don't know much yet, but it was in my locality. I'll try and find more details - apparently it's all over Facebook (which I don't touch) but I'll ask my daughter when she gets in - it was her who told us...


----------



## Small_town_casual

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36067

MDMA and MDA pill, looks nice


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Small_town_casual said:


> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36067
> 
> MDMA and MDA pill, looks nice



Fuck, I could go a few of them...


----------



## MiniNapalm

Had red Instagrams yesterday and get were superb. A proper clean pill, so no monginess. Took a half, followed by 2 whole pills: smooth come up, clear head, loads of energy, a decent dose of empathy and you couldn't shut me up - put the world to rights ? 

Dealer told me they were circa 150mg (which I'd agree with) and said that he thought they may contain some MDA. Before I purchased I searched and the only reliable hit I could find was a pill report from Southern California (pills look identical), which also mentions MDA. Having had MDA in the 90s, this wasn't a patch on what I had experienced then - that said there were som mild pattern hallucinations, but nothing off the wall.

I managed to sleep for a few hours and felt fine today - the 26 degree sunshine no doubt helped!


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Some girl died at a hardcore event last night from taking a 'pink' pill any one know any thing? http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/n...s/cheshire-police-issue-mdma-warning-11429586 sadly some friends witnessed her passing away



poor girl, fellow hardcore raver too 

and from what i read on fb, despite her young age she was quite an experienced raver and E user.... must be dodgy beans ??

i actually thought about going to this core blimey aswell, glad i didn't cus seeing this would have been horrible. CB have come out and said they not doing any more events now, which is a shame cus they were building up quite a good reputation, understandable though


----------



## Treacle

thewhitebuilding said:


> These are all dutch and advertised as 200+ ......meh...... But its all I can get for festivals this year....So who knows anything about:
> 
> Tomorrowlands
> 
> Silver sim cards
> 
> Gold Emoji Monkeys
> 
> Peace/Rock and Rolls
> 
> Any comments appreciated.......


Tomorrowlands are crap. I've got a SIM card and a Peace, Love and Rock 'n' Roll to try, and I don't have any reason to think they'll be any good, either.

Had the PMK MDMA again on Thursday, on a night out and had pretty much the same experience as the first time. Had 130mg, with a 60mg redose, as per the first time. Started coming up hard, after fifteen minutes, and it made my head spin. Felt quite spaced out, for a while, but didn't once sit down and as the night went on (and I took my redose) I could really feel the music. Danced to loads of shite that I normally wouldn't, and it all sounded amazing. Hugged my mates quite a lot, and felt the urge to dance near girls, without feeling self-conscious. Even the pissheads banging into me on the dancefloor couldn't wipe the smile off my face. Was full of conversation and energy, as well, just like the first time. Even managed to walk about ten miles, at the end of my night, without feeling annoyed about it. Again, I didn't even notice myself come down, I just very slowly returned to normal. Got around three hours of sleep (which is always the case when I take MDMA), and woke up feeling pretty good. Absolutely nothing like the mongy stuff about, and I'm definitely on the hunt for more. My experience just reinforced what I already believed about PMK stuff. Good luck to anyone else trying to find it!

I'm having the rest with a mate, next weekend, at Parklife Festival, so I'm sure I'll be putting up a third report. I may even do it with the MDA I've had since last year, if I'm feeling brave enough to possibly be absolutely overwhelmed.

Those Ace of Spades sound fucking lovely, so I'll also be seeking those out, as well. There is hope!


----------



## consumer

Small_town_casual said:


> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36067
> 
> MDMA and MDA pill, looks nice



Nice press. I always liked the combination myself. Not a big fan of MDA on its own though. Too speedy and often made me spew when i had it on its own


----------



## Treacle

I've found the Ace of Spades. Exciting times...


----------



## consumer

Treacle said:


> I've found the Ace of Spades. Exciting times...



Only thing is the guy that did the report only just joined pill reports and first report is a glowing report of a new press. Could well be a shill


----------



## Treacle

Well, the person selling them has an excellent track record, and they're only a few quid each, so they're worth a punt.


----------



## consumer

Treacle said:


> Well, the person selling them has an excellent track record, and they're only a few quid each, so they're worth a punt.



Go for it. You guys get such cheap drugs!


----------



## Treacle

This is online...


----------



## Small_town_casual

http://www.mdmateam.com/post/145449321656/gold-ace-of-spades-100mg-mdma-60mg-mda

There were silver ace of spades pressed too with "200mg" in them, the gold ones look better and maybe encourage others to try the same combination.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Treacle said:


> Tomorrowlands are crap. I've got a SIM card and a Peace, Love and Rock 'n' Roll to try, and I don't have any reason to think they'll be any good, either.
> 
> Had the PMK MDMA again on Thursday, on a night out and had pretty much the same experience as the first time. Had 130mg, with a 60mg redose, as per the first time. Started coming up hard, after fifteen minutes, and it made my head spin. Felt quite spaced out, for a while, but didn't once sit down and as the night went on (and I took my redose) I could really feel the music. Danced to loads of shite that I normally wouldn't, and it all sounded amazing. Hugged my mates quite a lot, and felt the urge to dance near girls, without feeling self-conscious. Even the pissheads banging into me on the dancefloor couldn't wipe the smile off my face. Was full of conversation and energy, as well, just like the first time. Even managed to walk about ten miles, at the end of my night, without feeling annoyed about it. Again, I didn't even notice myself come down, I just very slowly returned to normal. Got around three hours of sleep (which is always the case when I take MDMA), and woke up feeling pretty good. Absolutely nothing like the mongy stuff about, and I'm definitely on the hunt for more. My experience just reinforced what I already believed about PMK stuff. Good luck to anyone else trying to find it!
> 
> I'm having the rest with a mate, next weekend, at Parklife Festival, so I'm sure I'll be putting up a third report. I may even do it with the MDA I've had since last year, if I'm feeling brave enough to possibly be absolutely overwhelmed.
> 
> Those Ace of Spades sound fucking lovely, so I'll also be seeking those out, as well. There is hope!



I wanted to go to parklife this year the line up looks good, but just couldn't justify it, I'm at Stone Roses the week after.


----------



## Treacle

Ah, a few of my mates are off to Roses. Can't fucking wait for Parklife. Always a top weekend!


----------



## consumer

I hope the Roses play the old stuff for you as that new song is absolute rubbish. Possibly the worst lyrics I have ever heard. Even good pills would not make that tune sound good.


----------



## chojek

Wow, these sound amazing!! MDMA/ MDA combo Dutch pills. Please make it to Australia lol 

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36067


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Small_town_casual said:


> I wanted to go to parklife this year the line up looks good, but just couldn't justify it, I'm at Stone Roses the week after.



After the Roses gig last year my money and vote goes to pondlife every time. 1 HR for a beer, crap sound system and way to many tickets sold no thanks. Hopefully they will organise better for you this year mate. Pondlife might be a bit strange this year as they seem to have decided to calm down the Saturday and move a lot more big dance names into the Sunday. 

As for pills; after months of trying to find something everyone agrees on and coming up empty it's a case of going with no real intention of partaking. 

I don't ever seem to get away from shit pills. Had to jump into a situation Saturday at a bar.
Couldn't stand by and watch as a young girl started sliding into oblivion. Her mates, all off it, panicked and did one leaving her and her boyfriend. Boyfriend was out of it (it appeared he had decided that if he tried kissing her enough she d be ok!!) She couldn't stand, talk except to scream out nonsense or even see, kept holding her chest and catching breaths! I know the signs of a good pill and a bad one and she was in no way enjoying hers. Managed to get out of boyfriend they'd done a red pill. Help of my friends and bouncers we got her on her way to A&E. If your going out this weekend take care and start with a half. You can always increase you can never decrease.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Treacle said:


> Tomorrowlands are crap. I've got a SIM card and a Peace, Love and Rock 'n' Roll to try, and I don't have any reason to think they'll be any good, either.
> 
> Had the PMK MDMA again on Thursday, on a night out and had pretty much the same experience as the first time. Had 130mg, with a 60mg redose, as per the first time. Started coming up hard, after fifteen minutes, and it made my head spin. Felt quite spaced out, for a while, but didn't once sit down and as the night went on (and I took my redose) I could really feel the music. Danced to loads of shite that I normally wouldn't, and it all sounded amazing. Hugged my mates quite a lot, and felt the urge to dance near girls, without feeling self-conscious. Even the pissheads banging into me on the dancefloor couldn't wipe the smile off my face. Was full of conversation and energy, as well, just like the first time. Even managed to walk about ten miles, at the end of my night, without feeling annoyed about it. Again, I didn't even notice myself come down, I just very slowly returned to normal. Got around three hours of sleep (which is always the case when I take MDMA), and woke up feeling pretty good. Absolutely nothing like the mongy stuff about, and I'm definitely on the hunt for more. My experience just reinforced what I already believed about PMK stuff. Good luck to anyone else trying to find it!
> 
> I'm having the rest with a mate, next weekend, at Parklife Festival, so I'm sure I'll be putting up a third report. I may even do it with the MDA I've had since last year, if I'm feeling brave enough to possibly be absolutely overwhelmed.
> 
> Those Ace of Spades sound fucking lovely, so I'll also be seeking those out, as well. There is hope!



I'd guess as much too. Atm if I can't find any promising MD or ace of spades, I think I'll have to go for the peace/love/rocknrolls. Oh well.


----------



## Brenner

Sprodo said:


> How did they test? Straight to black? Or purple ?



Black if I recall, so wasn't expecting anything amazing anyway. The experience just wasn't good at all though, jaw was all over the place too. Seemed more about the side effects than a good roll sort of thing.

On a side note, the amount of dealer reports on pillreports at the moment seems unreal. Check out how many of the users signed up the same day only to post a glowing report....


----------



## flashbak1

Anyone tried or have links to reports of pink Monclers?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

@ Brenner Yep very common now. They even link via the DNM to their report, as if we are stupid enough not to realise it's one and the same. Comments are key to keeping things unbiased. If you did one and it doesn't hit the spot then use the comments.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Yeah I wanted to see Kano, ice cube, EZ etc... Missed nas and EZ last year but saw EZ at SW4 and the sound stream was shite!! I liked jaguar skills at parklife last year, went to see him again at SW4 and sankeys.

I've not heard their new song, heard its shit... I went to the Heaton park gig in 2013 was it? Although this year I've got the roses gig then my bail date a few days after it  best not get to twisted


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Ah, a few of my mates are off to Roses. Can't fucking wait for Parklife. Always a top weekend!



Mate are you there saturday? i'm there would be good to catch up again i'll keep one eye out for you!!


----------



## Digger909

Treacle said:


> I've found the Ace of Spades. Exciting times...



I've got some here along with the new red defqons. Whys everyone getting excited tho? Its still gonna be 100mg of the usual dutch mong mdma.

These are from the original defqon/partyflock/android/bitcoin pressers....


----------



## Brenner

Digger909 said:


> I've got some here along with the new red defqons. Whys everyone getting excited tho? Its still gonna be 100mg of the usual dutch mong mdma.
> 
> These are from the original defqon/partyflock/android/bitcoin pressers....



I agree, I tried the MDMA / MDA combo to see if this was the key to the better MDMA back in the 90s and the experience wasn't much different i.e still mongy. As discussed before its the balance between the S and R Isomers.


----------



## Digger909

Brenner said:


> I agree, I tried the MDMA / MDA combo to see if this was the key to the better MDMA back in the 90s and the experience wasn't much different i.e still mongy. As discussed before its the balance between the S and R Isomers.



Yeah i bought a gram of darknet mda a couple of years back to do the same experiment and was very underwhelmed. It felt speedy to me, with minimal visuals (saw a few shadow people out of the corner of my eye) and the comedown next day was shocking.


----------



## steewith2ees

Treacle said:


> Had the PMK MDMA again on Thursday, on a night out and had pretty much the same experience as the first time. Had 130mg, with a 60mg redose, as per the first time. Started coming up hard, after fifteen minutes, and it made my head spin. Felt quite spaced out, for a while, but didn't once sit down and as the night went on (and I took my redose) I could really feel the music. Danced to loads of shite that I normally wouldn't, and it all sounded amazing. Hugged my mates quite a lot, and felt the urge to dance near girls, without feeling self-conscious. Even the pissheads banging into me on the dancefloor couldn't wipe the smile off my face. Was full of conversation and energy, as well, just like the first time. Even managed to walk about ten miles, at the end of my night, without feeling annoyed about it. Again, I didn't even notice myself come down, I just very slowly returned to normal. Got around three hours of sleep (which is always the case when I take MDMA), and woke up feeling pretty good. Absolutely nothing like the mongy stuff about, and I'm definitely on the hunt for more. My experience just reinforced what I already believed about PMK stuff. Good luck to anyone else trying to find it!



If you're on about the sandy covered looking cloudy - clear crystal advertised as PMK synthed from the particular tradesman who flares his wares as such I had about 450mg in 3 doses over the first 6 hours in the club on Friday night - twas lovely - not the strongest I've ever had but a lovely clean proper MDMA effect that kept building dose upon dose..... 7/10 in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## uniqlo2015

Treacle said:


> There's quite a few, actually.



Sorry, i only ever see one originating in the UK 



Brenner said:


> Closest I can see are these http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35300


Yeah, ones I had were rectangular and blue/ green quite dark, with the word on one side. Will try and get them again with photos.



flashbak1 said:


> Anyone tried or have links to reports of pink Monclers?


Yeah here but its crap report http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35783


Got some pink rockets and blue tesla's (told they are not the ones people say are crap) but will update.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

gonna have to go with the green peace/love/rocknrolls for the weekend as nothing else has come to fruition.

can also get golden monkeys or pink red bulls...... if anyone think's they're a tiny bit less "meh"?


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Can I ask, is this PMK/ actually good MD being sold at a premium. Or similar dirt cheap prices to the usual dutch stuff?

Been offered something promising (not for a week though), but still at less than 20 a g


----------



## Brenner

thewhitebuilding said:


> gonna have to go with the green peace/love/rocknrolls for the weekend as nothing else has come to fruition.
> 
> can also get golden monkeys or pink red bulls...... if anyone think's they're a tiny bit less "meh"?



Wasn't impressed with the pink red bulls, see my post earlier. Can't comment on the rest as not had them. My guess is most of these pressers are using the same MDMA source anyway/


----------



## Sprodo

thewhitebuilding said:


> Can I ask, is this PMK/ actually good MD being sold at a premium. Or similar dirt cheap prices to the usual dutch stuff?
> 
> Been offered something promising (not for a week though), but still at less than 20 a g



Are you talking offline or online? If offline I'd be worried. Online not so much


----------



## flashbak1

Yeah here but its crap report http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35783

Aye saw that but the report says they're untested and also the member date and comment from another member are registered very close to the submission date!


----------



## Treacle

breaks99 said:


> Mate are you there saturday? i'm there would be good to catch up again i'll keep one eye out for you!!


I sure am! :D

Stee: Sounds like the same kind of stuff, mate.

Thewhitebuilding: It was a startup offer online, and it was about £4 for a gramme. It was definitely worth taking a chance for £4.


----------



## flashbak1

Treacle said:


> I sure am! :D
> 
> What's the security like at Parklife? Never been before.


----------



## Treacle

Pretty thorough. You have to empty your pockets and then they frisk you. If you're really lucky, you'll get taken into a private tent and they really frisk you, which I've had happen to me. Just safety pin your stuff inside your boxers, and you'll be fine. That's always been my technique and it hasn't let me down. They can't touch your junk!


----------



## breaks99

Like most events if your there early doors they are way more thorough but if you arrive near the 5pm last entry theyjust end up shoving majority through, ive never had any issues even with dogs sniffing closely! On a diff note my mate had about 20 pre rolled joints last year and guy could smell it without looking so he just gave him a couple and didnt even get searched then lol

Nice one Treacle hopefully will bump into you!!


----------



## flashbak1

Treacle said:


> Pretty thorough. You have to empty your pockets and then they frisk you. If you're really lucky, you'll get taken into a private tent and they really frisk you, which I've had happen to me. Just safety pin your stuff inside your boxers, and you'll be fine. That's always been my technique and it hasn't let me down. They can't touch your junk!



Ta. 

So not a strip search if taken aside then? I'm very careful when I go anywhere so like to be prepped


----------



## flashbak1

flashbak1 said:


> Yeah here but its crap report http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35783
> 
> Aye saw that but the report says they're untested and also the member date and comment from another member are registered very close to the submission date!



Not the quickest result i've had but a nice purple Marquis one non the less 

Will road test at Parklife!


----------



## flashbak1

breaks99 said:


> Like most events if your there early doors they are way more thorough but if you arrive near the 5pm last entry theyjust end up shoving majority through, ive never had any issues even with dogs sniffing closely! On a diff note my mate had about 20 pre rolled joints last year and guy could smell it without looking so he just gave him a couple and didnt even get searched then lol
> 
> Nice one Treacle hopefully will bump into you!!



Ta.

We're not down till about 2 so wont be heading in until 3 i'd think.'

Police or guard dogs?

Lucky he got the right security to catch him!


----------



## Small_town_casual

flashbak1 said:


> Ta.
> 
> We're not down till about 2 so wont be heading in until 3 i'd think.'
> 
> Police or guard dogs?
> 
> Lucky he got the right security to catch him!



Just sniffer dogs but I swear they're just their dogs from home as a bluff to scare people to hand their shit in.

Last year I walked up to the line as the dog as halfway across so it didn't go passed me, I had my boxers loaded too 8(


----------



## bogman

Anybody here registered on the Spanish site Energy Control, i'm trying to re register but cant seem to access the private area of the site any more ?


----------



## Funkadelica

Does Energy Control or Wedinos accept test samples from other countries in Europe by any chance?  Or any other places I don't know about?  I've got some dodgy 'MDMA' crystal which I'm almost certain is something else, or something nasty has been added to it.  My friend had a big freak out and psychosis on a night out with it.  My other friend and I were fine but the stuff feels utter dirt and not right at all.  Comedown absolutely awful.

Really want to get it tested as I think the guy is still selling.

First time I've ever received a dodgy batch and I'm pretty gutted about it, more so for my friend to go through that kind of experience.


----------



## bogman

Funkadelica said:


> Does Energy Control or Wedinos accept test samples from other countries in Europe by any chance?  Or any other places I don't know about?  I've got some dodgy 'MDMA' crystal which I'm almost certain is something else, or something nasty has been added to it.  My friend had a big freak out and psychosis on a night out with it.  My other friend and I were fine but the stuff feels utter dirt and not right at all.  Comedown absolutely awful.
> 
> Really want to get it tested as I think the guy is still selling.
> 
> First time I've ever received a dodgy batch and I'm pretty gutted about it, more so for my friend to go through that kind of experience.



http://energycontrol.org/international.html i belive they do, not used them myself.

http://www.wedinos.org/sample_testing.html  i have had mixed results with this site, some samples tested and some not.


----------



## Funkadelica

^ All right man thanks.  Just had a look and they do so I'll get it sent out. 

Will let you all know on here as it was a UK seller I bought it off.  Don't want anyone to get this stuff.


----------



## Sprodo

Small_town_casual said:


> Just sniffer dogs but I swear they're just their dogs from home as a bluff to scare people to hand their shit in.
> 
> Last year I walked up to the line as the dog as halfway across so it didn't go passed me, I had my boxers loaded too 8(



It's rare they have proper dogs. They'll go for anyone that looks like a druggy or dealer and give the dog a signal to get him to sit so they can search you.


----------



## missing old pills

Dodgy mdma???? They've gotta get rid of tonnes of rc's somewhere now the head shops have closed.
Mind you I've not seen any good stuff since the 90's


----------



## Brenner

missing old pills said:


> Dodgy mdma???? They've gotta get rid of tonnes of rc's somewhere now the head shops have closed.
> Mind you I've not seen any good stuff since the 90's



None of us have, hence the huge debate about what the difference is between todays MDMA and what was in the 90s pills. Think most of the posts have been moved to another topic though (waiting for mods to re-post it)


----------



## missing old pills

I know mate I might of done a wee thread about it myself once upon a time.

I mustn't take up advertising space up hey :D


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Brenner said:


> None of us have, hence the huge debate about what the difference is between todays MDMA and what was in the 90s pills. Think most of the posts have been moved to another topic though (waiting for mods to re-post it)



Stuff in the 90s must have been AMMMMMAAAZZZZING. Because imo the MD we got 2007-2011 (inc tiny loveheart/smiley pills in manchester) were literally 10x better than anything I've had in last 5 years :-(


----------



## Small_town_casual

Sprodo said:


> It's rare they have proper dogs. They'll go for anyone that looks like a druggy or dealer and give the dog a signal to get him to sit so they can search you.



I went sankeys and carried in the yayo and dids got me and one of me mates bare in mind he's 39 and I'm a 23 year old in a smock and trainers and the dog barked at him to be searched... Searched me but just said they were after weapons, had it stashed well though


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Small_town_casual said:


> I went sankeys and carried in the yayo and dids got me and one of me mates bare in mind he's 39 and I'm a 23 year old in a smock and trainers and the dog barked at him to be searched... Searched me but just said they were after weapons, had it stashed well though



Smock? Those used to be school girl dresses in my day (when pills were good  ! Pigtails too? Although sure you looked gourgeous. I can't comment cos at least you got the youth on your side. I think you were right about that gig I went to last year which was actually 3 years ago. Seriously felt like last year but doing the old where was I before and after to get the time line does indeed suggest 13. 

Someone once told me for every year you grow older time speeds up. It's actually true. 9 years old and every birthday or Xmas seems like an eternity. Now it's oh fuck that was fast.

God forbid I bump into any of you at parklife as I'd bore the ass off you about the good old days. Just look out for the old guy and avoid. 

On another note pink MDMA powder?  Anyone? Wtf? done some research but very little except possible due to either dyes or differing methods of synthesis. Smells like total bull but suggestion of a MDA to MDMA process - yeh that's what I thought why bother. My bet RC or some DNM seller trying to "market" their produce from the crowd.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Smock? Those used to be school girl dresses in my day (when pills were good  ! Pigtails too? Although sure you looked gourgeous. I can't comment cos at least you got the youth on your side cos I think you were right about that gig I went to last year which was actually 3 years ago. Seriously felt like last year but doing the old where was I before and after to get the time line does indeed suggest 13.
> 
> Someone once told me for every year you grow older time speeds up. It's actually true. 9 years old and every birthday or Xmas seems like an eternity. Now it's oh fuck that was fast.
> 
> God forbid I bump into any of you at parklife as I'd bore the ass off you about the good old days. Just look out for the old guy and avoid.
> 
> On another note pink MDMA powder?  Anyone? Wtf? done some research but very little except possible due to either dyes or differing methods of synthesis. Smells like total bull but suggestion of a MDA to MDMA process - yeh that's what I thought why bother. My bet RC or some DNM seller trying to "market" their produce from the crowd.



No smock as in like what Noel Gallagher wore at Maine road, a penfield one... Smart as fuck, had a few people comment on it, one guy was buzzing off it at a happy Monday's gig I went to in a northern town 8( don't want to give too much away.

But yeah dog stopped my mate who's nearly 40 and not me going through in white trainers and that, was a good set, jaguar skills... Then ended up terrorising the rip off taxi driver on the way back then to my mates to carry on  ended up being one of them Friday-Sunday sessions 8)


----------



## Small_town_casual

Pink md? Never heard of that... Heard of pink champ am that all the old skool lot buzzed off and rave about... But then know a lad that sold "pink champagne" but was just billy mixed we pink food dye 8) just like I've heard of pink Peruvian


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

never heard of a smock in that way mate and I'm not sure Noel would of announced he was wearing one back at Glasto 95, God bless that wonderful B man from Bradford with his Landie ramming the fence to secure my "ticket" that year. although year before the tunnel at the main carpark was a fun way in. Especially following fit girl that was going commando (makes sense they'd only get dirty so saves on washing powder, water etc save the planet....) 

Now I feel really old Friday - Sunday. I wish. No fucker is ever awake these days after 6 hours from the first drop. 

Wish I was a weekend really love to see My Nu Leng. I'm old but I live for new music and those guys are seriously good at blending if your into jaguar but a bit deeper and longer on peaks and troughs. It's all about peaks and troughs ?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Small_town_casual said:


> Pink md? Never heard of that... Heard of pink champ am that all the old skool lot buzzed off and rave about... But then know a lad that sold "pink champagne" but was just billy mixed we pink food dye 8) just like I've heard of pink Peruvian


lets say my hopes are not high but positivity is always the key. I'll test so I'll let you know. I reckon if anyone can go to the length of adding dye they want their product to stand out and be identifiable. Bit like pills IE Powders who knows what my mate took that was so good, colour it then at least short term it identifies it brings rep and ultimately coinage.


----------



## breaks99

flashbak1 said:


> Ta.
> 
> We're not down till about 2 so wont be heading in until 3 i'd think.'
> 
> Police or guard dogs?
> 
> Lucky he got the right security to catch him!



It was the guy doing the serches that gripped him bloody useless dogs just walked straight past lol


----------



## steewith2ees

Brenner said:


> None of us have, hence the huge debate about what the difference is between todays MDMA and what was in the 90s pills. Think most of the posts have been moved to another topic though (waiting for mods to re-post it)



All the synth / precursor debate has been moved to a different thread. Its needs one more quick tidy up after which I'll ask Sprout if I can re - open it if it's approriate


----------



## flashbak1

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Smock? Those used to be school girl dresses in my day (when pills were good  ! Pigtails too? Although sure you looked gourgeous. I can't comment cos at least you got the youth on your side. I think you were right about that gig I went to last year which was actually 3 years ago. Seriously felt like last year but doing the old where was I before and after to get the time line does indeed suggest 13.
> 
> Someone once told me for every year you grow older time speeds up. It's actually true. 9 years old and every birthday or Xmas seems like an eternity. Now it's oh fuck that was fast.
> 
> God forbid I bump into any of you at parklife as I'd bore the ass off you about the good old days. Just look out for the old guy and avoid.
> 
> On another note pink MDMA powder?  Anyone? Wtf? done some research but very little except possible due to either dyes or differing methods of synthesis. Smells like total bull but suggestion of a MDA to MDMA process - yeh that's what I thought why bother. My bet RC or some DNM seller trying to "market" their produce from the crowd.



If it's proper powder and not crystal I would think that it's just left over dust from the bags the pills are in. Depending on press stability they could have tons of it!


----------



## steewith2ees

I had some powder covered cloudy crystal MDMA last w/e which was superb. The powder just looked like it was pulverised crystal possibly crushed like that in transit etc. It definitely wasn't crumblemashed bits of pill.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

steewith2ees said:


> I had some powder covered cloudy crystal MDMA last w/e which was superb. The powder just looked like it was pulverised crystal possibly crushed like that in transit etc. It definitely wasn't crumblemashed bits of pill.



Pink powder tested and it comes up as 4MMC. Smell gave it away really. Not bothered with it for last few years due to quality. Have to say this stuff is the strongest and most euphoric I've had since it was legal, literally had just a 15mg bump to check potency. It's almost too much. Looks like good stuff is back happy days.


----------



## steewith2ees

The powder on the crystal I had was sandy coloured and similar to the MDMA crystals it covered - wasn't 4-MMC - glad you found a bit of top banana tho


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

steewith2ees said:


> The powder on the crystal I had was sandy coloured and similar to the MDMA crystals it covered - wasn't 4-MMC - glad you found a bit of top banana tho



This stuff is crystalline and some powder with a pink hue to the crystal. Crushed it's more white in appearance. Now trying to stop myself from getting stuck in to a proper 50 mg rocket fuelled morning as it will ruin the planned weekend debauchery. Also sure the morning could easily turn into an until the bag is gone. Bloody good value as well based on stength. A proper gram of 4MMC and a long weekend of fun and games such a happy bunny. 

Weird because in the old days it would of been opposite and I'd of been happier for it to be MD. Probably still swap it for that stuff Treacle and you had Stee but this weekend my seratonin belongs to the pirate ?


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> never heard of a smock in that way mate and I'm not sure Noel would of announced he was wearing one back at Glasto 95, God bless that wonderful B man from Bradford with his Landie ramming the fence to secure my "ticket" that year. although year before the tunnel at the main carpark was a fun way in. Especially following fit girl that was going commando (makes sense they'd only get dirty so saves on washing powder, water etc save the planet....)
> 
> Now I feel really old Friday - Sunday. I wish. No fucker is ever awake these days after 6 hours from the first drop.
> 
> Wish I was a weekend really love to see My Nu Leng. I'm old but I live for new music and those guys are seriously good at blending if your into jaguar but a bit deeper and longer on peaks and troughs. It's all about peaks and troughs &#55357;&#56841;



http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail/news-photo/noel-gallagher-of-oasis-playing-maine-road-in-manchester-in-news-photo/112411663#

Smock


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Now I understand ?

Peak 

http://www.blogtrw.com/wp-content/uploads/Reached-the-top.jpg

And then trough

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0Bm0NyEJY...ACwQ/qoqqtC8wpN4/s1600/pigs-at-the-trough.jpg


----------



## ClemFandango

Seeing as though there's almost more mods than regular posters on here, can't someone create a new thread for the dick-sizing 'my 90s pills were the shit and yours now ain't ' and leave this one for the pills/MD that currently available now, at present? 

 Personally, my MD magic was lost long ago. Don't bother with it anymore; it makes me depressed while on it. I don't necessarily blame the current synths for that. (But 90s Fido Didos and Robo Robins were the shiz-nips).  See...even I can't resist bragging about what we used to have.

 Agghh... please make a separate thread, motherfuckers? I thank ye.


----------



## steewith2ees

No

That is what this thread is for.

It's main use is to discuss current MDMA / Pills that are available. There is no harm in using old experiences to give the current drugs available some context with regards to their effects.  

I have been taking this drug for 21 years and I still think it is as good as ever when it's proper.


----------



## ClemFandango

steewith2ees said:


> No
> 
> That is what this thread is for.
> 
> It's main use is to discuss current MDMA / Pills that are available. There is no harm in using old experiences to give the current drugs available some context with regards to their effects.
> 
> I have been taking this drug for 21 years and I still think it is as good as ever when it's proper.



 Fair do's... you must be one of those normal people who get happy feelings on modern MDMA and other heart-racing stimulants. You seem to be quite defensive about your MD. 

 I've tried the majority of the naughtyweb vendors' MDxx and it's just not the same feeling anymore. 


 Maybe it depends on how old people are when they first start taking it. Maybe it depends on how often they use it. Interval time etc..

 For those who used to cane it 2-3 times a week for years, they've without doubt done some damage to their brain. 

 I get more euphoric off depressants, nowadays


----------



## steewith2ees

I started using it occasionally in 1995 and between 1997 and 2005 I was taking pills at clubs most weekends. 

It's just a drug effect like any other. Like many psychedelic type drugs what you get out of it depends on what you bring to the experience - you can't just sit back and expect it's empathogenic qualities to provide the vibe automatically. The MDMA I had on Saturday felt just as Ecstasy like as any of the pills I took in the mid - late 90's.


----------



## steewith2ees

steewith2ees said:


> I started using it occasionally in 1995 and between 1997 and 2005 I was taking pills at clubs most weekends.
> 
> It's just a drug effect like any other. Like many psychedelic type drugs what you get out of it depends on what you bring to the experience - you can't just sit back and expect it's empathogenic qualities to provide the vibe automatically. The MDMA I had on Saturday felt just as Ecstasy like as any of the pills I took in the mid - late 90's.



Don't worry I'm hardly defensive with regards my 'MDMA'. I rarely use it now as I hardly go dancing due to a long standing heroin addiction. I don't have a regular source for it at the moment so I just report on how it was. If I think its crap I'll say so no worries.


----------



## ClemFandango

steewith2ees said:


> I started using it occasionally in 1995 and between 1997 and 2005 I was taking pills at clubs most weekends.
> 
> It's just a drug effect like any other. Like many psychedelic type drugs what you get out of it depends on what you bring to the experience - you can't just sit back and expect it's empathogenic qualities to provide the vibe automatically. The MDMA I had on Saturday felt just as Ecstasy like as any of the pills I took in the mid - late 90's.



 You're about the same age as me, then. (Old cunt!)

 When I first started taking pills, we'd sit in the forecourt of some bowling green, usually with rain pissing it down. Best nights ever. Well, at the time. 
 I've also been a bit weird and in my teenage years - due to having disposable income by working silly shifts in Safeway - used to take pills on my own while watching TV with my hand halfway down me trousers and got unimaginable empathy from some pills. 

 So, that, for me, puts the set and setting debate to sleep. 

 I've simply abused MDMA and its analogues to the extent that nowadays, it paradoxically makes me feel depressed while ON a pill. 

 Yes, I know I'm an anomaly; but I somehow believe that had I used MDxx responsibly when I was younger, I may actually get something out of it now. 

 Anyway, fuck it... I prefer opioids.


----------



## chivers

Got some pills turquoise in colour round with a v stamp and break line no idea what they are wondering if anyone here had heard of them? Quite big too


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Now I understand ?
> 
> Peak
> 
> http://www.blogtrw.com/wp-content/uploads/Reached-the-top.jpg
> 
> And then trough
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0Bm0NyEJY...ACwQ/qoqqtC8wpN4/s1600/pigs-at-the-trough.jpg



I thought you meant a peak in a cap and a trough as in what guys urinate into in some pubs... I understand now


----------



## ClemFandango

Small_town_casual said:


> I thought you meant a peak in a cap and a trough as in what guys urinate into in some pubs... I understand now



 I haven't got a small tallywacker, but I still get stage fright when I have to urinate with a man to my left, a man to my right...and several behind. 

 Anyone got any tips how I can do a piss literally centimetres next to another man?


----------



## MiniNapalm

ClemFandango said:


> I haven't got a small tallywacker, but I still get stage fright when I have to urinate with a man to my left, a man to my right...and several behind.
> 
> Anyone got any tips how I can do a piss literally centimetres next to another man?



^You and me too mate. The stalls are your friends ?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

After thinking it was a 4 MMC weekend things changed. One of our seriously old boy mates (64) revealed they had been keeping a special present for us. Lovely champagne / clear crystal grinds to off white powder Caribbean white beach sand. Tested and wow fastest and most violent reactions I've seen. Fizzing exploding smoking not just to the Marquis. Straight black. 5 reagents and literally mili second reaction to each. 

No smell from crystal but on grinding a very slight acetone sweet smell which quickly disappears. 

Starting on 60mg bombs to be safe and find potency. Alas only 180mg per crew member but we are assured that's all we will need!! Happier days.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Keep us posted Boa - sounds very promising!


----------



## ponch

anyone had any experience with purple teslas?


----------



## steewith2ees

Someone else was either discussing them or asking about them as well in here somewhere. I need me glasses.....

Edit: Sorry i was wrong it was the orange teslas they were on about


----------



## Small_town_casual

ponch said:


> anyone had any experience with purple teslas?



Yeah heard good reviews and have been circulating Manchester a bit apparently and as stated in a previous post this is good because that means they will have been sprinkled with a pinch of magic while there


----------



## Treacle

Me and my mate got stopped, so the dogs could sniff us, yesterday. It smelt my crotch, where my drugs were, and moved straight on. My mate was told the dog had smelt something on him (he had nothing), so he got interrogated. I was totally calm, because I was certain that the dogs are for show. That's the second time that a sniffer dog hasn't smelt several different drugs on me. Worry not!



ponch said:


> anyone had any experience with purple teslas?


I've done them a couple of times. Usual mongy shit, really.

Did the rest of my PMK MDMA this weekend, at Parklife, and was happy with the effects (again). Even two days running, with some speed on the second day, I still came up, which is unusual for me. Gave some to my mate, as well, who absolutely loved it.


----------



## BigG

Just wanted to say the whole "sniffer dog" thing is bollocks. They cost an absolute fortune to hire.

If you read Howard Marks new book Mr Smiley he was going to hire one to sniff out one of his MDMA loads but the cost was to prohibitive. If a professional smuggler like him cant afford it and will take the risk without it then I highly doubt some two bit security firm can afford them.

Its just a deterent. If it stops only 10% of people from bringing in drugs cos they think it's real then it's worth it. But they're only normal dogs. I'd bet my next paycheck on it.


----------



## breaks99

I tried the Mini Coopers at parklife saturday and gotta say i was pretty impressed with them, only had 1 then another half bout 90 mins after! To say i wasnt in the greates mood prior to taking them is an understatement, cold and wet through and had a big 'off' witht he missus but that all changed after about 30 mins, once fully up the rain felt great and was surprised how much i felt the half kick in tbh!!

Regards to the geting in bit, we rocked up and 4.30 and no one there, just walked straight up to search got wafted with a metal detector then straight through, my mate didnt even get his ticket scanned!!


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Well the fast and violent reaction to marquis and other reagents meant very little. 120 mg bombed and a very light experience. Energy but no really euphoria or empathy, no wish to engage with others. Ended up at 240 mg over 6 hours and really a sub par experience. I get the feeling it's game over for me and MD.


----------



## Brenner

breaks99 said:


> I tried the Mini Coopers at parklife saturday and gotta say i was pretty impressed with them, only had 1 then another half bout 90 mins after! To say i wasnt in the greates mood prior to taking them is an understatement, cold and wet through and had a big 'off' witht he missus but that all changed after about 30 mins, once fully up the rain felt great and was surprised how much i felt the half kick in tbh!!
> 
> Regards to the geting in bit, we rocked up and 4.30 and no one there, just walked straight up to search got wafted with a metal detector then straight through, my mate didnt even get his ticket scanned!!



Thanks for the info, can you provide any more details such as how long the experience lasted, peak times etc.?


----------



## breaks99

Brenner said:


> Thanks for the info, can you provide any more details such as how long the experience lasted, peak times etc.?



I think dropped around 6pm, felt it coming up after about 30 mins, by 60 mins getting pretty heavy waves, about 30 mins after pretty much on a level peak trying to focus an eye on the england game but not a chance was dancing too much even though screen right in front of me! I was still really high but dropped other half just before 9 i think as i thought Chemical brothers would be on soon, it gave me a kick up the arse just the right time as they came on at 9.30, like i said surprised it hit in so hard had me totally lost in it all for a good 60 mins then it tapered off slightly i could then watch a bit of the visuals for last part of their show, really fucking good by the way!!


----------



## ponch

Treacle said:


> Me and my mate got stopped, so the dogs could sniff us, yesterday. It smelt my crotch, where my drugs were, and moved straight on. My mate was told the dog had smelt something on him (he had nothing), so he got interrogated. I was totally calm, because I was certain that the dogs are for show. That's the second time that a sniffer dog hasn't smelt several different drugs on me. Worry not!
> 
> 
> I've done them a couple of times. Usual mongy shit, really.
> 
> Did the rest of my PMK MDMA this weekend, at Parklife, and was happy with the effects (again). Even two days running, with some speed on the second day, I still came up, which is unusual for me. Gave some to my mate, as well, who absolutely loved it.



I've got 10 to get through so will see how I get on with them. My mate took 2 at parklife and got lost for 2 hours absolutely out of his mind and ended up losing 2g of coke and the rest of his pills. 

The MEN are reporting only 15 arrests on the Saturday which must be pretty comprehensive proof that the dogs do fuck all. 15 out of 70k and I'm guessing not all of those were arrested on entry either is pretty good odds.


----------



## Brenner

breaks99 said:


> I think dropped around 6pm, felt it coming up after about 30 mins, by 60 mins getting pretty heavy waves, about 30 mins after pretty much on a level peak trying to focus an eye on the england game but not a chance was dancing too much even though screen right in front of me! I was still really high but dropped other half just before 9 i think as i thought Chemical brothers would be on soon, it gave me a kick up the arse just the right time as they came on at 9.30, like i said surprised it hit in so hard had me totally lost in it all for a good 60 mins then it tapered off slightly i could then watch a bit of the visuals for last part of their show, really fucking good by the way!!



Cheers for the info bud, sounds like 1 pill (dose) lasts about 3 hours based on your description.


----------



## BigG

Man you fellas make me so jealous!!

I'm probs too old now (41) but would love nothing better to go to something like that and get truly fucked......

Work commitment say no unfortunately


----------



## breaks99

Brenner said:


> Cheers for the info bud, sounds like 1 pill (dose) lasts about 3 hours based on your description.



Yeah sounds about right mate!


----------



## breaks99

BigG said:


> Man you fellas make me so jealous!!
> 
> I'm probs too old now (41) but would love nothing better to go to something like that and get truly fucked......
> 
> Work commitment say no unfortunately



Well I'm 44 so your Defo not too old  ?


----------



## benson7

breaks99 said:


> I tried the Mini Coopers at parklife saturday and gotta say i was pretty impressed with them, only had 1 then another half bout 90 mins after! To say i wasnt in the greates mood prior to taking them is an understatement, cold and wet through and had a big 'off' witht he missus but that all changed after about 30 mins, once fully up the rain felt great and was surprised how much i felt the half kick in tbh!!



Nice one - I have a few of these to try of various colours in a couple of weekends' time.


----------



## terarc

Anyone here bumped into Blue Transformer pills lately?

Was doing welfare at a festival this weekend and there was a number of people having problems with them. Most of them we just heard about by ear but a couple came over 24hrs after taking them saying the effects lasted way too long and now they couldn't sleep and felt super shitty. They looked really sweaty and uncomfortable and paramedics had to keep an eye on them as their heart rates were very high. Another guy was similar but even worse and had to stay under supervision of paramedics for about 24hrs. One other guy came over to us about 6 hours after taking his and was acting very strange, borderline psychotic.

Just wondering if anyone has run into these or tested them? I'm interested in what was in it. There's only one recent pill report entry but not from UK, it did suggest they were adulterated with piperazines though.


----------



## Juanba77

Hi. Does anyone tryied "music on" logo shaped grey pills? Thanks


----------



## bogman

terarc said:


> Anyone here bumped into Blue Transformer pills lately?
> 
> Was doing welfare at a festival this weekend and there was a number of people having problems with them. Most of them we just heard about by ear but a couple came over 24hrs after taking them saying the effects lasted way too long and now they couldn't sleep and felt super shitty. They looked really sweaty and uncomfortable and paramedics had to keep an eye on them as their heart rates were very high. Another guy was similar but even worse and had to stay under supervision of paramedics for about 24hrs. One other guy came over to us about 6 hours after taking his and was acting very strange, borderline psychotic.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has run into these or tested them? I'm interested in what was in it. There's only one recent pill report entry but not from UK, it did suggest they were adulterated with piperazines though.



only ones i can think of, http://www.drogenarbeitz6.at/filead...uck/Warnung_XTC_Dimethylon_4-CMC_Juni2015.pdf


----------



## flashbak1

Treacle said:


> Me and my mate got stopped, so the dogs could sniff us, yesterday. It smelt my crotch, where my drugs were, and moved straight on. My mate was told the dog had smelt something on him (he had nothing), so he got interrogated. I was totally calm, because I was certain that the dogs are for show. That's the second time that a sniffer dog hasn't smelt several different drugs on me. Worry not!
> 
> Close one!
> 
> We arrived about 3.30/4 and more or less walked straight in with no issues. They gave me a weekend band by mistake which was nice!
> 
> Our train home was just before 10am on Sunday so I gave it to a guy Chris that we met at the Adam Beyer after party for free. He reciprocated by asking and getting his mate to give me a bump of K which was nice!
> 
> Nice fest and not too muddy on the Sat considering how wet the ground was.
> 
> They need to give Elrow a bigger tent though as it was a total joke trying to dance in it with the amount of people crammed in
> 
> My mate and his missus are over for Sonar and need tickets for Elrow this Sunday if anyone can't make it and has any for sale?


----------



## foolsgold25

I was at Parklife for the weekend, had a great time. I had the new Tesla model X pills, they were alright, was expecting more tbh. No real come up or rushes, had a few moments where I felt amazing but ended up taking quite a few halls along with MD and half a cheeky monkey. Just lacking any real empathy, also both days I woke up the following day feeling fine, pupils weren't big at all etc....


----------



## Don Luigi

foolsgold25 said:


> I was at Parklife for the weekend, had a great time. I had the new Tesla model X pills, they were alright, was expecting more tbh. No real come up or rushes, had a few moments where I felt amazing but ended up taking quite a few halls along with MD and half a cheeky monkey. Just lacking any real empathy, also both days I woke up the following day feeling fine, pupils weren't big at all etc....



I nearly had a heart attack when I first glanced at your username, mate!


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

terarc said:


> Anyone here bumped into Blue Transformer pills lately?
> 
> Was doing welfare at a festival this weekend and there was a number of people having problems with them. Most of them we just heard about by ear but a couple came over 24hrs after taking them saying the effects lasted way too long and now they couldn't sleep and felt super shitty. They looked really sweaty and uncomfortable and paramedics had to keep an eye on them as their heart rates were very high. Another guy was similar but even worse and had to stay under supervision of paramedics for about 24hrs. One other guy came over to us about 6 hours after taking his and was acting very strange, borderline psychotic.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has run into these or tested them? I'm interested in what was in it. There's only one recent pill report entry but not from UK, it did suggest they were adulterated with piperazines though.



There were blue transformer (decipticon) pills knocking around Manc in mid to late 2015. Never tried as the dyes have been available to buy online for ages. Sure someone mentioned them on here at the time. Possibly someone had a stash and decided to shift?

 I had a few sellers approach me this year with obvious copies especially Tesla. lets face it festivals are always the worst place to buy drugs. It seemed that white or tan powder was the drug of choice and everywhere you looked keys or fingernails were going into bags. Presume some would of been MD but I really don't understand the logic of doing 30 mg multiple bumps approach. 

The worst sales pitch I had was some guy coked off his nut telling me how he doesn't like pure Coke so he gets cheaper stuff, informing me he had bought 10g in up his arse and had a mare in the portaloo trying to extract it. Showed me the baggy and then said "do you want to buy some"! 

Elrow was a big shame. Tent was indeed too small and ridiculously full, but the music banging. Saw quite a few casualties one poor guy exiting Elrow with a serious case of destroyed nose. 

Parklife was my last big day out for a long time. A good day but a day of realisation. Ive realised that the scene has changed so much and become more about getting mashed chemical soup up than the love peace and unity vibe. Plus the effects of the comedown simply aren't worth the few hours I got in the good zone. Getting old and I guess the magic is lost. If it is the MD I really can't be arsed anymore going through multiple experiences to try and find good stuff.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Has anyone tried pink Oreos?


----------



## Small_town_casual

MiniNapalm said:


> Has anyone tried pink Oreos?



I haven't but they are a CP press and the red supremes he did were nice and apparently the new teslas are too so if grab them mate


----------



## Shambles

ClemFandango said:


> Seeing as though there's almost more mods than regular posters on here, can't someone create a new thread for the dick-sizing 'my 90s pills were the shit and yours now ain't ' and leave this one for the pills/MD that currently available now, at present?
> 
> Personally, my MD magic was lost long ago. Don't bother with it anymore; it makes me depressed while on it. I don't necessarily blame the current synths for that. (But 90s Fido Didos and Robo Robins were the shiz-nips).  See...even I can't resist bragging about what we used to have.
> 
> Agghh... please make a separate thread, motherfuckers? I thank ye.



Your word, my command...

Pills circa 19xx Get all your pill nostalgia discussion done here

MDMA Chemisty/Pharmacology Thread


----------



## Brenner

Shambles said:


> MDMA Chemisty/Pharmacology Thread



Thread appears to be closed?


----------



## chivers

they were available online a few months back, i didn't get them but there were 2 pill options from the vendor. They look the same

purple transformers i am talking about here


----------



## Shambles

Brenner said:


> Thread appears to be closed?



So it does. Doh! Thanks for the heads-up - all re-opened and ready to go. Fancy a job? :D


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

ClemFandango said:


> 'my 90s pills were the shit and yours now ain't '



90's pills? 

Juvenile fucking lightweight.


----------



## Treacle

flashbak1 said:


> Close one!


This was on the Sunday, just before 5 (last entry), and I think the police were just bored and trying to make it look as if they were doing something useful. I didn't get offered drugs once in there, but I reckon that's because everyone took in their own. Did you see the pissy mud by the toilets, by the end? It was like shin-deep and there were people wearing trainers (and even sandals) walking through it! Me and my mate stood there for a good five minutes just watching them, because it was so ridiculous. Getting out after Major Lazer was a fucking nightmare, though. It took at least half an hour, and I'm quite sure that it was through a fence that people had broken through. It's definitely not a place for those of a claustrophobic nature, when 70,000 people are trying to leave a festival in various states! Amazing time, though, as always.


----------



## Sprodo

MiniNapalm said:


> Has anyone tried pink Oreos?



Yes wrote a brief a few pages back. Mine are the lighter pink rather then bright electric and were first press and a bit crumbly. CP press on the back. 

Quite messy, empathy and very chatty. Sweated a lot which isn't overly unusual but huge pupils that prevented me getting into 2 clubs for after parties !

I did take another pill before moving onto a whole Oreo, and will be giving just the Oreos a go soon


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cheers Sprodo (and others for feedback), I missed that.

Sounds like CP has top quality MDMA, so will check them out (or CP Teslas if they aren't available) and report back of successful.


----------



## uniqlo2015

terarc said:


> Anyone here bumped into Blue Transformer pills lately?
> .


Had what were sold as Blue Decepticon's around the start of 2016 and they were great. nothing like you described. But these dissppeared from sale after  amonth or two.

Tried both *Pink Rockets* and *Blue Tesla* last weekend and would recommend, Tesla more than Rockets but both quite fun. Tesla a bit like Silver Bars from mid 2015.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Been stone roses, just got back and me and my mates were on SIM cards and red defqons, usual Dutch sort that mong you as opposed to buzzing and loved up, however the red defqons were definately more lively, we all agreed that


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

uniqlo2015 said:


> Had what were sold as Blue Decepticon's around the start of 2016 and they were great. nothing like you described. But these dissppeared from sale after  amonth or two.
> 
> Tried both *Pink Rockets* and *Blue Tesla* last weekend and would recommend, Tesla more than Rockets but both quite fun. Tesla a bit like Silver Bars from mid 2015.



Those blue transformers look dodgy TBH. Someone has put a report on PR which pretty much backs up what terarc was saying.


----------



## Brenner

To be honest, with a lot of the stuff I see on pill reports these days, they should rename it to Dealer Reports haha. Still seems to be a few legit reporters out there though.


----------



## chivers

http://partyflock.nl/topic/877392/page/1777

partyflock forum test result





terarc said:


> Anyone here bumped into Blue Transformer pills lately?
> 
> Was doing welfare at a festival this weekend and there was a number of people having problems with them. Most of them we just heard about by ear but a couple came over 24hrs after taking them saying the effects lasted way too long and now they couldn't sleep and felt super shitty. They looked really sweaty and uncomfortable and paramedics had to keep an eye on them as their heart rates were very high. Another guy was similar but even worse and had to stay under supervision of paramedics for about 24hrs. One other guy came over to us about 6 hours after taking his and was acting very strange, borderline psychotic.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has run into these or tested them? I'm interested in what was in it. There's only one recent pill report entry but not from UK, it did suggest they were adulterated with piperazines though.


----------



## Grassman

I've just got a little bored and marquis tested an old gold bar (mongy shite) and an old dutch lion (lovey, empathy etc.)

Guess what, the gold bar went black and the lion went purple....


----------



## Small_town_casual

Grassman said:


> I've just got a little bored and marquis tested an old gold bar (mongy shite) and an old dutch lion (lovey, empathy etc.)
> 
> Guess what, the gold bar went black and the lion went purple....



Getting boring now this, talk about teaching your grandma to suck eggs... Been covered a 1,000 times pal this purple and black theory and yes we all know the Dutch lions were good and yes you probably could have just found a report on pill reports about both showing the test results instead of having to scrape bits off your Gary's.


----------



## Grassman

No need to be a knobhead about it. I've been around here bloody ages and will post my finding if I want to.


----------



## consumer

Personally i think its great that Grassman tested his pills and reported the results. Back in my day mdma always went purple then to black. Its relevant and i dont see what the problem is with posting this.


----------



## BigG

Small_town_casual said:


> Getting boring now this, talk about teaching your grandma to suck eggs... Been covered a 1,000 times pal this purple and black theory and yes we all know the Dutch lions were good and yes you probably could have just found a report on pill reports about both showing the test results instead of having to scrape bits off your Gary's.



Why do you keep doing this?

If the fella wants to post that he tested some pills why do you feel the need to go out of your way to take a pop at him?

Is it really worth the calories it took to type that just to have a dig at the lad for some innocuous post?


----------



## Brenner

Grassman said:


> I've just got a little bored and marquis tested an old gold bar (mongy shite) and an old dutch lion (lovey, empathy etc.)
> 
> Guess what, the gold bar went black and the lion went purple....



Cheers for testing bud, don't suppose you could PM me a pic of the Lion test result so I have it for reference?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

BigG said:


> Why do you keep doing this?
> 
> If the fella wants to post that he tested some pills why do you feel the need to go out of your way to take a pop at him?
> 
> Is it really worth the calories it took to type that just to have a dig at the lad for some innocuous post?



Quite easy to see why TBH. Small town Casual suffers from the old Tuesday blues. 

Not the first time he has jumped on someone for very little reason after banging down serious Mg. Although I do see now mention of Mongy. Coming over to the dark side Casual? 

Keep it safe and supportive man and lay off the sweeties for a few weeks or next you'll be going yank on us in the LTC thread.


----------



## chojek

Grassman said:


> I've just got a little bored and marquis tested an old gold bar (mongy shite) and an old dutch lion (lovey, empathy etc.)
> 
> Guess what, the gold bar went black and the lion went purple....


 Perfect example, and thanks for sharing. I remember the hype before I had my first Gold Bar and just how disappointing and mongy it was. Dutch Lions on the other hand, still make me shiver thinking about them. I'm only buying pills that go to purple from now on. Thanks to everyone for spreading this wisdom.


----------



## chojek

foolsgold25 said:


> I was at Parklife for the weekend, had a great time. I had the new Tesla model X pills, they were alright, was expecting more tbh. No real come up or rushes, had a few moments where I felt amazing but ended up taking quite a few halls along with MD and half a cheeky monkey. Just lacking any real empathy, also both days I woke up the following day feeling fine, pupils weren't big at all etc....


 What colour was your Tesla Model X? I can get white/ light blueish ones. I read that they give a good rush, so I'm disappointed to read your review. And did you have any tolerance before taking them? I may opt for more Green Dom Perignons instead if they're not that rushy. I'm all for the rush. The more manic the rush the better really. 

I quite liked the Cheeky Monkeys to be honest, solid pill.


----------



## Small_town_casual

There's just no need to tell everyone what we already know, loads reported that the lions went purple and the gold bars went black... Yeah I have got the blues because no stone roses is over with and nothing to look forward to as my bail is tomorrow


----------



## Small_town_casual

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35274

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33722

There ya go


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Small_town_casual said:


> There's just no need to tell everyone what we already know, loads reported that the lions went purple and the gold bars went black... Yeah I have got the blues because no stone roses is over with and nothing to look forward to as my bail is tomorrow



Repeating information doesn't hurt the site one bit. Many new, different people look at these forums every day. You've been here seven years. How many times have you seen someone say "can't be bothered to use the search engine"? If you've been reading regularly, the answer to that is lots. But 180 posts in 7 years? What's that all about? You been 'on holiday'?

Good luck with the bail.

And Grassman should post more too. His Primal Scream avatar is cool.

Seriously, good luck with the bail.


----------



## Small_town_casual

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Repeating information doesn't hurt the site one bit. Many new, different people look at these forums every day. You've been here seven years. How many times have you seen someone say "can't be bothered to use the search engine"? If you've been reading regularly, the answer to that is lots. But 180 posts in 7 years? What's that all about? You been 'on holiday'?
> 
> Good luck with the bail.
> 
> And Grassman should post more too. His Primal Scream avatar is cool.
> 
> Seriously, good luck with the bail.



No, joined years ago and forgot me password... Yeah sorry I was on a come down and yeah I'll need it... Trying to do me with a conspiracy charge


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Small_town_casual said:


> Trying to do me with a conspiracy charge



That's just what the government wants you to think : P


----------



## Small_town_casual

SquidInSunglasses said:


> That's just what the government wants you to think : P



No... I've got my charge sheet that says it 8(


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Small_town_casual said:


> No... I've got my charge sheet that says it 8(



And who gave you that charge sheet? The government! Don't you see, the conspiracy is real and right before your eyes!

(And back in reality, good luck with everything and hope it shakes out well).


----------



## Grassman

Small_town_casual said:


> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35274
> 
> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33722
> 
> There ya go



Who gives a fuck? I tested some pills and posted the results. Isn't that what this forum is all about? Who are you to decide what's too repetitive and what's not. I've got as much right to share my findings as anyone else. 

You being a twat is what I find repetitive.


----------



## Grassman

Small_town_casual said:


> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35274
> 
> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33722
> 
> There ya go





Brenner said:


> Cheers for testing bud, don't suppose you could PM me a pic of the Lion test result so I have it for reference?



Sorry mate, didn't take a photo. But the point is, that the theory was proven. Purple = good pill. Black = not so good pill, at least in my experience. And yeah, maybe some of you already knew.


----------



## Josh

consumer said:


> Personally i think its great that Grassman tested his pills and reported the results. Back in my day mdma always went purple then to black. Its relevant and i dont see what the problem is with posting this.



The mdma I've currently got (of which the big crystals are a filthy brown colour) takes fucking forever to go from purple to black, but is properly good stuff. Does this support the theory or counter it?


----------



## consumer

Josh said:


> The mdma I've currently got (of which the big crystals are a filthy brown colour) takes fucking forever to go from purple to black, but is properly good stuff. Does this support the theory or counter it?



Yep thats what used to happen bro


----------



## Brenner

Josh said:


> The mdma I've currently got (of which the big crystals are a filthy brown colour) takes fucking forever to go from purple to black, but is properly good stuff. Does this support the theory or counter it?



When you say good stuff, how long does the experience last and how much are you dosing etc?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

All these dealer reports on PR are so fucking annoying


----------



## smik2

Anyone tried the irn bru pills in Scotland?


----------



## Small_town_casual

My mate got some mini coopers, said they're silver??? I thought they were red, blue and white?


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Morning all , hope your all well ... I've got some Ace of Spades coming - ment to be MDMA / MDA mix any one tried or tested these? also got a few Mini coopers and some supposed saffrole MDMA coming , hoping there good , I haven't had anything in over 4 - 5 months now ... Summer Gathering next month bring on getting the old raving shoes on and chopping some shapes


----------



## Sprodo

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Morning all , hope your all well ... I've got some Ace of Spades coming - ment to be MDMA / MDA mix any one tried or tested these? also got a few Mini coopers and some supposed saffrole MDMA coming , hoping there good , I haven't had anything in over 4 - 5 months now ... Summer Gathering next month bring on getting the old raving shoes on and chopping some shapes



Was tempted by these but saw very mixed reviews , but a lot of trolling and dealer talk no doubt.

From those that know, the mix appears to be 100mg MDMA / 60-65 MDA. Is that good and how would you dose? Halves or whole one and how long do you get from it?


----------



## Small_town_casual

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Morning all , hope your all well ... I've got some Ace of Spades coming - ment to be MDMA / MDA mix any one tried or tested these? also got a few Mini coopers and some supposed saffrole MDMA coming , hoping there good , I haven't had anything in over 4 - 5 months now ... Summer Gathering next month bring on getting the old raving shoes on and chopping some shapes



Those ace of spades look good, have you tested the MDMA out yet? I've never used the dark net but I imagine advertising MDMA as safrole made is the new "200mg bangers" or "Peruvian flake"


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Small_town_casual said:


> Those ace of spades look good, have you tested the MDMA out yet? I've never used the dark net but I imagine advertising MDMA as safrole made is the new "200mg bangers" or "Peruvian flake"



not yet bud but will do soon , to be honest ive had stuff from same supplier and been pretty good in the past but you don't see many that advertise saffrole synth MDMA most just say 80 - 84% dutch finest


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Fuck this. Given up.

It's been 4 or 5 years since "our guy" disappeared. He said he was finishing as he knew a drought was coming..... he was sure on to something (though I believe we were lucky in that the drought happened a few years prior. Had a few OK pills (ufos, pugeots) and some OK bits of MD, but nothing has compared to what we were getting before that. Last pills that were of what I'd call good quality were the white smileys and lovehearts that flooded manchester for a quid a pop back in 2010.

Had some fun nights on the new stuff, but nothing life-changing or something I'll look back on in years to come nostalgically. And had far too many nights that I can't remember anymore due to the mongyness we've had to suffer to get the smiles we wanted. And it's nothing to do with tolerance at all, some of the guys I still go out with had their first experience of the older good stuff literally on one or two occasions before it disappeared, and they noticed the same clear difference when it all changed , despite (compared to my modest experience) being very fresh to mdma. 

Anyway, I know this is just an echo of a number of similar posts from others over recent years. So sorry if seems like "another moan"....but wanted to get my 10p's worth in...... as that's it now. Done searching. Fuck it. Until I see or hear reports from people whose opinion I value (most people on here) that the old stuff is back in a big and easy to find way. So, begrudgingly that's me done on this front :-(  Stay safe guys and keep enjoying yourselves


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Morning all , hope your all well ... I've got some Ace of Spades coming - ment to be MDMA / MDA mix any one tried or tested these? also got a few Mini coopers and some supposed saffrole MDMA coming , hoping there good , I haven't had anything in over 4 - 5 months now ... Summer Gathering next month bring on getting the old raving shoes on and chopping some shapes



Yes man in there too. Hardcore hardhouse hardstyle jungle. ...   Perfect


----------



## SilentRoller

Yeah, I too now think that there is some serious truth behind this synth of MDMA theory. My mate on Friday after not doing MDMA for 6+ months dropped a 200mg dutch pill. He said it was really mongy, and very short lasting - the main aspects of the high over in about 2 hours.

I won't touch any of the Dutch presses anymore, or most MDMA for that matter. It has just become utter mongy shite.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Yep. Or we all lost the magic together.......


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Fiction but wish it was fact

The real E co.

We at the real E co are offering a once in a lifetime opportunity to become part of our selected group who put quality over quantity.

We the real E co want to take less than 180 mg per experience and actually have a great time. 

We have assembled a group of leading Chemist who have seen service with Roche and have set up a clandestine lab that mimics Shulgins.

We have sourced the original precursors and we have made a small batch of absolute pure MDMA. 

Testing has shown that a 120 mg dose will make looking at the mountains so beautiful you have to turn away. Testing has shown that you will be feeling empathy for even the guy next doors dog that barks all night and shits on your lawn. Testing has shown you will even find joy in listening to Suebo. 

We offer just 5000 places to the first lucky few willing to pay £ 250 a year for 1 gram. We will send 250 mg every 4 months. 

With each delivery  we will send all documentation on both GC / MS and racemic


----------



## steewith2ees

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Fiction but wish it was fact
> 
> The real E co.
> 
> We at the real E co are offering a once in a lifetime opportunity to become part of our selected group who put quality over quantity.
> 
> We the real E co want to take less than 180 mg per experience and actually have a great time.
> 
> We have assembled a group of leading Chemist who have seen service with Roche and have set up a clandestine lab that mimics Shulgins.
> 
> We have sourced the original precursors and we have made a small batch of absolute pure MDMA.
> 
> Testing has shown that a 120 mg dose will make looking at the mountains so beautiful you have to turn away. Testing has shown that you will be feeling empathy for even the guy next doors dog that barks all night and shits on your lawn. Testing has shown you will even find joy in listening to Suebo.
> 
> We offer just 5000 places to the first lucky few willing to pay £ 250 a year for 1 gram. We will send 250 mg every 4 months.
> 
> With each delivery  we will send all documentation on both GC / MS and racemic



Offering a fictional source for any drug is strictly forbidden under the fictional version of the BLUA, so I will have to issue you with a fictional infraction for the above post.

Do not let me catch you attempting to provide a utopian fictional source for MDMA again, as next time you will be facing a made up permeban.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

steewith2ees said:


> Offering a fictional source for any drug is strictly forbidden under the fictional version of the BLUA, so I will have to issue you with a fictional infraction for the above post.
> 
> Do not let me catch you attempting to provide a utopian fictional source for MDMA again, as next time you will be facing a made up permeban.



can we ban the Dutch for making fiction?


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Does Sunday Raver (or a new alias?) still post on here?


----------



## Small_town_casual

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> not yet bud but will do soon , to be honest ive had stuff from same supplier and been pretty good in the past but you don't see many that advertise saffrole synth MDMA most just say 80 - 84% dutch finest



Yeah "84% Dutch" is the MDMA equivalent to cokes "Peruvian flake" but then some are advertising as safrole bases to try and get those in that know the score a bit more, I highly doubt they would know if it's safrole made and the cost would be dearer because they won't be pumping as much out as the factory like chemists


----------



## BigG

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> can we ban the Dutch for making fiction?



I'm half Dutch and those clog wearing bastards cursed me with an un-pronounceable name that no cunt can ever spell correctly.

Just ban the Dutch in general IMHO....


----------



## foolsgold25

Okay so I got some of the safrole MD, I looked at he crystals and they all seemed to be different colour which led me to believe it may be a few different drugs in the bag, I broke off two small rocks and tested them, one looked green and the other didn't react? I thought this was very strange, I then crushed the rocks up and re-tested and this is the result? Looks like proper MD, not had that familiar purple tinge for a long time. Looking at trying it out tomorrow night in Manchester to see Cassy. Thoughts on the pic? 

https://postimg.org/image/ms3icitht/


----------



## steewith2ees

Looks good, but the weird result you got before crushing it means that spotting another couple of crumbs from a different piece wouldn't go amiss, just to confirm like....


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

thewhitebuilding said:


> Does Sunday Raver (or a new alias?) still post on here?



I'm still in contact with Sunday matey he's still alive n kicking don't think he comes on here often though


----------



## Brenner

foolsgold25 said:


> Okay so I got some of the safrole MD, I looked at he crystals and they all seemed to be different colour which led me to believe it may be a few different drugs in the bag, I broke off two small rocks and tested them, one looked green and the other didn't react? I thought this was very strange, I then crushed the rocks up and re-tested and this is the result? Looks like proper MD, not had that familiar purple tinge for a long time. Looking at trying it out tomorrow night in Manchester to see Cassy. Thoughts on the pic?
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ms3icitht/



Interesting result, was this with Marquis? could be good to do a side by side comparison with a Dutch pill so we can see the difference.


----------



## Soccertrendy

Is there a shortage of MDMA in Glasgow just now? I used to be able to get from many sources but none at all now


----------



## tovenaar16

*Red 'Dr Peppers' anyone??*

Dunno where to put this so feel free to move it .


Had a Red Dr Pepper xtc tablet at a rave in may. They were good but  couldnt find anything else on em apart from on reddit. 
Anyone else had these before?!


----------



## Grassman

Anybody heard of, or had happy mushroom pills? I think they may be uk made


----------



## foolsgold25

I Tried the Safrole MD out last night And it blew my socks off! Finally some good MD, everyone that had it (4 of us) all seemed to agree that it was seriously good stuff, rushes, empathy and I feel relatively good today just tired.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Grassman said:


> Anybody heard of, or had happy mushroom pills? I think they may be uk made



Are they like the "1 up" Marionsort of mushroom shaped? Seen a few reports on them and had mixed reviews but definately seek UK made, the UK ones don't seem to have that gloss finish or whatever you want to call it that the Dutch ones do, you know what I mean?


----------



## Brenner

foolsgold25 said:


> I Tried the Safrole MD out last night And it blew my socks off! Finally some good MD, everyone that had it (4 of us) all seemed to agree that it was seriously good stuff, rushes, empathy and I feel relatively good today just tired.



Could you provide a little more info?

How much was taken (initial dose):
Did you re-dose?
Any other drugs taken before or after?
How long did the experience last?


----------



## benson7

I had a couple of mini coopers and was pretty underwhelmed, certainly nothing magical about them and they were a little weak.


----------



## foolsgold25

Brenner said:


> Could you provide a little more info?
> 
> How much was taken (initial dose):
> Did you re-dose?
> Any other drugs taken before or after?
> How long did the experience last?



I split it into Bombs, I made 8 so roughly 125mg In each one, i didn't re-dose, felt no need to at all. I would say it lasted around 4-5 hours and no other drugs were consumed beforehand just a few beers.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

shugenja said:


> You do realize the MDP2P is MDP2P regardless of if it comes via piperonal --> PMK-gly  or via sassafras oil --> safrole --> isosafrole
> 
> don't you?
> 
> The catalyst for PMK-gly to PMK is well known and not chiral
> 
> after MDP2P is reached, no different process is needed, so there should be no chiral catalyst used



The theory is that there is some other process that is in use going from PMK-G to MDMA without an intervening step, which leads to the suspected isomer imbalance that produces the subjective differences. It's mostly conjecture, but that's the best explanation we can come up with.


----------



## Small_town_casual

We came to the conclusion that certain steps were being missed out, taking short cuts to make the MDMA wether that's to save costs or produce it quicker, I don't know, all this science stuff goes over my head.

What I do know is hat we made a separate thread for this type of discussion because this thread turned into an arguement why the MDMA now isn't as good as it used to be. This thread is as it says for regional pill discussion, have this debate on the thread about the MDMA synth. Not being a cunt but a separate thread was made for a reason.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Small_town_casual said:


> We came to the conclusion that certain steps were being missed out, taking short cuts to make the MDMA wether that's to save costs or produce it quicker, I don't know, all this science stuff goes over my head.
> 
> What I do know is hat we made a separate thread for this type of discussion because this thread turned into an athuemrntbvet why the MDMA now isn't as good as it used to be. This thread is as it says for regional pill discussion, have this debate on the thread about the MDMA synth. Not being a cunt but a separate thread was made for a reason.



Point taken, can we get a mod to shuffle this over to the right thread please?


----------



## shugenja

Small_town_casual said:


> We came to the conclusion that certain steps were being missed out, taking short cuts to make the MDMA wether that's to save costs or produce it quicker, I don't know, all this science stuff goes over my head.
> 
> What I do know is hat we made a separate thread for this type of discussion because this thread turned into an athuemrntbvet why the MDMA now isn't as good as it used to be. This thread is as it says for regional pill discussion, have this debate on the thread about the MDMA synth. Not being a cunt but a separate thread was made for a reason.



The title of this thread ends with "my PMK-G is bigger than your P2P"


----------



## steewith2ees

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Point taken, can we get a mod to shuffle this over to the right thread please?



Oki doke - all of your deep synth discussion posts have been moved to the 'MDMA Chemistry & Pharmacology thread' - I'll PM posters with links to where they have gone. I have just left a couple here to reference the conversation had and the fact that it has been moved.

The current title shugenja of the MDMA / PIll discussion - "my PMK-G is bigger than your P2P" was a joke in reference to how this thread had turned from a place to report the experiences with and the effect of local ecstasy and MDMA products into a never ending cyclic debate about the quality of various products in relation to the the various precursors used.

As a lot of the discussion was highly specialised in nature with regard to the level of chemistry under discussion, Sprout has created, as small town casual has said, a separate discussion thread surrounding such matters as posts of this nature were baffling a lot of less informed members (including myself) who simply wanted to use the thread for it's original purposes - to compare and contrast the physical characteristics and effects of various products sold as 'Ecstasy' tablets or one of the 3 main MDXX analogues and homologues that are sold in crystal form as the same AI in pills bought for the same purpose. 

Stee


----------



## Small_town_casual

shugenja said:


> The title of this thread ends with "my PMK-G is bigger than your P2P"



Yeah and before that it says regional pills/MD(M)A discussion... Surely you read that bit first? Unless you're backwards and reading from right to left, have you got your language set to Hebrew? 8)


----------



## steewith2ees

Small_town_casual said:


> Yeah and before that it says regional pills/MD(M)A discussion... Surely you read that bit first? Unless you're backwards and reading from right to left, have you got your language set to Hebrew? 8)



We're all good STC he found the synth discussion thread before I even had a chance to move the posts from here. 

We just need to keep it on the front page as while the title for here retains the reference to the precursors it's easy for a newbie on the forum to treat this thread as a chemistry debate.


----------



## consumer

steewith2ees said:


> We're all good STC he found the synth discussion thread before I even had a chance to move the posts from here.
> 
> We just need to keep it on the front page as while the title for here retains the reference to the precursors it's easy for a newbie on the forum to treat this thread as a chemistry debate.



Just change the title Stee.


----------



## steewith2ees

I'm a tech luddite Consumer I haven't got that far in the instruction book yet. Will do as soon as I get to that bit. I'm just on the chapter on how to embed subconscious assassination instructions into threads within the PDD forum at the mo.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Oy consumer I'm first his next job is to ban the Dutch


----------



## Small_town_casual

Don't want to come across a cunt like I have before because I'm actually fairly sound, just going through a load of shit at the minute with this conspiracy charge, sorry to the 2 lads debating if I came across a cunt, just didn't want the thread going back to how it was before and away from the original reason for this which is discussion of pills circulating your area and opinions on them and which ones to look out for and ones to avoid.

But back to the threads purpose, although Dutch and a big mongy the red defqons are good, 4 of us had them and all said so and half a dozen mates have had them and agree, the MD in them is white which is always a good sign... Plus they're ideal to snap into 1/3s so probably works well only having 50-70mg dose at first rather than 75-100mg, maybe won't sledge as much, one mate said they came in waves which he likes, only problem is you think the peak is going so re dose when actually it comes back again.

Do any of you that are more clued up in the science side know what will cause the rush to come in waves rather than at once? Does that make sense?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Don't worry STC everyone knows your a cunt ?. Seriously hope things work out ok for you mate. 

No idea what causes the rushes but I think ur describing what was very common and sort after in a good pill. The point at which you feel a little drop think your on the way down and then God goes and runs a finger down your spine and it's like peaking all over again. Sometime happen random sometimes sync to the music. Either or been ages since I had them and what I miss. Lucky bastard ?

I was hoping someone would be testing the defqons. They have the pedigree to be right. How was the comedown? Sketchy or glowing in your own little world?


----------



## chivers

so what are the best pills around at the mo then, last one i had was a strawberry and it lacked the empathy, i did have the mercedes from earlier in the year they were great


----------



## Small_town_casual

The comedown was alright, but I can't properly say as I had half a supreme a red defqon and half a SIM card haha, I was more physically tired than anything, felt drained but that was probably because I didn't get to sleep till 10am haha. All in all though I'd say they're a decent pill, I'm certainly saving a load for when I go to a gig/festival soon.


----------



## chojek

I had the White Tesla Model X. It wasn't bad but definitely mongy. I followed up with a Green Dom 1.5 hours later and that saved my night. A much better pill to be honest. On the Tesla I was just on my phone, but after I had the the Green Dom I started chatting and hugging everyone. Such a massive difference in feeling despite both pills having a similar dose of MDMA.


----------



## steewith2ees

Was it the pill itself or the fact you re-dosed that allowed you hit your sweet spot though.........?

I'm not challenging your reports on either pill at all Chojek (I'm in no position too - I haven't has an E in 5 years and have only used crystal mdxx since) but I'm just allowing the notion to float through the air a bit.

In the interests of science and that like, I wonder how you would have felt if you had taken the two tablets in reverse.... would you have ended up in the same place regardless or would the 'mongier' characteristics of the Tesla killed off the nice effect of the Dom?

Again - good report - no need to elaborate on anything they are just rhetorical questions from someone who hasn't taken pressed tablets on a regular basis since the drought / pip explosion towards the end of the last decade.


----------



## chojek

Good question actually. My sweet spot is usually 200mg. I had a 6 week break, and I play football, lift weights and eat healthy, so I've never noticed much of a tolerance. 

The Tesla hit me with the same intensity I normally get from other 200mg pills. I was in no state to redose before the 1.5 hour mark, and even then it was still a very strong stoning feeling, but I always redose at this point due to what I've read from Shulgin. I could feel the Tesla slowly begin to dissipate over the next hour before a new wave came in from the Green Dom.

The Green Dom brought me back closer to that desired feeling, but I missed the magic, which I only get from the onset, never from redosing. That magical feeling is very distinct, as is the mongy feeling in comparison. The Dutch Lions, original Orange and Blue Teslas, Pink Red Bulls and Orange Doms all gave me that magic. The Dutch Lions even gave me that magic despite having tolerance in Ibiza. All these pills have similar dosages, so it's definitely down to the quality of the mdma for me.


----------



## stoopidlies

The new laugh now cry later pills are beautiful to look at... same makers as love peace & rock and rolls so possible good contents ??


----------



## Sprodo

chojek said:


> Dutch Lions even gave me that magic despite having tolerance in Ibiza. All these pills have similar dosages, so it's definitely down to the quality of the mdma for me.



I've got 2 left im savouring. Odd that they came out last summer but seemingly no follow up. Was it an old skool presser that manufactured some good proper MDMA and decided to do a one off before disappearing ?

Oreos for me next Saturday for a big night !


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

stoopidlies said:


> The new laugh now cry later pills are beautiful to look at... same makers as love peace & rock and rolls so possible good contents &#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56722;



'laugh now cry later'? 'love, peace and rock and rolls'? Bit of a bleeding mouthful aren't they (Pun intended...).  I bet the dealers hate them - imagine walking round a club shouting 'laugh now cry later'... Scene's gone to shit!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Small_town_casual said:


> Don't want to come across a cunt like I have before because I'm actually fairly sound, just going through a load of shit at the minute with this conspiracy charge, sorry to the 2 lads debating if I came across a cunt, just didn't want the thread going back to how it was before and away from the original reason for this which is discussion of pills circulating your area and opinions on them and which ones to look out for and ones to avoid.
> 
> But back to the threads purpose, although Dutch and a big mongy the red defqons are good, 4 of us had them and all said so and half a dozen mates have had them and agree, the MD in them is white which is always a good sign... Plus they're ideal to snap into 1/3s so probably works well only having 50-70mg dose at first rather than 75-100mg, maybe won't sledge as much, one mate said they came in waves which he likes, only problem is you think the peak is going so re dose when actually it comes back again.
> 
> Do any of you that are more clued up in the science side know what will cause the rush to come in waves rather than at once? Does that make sense?



Just re the last bit about waves.

In 1862 this is what we called/recognised about a good pill.


----------



## Small_town_casual

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Just re the last bit about waves.
> 
> In 1862 this is what we called/recognised about a good pill.



Well in that case grab some red defqons


----------



## bogman

f.u.b.a.r. said:


> 'laugh now cry later'? 'love, peace and rock and rolls'? Bit of a bleeding mouthful aren't they (pun intended...).  I bet the dealers hate them - imagine walking round a club shouting 'laugh now cry later'... Scene's gone to shit!



=d=d=d


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Anyone aware of these 'magic' pills which put this lad in hospital?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....ablet-manchester?client=ms-android-orange-gb#


----------



## ordinary mind

I saw something on that, the way the article I read was worded seemed to suggest magic as a street name for MDMA in general (I've heard the term magic in Scotland, always thought it was meph though).

"Greater Manchester Police (GMP) believe he may have taken MDMA or ecstasy known as Magic."

"...He said 'It is very early stages and we are still working to establish exactly what drug he has taken...'"

That was from Press Association (I'd link but I just had the article on my phone news feed and cba looking it up, sorry).

There were 2 presumably drug related deaths on the first night of T in the Park too, 2 teenagers from completely different parts of the country.  Probably all unrelated but it merits a mention as dodgy Es are likely the cause.


----------



## headfuck123

Just putting a warning out there on big blue pills with mario printed on them, also pink caslte pills. A friend of mine who is in Berlin said he was sold them and thinks they contained pma and they wrecked his weekend. Stay safe people. 

I'll post an update if I hear any more info on them.


----------



## MissToker

Had a Pink Dodge last night after a year and a half break, they tasted vile but hit me like a train, had an awesome night :D would recommend


----------



## breaks99

MDMA is defo known as Magic around the Manc area!


----------



## headfuck123

where im from magic was always associated with meph.


----------



## shugenja

Small_town_casual said:


> Do any of you that are more clued up in the science side know what will cause the rush to come in waves rather than at once? Does that make sense?



An educated guess says that there is a dose-regulated response by the synaptic vesicle to the releasing effects of MDMA -- and there is a finite amount of serotonin, dopamine, and noradrenaline in the vesicles

There is also a reservoir of S,D,N is the cell itself -- that replenishes the synaptic vesicle  - the waves are likely release after replenishment -- there may be some kind of hyper-polarization/depolarization effect going on as well

I believe the BBB and circulation may play a role as well


There is also stimulation that causes waves

holding one's breath, orgasm, nipple rolling, masturbation will all cause a wave and also extend the roll


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

breaks99 said:


> MDMA is defo known as Magic around the Manc area!





headfuck123 said:


> where im from magic was always associated with meph.



Is it any wonder kids are getting sold shit when they don't even know what they're asking for?


----------



## consumer

Magic is inseminated Turkmenistan mexedrone.


----------



## headfuck123

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Is it any wonder kids are getting sold shit when they don't even know what they're asking for?



names for street drugs change all the time. My folks still think blow and dope are hash but what cringes me out even more is the word "molly" for mdma. Like seriously why not just call it mdma and if it isnt mdma then people would be less likely to buy shitty cathinones sold as mdma but it seems people in America just except that molly is some sort of euphoric stimulant and not always mdma. Just like the term ecstasy is used for pills in general in the media weather they contain any mdma or not.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> Magic is inseminated Turkmenistan mexedrone.



Yours fuckin wasn't pal...


Edit: @headfuck123: of course blow and dope are hash - unless you're a yank...


----------



## bogman

Green Rolex with PMA found at T in the park http://www.mixmag.net/read/warnings-have-been-issued-about-rolex-ecstasy-pills-news


----------



## ClemFandango

bogman said:


> Green Rolex with PMA found at T in the park http://www.mixmag.net/read/warnings-have-been-issued-about-rolex-ecstasy-pills-news



 Why can't people just hold hands and dance around in a giant circle like in that Carry On film?


 Surely late 1960s MDxx was the best? Why did we have to spoil it using chemistry?


----------



## Tec

ClemFandango said:


> Why can't people just hold hands and dance around in a giant circle like in that Carry On film?
> 
> 
> Surely late 1960s MDxx was the best? Why did we have to spoil it using chemistry?



Money and demand.


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yours fuckin wasn't pal...
> 
> 
> Edit: @headfuck123: of course blow and dope are hash - unless you're a yank...


You forget about those 16 tonnes that failed to get to you?


----------



## Mr Twister

Anyone here aware of 'saffron ecstasy'? I've been offered it at a decent price but I don't like to fall for shitty gimmicks. Is it kosher? Cheers!


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Clitfunkdangle you daft arse ring, if it were not for chemistry we'd HAVE no MDxx, no5/6-MAPB, none of the equivalent dihydrobeozofurans, no AMTl no amphetamine or meth even.


----------



## Mr Twister

I think he was, erm, joking, buddy.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Mr Twister said:


> Anyone here aware of 'saffron ecstasy'? I've been offered it at a decent price but I don't like to fall for shitty gimmicks. Is it kosher? Cheers!



Lol. Yeh very shitty gimmick or and they also have no clue or your hard of hearing. SAFROLE bud. It's the original starting ingredient for MDMA. The muppets out there now have jumped on debates going on here and else where MDMA using other starters (precursors) are not as good. All unproven and all anecdotal. 

(Looks about cautiously to make sure Small town casual isn't around) - want to learn more go take a look at the other thread in EADD discussing chemistry or a really good one in MDMA about why MDMA is crap. 

If you try then tell us what you think, but test it first ok.


----------



## Mr Twister

Ah, cheers. Saf-ROLE. i could've sworn the guy said saffron. So it's basically marketing?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Jurys out but honestly how would you even tell!! Therefore marketing


----------



## ClemFandango

Limpet_Chicken said:


> Clitfunkdangle you daft arse ring, if it were not for chemistry we'd HAVE no MDxx, no5/6-MAPB, none of the equivalent dihydrobeozofurans, no AMTl no amphetamine or meth even.



 Them lot come from trees. I can walk around Kew Gardens and point out which tree leafs contain 4-MAR. 

 Even asparagus contains high concentrations of 6-APB.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Lol. Yeh very shitty gimmick or and they also have no clue or your hard of hearing. SAFROLE bud. It's the original starting ingredient for MDMA. The muppets out there now have jumped on debates going on here and else where MDMA using other starters (precursors) are not as good. All unproven and all anecdotal.
> 
> (Looks about cautiously to make sure Small town casual isn't around) - want to learn more go take a look at the other thread in EADD discussing chemistry or a really good one in MDMA about why MDMA is crap.
> 
> If you try then tell us what you think, but test it first ok.



Hahaha cheeky fucker... (Say in best Deep South Alabama accent) We don't care for that kind of talk round here, take it back where it belongs!


----------



## Small_town_casual

bogman said:


> Green Rolex with PMA found at T in the park http://www.mixmag.net/read/warnings-have-been-issued-about-rolex-ecstasy-pills-news



My mate was at T in the park and said 2 died off Rolex's and I remember there being a warning about green ones at festivals a few years ago and I said I get they're the same ones that have just been stashed away while there was all the bad press circulating about them and then dug out a couple years later.

My question is though about these PMA pills is... Surely they were not the only 2 to have them, infact it's impossible they are so a fair few hundred probably thousand have consumed these as well and they haven't died, how come then it doesn't have the same fatal effect?

Obviously I know each person is different and how many they consumed and what other narcotics they consumed, oh and I'm in no way condoning these being made and PMA being used, just curious why some die and others don't.


----------



## foolsgold25

Small_town_casual said:


> My mate was at T in the park and said 2 died off Rolex's and I remember there being a warning about green ones at festivals a few years ago and I said I get they're the same ones that have just been stashed away while there was all the bad press circulating about them and then dug out a couple years later.
> 
> My question is though about these PMA pills is... Surely they were not the only 2 to have them, infact it's impossible they are so a fair few hundred probably thousand have consumed these as well and they haven't died, how come then it doesn't have the same fatal effect?
> 
> Obviously I know each person is different and how many they consumed and what other narcotics they consumed, oh and I'm in no way condoning these being made and PMA being used, just curious why some die and others don't.



I think with PMA it takes longer to take effect, people take them and then nothing happens so maybe they take another and then that's where the problems start. Sad news that they've died, I've seen some videos online of people at T and I'm no stranger to drugs but some of the states people seem to be in is ridiculous!! No idea about dosage they just want to get completely twisted.... Funny to watch but also daft.

Www.twitter.com/ootyernutatT16


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Theres a VERY small margin between beginnings of activity  with PMA and hyperthermia/serotonin syndrome, its just generally toxic, noxious shite. I'd not even trust taking it if I made a batch myself. Not that I would ever do it, unless I were totally new to phenethylamine/psychedelic amphetamine chemistry and wanted an inexpensive phenylpropenoid to do trial runs on solely to nail down the reactions needed to perform other such syntheses. If I DID need training wheels like that, I'd immediately dump the  result in strong oxidizer or simply set fire to it, after for ex. determination of MP, chromatographic characteristics, colorimetric tests and suchlike. I wouldn't take it, if I DID it would be at no more than 25-30mg and but most likely even if I DID need to  experiment on such synths using the inexpensive precursors that would make PMA, or then methylating it to PMMA, burn it. Nasty, toxic, dangerous shite. No thanks.

Y'know something? its the damnable war on unarmed noncombatant citiz...drugs sorry that is 100% responsible for PMA and PMMA. The precursor essential oil and phenylpropenoid content thereof is easily available and cheaply so, much unlike safrole, so of course irresponsible cooks who take absolutely NO pride in their work go for whats cheap and easy, and make either PMA or PMMA instead. Cheap to get the precursors, not ''watched'' anything like safrole and/or isosafrole.  So no prize for guessing which is easier, PM(M)A or MDMA. Those just out to make money go for whats cheap and easy. Sadly regrettably few actually go for quality over quantity and over financial gain. Too few have that genuine deep love for their field of work. Its sad, but it is true.



PMA and the like, shits just dangerous filth. Suitable ONLY for a newborn fledging chemist's training wheels and to be, once created, destroyed without even tasting it. 
Thankfully precursors for MDA, are far easier to obtain than those for MDMA, although I'm sure there is a suitable protocol for methylating MDA, although yields will of course be less than if one goes straight to MDA and stays there. Involves further work although I haven't looked into doing so. But, no, fuckers still seem determined to synth PMA and PMMA. 

Theres been a death right round manchester ways just days ago, a teenage kid dead and two more hospitalized. 'E's are apparently responsible, specific drug as yet unknown, or at least if it is then data hasn't been released when I've been around to watch the news. Been busy hiking today, mushroom picking (not 'shrooms, I mean, mushrooms for the table. Scored two decent sized giant puffballs today, plus a single peppery boletus, and an as yet un-identified coral fungus, although corals are even for experts a family that need specialist literature and microscopy. I don't have specialist books covering corals only, although I do have a most excellent microscope. Cost me a fair bit but its served me well indeed.

Had to dive down a muddy embankment towards a lake to retrieve the puffballs, grabbing a sapling to slow my fall, and then grabbing the trunk of a conveniently situated hawthorn tree, swinging round and scooping them up, and clawing my way up the embankment to hand the giant puffballs over to my old man standing on the pathway. We both have been enjoying those, sliced and fried, just in butter when he did them, but I made giant puffball fritters fried in eggy bread, with a little pepper and salt.
Absolutely delish.


-derailment  But mmm...I am absolutely fucking stuffed


----------



## ClemFandango

You are insane. 

 Luckily, people like you (hermits) have no physical power. 

 You couldn't knock out a daffodil.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Obviously. Plants are not conscious, sentient entities.

And who the fuck said I'm a hermit.

Oh, and what, precisely MAKES me insane? personally I think I am perfectly sane. 

Why, in any case would I WANT to KO a daffodil? extract them for galantamine precursors sure, but otherwise what. the. furry. flying. jesus. H. fuck on a cunting bike?


----------



## ClemFandango

Limpet_Chicken said:


> Obviously. Plants are not conscious, sentient entities.
> 
> And who the fuck said I'm a hermit.
> 
> Oh, and what, precisely MAKES me insane? personally I think I am perfectly sane.
> 
> Why, in any case would I WANT to KO a daffodil? extract them for galantamine precursors sure, but otherwise what. the. furry. flying. jesus. H. fuck on a cunting bike?



 Let me run my finger up and down your thigh...

 Can you smell my musk? 

 The Nordics told me to stop touching myself.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Meh, he should try running his face lovingly against the pavement.

Since he probably has considerable difficulty moving his head and managing to breathe at the same time, I'm only too happy to assist, using the heel of my boot.
Good to see he's had a temp.ban.

Although I hadn't realized inbreeding and bestiality were bannable offenses on BL (or in his case, offense, in the singular tense.

Edit-what is the duration of his ban?


----------



## breakcorefiend

ya know, you should prob keep comments like that to yourself, paints quite the pathetic picture, just rise above


----------



## Small_town_casual

Newt like a good keyboard war eh *calling all keyboard warriors to EADD section


----------



## chojek

Orange Tesla time tomorrow. The anticipation is killing me already. I have 2 so it's going to be a wild night. I have awesome coke for the comedown, not sure if it's in the best interest of my health to combine it with viagra, but all I like doing on coke is having dirty sex. I feel so pure on MDMA but like a sexual pervert on coke lol. 


Decisions, decisions, decisions. If anyone has had nights like this and lived let me know.


----------



## steewith2ees

My ex partner kept suggesting I took one of a few counterfeit sildenafil tablets she had stashed away for a couple of years, but as our usual drug combo was MDMA and then whizz for the shagging afterwards I always felt the stims were good enough for serious bedroom nasty rude and I didn't want to give myself a heart attack which I was already increasing my exposure to due to the combined amphetamines and the physical exertion of the antics.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

steewith2ees said:


> My ex partner kept suggesting I took one of a few counterfeit sildenafil tablets she had stashed away for a couple of years, but as our usual drug combo was MDMA and then whizz for the shagging afterwards I always felt the stims were good enough for serious bedroom nasty rude and I didn't want to give myself a heart attack which I was already increasing my exposure to due to the combined amphetamines and the physical exertion of the antics.



Why is it that some people don't suffer from stimpotence? I have no problem rousing the monster on MDMA, but all I want to do is cuddle - whereas speed has totally the opposite effect. Sometimes life just isn't fair...


----------



## chojek

steewith2ees said:


> My ex partner kept suggesting I took one of a few counterfeit sildenafil tablets she had stashed away for a couple of years, but as our usual drug combo was MDMA and then whizz for the shagging afterwards I always felt the stims were good enough for serious bedroom nasty rude and I didn't want to give myself a heart attack which I was already increasing my exposure to due to the combined amphetamines and the physical exertion of the antics.


 I feel like I'll steer clear of everything post MDMA and just sleep it off and get into it the next day. The coke should be better after a night's sleep anyway. 

For some reason MDMA makes my heart race but coke doesn't. And the first line of coke gives me a raging hard on. The only thing I can think about is sex. Coke isn't social for me, I just like being dirty on it. 

Speed/ meth sounds really interesting, especially the sex part, but I best steer clear with my addictive personality.


----------



## chojek

I just realised it was the anniversary of the great Nikola Tesla this week. I can't think of anything more fitting than taking these Teslas in his honour.


----------



## steewith2ees

Absolutely. A true visionary.


----------



## BecomingJulie

MDMA and oestrogen co-administered produce "girl-horniness".

It was kind of weird, knowing that this amazing feeling was something that about half the population of the world will never experience .....


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

IME no need for the oestrogen.

Why are you so for division all the time Julie?

Together as one and all that.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

BecomingJulie said:


> MDMA and oestrogen co-administered produce "girl-horniness".
> 
> It was kind of weird, knowing that this amazing feeling was something that about half the population of the world will never experience .....



I experience 'girl-horniness' all the time. I only have to be in their presence...


----------



## koneko

BecomingJulie said:


> MDMA and oestrogen co-administered produce "girl-horniness".
> 
> It was kind of weird, knowing that this amazing feeling was something that about half the population of the world will never experience .....



I'm on the oestrogen (only) patch Jules, so what do you mean - if I take mdma I'm going to feel more horny? Can you reference please? 

Not sure what "more" horney means tbh. Mdma doesn't usually sex me up, I'm more of a social butterfly on it, shallow as fuck but engaging nevertheless. I'd be horrified to go forth eccied out my wee nut dancing my heart out all randy 

Should I be worried about my behaviour, especially in public?


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

I've read of an account of testosterone producing a similar effect, when administered transdermally in a female.

Although the female in question is one hell of a perv. I so would, though.


----------



## shugenja

BecomingJulie said:


> MDMA and oestrogen co-administered produce "girl-horniness".
> 
> It was kind of weird, knowing that this amazing feeling was something that about half the population of the world will never experience .....




I intimately know a male individual that gets hypersexual from:

Lexapro, Cymbalta, MDMA  -- according to him nipples are more sensitive, orgasms are more intense, and horniness is off the chart

not-combined -- duh!


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> I'm still in contact with Sunday matey he's still alive n kicking don't think he comes on here often though



Ah that's a shame. Would be good to hear from them. Knew their stuff.


----------



## BecomingJulie

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Why are you so for division all the time Julie?


Which part comes across as divisive?  It wasn't meant that way, so maybe I could have phrased myself better.


----------



## Bare_head

Guys just got just eat big things reddish in colour smell nice looking chunks in them anyone tested tried these can't find any


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

That's such an accurate description I can't believe you haven't had a hundred replies yet. Internet's fucking weird eh?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

BecomingJulie said:


> Which part comes across as divisive?





BecomingJulie said:


> knowing that this amazing feeling was something that about *half the population* of the world will never experience .....



Sorry, no idea why I said that.


----------



## whitemilk661

SquidInSunglasses said:


> The theory is that there is some other process that is in use going from PMK-G to MDMA without an intervening step, which leads to the suspected isomer imbalance that produces the subjective differences. It's mostly conjecture, but that's the best explanation we can come up with.



Right. Of course, it seems like most of the people around here are always complaining about "mongy" pills after dropping 250-300+mg of mdma. It's like... what were you expecting? Occam's razor, maybe the mdma isn't the problem, it's actually the user.


----------



## stormreject

Nope defo some thing not right with mdma just now. Have been taking pills for over 20 years.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Personally I don't quite get what they are bitching about. Don't get me wrong, been there done that but I rather like it on that side of the effects profile. Really would like to give MDA a run at least a couple of times. AMT aside (and slightly, very slightly, 5-IT, although that was fairly crap to be honest) I am really not an entactogen person.


----------



## Sprodo

Gave the Oreos a go over the weekend, had them before but with MDMA so wasn't a proper test.

Got them when they came out and the press is bad, more than 2 in a bag together and they turn to dust which made dosing difficult to be honest. Thought they were decent actually, certainly not mongy, nice gradual come down too rather than the sudden stop. I don't remember the empathy being overwhelming but was very chatty and kept me dancing for a good 5 hours or so.

Might try and find another 'checkpoint' press to see if they are a consistent presser.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Sprodo said:


> Gave the Oreos a go over the weekend, had them before but with MDMA so wasn't a proper test.
> 
> Got them when they came out and the press is bad, more than 2 in a bag together and they turn to dust which made dosing difficult to be honest. Thought they were decent actually, certainly not mongy, nice gradual come down too rather than the sudden stop. I don't remember the empathy being overwhelming but was very chatty and kept me dancing for a good 5 hours or so.
> 
> Might try and find another 'checkpoint' press to see if they are a consistent presser.



I've always found checkpoints to be spot on, the red supremes were good the first run, duno about second then had snapchats which were also good and a mate had teslas ad said bang on... Noticed some Starbucks, Oreos and teslas ain't the best press but the quality of the product is better, maybe it's something in the synth that they do to get that gloss finish and makes them mongier, just a thought I'm probably wrong.

On a separate note had half a SIM card and defqon Sunday then nothing till about 10pm Monday and it was the blue and pink red bull so snapped it in half then broke them into quarters so there were 2 blue quarters and 2 pinks quarters and we each had one and agreed they were spot on and was only 1/4 a pill!!

Been offered yellowy/orange coloured Micky mouses, heard they're good, anyone know about them?


----------



## thewhitebuilding

The MDMA is the problem.

I both envy and pity those that have only got into MD in the last few years. They'll probably never experience what I did with the stuff I used to get 4-5 years ago and prior, but I guess at least they aren't feeling disappointed after their big weekends now.


----------



## bogman

Anyone got any info on Better call Saul pills


----------



## Mooley

Bogman I have some of the green better call sauls and they are spot on. Marquis went dark purple. They are nicely dosed n really smooth clean pills. No comedown. I only need to do two, recommend them


----------



## ryanegg

Been getting that mongy shite for a long while now. Miss the rushes and euphoria. Anything I've had over the past 2 years feels more of an edgy buzz with no empathy. What beans can anybody recommend for that old loved up buzz? Been offered Purple tomorrowlands but I'm skeptical of them being the same after reading reports.


----------



## MiniNapalm

ryanegg said:


> Been getting that mongy shite for a long while now. Miss the rushes and euphoria. Anything I've had over the past 2 years feels more of an edgy buzz with no empathy. What beans can anybody recommend for that old loved up buzz? Been offered Purple tomorrowlands but I'm skeptical of them being the same after reading reports.




I'd recommend the Checkpoint presses, so Supremes, Oreos, Starbucks etc. Chalky, crumbly consistency but the quality of the MDMA is superb.


----------



## Small_town_casual

I second that, any checkpoint ones, supremes were class, think I still have a couple left, also the red defqons are good


----------



## uniqlo2015

Bare_head said:


> Guys just got just eat big things reddish in colour smell nice looking chunks in them anyone tested tried these can't find any



Yeah friends and I have had these a couple of weekends now. Good, nothing super amazing. But fun. 

See pillreports - red Just Eat.


----------



## Small_town_casual

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36257

Defqons went purple to black when tested


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Saw the Purple-Black Defqon test - looks promising. Reports state empathy and energetic too.

Also looking for old-school-feeling pill recommendations. I've seen "Red Devils" being advertised as 170mg with a Pillreports test turning Purple-black. Reviews range from great to weak, however.

There are also "Happy Mushroom" pills available that look to be a distant relative of those Pink Nipples that were doing the rounds a while back. Happy Mushrooms being a pink colour with minor variations, much like the nipples. I heard the nipples used to have an old-school feel to them and then changed after a while? 

More info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brenner

Spotted the Mushrooms, they are advertised as 220mg so assuming that is correct, they can't be anything amazing if they have to be packing that much MDMA in them. I'll stand corrected though if anyone has actually tried them who can compare to decent MDMA experiences of the 80s/90s

Interesting feedback mentioned:



> Haven't tested but product arrived on time and looks good. Will update
> if I can remember to. Update: Tested, take ages to kick in, "slow burners" as some might say but we ended up breaking it up into smaller parts to counter this. Whole party on them. One guy had 6 in the space of 12 hours. No comedowns. Nice pills! Hard to break up as there isn't a break line but thats the only draw back to another-wise perfect pill



If one guy had 6 of them that's 1.32 (ignoring spread) grams of MDMA, something doesn't add up there. I'm inclined to believe these are just presses from the usual dutch MDMA unless proven otherwise as above.


----------



## Sprodo

Brenner said:


> Spotted the Mushrooms, they are advertised as 220mg so assuming that is correct, they can't be anything amazing if they have to be packing that much MDMA in them. I'll stand corrected though if anyone has actually tried them who can compare to decent MDMA experiences of the 80s/90s
> 
> Interesting feedback mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> If one guy had 6 of them that's 1.32 (ignoring spread) grams of MDMA, something doesn't add up there. I'm inclined to believe these are just presses from the usual dutch MDMA unless proven otherwise as above.



Of course a dealer is going to advertise 200mg+ , as that's what most people expect. A lot of pills are tested under that


----------



## Small_town_casual

I can confirm the red defqons are spot on, all of us that had them at stone roses said they were bang on and another mate that had them noticed it comes in waves, think the key is that the nd in them is white as it comes which is always a good sign


----------



## breaks99

I got a few of the red defqons and tried one yesterday afternoon on my own, they certainly hit the spot, had me splayed out on the rug at times, proper gorgeous rushes. I seemed to come down a little too soon, possibily being on my own and not loads of stimulation but for couple hours i was feeling amazing, gonna get few more in i think!


----------



## Brenner

breaks99 said:


> I got a few of the red defqons and tried one yesterday afternoon on my own, they certainly hit the spot, had me splayed out on the rug at times, proper gorgeous rushes. I seemed to come down a little too soon, possibily being on my own and not loads of stimulation but for couple hours i was feeling amazing, gonna get few more in i think!



Did it last about 2 hours (ish)? If so this is the typical experience I get from recent stuff. Nothing like the 4-6 hours people talk of with older stuff. People also describe not being able to stop themselves moving (stimulant effect) which I just don't get any of with this new stuff. They say there's no way you'd have been able to sit / lie down.

Sounds like these red defqons are the best of whats out there at the moment though.


----------



## breaks99

Brenner said:


> Did it last about 2 hours (ish)? If so this is the typical experience I get from recent stuff. Nothing like the 4-6 hours people talk of with older stuff. People also describe not being able to stop themselves moving (stimulant effect) which I just don't get any of with this new stuff. They say there's no way you'd have been able to sit / lie down.
> 
> Sounds like these red defqons are the best of whats out there at the moment though.



Yeah prob 2 max peaking, the putting me on my back phase was coming up though, had loadsa energy was dancing about to evil dnb all on my own and giving the pooch big hugs lol

It did feel a little short although i did experience the same with the dutch lions first time i had one and then the rest were all longer so maybe it was just me yesterday, what i can say is they did give me that overwhelming euphoria where i was just stood there saying fuck me!!

Just purchased some more, at £2 a pop you cant really argue!


----------



## steewith2ees

breaks99 said:


> Just purchased some more, at £2 a pop you cant really argue!



Fucking too right! 2 pound? I'm getting my passport and sailing for Mancunia on the next tide....


----------



## ryanegg

Anyone any info on R2-D2's? Seen a report earlier but it looks a bit dodge.


----------



## Small_town_casual

breaks99 said:


> Yeah prob 2 max peaking, the putting me on my back phase was coming up though, had loadsa energy was dancing about to evil dnb all on my own and giving the pooch big hugs lol
> 
> It did feel a little short although i did experience the same with the dutch lions first time i had one and then the rest were all longer so maybe it was just me yesterday, what i can say is they did give me that overwhelming euphoria where i was just stood there saying fuck me!!
> 
> Just purchased some more, at £2 a pop you cant really argue!



£2??? I'm guessing that's DNM prices?


----------



## throwitallaway "

I haven't been on here in ages, it's been a while.

Visiting Manchester soon and wondering on the pill situation, brands? If i remember correctly treacle was from the area.


----------



## breaks99

Small_town_casual said:


> £2??? I'm guessing that's DNM prices?



yeah it is mate but not for a huge amount though!


----------



## PartTimeRaver

had a pill last night at summer gathering, a round blue one with a star logo on with 2 R's inside the star, one of the stars was back to front (think maybe a rockstar logo but not too sure??)

couldn't find anything on these anywhere online, so i just took half to begin with, after about 45 minutes i felt like id come up a little bit but felt more like speed effects than anything, took the other half and after about another 45 minutes of still not really feeling anything  i thought fuck ive bought some duds, then suddenly BAM!!! ... it hit me, like a tonne of bricks, was coming up hard felt rather anxious for a good half hour but after that i was just loving it, proper intense eye wiggles couldn't focus on a thing, took me about 20 minutes to reply to a text off my wife haha. was full of energy aswell. got some more at my mates i'll try n get a pic up later if i remember. my mate didnt think they was all that good but i was proper buzzin like the older days (2003- 04 for me) id say the peak lasted around 3-4 hours, and when i got home i near enough fell straight to sleep, which is good cus am back at the festival in an hour


----------



## bogman

Cops in Dublin seized large amount of pills yesterday, http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...ity-centre-with-ecstasy-tablets-34924895.html.

at least 6 different pills in the haul, normally its only 1 batch in a large seizure like this.


----------



## Fug

that's my trip to dublin ruined :D


----------



## bogman

irish cops n press have pills at tenner a pop no matter how many is seized, so around 40,000 pills.


----------



## shugenja

ABPI_ said:


> Theres definitely not 400k worth there in the pics,




I'd say there are at least 30,000 pills in the pic, possibly 40,000-50000.  Some of the bags have about 25X25 pills visible (625) and they are not flat -- so it looks like the big bags are 2500 pills and the mediums are 1000-1500 and then there are a bunch of small bags in the green sack that look like 100 each (about 3000 -5000 pills in the green sack) and some other bags that look like 500 per

Consider that it is feasible to pack up to 500 pills inside a standard hard pack of cigarettes depending on pill size ...

a standard pill is approximately 12 mm diameter and 5 mm thick  some are smaller

1" by 5" by 3" = 435 pills

1" by 12" by 12" (big baggie rough ) = 4000 pills


----------



## Small_town_casual

shugenja said:


> I'd say there are at least 30,000 pills in the pic, possibly 40,000-50000.  Some of the bags have about 25X25 pills visible (625) and they are not flat -- so it looks like the big bags are 2500 pills and the mediums are 1000-1500 and then there are a bunch of small bags in the green sack that look like 100 each (about 3000 -5000 pills in the green sack) and some other bags that look like 500 per
> 
> Consider that it is feasible to pack up to 500 pills inside a standard hard pack of cigarettes depending on pill size ...
> 
> a standard pill is approximately 12 mm diameter and 5 mm thick  some are smaller
> 
> 1" by 5" by 3" = 435 pills
> 
> 1" by 12" by 12" (big baggie rough ) = 4000 pills



Some pretty funky working out there cha, 12mm diameter and in a 12" x 12" bag you're getting 4000 pills, explain how you got to this answer? For a start using different measurements a blag then 2 they don't all sit in line neat etc and 3 you've got way too much time on your hands mate, them small bags are never 100 trust me and you won't get 500 in a 20 deck of cigs. I'd say going off what what I have heard from others  them bigger bags have 2000 each in, and we all know the police put street value not that the haul is worth £50-60,000? 

Also there was ching found too


----------



## shugenja

Small_town_casual said:


> Some pretty funky working out there cha, 12mm diameter and in a 12" x 12" bag you're getting 4000 pills, explain how you got to this answer?




Okay

12mm diameter = 6mm radius and i state 5mm thick -- volume of a cylinder is (pi)r^2*h or 6*6*3.14159*5 = 565.5 cubic millimeters

1 cubic inch = 25.4^3 cubic mm = 16,387 cubic mm 

16,387 cubic mm * 144 gives you a 1" by 12" by 12" baggie = 2,360,000 mm^3

Now lets divide that by 566 = 4169

round down and assume 1" is general and you get 4000

of note -- 1.25" thick on average gets you to 5000 pills

The average adult male thumb is 1"-1.25" wide.


----------



## steewith2ees

Julie - maths check on aisle 3


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

PartTimeRaver said:


> had a pill last night at summer gathering, a round blue one with a star logo on with 2 R's inside the star, one of the stars was back to front (think maybe a rockstar logo but not too sure??)
> 
> couldn't find anything on these anywhere online, so i just took half to begin with, after about 45 minutes i felt like id come up a little bit but felt more like speed effects than anything, took the other half and after about another 45 minutes of still not really feeling anything  i thought fuck ive bought some duds, then suddenly BAM!!! ... it hit me, like a tonne of bricks, was coming up hard felt rather anxious for a good half hour but after that i was just loving it, proper intense eye wiggles couldn't focus on a thing, took me about 20 minutes to reply to a text off my wife haha. was full of energy aswell. got some more at my mates i'll try n get a pic up later if i remember. my mate didnt think they was all that good but i was proper buzzin like the older days (2003- 04 for me) id say the peak lasted around 3-4 hours, and when i got home i near enough fell straight to sleep, which is good cus am back at the festival in an hour



Mate you should of come and seen me in VIP camping I had access to the lovely mdma , red defcons , SIM cards , gold bars and orange teslas. There was also some monkeys and orange rolex's

What a weekend though ay? Met some wicked people .... All I can say is people stock up on the red defcons why u can ... Lovely euphoria , rushes , eyes rolling around n lots of energy


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Mate you should of come and seen me in VIP camping I had access to the lovely mdma , red defcons , SIM cards , gold bars and orange teslas. There was also some monkeys and orange rolex's
> 
> What a weekend though ay? Met some wicked people .... All I can say is people stock up on the red defcons why u can ... Lovely euphoria , rushes , eyes rolling around n lots of energy



Aah mate if only id have known. Ah well never mind still had a blast off these blue star things whatever they were and a nice bomb of MD i bought off someone. Yes was a wicked weekend, one of the best i've had, absolutely loved the forest stages


----------



## Brenner

PartTimeRaver said:


> Aah mate if only id have known. Ah well never mind still had a blast off these blue star things whatever they were and a nice bomb of MD i bought off someone. Yes was a wicked weekend, one of the best i've had, absolutely loved the forest stages



Any photos of these blue stars bud?


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Brenner said:


> Any photos of these blue stars bud?



I've got one here bud will take a pic later


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Sorry i didnt get one brenner cus they crumbled in my wallet and couldnt make the logo out anymore so was not worth takin one


----------



## Brenner

Opinions on this Marquis result?


----------



## Treacle

That looks purple to me...

I've got some red Defqons to try at weekend. I may possibly try one tomorrow, because the people I'm sharing them with are intrigued to know whether to expect something of a decent standard, or not. I'm quite looking forward to them, from what I've read/heard.


----------



## flashbak1

Got some Mandy for the first time in ages the other day. 

Aok with all 5 tests with the marquis giving a very quick reaction. Straight to purple and black whilst fizzing and maintaining purple throughout

Clearish crystal with a yellow tint to it.

Going to Dekmantel this weekend so will be a few weeks before I road test. Shame I'll be having to take the Dutch stuff when I'd think this would be better!


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

flashbak1 said:


> Got some Mandy for the first time in ages the other day.
> 
> Aok with all 5 tests with the marquis giving a very quick reaction. Straight to purple and black whilst fizzing and maintaining purple throughout
> 
> Clearish crystal with a yellow tint to it.
> 
> Going to Dekmantel this weekend so will be a few weeks before I road test. Shame I'll be having to take the Dutch stuff when I'd think this would be better!



Why not take the new stuff if the tests say it's kosher and Dutch stuff is going to be that much worse? Unless you're not expecting the new gear to not be actual MDMA, it'll be at least the same as the Dutch and possibly give you a much better time than you would have had.


----------



## flashbak1

The festival's in Amsterdam so no point crossing borders and taking my own to a country flowing with the stuff!


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

flashbak1 said:


> The festival's in Amsterdam so no point crossing borders and taking my own to a country flowing with the stuff!



That's fair, hope you have a good time regardless.


----------



## flashbak1

SquidInSunglasses said:


> That's fair, hope you have a good time regardless.



Thanks


----------



## Brenner

Check this out on Pill Reports! :



> July 11, 2016-UK - BBC looking
> to interview MDMA user for documentary
> 
> Posted by johnboy @ 2:56 am GMT
> 
> The BBC is looking to speak to a long- time user of MDMA. We're doing a film on the reported 'higher purity' available in the UK, and the risk it poses to young, inexperienced users. How they get hold of it, what it does, and why it's different to what was previously around.
> 
> The idea is to meet someone who can basically explain what MDMA is, what forms it comes in, and what has happened to the market over the last few years.
> 
> We are looking for someone in the uk, preferably in the south of England but we can travel.
> 
> 
> This is for a short BBC news documentary
> 
> If you'd like more information, please email me at James.longman@bbc.co.uk


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Brenner said:


> Opinions on this Marquis result?



Beautiful ?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Brenner said:


> Check this out on Pill Reports! :



I read as - They want a whistle blower who wants to blag about how great he or she is with their knowledge and make things tough for everyone simply so once again they can do sensationalist journalism to the daily mail massive? No thanks.

In the war on drugs the BBC don't bat for our team brother. 

If they want to rewrite that to include why our government is putting young and innocent lives at risk needlessly. How we could save countless heartache and destruction across families just from very simple free testing and education both in venues and from home  - without fear then I'd be in. 

Fuck em. Surprised PR allowed it. Nothing there to say they will be using as a HR message I can see. Shame on you.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> I read as - They want a whistle blower who wants to blag about how great he or she is with their knowledge and make things tough for everyone simply so once again they can do sensationalist journalism to the daily mail massive? No thanks.
> 
> In the war on drugs the BBC don't bat for our team brother.
> 
> If they want to rewrite that to include why our government is putting young and innocent lives at risk needlessly. How we could save countless heartache and destruction across families just from very simple free testing and education both in venues and from home  - without fear then I'd be in.
> 
> Fuck em. Surprised PR allowed it. Nothing there to say they will be using as a HR message I can see. Shame on you.



Amen to that brother, hit the nail on the head


----------



## throwitallaway "

Treacle said:


> That looks purple to me...
> 
> I've got some red Defqons to try at weekend. I may possibly try one tomorrow, because the people I'm sharing them with are intrigued to know whether to expect something of a decent standard, or not. I'm quite looking forward to them, from what I've read/heard.



any input on crystal in manchester area?


----------



## Brenner

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Shame on you.



Shame on me? Jeez man, I'm not the reporter lol!!


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Brenner said:


> Shame on me? Jeez man, I'm not the reporter lol!!



No mate not all IE  shame on PR to let it happen without getting the BBC to confirm a real HR message will be used rather than sensationalism of high doses and how dangerous blah blah.


----------



## chojek

Test results from Australian MDMA. Straight to purple. Not mine, but I am curious. User report mentions energetic, euphoric, and extremely social. I think I need to try the local stuff rather than always opting for the Euros and report back. Orange Teslas are great though, and I'm so happy I found a few more. I'm guessing they go purple first too.

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36294


----------



## Brenner

chojek said:


> Test results from Australian MDMA. Straight to purple. Not mine, but I am curious. User report mentions energetic, euphoric, and extremely social. I think I need to try the local stuff rather than always opting for the Euros and report back. Orange Teslas are great though, and I'm so happy I found a few more. I'm guessing they go purple first too.
> 
> http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36294



Where are you from Chojek? I spotted those Pacman after reading the pill report (and noting the purple reaction) but the vendor doesn't ship to Europe, deffo wouldn't mind trying them though. I think they are advertised as 120mg if I remember correctly, which sounds much more like a realistic dose compared to a lot of the dutch ones which are hitting 300mg these days.


----------



## Treacle

Red Defqons are a massive yes from me. Did them with two mates, and we all started coming up after about 20 minutes. Very energetic, lovey and euphoric. Slept for three hours, without even meaning to fall asleep, and I've got a proper afterglow today. All three of us had visuals, which was a novelty. I could see glitter all over them, along with other high dose MDMA/MDA-style hallucinations, and was trancing out and chatting random bollocks, just like pills from the good old days. Had one and two thirds, and got a good 7 or 8 hours out of them. I'll be stocking up, because things can't get much better than those. I've read that they turn marquis purple, and I fully believe it. Absolutely amazing pills. They absolutely don't need to be 200mg, because the MDMA in them is top-notch. However, even at that dose, they weren't mongy, just really intense. Definitely on par, or better than Turtles and UFOs. Possibly the best pills I've had since like 2007.


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> Red Defqons are a massive yes from me. Did them with two mates, and we all started coming up after about 20 minutes. Very energetic, lovey and euphoric. Slept for three hours, without even meaning to fall asleep, and I've got a proper afterglow today. All three of us had visuals, which was a novelty. I could see glitter all over them, along with other high dose MDMA/MDA-style hallucinations, and was trancing out and chatting random bollocks, just like pills from the good old days. Had one and two thirds, and got a good 7 or 8 hours out of them. I'll be stocking up, because things can't get much better than those. I've read that they turn marquis purple, and I fully believe it. Absolutely amazing pills. They absolutely don't need to be 200mg, because the MDMA in them is top-notch. However, even at that dose, they weren't mongy, just really intense. Definitely on par, or better than Turtles and UFOs. Possibly the best pills I've had since like 2007.



Crazy good vouch there Treacle, I'll probably pick these up. Haven't touched any since December after being incredibly let down by the Pink Nipples.

I fully expect to receive a shitty second batch or something


----------



## Small_town_casual

Treacle said:


> Red Defqons are a massive yes from me. Did them with two mates, and we all started coming up after about 20 minutes. Very energetic, lovey and euphoric. Slept for three hours, without even meaning to fall asleep, and I've got a proper afterglow today. All three of us had visuals, which was a novelty. I could see glitter all over them, along with other high dose MDMA/MDA-style hallucinations, and was trancing out and chatting random bollocks, just like pills from the good old days. Had one and two thirds, and got a good 7 or 8 hours out of them. I'll be stocking up, because things can't get much better than those. I've read that they turn marquis purple, and I fully believe it. Absolutely amazing pills. They absolutely don't need to be 200mg, because the MDMA in them is top-notch. However, even at that dose, they weren't mongy, just really intense. Definitely on par, or better than Turtles and UFOs. Possibly the best pills I've had since like 2007.



Told you, haha I don't just give people shit and argue  they're awesome ain't they, I've stocked up on them and saved them for a festival thing I'm off to, as soon as I saw the MD in them was white I knew they'd be good... Then I think the fact your natural reaction is to split them in 3rds helps, it's not too overwhelming then because even half a pill that's 2-250mg is a lot so these if 200mg a 3rd be 65-70mg which is perfect.

Glad you enjoyed them mate and ps they're Dutch 8(


----------



## Tec

Small_town_casual said:


> ps they're Dutch 8(



Every dog has it's day


----------



## Treacle

I've never said that nothing decent comes from The Netherlands.  The lions and a couple of lots of MDMA that I've had from there have been really good, but the Defqons are not only amazing MDMA, they're also like a double-drop, due to that quality of MDMA. It's almost like the manufacturers didn't know how decent their MDMA was, and dosed them at the same level as the shit pills. I'm still awake and happy, even though I only had three hours of sleep and woke up at 8am yesterday. I couldn't be more impressed.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Glad to hear mate, they really are belters, when I first saw them I was like I have to get them!! Not only because they looked good and the MD being white but for nostalgic reasons because the first "super pill" I had was a red defqon with dance on the back, q-dance/partyflock crew used to do good ones.

So how have you done the pills I'm halves or 3rds? Because like I said I think it helps doing them in 3rds because that way it's not too much at once, have a 3rd and 40 mins later or so have another so you'll start coming up and peaking a little then be like a turbo kicks in we 2nd 3rd and then the last 3rd etc, my mate had one whole, fuck knows how he swallowed it


----------



## Sprodo

Meant to have some of these on the way but appear to have gone AWOL..


----------



## LukiRunner8

Has anyone in the UK come across small round pink pills with a peace symbol on one side and "LOVE" written in italics on the other?  Normally get teslas but have been switched to these and surprised to find no reports.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Yes, got them last week. They are Dutch imports - I rated them. Euphoric come up, loads of energy, empathic and relatively long lasting (over 3 hours before feeling the need to redose).

I rate them as better than the light blue Teslas I've tried, so I'm going to stock up ?


----------



## mister

Some lovely Aussie MDA, didnt have much of a smell but 100mgs got me flying, I ended up eating 400mgs over 2 nights and was lovely





Very dark colour so would an Acetone wash improve anything?


----------



## LukiRunner8

MiniNapalm said:


> Yes, got them last week. They are Dutch imports - I rated them. Euphoric come up, loads of energy, empathic and relatively long lasting (over 3 hours before feeling the need to redose).
> 
> I rate them as better than the light blue Teslas I've tried, so I'm going to stock up ?



Excellent news!  Thanks for the reply.

Now I am well and truly buzzing for the weekend!


----------



## oui

http://pulseradio.net/articles/2016/08/super-strength-mdma-warning-ibiza

400mg Music On pill 8( Think these where tested at 232mg before.


----------



## Digger909

oui said:


> http://pulseradio.net/articles/2016/08/super-strength-mdma-warning-ibiza
> 
> 400mg Music On pill 8( Think these where tested at 232mg before.



Although the original report appeared in the sun newspaper who are well known for printing bollocks.


----------



## Sprodo

Finally got my hands on the Defqons. Haven't smelt pills like that since the some red USBs I had about 3-4 years ago. Very sweet smelling. They weren't strong but very good quality beans.

Have high hopes for these. Roll on bank holiday weekend


----------



## Tec

:D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvEF2rp70us

Hilarious but bittersweet


----------



## Treacle

oui said:


> http://pulseradio.net/articles/2016/08/super-strength-mdma-warning-ibiza
> 
> 400mg Music On pill 8( Think these where tested at 232mg before.


That report says that pills are normally about 80mg, but they're now as strong as 125mg, when we know that they're more towards the 200mg mark, because they're made from shit MDMA. Ten years ago they were 80-125mg, and I don't remember me or anyone I know becoming ill from frankly stupid amounts, even on here. It's a reprint of a Scum article, so I'm sure many clueless morons will fly into a panic, over absolutely nothing. The Sun shouldn't be allowed to print anything.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Music on report =
Sensationalist journalism at is best ignoring all actual lab results and user reports. Guess you won't be up for the BBC interview either Treacle. 

Defqons well the men from Manc say yes, good enough for me. Cheers for coming back and reporting Treacle and Small town casual. 

Is it me or have the amount of reports regarding going purple, euphoria, love, empathy etc actually increased in the last few weeks? the chemists will put this down to mass hysteria......Tbf possibly the reduction from 200 + might be something to do with it but crazy the small town does 1/3 and gets a good one, not saying he's a Cookie Monster or anything (I'm sure he practices sensible MD use to avoid LTC ?) But a 1/3!! Theoretically off the GCMS at 190 average that's just 63 mg of MD!!! Total happy zone 190. 

Looking at Treacle report, no disrep but he is as Cookie Monster ? - needs 1 and 2/3 so just 317 mg for 8, yes 8 hours. He reports belting come up and then moves Into psych phase. Then sleeps and has happy vibes the next day. Sounds like Old times.

What I want to know is what happened to Small towns mate who dropped a full un? That night and after. Is he still making boxes and fish?


----------



## awaken88

Oh man, just did so much reading. But seems I'm settling for the Defqons right now ;-)

From Australia but living in Europe for awhile, I've had the Tesla Model X &  Purple TMNT (Which I've not seen mentioned on these pages)

Both have been fantastic, but felt nothing like the pure MD I was getting back in Australia (200mg dose would ruin me and would lose 2-3 hours of my night unable to walk)

I've just not felt the same 'love' here, but I have been mixing with coke first which I didn't do in Aus..

I've always felt the effects vary depending on what environment I'm in, I've imported the dutch stuff before in Aus (Dominos, Heinekens, Gold Bars etc) and they would floor me the same.

Is there a psychological effect happening where you're expecting it to be sub par MDMA because of a new precursor that its actually flattening out your roll?

Just like good coke, around shit people = shit coke & shit coke around good people actually increases my enjoyment of coke.

But been tossing up between Coca Cola, Defqons or more Tesla's (So many batches, some with Model X, CP, Blank/Score on back etc)

But 1/2 of any of them BUCKLES all of my friends & they have a mad time.

PS. Taking too much MD has always made my legs function incorrectly, lowering the dosage decreases euphoria but increases the amphetamine side for me.
PPS. Old school pills (Least the 'good' pills) in Australia used to contain MD+Speed combo, so made people 'feel' that the pill was stronger and had a longer duration.

These ones I'll get home and out light a light!

Anyway, cheers for the late night read - 2 hours just vanished on me then lol.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Music on report =
> Sensationalist journalism at is best ignoring all actual lab results and user reports. Guess you won't be up for the BBC interview either Treacle.
> 
> Defqons well the men from Manc say yes, good enough for me. Cheers for coming back and reporting Treacle and Small town casual.
> 
> Is it me or have the amount of reports regarding going purple, euphoria, love, empathy etc actually increased in the last few weeks? the chemists will put this down to mass hysteria......Tbf possibly the reduction from 200 + might be something to do with it but crazy the small town does 1/3 and gets a good one, not saying he's a Cookie Monster or anything (I'm sure he practices sensible MD use to avoid LTC &#55357;&#56841 But a 1/3!! Theoretically off the GCMS at 190 average that's just 63 mg of MD!!! Total happy zone 190.
> 
> Looking at Treacle report, no disrep but he is as Cookie Monster &#55357;&#56841; - needs 1 and 2/3 so just 317 mg for 8, yes 8 hours. He reports belting come up and then moves Into psych phase. Then sleeps and has happy vibes the next day. Sounds like Old times.
> 
> What I want to know is what happened to Small towns mate who dropped a full un? That night and after. Is he still making boxes and fish?



He's reet, well he's not he's a fucking animal cha, he can sesh... He a sound lad but would politely tell you all to keep your opinion about safe dosing to yourself, he can chomp his way through them I tell you and not seen many sesh like him haha


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Music on report =
> Sensationalist journalism at is best ignoring all actual lab results and user reports. Guess you won't be up for the BBC interview either Treacle.
> 
> Defqons well the men from Manc say yes, good enough for me. Cheers for coming back and reporting Treacle and Small town casual.
> 
> Is it me or have the amount of reports regarding going purple, euphoria, love, empathy etc actually increased in the last few weeks? the chemists will put this down to mass hysteria......Tbf possibly the reduction from 200 + might be something to do with it but crazy the small town does 1/3 and gets a good one, not saying he's a Cookie Monster or anything (I'm sure he practices sensible MD use to avoid LTC &#55357;&#56841 But a 1/3!! Theoretically off the GCMS at 190 average that's just 63 mg of MD!!! Total happy zone 190.
> 
> Looking at Treacle report, no disrep but he is as Cookie Monster &#55357;&#56841; - needs 1 and 2/3 so just 317 mg for 8, yes 8 hours. He reports belting come up and then moves Into psych phase. Then sleeps and has happy vibes the next day. Sounds like Old times.
> 
> What I want to know is what happened to Small towns mate who dropped a full un? That night and after. Is he still making boxes and fish?



Just read as well cha think wires got crossed didn't do a 3rd hahaha no way just did them in 3rds and think it's because of that its just a nice dose at a time to get a buzz and not mong out.

Would be buzzing though if a 3rd is all I needed for the 2-3 days I go AWOL on the sesh 8(


----------



## ColtDan

The 90 pills were said to contain 400 mg of MDMA, making them five times stronger than "normal," and possibly some of the strongest ever tested.

Bound to be shite MD, theres no need to make them that strong


----------



## Brenner

ColtDan said:


> The 90 pills were said to contain 400 mg of MDMA, making them five times stronger than "normal," and possibly some of the strongest ever tested.
> 
> Bound to be shite MD, theres no need to make them that strong



Quite a few pills hitting the 300mg mark now. I've watched them creep up over the last 2 years, started off with the 200mg "dutch super pills". Doesn't surprise me that there may be ones hitting 400mg. Kinda says something about todays MDMA, especially to all those claiming the chemical can't have changed


----------



## swedger77

I think i might have a nibble of a red defcon this weekend. Certainly no tolerance issues with me these days and i know what old skool 90s pills were like.

Will report back next week if i have them.


----------



## Digger909

ColtDan said:


> The 90 pills were said to contain 400 mg of MDMA, making them five times stronger than "normal," and possibly some of the strongest ever tested.
> 
> Bound to be shite MD, theres no need to make them that strong




this presser uses really nice mdma, bit gouchy but strong 200mg doses. I think its more likely the spanish plod have put a pill on the scale, seen it weighed .4 and then issued a press release.


----------



## awaken88

Digger909 said:


> this presser uses really nice mdma, bit gouchy but strong 200mg doses. I think its more likely the spanish plod have put a pill on the scale, seen it weighed .4 and then issued a press release.




https://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php?start=0&search_field=all&s=Music+On

The entire pill they are quoting to contain 400mg of MDMA doesn't even weigh a total of 400mg from tests...

Good work Media!


----------



## Tec

awaken88 said:


> Oh man, just did so much reading. But seems I'm settling for the Defqons right now ;-)
> 
> From Australia but living in Europe for awhile, I've had the Tesla Model X &  Purple TMNT (Which I've not seen mentioned on these pages)
> 
> Both have been fantastic, but felt nothing like the pure MD I was getting back in Australia (200mg dose would ruin me and would lose 2-3 hours of my night unable to walk)
> 
> I've just not felt the same 'love' here, but I have been mixing with coke first which I didn't do in Aus..
> 
> I've always felt the effects vary depending on what environment I'm in, I've imported the dutch stuff before in Aus (Dominos, Heinekens, Gold Bars etc) and they would floor me the same.
> 
> Is there a psychological effect happening where you're expecting it to be sub par MDMA because of a new precursor that its actually flattening out your roll?
> 
> Just like good coke, around shit people = shit coke & shit coke around good people actually increases my enjoyment of coke.
> 
> But been tossing up between Coca Cola, Defqons or more Tesla's (So many batches, some with Model X, CP, Blank/Score on back etc)
> 
> But 1/2 of any of them BUCKLES all of my friends & they have a mad time.
> 
> PS. Taking too much MD has always made my legs function incorrectly, lowering the dosage decreases euphoria but increases the amphetamine side for me.
> PPS. Old school pills (Least the 'good' pills) in Australia used to contain MD+Speed combo, so made people 'feel' that the pill was stronger and had a longer duration.
> 
> These ones I'll get home and out light a light!
> 
> Anyway, cheers for the late night read - 2 hours just vanished on me then lol.



Mixing with coke more or less nullifies the MDMA mate, never do that. If you feel the need to at least do the MDMA first and the coke much later on. Didn't they teach you that in Aus ?

Also, there's always a psychological element to any drug... frame of mind and what not. It's a loop I can't get myself out of nowadays, I over analyse the high whilst being high because I want to have a good time. That being said, really good MDMA or pills override this quickly - because good, emphatic, loved up, mdma removes your anxiety - you just absorb the world, the social constructions we put up vanish, it's bliss (or used to be).

Good MDMA shouldn't really floor you, make you unable to walk etc. But this does seem to be how people judge the drug more and more.


----------



## chojek

Brenner said:


> Where are you from Chojek? I spotted those Pacman after reading the pill report (and noting the purple reaction) but the vendor doesn't ship to Europe, deffo wouldn't mind trying them though. I think they are advertised as 120mg if I remember correctly, which sounds much more like a realistic dose compared to a lot of the dutch ones which are hitting 300mg these days.


I'm from Oz but I've lived in Europe. I've had local stuff recently which blew the Teslas out of the water.


----------



## chojek

Man I really want these Red Defqons now!


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Treacle said:


> Red Defqons are a massive yes from me. Did them with two mates, and we all started coming up after about 20 minutes. Very energetic, lovey and euphoric. Slept for three hours, without even meaning to fall asleep, and I've got a proper afterglow today. All three of us had visuals, which was a novelty. I could see glitter all over them, along with other high dose MDMA/MDA-style hallucinations, and was trancing out and chatting random bollocks, just like pills from the good old days. Had one and two thirds, and got a good 7 or 8 hours out of them. I'll be stocking up, because things can't get much better than those. I've read that they turn marquis purple, and I fully believe it. Absolutely amazing pills. They absolutely don't need to be 200mg, because the MDMA in them is top-notch. However, even at that dose, they weren't mongy, just really intense. Definitely on par, or better than Turtles and UFOs. Possibly the best pills I've had since like 2007.



Told you they were good bud , Infact there that good my stash has gone already lol deffo stocking up now. Really really amazing pills so clean and euphoric did a festival on them all weekend and every one even towards the end took my head off


----------



## shugenja

Brenner said:


> Quite a few pills hitting the 300mg mark now. I've watched them creep up over the last 2 years, started off with the 200mg "dutch super pills". Doesn't surprise me that there may be ones hitting 400mg. Kinda says something about todays MDMA, especially to all those claiming the chemical can't have changed




Except the actual entire pill itself doesn't actually weigh 400 mg -- and if you look at the dose (200-225 mg) 

Break it on the score and you have 140/150 to start and and a 70/75 mg bump left -- how most people like it -- all from 1 pill


Am I the only one that actually looked at the "super pills" and saw how breaking on the score = either a 50% (trapezoidal pills) or 100% (rectangular pills) bump based on an initial dose of right about 110-140 mg???


----------



## Small_town_casual

Yeah the supremes were class, not had the 2.0 ones but again it's white MD in them


----------



## chojek

I've joined the Red Defqon club!! I've got a few weeks to go before I try them, but tolerance won't be an issue, as 5 weeks off is a decent break I think. 

I'm so happy I've found them. I've been so jealous reading about how awesome these Ninja Turtles and UFO's were, and these are supposedly even better!! I'm so happy right now. This is why I keep reading every single post here. This information has been invaluable.

Best looking press I've seen too. I can't believe how glossy they are. Proper professional job, almost made out of love for the craft.


----------



## foolsgold25

Ok so a big group of us tried the Red Defqons sourced from a friend who lives in Amsterdam and had them at a festival out there, I started with half and to me they were seened quite speedy, not really any empathy but they did hit me like a rocket, almost too strong tbh. I said a few times that I felt like I was plugged into a mains supply, started to come down after around 4 hours and topped up with another 3rd, a slight bit of confusion and felt a bit on edge, it didn't help that when the festival ended there was a huge crush to get out, Tried them again the following night and only had a 3rd and enjoyed them more this time.


----------



## Grassman

Noooooo, please don't say that, I've just stocked up!!


----------



## Grassman

Has anyone done a whole red defqon? I am tempted to start with a whole one then top up with halves


----------



## PocketLady

I've heard that they are really strong. I will definitely be trying half myself.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Grassman said:


> Has anyone done a whole red defqon? I am tempted to start with a whole one then top up with halves



Yeah my mate did, he's a seasoned sesh head, he's a legend and when he was telling me I said... You're fucking mental cha but I think that's why we get on so well and here's what he said about it, ain't no report by any means...

Hahaha i am cha fucking eyes where shaking like fuck! Was walking round with one shoe on and a flip flop


----------



## chojek

foolsgold25 said:


> Ok so a big group of us tried the Red Defqons sourced from a friend who lives in Amsterdam and had them at a festival out there, I started with half and to me they were seened quite speedy, not really any empathy but they did hit me like a rocket, almost too strong tbh. I said a few times that I felt like I was plugged into a mains supply, started to come down after around 4 hours and topped up with another 3rd, a slight bit of confusion and felt a bit on edge, it didn't help that when the festival ended there was a huge crush to get out, Tried them again the following night and only had a 3rd and enjoyed them more this time.


What other pills have you taken? I'm one of those that prefers the pills people refer to as speedy. They feel so much better when they give you that out of control euphoria, maniac craziness and all the lovey dovey feelings that compel you to approach anyone that even slightly glances at you, so you can share your appreciation for them and life lol.


----------



## chojek

Small_town_casual said:


> I've always found checkpoints to be spot on, the red supremes were good the first run, duno about second then had snapchats which were also good and a mate had teslas ad said bang on... Noticed some Starbucks, Oreos and teslas ain't the best press but the quality of the product is better, maybe it's something in the synth that they do to get that gloss finish and makes them mongier, just a thought I'm probably wrong.
> 
> On a separate note had half a SIM card and defqon Sunday then nothing till about 10pm Monday and it was the blue and pink red bull so snapped it in half then broke them into quarters so there were 2 blue quarters and 2 pinks quarters and we each had one and agreed they were spot on and was only 1/4 a pill!!
> 
> Been offered yellowy/orange coloured Micky mouses, heard they're good, anyone know about them?


Most of my Orange Teslas are crumbling too, turning to dust pretty much. Dosing them is going to be real hard. They're spot on though, I've never felt monged out by them.


----------



## chojek

Grassman said:


> Noooooo, please don't say that, I've just stocked up!!


Stress less mate, look at this fresh user report. 

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36257


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Yes mate every one I've had has been whole, but have been using MD / pills about every other weekend for about 2 month leading up to trying them so abit of a tolerance but I'd say do it!


----------



## ColtDan

chojek said:


> I'm one of those that prefers the pills people refer to as speedy. They feel so much better when they give you that out of control euphoria, maniac craziness and all the lovey dovey feelings that compel you to approach anyone that even slightly glances at you, so you can share your appreciation for them and life lol.



Same here


----------



## Sprodo

Just received a decent amount that should keep me going for a year or 2.

Remember they could be Defqons or Defcons !


----------



## shugenja

chojek said:


> Stress less mate, look at this fresh user report.
> 
> http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36257



bunk police 5-mapb marquis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X7SBLrSeXk


bunk police 5-mapb mandelin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYbX61RNPLI


bunk police mecke 5-MAPB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iodzGTO2LYE  -- black


Check out this bunk police simon's test of 5-MAPB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZnQpYLZxCI 

Simon's MDMA:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya5P_FgGV88


The pill report simon's looks more like 5-MAPB than MDMA

More blue than purple  -- which is something considering the red dye in the pill


Just sayin

Basedon the 4 tests -- it coould jsut as easily be 5-MAPB

GCMS to the rescue please


----------



## Grassman

You can't be serious


----------



## shugenja

Grassman said:


> You can't be serious




As a heart attack.

Unless it's GCMS tested, based on the 4 results -- it could be 5-MAPB just as easily as it could be MDMA

Considering some suppliers has been selling it for less than $10/gram for kilogram lots ....

Especially when you consider that it is Legal everywhere but Canada, China, the US and the UK


----------



## PocketLady

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4462&mobile=1

Also fairly sure that 5-MAPB is in very short supply since the China ban, as that's where pretty much all of it was being manufactured.


----------



## shugenja

PocketLady said:


> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4462&mobile=1
> 
> Also fairly sure that 5-MAPB is in very short supply since the China ban, as that's where pretty much all of it was being manufactured.



HPLC fantastic!

Doesn't change the fact that without HPLC or GCMS you can't be sure


----------



## shugenja

PocketLady said:


> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4462&mobile=1
> 
> Also fairly sure that 5-MAPB is in very short supply since the China ban, as that's where pretty much all of it was being manufactured.




You can get it in Holland right now -- a bit expensive 

Chinese suppliers are selling 5-EAPB -- right now at $6 a gram in kilo lots -- who in China is actually checking that it is 5-eapb instead of 5-MAPB


----------



## chojek

Red Defqon test results:

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0616.pdf


----------



## chojek

shugenja said:


> Except the actual entire pill itself doesn't actually weigh 400 mg -- and if you look at the dose (200-225 mg)
> 
> Break it on the score and you have 140/150 to start and and a 70/75 mg bump left -- how most people like it -- all from 1 pill
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that actually looked at the "super pills" and saw how breaking on the score = either a 50% (trapezoidal pills) or 100% (rectangular pills) bump based on an initial dose of right about 110-140 mg???


I thought to myself this is a double drop, just how I like it lol.


----------



## Treacle

Interesting to see some lower dosed pills in that lot of results. Perhaps they're the real deal, because you wouldn't feel much from 120mg-ish of the regular Dutch shit...


----------



## swedger77

So Red Defcons..............................

Sampled them at the weekend with a my pal who is the same guy i took my first pill with 20 years ago! We're still fucking at it!

Any way yeah they are good. Probably some of the nicest MDMA since it became totally shite in 2008 (?) It was a lot smoother, and quite chatty in comparision the MDMA i ve been getting for the last few years. The MDMA i ve been getting for years now just seems to make me feel wired. We ended up going to a club and were cutting a few shapes so they had the desired effect.

Having said that, these pills IMO are not a patch of the MDMA from 15-20 years back....

Now the subject of the 5/6-APB has come.......................to this day 6-APB for me has provided the most euphoria since those 90s pills and that sent the Marquis a deep purple.

If i got offered 6-APB or a Defcon........id be all over the 6-APB. Nice long smooth come up, longer 5-6h duration and a lovely smooth tail off. Loads of euphoria...

I ve got another clubbing night planned in sept.....so the Defcons will be getting a second roadtest then too.

Swedge x


----------



## Grassman

Did you do a whole one, or halves?


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> Did you do a whole one, or halves?



Gotta be halves or 2/3 surely. Lab tested at 200-210mg for a whole. Dutch lions were 160mg ish I think and just about manage a whole of them


----------



## swedger77

Grassman said:


> Did you do a whole one, or halves?



Thirds!

Dont get me wrong i enjoyed them. More so than most MDMA or pills i ve had in a long time.


----------



## smik2

Any test results on the silver Sim Cards? Had them 3 nights in a row at a festival and quite enjoyed them, somehow avoided a huge comedown after it as well.


----------



## chojek

smik2 said:


> Any test results on the silver Sim Cards? Had them 3 nights in a row at a festival and quite enjoyed them, somehow avoided a huge comedown after it as well.


 These Sim Cards, the Love Peace & Rock and Rolls, See Hear No Evil Monkeys and Orange Burger Kings are all getting mad reviews. 

Even on reddit this American user commented on how he wants to find more pills like the Orange Burger Kings because they didn't mong him out like all other pills. 

It looks like pressers are starting to lift their game.


----------



## Twigs

swedger77 said:


> If i got offered 6-APB or a Defcon........id be all over the 6-APB. Nice long smooth come up, longer 5-6h duration and a lovely smooth tail off. Loads of euphoria...


What is your usual dose for 6-apb?


----------



## Sadie

chojek said:


> These Sim Cards, the Love Peace & Rock and Rolls, See Hear No Evil Monkeys and Orange Burger Kings are all getting mad reviews.
> 
> Even on reddit this American user commented on how he wants to find more pills like the Orange Burger Kings because they didn't mong him out like all other pills.
> 
> It looks like pressers are starting to lift their game.



Cheers man, sounds like things are starting to look up but me, ever the pessimist when it comes to the thought of decent pills.


----------



## Treacle

I had a SIM card, Peace, Love & Rock 'n' Roll and a Burger King, but I gave them to my mates, expecting them to be mongy. They said they were good. The Defqons are apparently the Burger King successors.


----------



## Sadie

Treacle,  stop making me drool man. So, you deffo rate the defqons? 

I only read about the burger kings today. I take it they've been tested. Duuurp....


----------



## swedger77

Twigs said:


> What is your usual dose for 6-apb?



i usually dosed about 100 -125 mg. The last time i had it we just made 8 bombs from a gram...just eye balled it.

Happy happy days


----------



## Sadie

I never rated 6apb.  But then, I only had it when it first came out. I found the come up to be intense, the high short lived and left me feeling dirty. 

Perhaps I should have tried a few different batches but I was a little bit too let down. 

This was also when people were constantly going on about it after the safrole shortage and it was the next best thing to MDMA. Not even close from the stuff I had. Perhaps it's worth a rethink. 

I've always valued your input 77 on such matters.


----------



## PocketLady

I took 6-APB several times when it first came out. I actually really enjoyed it for the first few hours, especially the "benzo fury" pills/pellets which seemed higher quality than the tan powder that was around later.  I found it more stimulating than MDMA and loads of euphoria, but once the euphoria wore off it left me in this really weird trippy headspace which I really didn't enjoy...Don't get me wrong, I love tripping but this was not a very fun place for me. It also used to make me so spaced out the next day.


----------



## Sadie

Same,  it was the benzo furys I had. To me it just wasn't worth it. Who knows mibbe 6apb has gotten better. Doubt it though.


----------



## koneko

I also have something to say about 6-APB but it's late.. Experimented with it very early doors, took too much, not knowing that it wasn't going to be like double dunting pills. Did not enjoy it one bit. Good pills all the way for me, though maybe I should consider giving it another go for a special occasion, being more educated with sensible dosing.  Now it's been around for a while and I know better.


----------



## mister

the 6-apb from *a vendor* when first released (looked like dirst and stunk of TCP) was the most euphoric drug Ive ever tried. The following batches from various vendors just didnt hit the mark like *a vendor*'s first batches.

Ive been making my own MDMA / MDA combo caps, 90mgs of MDMA and 70mgs of MDA, really enjoyable and lasts for hours, the MDA actually made me really horny


----------



## Shambles

Although I removed the sourcey stuff from your post, I suspect we may have sampled the same batch of 6-APB (albeit mine from a totally different source). If you were meaning the "pre-release" stuff I would have to agree that that stuff was _incredible_. Quite possibly the best drug I have ever sampled. Perfect mix of MDMAesque and light hallucinogenic qualities. Insanely euphoric, rushy as all fukkery but never crossing the line, lushy bodyfeel, great duration, no obvious comedown (from one-off doses). In hindsight I highly doubt it was actually 6-APB, 6-APDB or any other widely-released chem I have ever come across. Real shame cos whatever the fuck that stuff was it really would have been in with a good shot at that long-promised Third Summer of Love.


----------



## swedger77

mister said:


> the 6-apb from looked like dirst and stunk of TCP




Thats the shit I'm talking about.

Very distinctive smell. Very very nice drug.

As i ve said on here numerous times i found it to be the best thing since 90s pills and possibly better in certain situations,,,,,like festivals where a 5h + tops ups is desirable and smooth tail off too.


----------



## mister

Shambles said:


> Although I removed the sourcey stuff from your post, I suspect we may have sampled the same batch of 6-APB (albeit mine from a totally different source). If you were meaning the "pre-release" stuff I would have to agree that that stuff was _incredible_. Quite possibly the best drug I have ever sampled. Perfect mix of MDMAesque and light hallucinogenic qualities. Insanely euphoric, rushy as all fukkery but never crossing the line, lushy bodyfeel, great duration, no obvious comedown (from one-off doses). In hindsight I highly doubt it was actually 6-APB, 6-APDB or any other widely-released chem I have ever come across. Real shame cos whatever the fuck that stuff was it really would have been in with a good shot at that long-promised Third Summer of Love.



Yeah it was released before the pellets and powder, it looked like dirt, the subsequent powder looked cleaner but didnt have the same affect.



This is my post from 2011.....



> Mate I can assure you genuine 6-apb is available. I've tried most drugs over the years and this felt unique. Took about 2 hours to come on and it built in intensity, I have never felt soooo loved up, messy with the most incredible europhia I have ever felt, and it's got huge legs. Most vendors are selling fake 6-apb but this is the real deal, you've just gotta know where to look



I wish it was still available


----------



## Sadie

Twas just a ploy to build up the hype. Almost a switch and bait move. Pretty fucked up if you ask me. In the end as a maker of such things you just ruin your name.


----------



## ColtDan

swedger77 said:


> Thats the shit I'm talking about.
> 
> Very distinctive smell. Very very nice drug.
> 
> As i ve said on here numerous times i found it to be the best thing since 90s pills and possibly better in certain situations,,,,,like festivals where a 5h + tops ups is desirable and smooth tail off too.



Wicked stuff. Had lots of fun on it at music nights through 2012. Lovely spangles with mild trippy-ness. Think i stashed a small amount away but no idea where ive put it


----------



## MiniNapalm

You need a better filing system Dan ?


----------



## Brenner

mister said:


> Yeah it was released before the pellets and powder, it looked like dirt, the subsequent powder looked cleaner but didnt have the same affect.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my post from 2011.....
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was still available



I'm looking around and I can still see 6-APB being offered for sale, all be it not too many vendors though. What are we saying - that the stuff on offer these days isn't as good as the older stuff (kinda like the MDMA debate) ?


----------



## Shambles

Personally I think the 6-APB (and 6-APDB) on sale overseas is good stuff. It's not the mystery "pre-release" substance but then nothing that ever went on sale was. Whether 6-APB/6-APDB is to your personal taste or not is, of course, not something anybody else can predict. Worth a punt though imo.


----------



## steewith2ees

Brenner said:


> I'm looking around and I can still see 6-APB being offered for sale, all be it not too many vendors though. What are we saying - that the stuff on offer these days isn't as good as the older stuff (kinda like the MDMA debate) ?



I think it's a case of suck it and see Brenner - just be careful not to mention any further details about it's purchase or where it came from -any further response you wish to post regarding this, should be focused on as comprehensive as possible a description of the drug (physical characteristics, effects, dosage etc) and dose bot require any further information about where it came from - if we were to assume that this drug s not readily available on the street, then it should relatively simple from anyone reading where the drugs came from which you should not have to refer to again and save yourself unintentionally breaching the Bluelight User Agreement (BLUA) (which can be found here http://wiki.bluelight.org/index.php/Bluelight_User_Agreement_(BLUA)....

.... and the 'localised' EADD forum guidelines (here - http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/289217-EADD-Forum-Guidelines


----------



## steewith2ees

Ok, so now I have managed to keep my eyes open through my previous, attempted 'moderating' post, I should for posterity reasons if nothing else, should at least account for why a weedless person is, regardlessly fucked...........   http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/793861-The-EADD-I-m-Fucked-Thread-V-Post-Lost-in-the-5th-Dimension?p=13753910#post13753910


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Shambles said:


> Personally I think the 6-APB (and 6-APDB) on sale overseas is good stuff. It's not the mystery "pre-release" substance but then nothing that ever went on sale was. Whether 6-APB/6-APDB is to your personal taste or not is, of course, not something anybody else can predict. Worth a punt though imo.



People say the same about a few RCs; that the promo batch was something else entirely.. Do you think the pre-release 6-APB was a different substance altogether or just had something added to give it a bit more kick?


----------



## Shambles

It was a totally different substance imo (and the opinion of just about everybody else I know of who sampled both pre- and post-release). There was a lot of talk at the time about the possibility of the pre-release stuff actually being the related (but Class A in the UK) compound 6-APDB. However, since the initial release hype died down both 6-APB and 6-APDB have been available for a long time now (from non-UK vendors) and neither seem to match the pre-release compound.

My best guess would be another related compound... but as so many did eventually reach the market (with pretty much all being crap - or at least certainly not "pre-release mystery compound") that doesn't seem so likely now. Could end up being a case of even the manufacturer not knowing what the hell it was cos they screwed the initial synth and somehow ended up producing genuine Magic Powder.

The 6-APB thread in the Psychedelics forum (linky to the PD Index in my sig) has lots of discussion on the subject going back to the original test samples if you're interested.


----------



## SilentRoller

On the red defqons tonight. Hoping they are not the usual Dutch mongy shite. I have heard good things.

Been a month or so since I've done any MD. I've had them MDA/MDMA ace of spade pills to nibble on, but they are so good I just stash them away!


----------



## Small_town_casual

SilentRoller said:


> On the red defqons tonight. Hoping they are not the usual Dutch mongy shite. I have heard good things.
> 
> Been a month or so since I've done any MD. I've had them MDA/MDMA ace of spade pills to nibble on, but they are so good I just stash them away!



You won't be disappointed mate, how are them ace of spades? Seen the grey ones but they're just MDMA, just wonder although They are an MDMA/MDA combo they won't be like the old ones of that combo of it synthed shit, the ref defqons are Defo the best ive had in a long time


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, Defqons are the best thing to have blessed us in the last decade, I reckon. Having my second bash at them this weekend, and I'm almost tempted to start with 2/3rds of one, because a full one is like a double drop of decent pills. I couldn't walk in a straight line, after a full one, but I couldn't stay sat down and couldn't shut up talking to, and hugging, my mates. Felt great the next few days, as well. Hats off to the chemist who whipped up the MDMA in those, if you're reading this! Please, continue, and if you're feeling generous, bang some MDA in the next batch.


----------



## Grassman

And......they're Dutch!


----------



## Treacle

It's a miracle! Long may it continue.


----------



## MiniNapalm

^Here here ?


----------



## erbaviva_girls

I am in ibiza and I found sim card / vodafone .. has anyone tried these pills? I tried but I can not find no analysis so do not even know how many mg of md are in it .. can anyone give me a help?


----------



## MiniNapalm

Around 200mg I think. See anecdotal comments here (but as always, recommend testing before consumption): http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36244


----------



## Small_town_casual

Anyone remember these from the UK? Possibly a Manc press as they were going strong around the time of red, white and blue team GBs which were a Manc press and they're the same size , they were right little belters and cheap too!!

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29360

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25657

And they turned purple when tested... Wow thinking back I miss pills like this, but then saying that these were some of the first good pills I had so they're bound to always be a favourite.


----------



## SilentRoller

So....*my thoughts on the Red Defqons.*

Started off with a whole one, although I had been told these were strong. To my surprise, it look a good while to get going. I had a good 1.5/2hrs of big pupils & yawning and coming up slowly without too much else happening. I would class this pill as a "brewer", where it builds up really slowly until you are trollied. So about 2 hours in, I split a 2nd pill into 3 pieces (the 'Y' shape is handy), and basically nibbled on them over the next hour or so. My other 2 mates who had eaten 1 at this point stated to look beyond repair, so I started to to feel somewhat frustrated, and just resigned to fact they weren't going to work on me........

3 hours in, head down the local. Feeling chatty and a good mood on the way down, but still no good stuff like eye wiggles or roll yet. Just a bit of feeling warm with deep breaths. However, it was unfortunate that as I stated chatting to a lovely chap from Wolverhampton outside, they kicked in. All 400mg of it at once.I basically cut the guy off mid sentence and proceeded to projectile vomit up the side of the pub *shame*. My other two mates were now looking like they were having a stroke, so we decided to leave and head to town.

Spent the taxi ride cranking the radio up to the dismay of the taxi driver, who spent the entire trip laughing about how I looked like a camel. I think my jaw was about to knock him out. Got to the club, and somehow we got in. An interesting thing about the defqons is that I would have random points of feeling sober, despite looking an absolute mess. Cue me and two dribbling messes strolling up to the bar, and in my best sober voice tried to order a drink, to which the answer was '_with pupils like that, no chance._' which meant I had to stick with soft drinks all night. Not a bad thing really.

Spent a good few hours dancing away, and I ate another defqon at some point. Not really needed, as it just made me sweat like fuck and didn't really add much. However, I was trollied until 6am that morning, as where my two mates. One of which tripped out so hard, he wondered off in central Cardiff, and couldn't find his way back to us as he thought he was on a motorway in a sleeping bag. Needless to say, look a while to find him.

As for comedown, not too bad. Felt great yesterday apart from sweating like fuck, and today I can feel my mood dipping a bit and I'm a bit nauseous. But that's to be expected after .6 of MDMA. Nothing too bad 

So the verdict - I would say up there with a purple batteries, these are the strongest MDMA pill I have taken. I don't count the yellow Ace of Spades in that, as they are a combo pill. However, what I will say is after taking MDA  & MDMA combos, I do find it hard to fully enjoy MDMA on its own, it just doesn't seem as good. Not a bad pill though


----------



## steewith2ees

SilentRoller said:


> So....*my thoughts on the Red Defqons.*
> 
> I started chatting to a lovely chap from Wolverhampton



well what else would he be


----------



## Digger909

the guy from pill reports got his story...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-37156380


----------



## Grassman

What a knobhead


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Nice report silentroller. Go hard or go home or basically just lose the plot trying to get home. Lol sleeping bag motorway! You is a Cookie Monster respect. Alas I can't deliver the analysis yet on these bad boys seems everyone's on holiday or sold out. Fustrating. Dying to test and tell you all the result on the reagents. If I get and the lab rats decide to bosh then it's defiantely crush them up and measure the dose by scales. They look hard and enteric coat so possibly they are gonna be a long runner slow burn on the come up. Much better for testing to take the whole pill weight crush to powder and then take the  published mg (believe these are at 200mg?) and work out the sweet spot for the participant as in 80 - 150 mg with a reboost if required at + 1hr 30 of half the original. There is absoltuely no disgrace in using a substance as you want to and not as delivered pill form TBH and always better to experience MD in the right time frame than having a slow 2 HR burn come up (but then some do like that massive OMG whooooosh moment more than others). 

So the Beeb got their "users". One guy who consumes multiple drugs and is completley irresponsible and admits it and probably doesn't know MD in his cocktail if it bit him on the ass and a girl who just had a few experiences and then they run it on R1 all day. Hmmm wide catchment, just before creamfields reading and Leeds and they kind of missed the HR message? 

Nope MDMA hasn't got stronger. MDMA is MDMA. I've learnt that from our scientist friends ? Fact. It's just cheaper people are badly educated to safe dosing and there's way more purity of powder and pill by weight. So the pill has way more in it that's all. All of which ain't the users fault (apparently is) but our wonderful draconian govt's wish to protect us from harm and not allow testing so we can make the decision ourselves and know what's in our pill and how much. 

I'm old so yeh I'm theoretically more responsible and I certainly wouldn't down 200 mg as a first drop. Honestly why? Young girls dying yep. From my experiences in club land it's that initial whoosh that sends people over the edge. They drop 230 mg first time and the panic sets in, that just escalates everything. Get past that, drinking responsibly (you won't want to on quality MD) and it's potential to cause issues reduces unless you get the hammer down and take multiples which usually happens because of drink (dulls the senses and you ruin the roll and need more). I've got mates who if they took 200 mg would without doubt be in the ambulance. 80 mg and they are the same place as others on 140mg, horses for courses. Legality and education would allow each and every person to find their level safely. 

Respect to the man from national geo. least he reads widely and understands what we portray here although if he had read much wider he'd know the PMK / safferole debate has been pretty much proved bunk by the "experts", unless we have loads of shills in our midst. Sorry Smalltowncasual surely I'm allowed just 1 paragraph of chemistry bollocks. Hope your well mate ?


----------



## shugenja

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> PMK / safferole debate  ?



http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...g-the-pre-cursor-myth?p=13757932#post13757932


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Nice report silentroller. Go hard or go home or basically just lose the plot trying to get home. Lol sleeping bag motorway! You is a Cookie Monster respect. Alas I can't deliver the analysis yet on these bad boys seems everyone's on holiday or sold out. Fustrating. Dying to test and tell you all the result on the reagents. If I get and the lab rats decide to bosh then it's defiantely crush them up and measure the dose by scales. They look hard and enteric coat so possibly they are gonna be a long runner slow burn on the come up. Much better for testing to take the whole pill weight crush to powder and then take the  published mg (believe these are at 200mg?) and work out the sweet spot for the participant as in 80 - 150 mg with a reboost if required at + 1hr 30 of half the original. There is absoltuely no disgrace in using a substance as you want to and not as delivered pill form TBH and always better to experience MD in the right time frame than having a slow 2 HR burn come up (but then some do like that massive OMG whooooosh moment more than others).
> 
> So the Beeb got their "users". One guy who consumes multiple drugs and is completley irresponsible and admits it and probably doesn't know MD in his cocktail if it bit him on the ass and a girl who just had a few experiences and then they run it on R1 all day. Hmmm wide catchment, just before creamfields reading and Leeds and they kind of missed the HR message?
> 
> Nope MDMA hasn't got stronger. MDMA is MDMA. I've learnt that from our scientist friends &#55357;&#56841; Fact. It's just cheaper people are badly educated to safe dosing and there's way more purity of powder and pill by weight. So the pill has way more in it that's all. All of which ain't the users fault (apparently is) but our wonderful draconian govt's wish to protect us from harm and not allow testing so we can make the decision ourselves and know what's in our pill and how much.
> 
> I'm old so yeh I'm theoretically more responsible and I certainly wouldn't down 200 mg as a first drop. Honestly why? Young girls dying yep. From my experiences in club land it's that initial whoosh that sends people over the edge. They drop 230 mg first time and the panic sets in, that just escalates everything. Get past that, drinking responsibly (you won't want to on quality MD) and it's potential to cause issues reduces unless you get the hammer down and take multiples which usually happens because of drink (dulls the senses and you ruin the roll and need more). I've got mates who if they took 200 mg would without doubt be in the ambulance. 80 mg and they are the same place as others on 140mg, horses for courses. Legality and education would allow each and every person to find their level safely.
> 
> Respect to the man from national geo. least he reads widely and understands what we portray here although if he had read much wider he'd know the PMK / safferole debate has been pretty much proved bunk by the "experts", unless we have loads of shills in our midst. Sorry Smalltowncasual surely I'm allowed just 1 paragraph of chemistry bollocks. Hope your well mate &#55357;&#56841;



Hahaha you're lucky I'm in a good mood, although I duno, had an ex round just for a chill and one thing led to another and yeah it's 6:40am wired and finally managed to get her out the front door haha, she had a quarter of a blue/pink red bull and felt it and she a seasoned E head, used to go to the illegal Blackburn warehouse raves.


----------



## Bigwoem1159794

mister said:


> Some lovely Aussie MDA, didnt have much of a smell but 100mgs got me flying, I ended up eating 400mgs over 2 nights and was lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very dark colour so would an Acetone wash improve anything?


Man how would I do this wash?


----------



## LoginNotSecure

What are the decent pills going about these days? I was going to purchase some off the dark markets, but don't want to buy anything shite.


----------



## benson7

Get yourself some cheap crystal MDMA and a small 0.25g order of meth. Do about 125mg of MDMA and 50 mg of Meth. That will wipe the floor with any pill available.


----------



## Tranced

You can also stick 3 or 4 really shite pills up your arse IME.


----------



## PlayHard

So it's been some time since I last indulged in some MD. After slowly going through a stash I had put away of quality crystal dating back to 2018 when I was getting regular samples of different crystal to test for friends - well that's all long gone and my source has since moved on into a different country.. NOTE im not looking to source - just wondering if there is some clean glass on offer or is it like my friend is saying "meh" mda? Lacking pretty much everything other then messyness.. Friend claims he hasn't had anything decent since I was getting samples back 2018 or so.. So people's thoughts? Am I wasting my time looking for good quality mdma.


----------



## Safrolette

Tranced said:


> You can also stick 3 or 4 really shite pills up your arse IME.


Does the quality of the high improve if you plug really bad pills instead of swallowing them? Is anal better than oral when it comes to pills ROA? Or a combo of the two maybe?


PlayHard said:


> So it's been some time since I last indulged in some MD. After slowly going through a stash I had put away of quality crystal dating back to 2018 when I was getting regular samples of different crystal to test for friends - well that's all long gone and my source has since moved on into a different country.. NOTE im not looking to source - just wondering if there is some clean glass on offer or is it like my friend is saying "meh" mda? Lacking pretty much everything other then messyness.. Friend claims he hasn't had anything decent since I was getting samples back 2018 or so.. So people's thoughts? Am I wasting my time looking for good quality mdma.


Are you planning a lockdown party?


----------



## PlayHard

Safrolette said:


> Does the quality of the high improve if you plug really bad pills instead of swallowing them? Is anal better than oral when it comes to pills ROA? Or a combo of the two maybe?
> 
> Are you planning a lockdown party?


You could say that, not one to get high on md by myself but the past few experiences were quite enjoyable. More so its been quite some time, basically I come across Dmt last year after having a break from everything... Well dmt is certainly something else, however I feel the need to find top quality glass like md again for storage purposes and special occasions


----------



## JajaBinks91

Browsed bluelight for a few years and have often found interest in the modern "pmk" mdma vs "safrole" discussion. I noticed some dw pills (Blue hearts/orange smiles) recently that claimed to be "90s style", with no "mongy" feeling and more "love/energy". Has anyone come across/sampled these yet?


----------



## Safrolette

JajaBinks91 said:


> Browsed bluelight for a few years and have often found interest in the modern "pmk" mdma vs "safrole" discussion. I noticed some dw pills (Blue hearts/orange smiles) recently that claimed to be "90s style", with no "mongy" feeling and more "love/energy". Has anyone come across/sampled these yet?


Is this the start of a Covid-19 era private indoor partying scene?


----------



## Tranced

Safrolette said:


> Does the quality of the high improve if you plug really bad pills instead of swallowing them? Is anal better than oral when it comes to pills ROA? Or a combo of the two maybe?



It depends what you mean by quality of the high; you just absorb more MDMA. It certainly made the weak pills work I noticed, once I came round!



PlayHard said:


> So it's been some time since I last indulged in some MD. After slowly going through a stash I had put away of quality crystal dating back to 2018 when I was getting regular samples of different crystal to test for friends - well that's all long gone and my source has since moved on into a different country.. NOTE im not looking to source - just wondering if there is some clean glass on offer or is it like my friend is saying "meh" mda? Lacking pretty much everything other then messyness.. Friend claims he hasn't had anything decent since I was getting samples back 2018 or so.. So people's thoughts? Am I wasting my time looking for good quality mdma.



This isn't the recent thread btw.


----------



## Safrolette

Tranced said:


> It depends what you mean by quality of the high; you just absorb more MDMA. It certainly made the weak pills work I noticed, once I came round!
> It depends what you define as quality of the high really; you absorb more MDMA than you would orally. I did this with some weak pills a long long time ago and was absolutely off it.


Intensity and duration of the rushes, music appreciation, loved-up feeling. Good to know if I'll ever dabble with euphoric stims again  :giggle:


----------



## Tranced

Safrolette said:


> Intensity and duration of the rushes, music appreciation, loved-up feeling. Good to know if I'll ever dabble with euphoric stims again  :giggle:



My post might have looked a bit weird btw because for some reason it posted a draft that I lost & then changed.

Basically the quality of the MDMA was not bad, it was just low. So I stuck three or four up my arse. I came round a few hours later on my bed, gurning & with the music sounding like it was charged with electricity. I can still remember the track that I came round to, and it was this:






A most utterly fabulous time indeed!


----------



## Safrolette

Tranced said:


> My post might have looked a bit weird btw because for some reason it posted a draft that I lost & then changed.
> Basically the quality of the MDMA was not bad, it was just low. So I stuck three or four up my arse. I came round a few hours later on my bed, gurning & with the music sounding like it was charged with electricity. I can still remember the track that I came round to, and it was this... A most utterly fabulous time indeed!


Excellent, sounds like you had an ace time. I'll make a note of your anal trick, hahaha  (y)


----------



## SilentRoller

Where is the loved up (or not so if you get meh-MDMA) smashed waffle that used to cover these threads?!  Is no one buying/doing MD at the moment?

That said, I’m already 3 months in to a long break - I think I’ll drop when everything blows over. 6+ months of serotonin just spunked up the wall!!


----------



## benson7

I have no plans to take MDMA in the foreseeable future, stuff is to too underwhelming now.


----------



## SilentRoller

The sad thing is  Benson is that I actually agree with you. But occasionally a new press comes out and it fills you with hope....but nada :/


----------



## Tranced

The clear champagne stuff tends to be banging. 135mg and I'm definitely there.


----------



## SilentRoller

Well I went and stocked up on a selection on beans for August, when I’ll be coming off my piracetam break. I picked out one of each press from the bag. What one you reckon I should go for? Of course I’ll be dropping it whole..... (these have all regent tested as MD btw)
Some presses here I haven’t seen before so any input appreciated!


----------



## Safrolette

SilentRoller said:


> Well I went and stocked up on a selection on beans for August, when I’ll be coming off my piracetam break. I picked out one of each press from the bag. What one you reckon I should go for? Of course I’ll be dropping it whole..... (these have all regent tested as MD btw)
> Some presses here I haven’t seen before so any input appreciated!


That's blatant showing off. Some of the board members on here have amazing sources for recreational substances.


----------



## jedimafia

Safrolette said:


> That's blatant showing off. Some of the board members on here have amazing sources for recreational substances.



These days their just average 8)  Having a rare source on speed PGP is so yesterday!

Talking of MD changing.  I believe the cathione abuse many of us have done when MD vanished had a major impact.  I swear that's what's killed the magic out of me and those around me


----------



## Safrolette

jedimafia said:


> These days their just average 8)  Having a rare source on speed PGP is so yesterday!
> Talking of MD changing.  I believe the cathione abuse many of us have done when MD vanished had a major impact.  I swear that's what's killed the magic out of me and those around me


That's possible. Nothing compares to the rushy high of the pre-ban meph. It would be interesting to have a guaranteed quality MD rolling session with a cathinone virgin


----------



## SilentRoller

I’ve decided I’m probably going to drop the orange Tesla. I remember doing the blue ones when they were about and they blew my tits off.

I still miss those Dutch lions though. If I could find them again I would be a happy man!


----------



## Limey

SilentRoller said:


> Well I went and stocked up on a selection on beans for August, when I’ll be coming off my piracetam break. I picked out one of each press from the bag. What one you reckon I should go for? Of course I’ll be dropping it whole..... (these have all regent tested as MD btw)
> Some presses here I haven’t seen before so any input appreciated!



orange Teslas in 2015 were banging, nespressos from back then were meh, however mine were orange. How were they for you ?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I wonder what ever happened to all them good uk pills like the legos, rainbows, ninja turtles etc?


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

matt<3ketamine said:


> I wonder what ever happened to all them good uk pills like the legos, rainbows, ninja turtles etc?


 
ah, the legendary manchester crew presses...

I guess you can't press awesome pills without awesome mdma eh, the general lack of which is probably one reason why they stopped I would imagine


----------



## benson7

What was the last press from the Manc crew? The Mini Coopers? I had them and they were pretty average.


----------



## SilentRoller

So interesting development. Got a phone call from an old uni mate that was moving is in the process of expecting their first child. He said he had found an old stash in his loft and wondered if I wanted it.

I said yes. I’m glad I did. It contained ‘many’ OG orange Tesla’s. He said he had bought them in 2015 or whenever It was, but has no use for them now. I have no reason to doubt him. The pills are almost slightly glittery and glow under UV light. What am I in for?

I aim to drop sometime next week. I only ever did blue Tesla pills but I remember them being good. Been on a long break with NAC and piracetam so I’m hoping it will be good.

I plan to drop whole. The question is....will it be meh MDMA?!


----------



## JG0007

So I bought that book Esctassy Reconsidered and there is a page of test results of varius pills from the 90s and there is a heap of them with MDEA as the main contents. What have yous got to say about that?

Edit - Also where is the current thread for current pills doing the rounds please. Thanks


----------



## LoginNotSecure

JG0007 said:


> Edit - Also where is the current thread for current pills doing the rounds please. Thanks



You've found it.


----------



## SilentRoller

A note on orange Tesla’s: They are lethal. Had 2 spread out and was beyond gone. Been doing k on the comedown which is actually really nice! About to drop 20mg valium and speak up a joint to round off the night!


----------



## Larimar

Just got some orange Pac-Man ghost  looking pills . Anybody else seen these around ?


----------



## No_Comment

So everyone is wondering where the manc crew went... Well 28 years between 2 of them might answer your questions... 

Much love original manc crew member


----------



## JG0007

No_Comment said:


> So everyone is wondering where the manc crew went... Well 28 years between 2 of them might answer your questions...
> 
> Much love original manc crew member


link? thanks


----------



## No_Comment

No Comment


----------



## jedimafia

No_Comment said:


> So everyone is wondering where the manc crew went... Well 28 years between 2 of them might answer your questions...
> 
> Much love original manc crew member



You don't live underneath London bridge do ya?  Guessing you signed up just to make that comment rofl lmfao


----------



## No_Comment

You can laugh, you can disbelieve but I've been on this forum for 19 years with more screen names than you've had decent pills. 

Infact I was the first person on bl to get 10000 posts so climb back under the bridge with your midget troll sex pieces and bend over for them as you just got ass raped


----------



## foolsgold25

Can you shed any light on why those Manc presses were so good if you’re part of the crew? Were they using Safrole rather than the new process?

I’d say the last decent pill I had was the UFOs in 2015 which were Manc presses I believe, prior to that (Nintendos/smarties/blanks all Manc)

prior to the UFOs it was probs love hearts/ windmills / smileys / clovers - 07/09 something changed unfortunately


----------



## No_Comment

The tiny hearts and smilies that came before the "manc presses" were actually made in China and imported in the millions then there was a little gap and a lack of large scale MDMA from Holland in 2010, 

The first presses from the above named crew were actually Mayan 11s and Supermen both containing Mdma and speed and Caffeine 100/25/25 at the same time another crew also started the 140s which were also to start with a mix of 100mg Mdma and the other 40 was speed or ephedrine before they stuck to 140mg MDMA. 


Then came the Smarties, which were done in 2 batches, the first a mix of 7 different batches of Mdma and Mda that had been saved up over 2010. And that was why they were so good, it was also about 15-20mg Mda in each pill. The second batch of Smarties probably only had a mix of 3 or 4 different Mdma batches in them but still 140mg Md content in them.

Then came the legos which weren't as good and contained grey Mdma that was the most common in Europe at the time and made in 2 tonne batches in NL at a time but was in fact a mixture of Pmk from one source and Pmk converted from Safrole by the cook. 

The Mario's and luigis are a funny one, Mario was one kind of mdma and luigi a different not as good kind that I think had been through bromo safrole.

The mdma in the luigis was brown and stinky however not very good and didnt last long I was given it to try and my opinion was put it in the luigis and if anyone says anything then you cab always say luigi was never as good as Mario.

It's funny how both the legos and the Mario/luigis changed the look of many pills for years to come with more nintendo and lego related designs than anyone had thought of before.

As for what happened next all I know is for a while it was always 140mg just Mdma and nearly always good quality but this is down to the cook. It did from what I gather go up to 200mg to keep up with the rest of the presses at some point.

Pmk glycidate argument can go on forever but I definitely think even though it converts very easily in to Pmk that the end product regardless of the way the amination is done perhaps is not the same.


----------



## foolsgold25

Thanks mate very interesting


----------



## benson7

JG0007 said:


> So I bought that book Esctassy Reconsidered and there is a page of test results of varius pills from the 90s and there is a heap of them with MDEA as the main contents. What have yous got to say about that?
> 
> Edit - Also where is the current thread for current pills doing the rounds please. Thanks




Everything I have read about MDEA suggests it's a poor relation to MDMA and MDA. I have taken quite a bit of meth recently and I am now convinced the better pills back then we're simply good speed/meth and MDMA.


----------



## poing

JG0007 said:


> So I bought that book Esctassy Reconsidered and there is a page of test results of varius pills from the 90s and there is a heap of them with MDEA as the main contents. What have yous got to say about that?


Loved it. Totally. Gave you more of that stoned feeling. Not 100% party compatible. Def you needed more friends giving you that occasional hint the party is banging and there's really no excuse for you to space out. Shorter duration that MDMA, too. Not really worth getting into much deeper. Haven't gotten a hold of Eve in ages.

---

So folks, I just came back to BL after a long hiatus. I'm reading that meh-DMA pschidt over on the MDxx forum. But those guys in the MDxx forum used to get lost in minor issues now and again. So what's the opinion of EADD: Is there good stuff out there online? Enough good stuff that one would figure even if not really up to speed and relying on some minimal research in EADD/pillreports?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I had grey bentleys years ago that were mdea, quite mongy
Edit: can't find the old pillreport of it,2 different batches apparently


----------



## Safrolette

No_Comment said:


> The tiny hearts and smilies that came before the "manc presses" were actually made in China and imported in the millions then there was a little gap and a lack of large scale MDMA from Holland in 2010,
> 
> The first presses from the above named crew were actually Mayan 11s and Supermen both containing Mdma and speed and Caffeine 100/25/25 at the same time another crew also started the 140s which were also to start with a mix of 100mg Mdma and the other 40 was speed or ephedrine before they stuck to 140mg MDMA.
> 
> 
> Then came the Smarties, which were done in 2 batches, the first a mix of 7 different batches of Mdma and Mda that had been saved up over 2010. And that was why they were so good, it was also about 15-20mg Mda in each pill. The second batch of Smarties probably only had a mix of 3 or 4 different Mdma batches in them but still 140mg Md content in them.
> 
> Then came the legos which weren't as good and contained grey Mdma that was the most common in Europe at the time and made in 2 tonne batches in NL at a time but was in fact a mixture of Pmk from one source and Pmk converted from Safrole by the cook.
> 
> The Mario's and luigis are a funny one, Mario was one kind of mdma and luigi a different not as good kind that I think had been through bromo safrole.
> 
> The mdma in the luigis was brown and stinky however not very good and didnt last long I was given it to try and my opinion was put it in the luigis and if anyone says anything then you cab always say luigi was never as good as Mario.
> 
> It's funny how both the legos and the Mario/luigis changed the look of many pills for years to come with more nintendo and lego related designs than anyone had thought of before.
> 
> As for what happened next all I know is for a while it was always 140mg just Mdma and nearly always good quality but this is down to the cook. It did from what I gather go up to 200mg to keep up with the rest of the presses at some point.
> 
> Pmk glycidate argument can go on forever but I definitely think even though it converts very easily in to Pmk that the end product regardless of the way the amination is done perhaps is not the same.


Wow, thanks. Your knowledge is quite impressive, from a dabbler point of view. I'd love to ask where it comes from but you sound like an insider - or at least a very knowledgeable source on the subject - therefore I'll refrain.


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Or someone making up any old bollocks as there’s no definitive way of fact checking.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

LoginNotSecure said:


> Or someone making up any old bollocks as there’s no definitive way of fact checking.


So I'm not the only one sceptical of it, it's kinda like the Chinacat LSD posts about the family and 'thumbprints' etc, could be true but no way to verify, not even a simple article showing the bust, for some reason, because if a bust like that happened it would have been in the news


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

He's not talking shit, he knows more and has done more than any of you lot, F&B aside, could even dream of. His only mistake here is coming back to share his knowledge with you ungrateful snidey bastards. Mr "I'm a GP" up there knows the square root of fuck all compared to him. Probably compared to anyone actually, but certainly him.

You wonder why this forum died on its arse years ago? Look at yourselves.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

StoneHappyMonday said:


> He's not talking shit, he knows more and has done more than any of you lot, F&B aside, could even dream of. His only mistake here is coming back to share his knowledge with you ungrateful snidey bastards. Mr "I'm a GP" up there knows the square root of fuck all compared to him. Probably compared to anyone actually, but certainly him.
> 
> You wonder why this forum died on its arse years ago? Look at yourselves.


I never said they were talking shit because that'd be rude but I like to see evidence especially if it comes from a brand new account and a bust from a pill maker happened, like there's bound to be an article about the arrest, wasn't trying to be an arsehole in my post, just said I was sceptical, I don't believe everything on the internet but I do when there's evidence. No harm meant from it


----------



## LoginNotSecure

StoneHappyMonday said:


> He's not talking shit, he knows more and has done more than any of you lot, F&B aside, could even dream of. His only mistake here is coming back to share his knowledge with you ungrateful snidey bastards. Mr "I'm a GP" up there knows the square root of fuck all compared to him. Probably compared to anyone actually, but certainly him.
> 
> You wonder why this forum died on its arse years ago? Look at yourselves.



Pipe down grandad.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

matt<3ketamine said:


> I never said they were talking shit because that'd be rude but I like to see evidence especially if it comes from a brand new account and a bust from a pill maker happened, like there's bound to be an article about the arrest, wasn't trying to be an arsehole in my post, just said I was sceptical, I don't believe everything on the internet but I do when there's evidence. No harm meant from it



Fair enough Matt but at the level we're talking about here, there are some things not linkable and some things you don't provide links for. People have been shot for less.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Fair enough Matt but at the level we're talking about here, there are some things not linkable and some things you don't provide links for. People have been shot for less.


That is true, especially here in northern Ireland, the paramilitaries even give you the drugs so they can kneecap you later
The UVF and UDA gangs here are mainly the ones that sell imported pills and mdma, so unless you go with a DNM the pills and mdma change hands with that lot at some point

I do miss the manchester pills, the Dutch imports turned mongy very quickly but the manchester ones were normally always good, my favourite were the legos (in 5 colours iirc) some good night's on them were had


----------



## Grassman

I’ve actually found some of the recent Dutch ones to be very, very good. You just need to do some research and be selective.  The red and yellow m&m’s were amazing, the technogyms and the CBF Brazil’s too. It’s normally the first batch of dual coloured ones with NL on the back that tend to be good. I’ve been doing them since the early nineties so I do know what “old fashioned” mdma feels like


----------



## Acid4Blood

No_Comment said:


> Infact I was the first person on bl to get 10000 posts



QFT!


----------



## poing

Thoughts on pink Kenzo Tigers? Kenzo tiger graphic on front, Kenzo and (c) symbol on back. No breakline.


----------



## Safrolette

poing said:


> Thoughts on pink Kenzo Tigers? Kenzo tiger graphic on front, Kenzo and (c) symbol on back. No breakline.


Nowadays the game of logos and colours is quite different from the times of the simple white scored pills, white caps or pinks from the end of the '80s and ealry '90s 
The pink Kenzo Tigers are full on trend, what with LGBT+ Pride Month, The Tiger King and the current general obsession for fashion


----------



## jtrance9

I miss the old G spots


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

jtrance9 said:


> I miss the old G spots



Dont all blokes?


----------



## swedger77

First time I ve popped onto bluelight for a long long time. 

Just came on to confirm that most folk find MDMA lacking. Need to hunt down 6-APB.

Hope all is well on here and I ve not missed too much :D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

swedger77 said:


> First time I ve popped onto bluelight for a long long time.
> 
> Just came on to confirm that most folk find MDMA lacking. Need to hunt down 6-APB.
> 
> Hope all is well on here and I ve not missed too much :D



Eh up Swedger, good to see you again mate! 

I couldn't agree more. 6-apb is fuckin brilliant and a damn sight better than most of the MDMA I get these days. Unfortunately, MehDMA is easier to get hold of than 6-apb...


----------



## headfuck123

Please elaborate on the 6-apb.. Had some for a while but never tried as I assumed it was hit n miss with a heavier comedown. Is it more MDA like? I know I could re-read the threads but just curious seeing it prefered to current MDMA pills which I also feel lack the love, compared to "Manch MD pills?" like the legos, smarties etc.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

headfuck123 said:


> Please elaborate on the 6-apb.. Had some for a while but never tried as I assumed it was hit n miss with a heavier comedown. Is it more MDA like? I know I could re-read the threads but just curious seeing it prefered to current MDMA pills which I also feel lack the love, compared to "Manch MD pills?" like the legos, smarties etc.



It's trippier, longer lasting and better for sex as theres no pilly willy. It's not quite as good as the best MDMA, but its loads better than the meh stuff.


----------



## benson7

6-apb is brilliant, definitely makes a nice change from MDMA as it is more stimulating. The last time I did some we ended up in a shit pub in the middle of nowhere with this weird cross-dressing bar man, was a fun night though.


----------



## Limey

SilentRoller said:


> A note on orange Tesla’s: They are lethal. Had 2 spread out and was beyond gone. Been doing k on the comedown which is actually really nice! About to drop 20mg valium and speak up a joint to round off the night!



You’re so lucky ! First snowballs and now these !! . I had them back in 2015 and they were the best around at the time (strawberries, grenades and rainbow drops were decent runner ups too) After getting very little off the red UPS and Heinekens (probably got shitty copycats but they tested ok with a kit) Orange Tesla’s were a warm welcome. Got pretty buzzed off half. Orange Tesla’s are clean and strong  but still not quite up there with 1997 Mitsubishi‘s. I found the blue Tesla’s to be meh but my mate loved them.

I have another mate who used to deal pills in the uk  from 91-97 until he got caught, locked up and did 3 years bird. He reckons the goldbars were better than anything from back in the day.

Strongest pingers I had recently were pink instagrams. Puked on the come up, which never happened before even with orange Tesla’s. Got proper eye wiggles, a bit of nausea which soon passed, rushes of euphoria. I hallucinated that I was walking my dog, so they were somewhat trippy. Some blue instagrams tested as MDA so that’s my guess.

grey Bentley (party masks) were good, had one of those on my birthday in May. Last time I rolled


----------



## Limey

matt<3ketamine said:


> I had grey bentleys years ago that were mdea, quite mongy
> Edit: can't find the old pillreport of it,2 different batches apparently



were they shaped like B? I had one a few months ago for my birthday. They’re a few years old but tested on ecstasydata as 200mg mdma


----------



## Safrolette

Limey said:


> Strongest pingers I had recently were pink instagrams. Puked on the come up, which never happened before even with orange Tesla’s. Got proper eye wiggles, a bit of nausea which soon passed, rushes of euphoria. I hallucinated that I was walking my dog, so they were somewhat trippy. Some blue instagrams tested as MDA so that’s my guess.
> grey Bentley (party masks) were good, had one of those on my birthday in May. Last time I rolled


But do you find all these goodies in Florida or in the UK? Always thought of Florida as coked-up place, not a pilled-up one... Tony Montana and all that. Been out of the game for nearly a decade as the disco biscuits I have tried after 2006 have always been disappointing, F.U.B.A.R. 's  MehDMA. By the way this term should be trademarked and included in the Urban Dictionary!  

P.S. It's the first time that I hear of someone hallucinating about a mundane activity like walking the dog!


----------



## Limey

Safrolette said:


> But do you find all these goodies in Florida or in the UK? Always thought of Florida as coked-up place, not a pilled-up one... Tony Montana and all that. Been out of the game for nearly a decade as the disco biscuits I have tried after 2006 have always been disappointing, F.U.B.A.R. 's  MehDMA. By the way this term should be trademarked and included in the Urban Dictionary!
> 
> P.S. It's the first time that I hear of someone hallucinating about a mundane activity like walking the dog!



I would say meth is just as popular as coke here.
Florida occasionally gets good mdma pills, as there was a big club scene in Miami with the likes of Club Space etc but it’s very inconsistent. Last time I went to Space however I was offered coke as soon as I got in, so perhaps it is more popular.
Some of the goodies in the past I’ve acquired off the naughty web too

I’m not sure the dog hallucination was real or my mind was playing tricks on me. I went for a walk, thought I’d lost my dog, freaked out, almost called my ex (so glad I didn’t) Went back home and he was there.Madness !!


----------



## Safrolette

Limey said:


> I would say meth is just as popular as coke here.
> Florida occasionally gets good mdma pills, as there was a big club scene in Miami with the likes of Club Space etc but it’s very inconsistent. Last time I went to Space however I was offered coke as soon as I got in, so perhaps it is more popular.
> Some of the goodies in the past I’ve acquired off the naughty web too
> I’m not sure the dog hallucination was real or my mind was playing tricks on me. I went for a walk, thought I’d lost my dog, freaked out, almost called my ex (so glad I didn’t) Went back home and he was there.Madness !!


Lol at the dog hallucination, Limey 
Here in the UK crystal meth has a bad reputation, it's seen as a substance which can't really be successfully managed by the majority of users (at least in the long term).
Is that different in Florida and in the US, is it seen as a recreational drug as well, with people using it only sporadically and at weekends, for fun nights out and partying? I'm always curious of habits and customs of other countries 

P.S. Yes, I've seen the Faces of Meth documentaries


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Safrolette said:


> Lol at the dog hallucination, Limey
> Here in the UK crystal meth has a bad reputation, it's seen as a substance which can't really be successfully managed by the majority of users (at least in the long term).
> Is that different in Florida and in the US, is it seen as a recreational drug as well, with people using it only sporadically and at weekends, for fun nights out and partying? I'm always curious of habits and customs of other countries
> 
> P.S. Yes, I've seen the Faces of Meth documentaries



I want meth. Badly...


----------



## Safrolette

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I want meth. Badly...


It's a substance which doesn't have a very good press. It's either US edgy, rough Midwest white trash & Tiger King threesome marriages or London chemsex  orgy, not to mention that infamous meth mouth, shadow people etc.
Sorry I'm completely off topic...  Meth Pee - Jessa Reed


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Yeh, it's the 'London chemsex orgy' bit that piques my interest...  :D


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Limey said:


> were they shaped like B? I had one a few months ago for my birthday. They’re a few years old but tested on ecstasydata as 200mg mdma


Nah were circular with two different stamps each side, really decent wingers


----------



## matt<3ketamine

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, it's the 'London chemsex orgy' bit that piques my interest...  :D


Ketamines better for those


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

matt<3ketamine said:


> Ketamines better for those



I can't fuckin move on ketamine, never mind participate in an orgy...


----------



## Safrolette

matt<3ketamine said:


> Ketamines better for those





F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I can't fuckin move on ketamine, never mind participate in an orgy...


It's not the first time that we discuss the subject of sex on ketamine, it's fascinating and I've come to the conclusion that it's a marmite thing. For some peeps is great and even part of love games, such as sniffing it from another person's naked body, cocaine-style (such practice was mentioned in said discussions ...), while someone else like F.U.B.A.R. and me would not be able to move. All is good as far as our factions don't mix up. An orgy with some participants all perked up and lit (pun intended) and others incapable to move doesn't sound quite right, lol


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Safrolette said:


> It's not the first time that we discuss the subject of sex on ketamine, it's fascinating and I've come to the conclusion that it's a marmite thing. For some peeps is great and even part of love games, such as sniffing it from another person's naked body, cocaine-style (such practice was mentioned in said discussions ...), while someone else like F.U.B.A.R. and me would not be able to move. All is good as far as our factions don't mix up. An orgy with some participants all perked up and lit (pun intended) and others incapable to move doesn't sound quite right, lol



Ketamine is just far too weird for that sex shit imo. Sex on mushies and acid is great on the come up and come down, but I don't recognise a come up and come down on ketamine. It's just a state of being that engulfs you then goes. No time to adjust...


----------



## benson7

Yeah I can't say sex on Ket sounds appealing, sex on LSD on the other hand...


----------



## matt<3ketamine

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I can't fuckin move on ketamine, never mind participate in an orgy...


It's best for someone lik me n my bf, I get myself to just outside the k hole and he's mayb just had a tiny bit if any, makes fucking even better, so @Fubar if u n Ur missus ever want to try sumthing 'different' it kinda relaxes ya if ya get me, I don't lik poppers, so ket is a great one for anal, just mayb hav one of yas on it or one going full on with it n other only a bump or none, 10/10 wuld khole fuck again
but safrolette that time ended in both us just being a mess, gotta find who's gonna b the properly dosed one and other as either just a tiny bump or nothing, it doesn't work unless that's the way, who's the holer who's the bumper, ya get me 
@Safrolette @benson7  LSD sex is incredible, still my all time fave is stoned sex, one my ex gf had her first ever orgasm cuz we both got stoned before so think helps females relax, wasn't only a once off too but avoid edibles, u go soft as a noodle and both just laugh Ur ass off as the state of yas, we couldn't even move after eating 3 of her mum's hash muffins, we tried to persist but the laughing n noodling was too much lol


F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I want meth. Badly...


I can barely stand amphet, think meth wuld do my head in, preban mephedrone on the other hand


----------



## Limey

I’ve never done ket (I’m tempted) sex on LSD is great, mdma nah, 2-cb is an aphrodisiac too, and a safer option than meth for chemsex. I’ve only tried meth knowingly once, I’m sure I had it couple of times in ecstasy pills - aspects of it I enjoyed (watching porn for 2 days straight) but other than that it was just too much and lasted too long.

FUBAR most of the E’s here now are meth pills. You’d probably enjoy them more than most of the  mdma ones.


----------



## Safrolette

matt<3ketamine said:


> It's best for someone lik me n my bf, I get myself to just outside the k hole and he's mayb just had a tiny bit if any, makes fucking even better, so @Fubar if u n Ur missus ever want to try sumthing 'different' it kinda relaxes ya if ya get me, I don't lik poppers, so ket is a great one for anal, just mayb hav one of yas on it or one going full on with it n other only a bump or none, 10/10 wuld khole fuck again
> but safrolette that time ended in both us just being a mess, gotta find who's gonna b the properly dosed one and other as either just a tiny bump or nothing, it doesn't work unless that's the way, who's the holer who's the bumper, ya get me
> @Safrolette @benson7  LSD sex is incredible, still my all time fave is stoned sex, one my ex gf had her first ever orgasm cuz we both got stoned before so think helps females relax, wasn't only a once off too but avoid edibles, u go soft as a noodle and both just laugh Ur ass off as the state of yas, we couldn't even move after eating 3 of her mum's hash muffins, we tried to persist but the laughing n noodling was too much lol
> I can barely stand amphet, think meth wuld do my head in, preban mephedrone on the other hand


Had sex only on weed, e-pills, and coke. Love it on weed, the touchy feeling, relaxation and naughty thoughts are amazing. Didn't enjoy it that much on e, I wanted to do other things, lol, I wanted to feel the euphoria and the rushes, listen to music, dance, chat. Enjoyed it very very much on coke, guy was amazing in bed and was one of those lucky ones who could stay egregiously up after sessions of five grams of the good stuff and more - and even come after a reasonable amount of time but not after too long . The dirtiness of stuff like anal and blow-jobs  was enhanced, all came very spontaneous, really nice
 
On the other hand I can't even start to contemplate the idea of having sex on ket, LSD or pre-ban mephedrone 
@matt<3ketamine how ace, you have sex with both genders 
Going more and more off topic, maybe we should move to a "Sex on Drugs" thread. Thumb up to the Mods for being so chill about it and not interrupting the flow


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Safrolette said:


> Had sex only on weed, e-pills, and coke. Love it on weed, the touchy feeling, relaxation and naughty thoughts are amazing. Didn't enjoy it that much on e, I wanted to do other things, lol, I wanted to feel the euphoria and the rushes, listen to music, dance, chat. Enjoyed it very very much on coke, guy was amazing in bed and was one of those lucky ones who could stay egregiously up after sessions of five grams of the good stuff and more - and even come after a reasonable amount of time but not after too long . The dirtiness of stuff like anal and blow-jobs  was enhanced, all came very spontaneous, really nice
> 
> On the other hand I can't even start to contemplate the idea of having sex on ket, LSD or pre-ban mephedrone
> @matt<3ketamine how ace, you have sex with both genders
> Going more and more off topic, maybe we should move to a "Sex on Drugs" thread. Thumb up to the Mods for being so chill about it and not interrupting the flow



I'll take a 'thumb up' anytime luv...  (y)


----------



## Tranced

Safrolette said:


> Had sex only on weed, e-pills, and coke. Love it on weed, the touchy feeling, relaxation and naughty thoughts are amazing. Didn't enjoy it that much on e, I wanted to do other things, lol, I wanted to feel the euphoria and the rushes, listen to music, dance, chat. Enjoyed it very very much on coke, guy was amazing in bed and was one of those lucky ones who could stay egregiously up after sessions of five grams of the good stuff and more - and even come after a reasonable amount of time but not after too long . The dirtiness of stuff like anal and blow-jobs  was enhanced, all came very spontaneous, really nice
> 
> On the other hand I can't even start to contemplate the idea of having sex on ket, LSD or pre-ban mephedrone
> @matt<3ketamine how ace, you have sex with both genders
> Going more and more off topic, maybe we should move to a "Sex on Drugs" thread. Thumb up to the Mods for being so chill about it and not interrupting the flow



Sorry where in the UK are you from again?  

Just off to buy some decent mephedrone and double check my gamma goblin LSD stash.


----------



## headfuck123

Low doses of K or bigger doses with tolerance can be great for Sex! Actually found it better than coke or MDMA


----------



## PlayHard

Been awhile sincd i posted in here, did search around but not recent reports. So a old friend popped uo after vanishing for quite some time - showing up with the fienst full melt hash, and dome "green grenades" which i hadnt seen for a fair few years. Could these be as old as he claims or has there been a repress more recently?


----------



## wackerle

Anybody listened to the Battle of rave podcast? I thought it was a good listen, entertaining with some interesting accounts of the time. As I was not there I can't testify to its complete accuracy but some of you will no doubt also enjoy it. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/brand/p08qw04h


----------



## PlayHard

PlayHard said:


> Been awhile sincd i posted in here, did search around but not recent reports. So a old friend popped uo after vanishing for quite some time - showing up with the fienst full melt hash, and dome "green grenades" which i hadnt seen for a fair few years. Could these be as old as he claims or has there been a repress more recently?


Test kit arrived this morning - granulated which id never seen or used upto now. So broke a pill up and ran each bottles granules over the specles of green greenade i crushed up - ill add the picture of results in a moment. Confirmed mdma/mda


----------



## Grassman

So who can point me in the direction of an illegal rave near Surrey or London then? I am literally gagging for some rave action now


----------



## Treacle

Yellow hearts, available online, advertised as having that '90s feel, and they're not lying. Very lovey and chatty. Only advertised at 180mg, as well, instead of ridiculous 250mg+ things, probably due to the quality of the MDMA. I was spannered off two, anyway. Just thought I'd drop in and let you know.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Treacle said:


> Yellow hearts, available online, advertised as having that '90s feel, and they're not lying. Very lovey and chatty. Only advertised at 180mg, as well, instead of ridiculous 250mg+ things, probably due to the quality of the MDMA. I was spannered off two, anyway. Just thought I'd drop in and let you know.



Any chance of posting a photo? Or have you done em all in?


----------



## Somersbymagners

Treacle said:


> Yellow hearts, available online, advertised as having that '90s feel, and they're not lying. Very lovey and chatty. Only advertised at 180mg, as well, instead of ridiculous 250mg+ things, probably due to the quality of the MDMA. I was spannered off two, anyway. Just thought I'd drop in and let you know.



I accquired some of these but annoyingly they are now sending out green ones instead of Yellow. Reagant tests are fine but haven't consumed yet to see if the "90s feel" is there.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Somersbymagners said:


> I accquired some of these but annoyingly they are now sending out green ones instead of Yellow. Reagant tests are fine but haven't consumed yet to see if the "90s feel" is there.


Have you tried the green ones yet? The yellows still seem available so may try them (though I guess I could receive the greens instead).


----------



## Liverlee

Ordered some ‘me too’ pills. Arrived ok, took one after a 3 month break and it did nothing, felt like I was coming up but then plateaued. Waited 4 weeks to try again but this time took two pills at once and was off me chops for a good 5 hours. Managed to chew my bottom lip even with a mouth guard which is always a good sign


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Any update on green heart experiences?  I may have found a couple...


----------



## MiniNapalm

JohnnyVodka said:


> Any update on green heart experiences?  I may have found a couple...


Yes, I’d really like to know too. What colour may you have found?


----------



## JohnnyVodka

MiniNapalm said:


> Yes, I’d really like to know too. What colour may you have found?



Green.  Will probably sample next weekend.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Despite these having a split and it being good practice to do pills in halves these days, don't do these in halves, at least not the first one if you want to get off the ground.  They are dosed at 180mg, so half is 90mg, and you will be very underwhelmed.  180mg is a _pretty_ strong dose (not for beginners), but should be fine for those of us with tolerance.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

JohnnyVodka said:


> Despite these having a split and it being good practice to do pills in halves these days, don't do these in halves, at least not the first one if you want to get off the ground.  They are dosed at 180mg, so half is 90mg, and you will be very underwhelmed.  180mg is a _pretty_ strong dose (not for beginners), but should be fine for those of us with tolerance.



180mg is a pretty strong dose for good MDMA granted, but if you can't get off the ground on 90mg it sounds like classic 'meh' to me...


----------



## JohnnyVodka

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> 180mg is a pretty strong dose for good MDMA granted, but if you can't get off the ground on 90mg it sounds like classic 'meh' to me...



Really? Since when did 90mg ever get anyone with even the slightest tolerance off the ground?  ~125mg is generally considered the 'classic' dose, and is what is given in MDMA-counselling sessions to people who may never have had the drug before.

(Should state I was doing these home alone - not the best situation for getting the most from a pill.)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

JohnnyVodka said:


> Really? Since when did 90mg ever get anyone with even the slightest tolerance off the ground?  ~125mg is generally considered the 'classic' dose, and is what is given in MDMA-counselling sessions to people who may never have had the drug before.
> 
> (Should state I was doing these home alone - not the best situation for getting the most from a pill.)



Sorry didn't notice the 'with tolerance' bit. I based my reply on the fact that early pills were reportedly often dosed in the 80 - 100mg range - but that explains why we quickly learnt to double drop... :D


----------



## JohnnyVodka

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Sorry didn't notice the 'with tolerance' bit. I based my reply on the fact that early pills were reportedly often dosed in the 80 - 100mg range - but that explains why we quickly learnt to double drop... :D



The perfect dose of MD really depends on where you are.  A little bit bored of ~120mg, once I upped the dose to 150mg for clubbing.  It had me on my arse.  I was very lucky that, with little warning, I was able to find a seat very quickly.   But 180mg at home wouldn't seem too overpowering - less stimulation & you can just slump on the sofa if need be.


----------



## G_Chem

JohnnyVodka said:


> Really? Since when did 90mg ever get anyone with even the slightest tolerance off the ground?  ~125mg is generally considered the 'classic' dose, and is what is given in MDMA-counselling sessions to people who may never have had the drug before.
> 
> (Should state I was doing these home alone - not the best situation for getting the most from a pill.)



I just did 90mg plus 45 an hour or so later, a couple months back, I’ve been rolling bout half my life time...  90mg of pure product is surprisingly potent.

120mg is just the ideal dosage, but 90mg is still plenty.

-GC


----------



## MiniNapalm

G_Chem said:


> I just did 90mg plus 45 an hour or so later, a couple months back, I’ve been rolling bout half my life time...  90mg of pure product is surprisingly potent.
> 
> 120mg is just the ideal dosage, but 90mg is still plenty.
> 
> -GC





JohnnyVodka said:


> The perfect dose of MD really depends on where you are.  A little bit bored of ~120mg, once I upped the dose to 150mg for clubbing.  It had me on my arse.  I was very lucky that, with little warning, I was able to find a seat very quickly.   But 180mg at home wouldn't seem too overpowering - less stimulation & you can just slump on the sofa if need be.


Noting your point about dosage, what was the pill like? Did you experience any empathy, being loved up etc?

Treacle implied that the yellow ones were like that, so I’d be interested to know whether these are too.


----------



## G_Chem

MiniNapalm said:


> Noting your point about dosage, what was the pill like? Did you experience any empathy, being loved up etc?
> 
> Treacle implied that the yellow ones were like that, so I’d be interested to know whether these are too.



For me, if I don’t get loved up and full of empathy then I didn’t roll.  Both were definitely present although not to an extreme level or anything, me, my brother, his girl and their friend all sat around getting nostalgic and reminiscing on the old days.  Lasted the usual 5-6hrs.

Let’s say I was surprised by how hard it hit at that dosage, I almost always take 120 plus 40-60.  Anything above 140 seems to be diminishing returns IMO.

I’m not from the EU though, and these days take exclusively nice clean MDMA crystal.  Presses suck here.

-GC


----------



## JohnnyVodka

MiniNapalm said:


> Noting your point about dosage, what was the pill like? Did you experience any empathy, being loved up etc?
> 
> Treacle implied that the yellow ones were like that, so I’d be interested to know whether these are too.



Not massively so, but I was in alone.  Unless you smack yourself with a large dose, I think set & setting is as important to MDMA as any psychedelic.  Being in alone is never going to be the optimum scenario for doing MD.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Does anyone have experience of these? The pill is a lime green colour and the rather indistinct stamp is on both sides.


----------



## Bella Figura

Guessing that's meant to be a guy fawkes stamp, but couldn't find anything on pillreports/wedinos.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bella Figura said:


> Guessing that's meant to be a guy fawkes stamp, but couldn't find anything on pillreports/wedinos.



Yeh I'm guessing so. It actually looks more distinct in the photo than in the flesh. Did you search for 'Guy Fawkes'? What's the name of that group on You Tube that always wears those masks? I'm wondering if it could be named after them?


----------



## Bella Figura

Oh Anonymous, could be them. I tried Guy Fawkes and V for Vendetta too 

yep there's a few Anonymous listings on pillreports, couple of warnings on some recent ones but different colours...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bella Figura said:


> Oh Anonymous, could be them. I tried Guy Fawkes and V for Vendetta too
> 
> yep there's a few Anonymous listings on pillreports



That's them! I couldn't remember their name for the life of me. I'll check pillreports now. Cheers


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Found nothing similar...


----------



## Bella Figura

Got a test kit?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bella Figura said:


> Got a test kit?



Nope, just me...


----------



## Bella Figura

Hmm... 
trust your source?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

It was a birthday pressie from my son - taped inside my card. When he gets his lazy arse out of bed I'll ask him if he's tried them...


----------



## Bella Figura

I doubt he's trying to kill you, but yeah just ask  and happy birthday!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bella Figura said:


> I doubt he's trying to kill you, but yeah just ask  and happy birthday!



Cheers man!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Just testing that pill I posted above. It's actually quite nice, but I could do with another half...


----------



## Bella Figura

Nice  I've been waiting on some MDMA for a while now...here's hoping I get it in time for NYE!


----------



## Bella Figura

Starting to think I got ripped off...so I've bought some of those new hearts, hopefully I get it in time for NYE...


----------



## benson7

Liverlee said:


> Ordered some pills from the uk back in September but they never showed up, vendor said they would reship from Germany but they never showed either. In the middle of October I ordered some more from the Netherlands, these never showed either. Today I get a letter from uk border force saying they seized a letter containing 3g of controlled substance addressed to me from the Netherlands.
> 
> I am worried about receiving another letter about the earlier orders and if I do will they likely start court proceedings against me?



Well I would certainly embark on some early spring cleaning and refrain from any overseas purchases.


----------



## Bella Figura

nom nom nom



Spoiler: green hearts


----------



## MiniNapalm

Bella Figura said:


> nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: green hearts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER





Spoiler: green hearts



Let us know what they’re like 



let us know what they’re like


----------



## Bella Figura

Will do! I still haven't gotten round to it, but will ASAP


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bella Figura said:


> Will do! I still haven't gotten round to it, but will ASAP



Fuckin hell man, get 'em down yer neck already...


----------



## Bella Figura

I know, shame on me - what kind of reckless drug addict doesn't neck everything in sight upon purchase and receipt...

Just waiting for some other goodies to soften the comedown 

Can't do drugs till I have more drugs...


----------



## Arnold

Am I the only one who feels totally frustrated that he can't do mdma due to mdma liver induced toxicity and back pain?
It's taken me years to figure out but got there in the end. I'm not the only one with 'back problems' here.


----------



## Bella Figura

OK necked a pill at 4:20pm, it's nice but wouldn't say it was 180mg (unless I'm just used to plugging them and used to getting stonger effects...), so took another one at 5:40pm and waiting for that to hit.

Not bad stuff at all


----------



## Bella Figura

ok munted now


----------



## Grassman

In a good way? How’s the quality?


----------



## benson7

Arnold said:


> Am I the only one who feels totally frustrated that he can't do mdma due to mdma liver induced toxicity and back pain?
> It's taken me years to figure out but got there in the end. I'm not the only one with 'back problems' here.



Has a doctor or back expect told you this is the cause of your back pain?


----------



## G_Chem

Something I’ve noticed is that back pain/tension seems to be due to impurities..

Nowadays all the MDMA I get is very often of the utmost purity, but years back that wasn’t the case.

I noticed that batches which had a brown tinge to the crystal seemed to absolutely kill my back, whereas the clear shard did not.  (All tested with reagents of course.).  This made me steer clear of browner shards after awhile cuz it’s brutal when the music is on point and your heads there but your body just wont cooperate.

Since figuring that out I’ve had zero back or body pains while rolling, talking at least 5+yrs.

-GC


----------



## SilentRoller

Any reports on the green heart pills? Heard they are super old school but am ready to be let down. All MD is mongy these days!


----------



## SilentRoller

So tried the green heart pills. Was expecting great things.

Basically it’s more of the meh-MDMA. I still had fun, I just had no energy. Pills are advertised as 180mg but I would say more about 130mg. Pills are quite small.

Had 3 throughout night. Got a bit heart poundy towards the tail end of the experience so they do have a kick to them.

But overall nothing special. Considering the breaks I have from MD now, I was expecting it to blow my socks off.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Arnold said:


> Am I the only one who feels totally frustrated that he can't do mdma due to mdma liver induced toxicity and back pain?
> It's taken me years to figure out but got there in the end. I'm not the only one with 'back problems' here.



Do you mean 'MDMA induced liver toxicity?' Is there such a thing? I've never heard of this before...


----------



## Bella Figura

SilentRoller said:


> So tried the green heart pills. Was expecting great things.
> 
> Basically it’s more of the meh-MDMA. I still had fun, I just had no energy. Pills are advertised as 180mg but I would say more about 130mg. Pills are quite small.
> 
> Had 3 throughout night. Got a bit heart poundy towards the tail end of the experience so they do have a kick to them.
> 
> But overall nothing special. Considering the breaks I have from MD now, I was expecting it to blow my socks off.


Why bother if every time you do MDMA it's shit?

Sorry you had a meh time, but after 2 I was blissed out with energy and all. Maybe I just know how to metabolise my drugs properly 

I'm gonna have another spin on them soon, so I'll double check.


----------



## SilentRoller

To be fair, I think 3 pills of anything would stick you to the sofa. They started off well, I just ended up being a mongy mess on the couch!


----------



## Bella Figura

I was dancing around and even power walked to Tescos...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SilentRoller said:


> To be fair, I think 3 pills of anything would stick you to the sofa. They started off well, I just ended up being a mongy mess on the couch!



You're just a greedy cunt


----------



## MiniNapalm

Bella Figura said:


> I was dancing around and even power walked to Tescos...


Did you feel any empathy/loved up at all?


----------



## Arnold

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Do you mean 'MDMA induced liver toxicity?' Is there such a thing? I've never heard of this before...


Yup that is the one.








						MDMA-Associated Liver Toxicity: Pathophysiology, Management, and Current State of Knowledge - PubMed
					

3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA, ecstasy) has become a popular recreational drug of abuse among young adults, partly because of the belief that it is relatively safe compared with other drugs with the same stimulant and hallucinogenic effects. However, MDMA use has been associated with a...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




In my case it's the only thing it could be. 
Everybody reacts differently.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Arnold said:


> Yup that is the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDMA-Associated Liver Toxicity: Pathophysiology, Management, and Current State of Knowledge - PubMed
> 
> 
> 3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA, ecstasy) has become a popular recreational drug of abuse among young adults, partly because of the belief that it is relatively safe compared with other drugs with the same stimulant and hallucinogenic effects. However, MDMA use has been associated with a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case it's the only thing it could be.
> Everybody reacts differently.



Nasty, but sounds as though it's very rare.


Have you been diagnosed with this or just making assumptions?


----------



## Arnold

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Nasty, but sounds as though it's very rare.
> 
> 
> Have you been diagnosed with this or just making assumptions?


Osteopath did, smarter than about 5 doctors...
What is a symptom of a 'toxic liver'?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Arnold said:


> Osteopath did, smarter than about 5 doctors...
> What is a symptom of a 'toxic liver'?



No idea, I was hoping you could tell me?

The amount of times I've necked a bottle of vodka then boshed a load of MDMA is frightening. Probably not a good combination in the light of this information...


----------



## Arnold

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> No idea, I was hoping you could tell me?
> 
> The amount of times I've necked a bottle of vodka then boshed a load of MDMA is frightening. Probably not a good combination in the light of this information...


One symptom for me was back pain which the osteopath could feel in the liver as the liver was hard and not spongy trust me he's the only one who actually went further than just wham bam thank you mam. Another symptom was chronic fatigue which just wasn't down to the liver itself but also the back pain.

Oddly enough when I drink too much green tea I get the same thing happening albeit lesser in 'strength' and duration luckily enough.
The liver is a strong organ it heals itself.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

Pink #MeToo pills. Small rectangular pill similar size and shape to the iPhone X. Raised #Metoo on one side. Breakline and touching hands either side of the break line on the other side. Can only find 1 report on drugsdata for a yellow one stating MDMA 1. Has anyone tried these? Many thanks


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Psilocydustbin said:


> Pink #MeToo pills. Small rectangular pill similar size and shape to the iPhone X. Raised #Metoo on one side. Breakline and touching hands either side of the break line on the other side. Can only find 1 report on drugsdata for a yellow one stating MDMA 1. Has anyone tried these? Many thanks


Probably an oestrogen pill


----------



## Psilocydustbin

LoginNotSecure said:


> Probably an oestrogen pill


I certainly hope not


----------



## MsDiz

Psilocydustbin said:


> Pink #MeToo pills. Small rectangular pill similar size and shape to the iPhone X. Raised #Metoo on one side. Breakline and touching hands either side of the break line on the other side. Can only find 1 report on drugsdata for a yellow one stating MDMA 1. Has anyone tried these? Many thanks


You reagent tested them?


----------



## Psilocydustbin

MsDiz said:


> You reagent tested them?


I should really get at least a Marquis. I used to religiously test them but in recent years I have been getting a steady and consistent flow of the latest Q dance presses. Not the cleverest harm reduction but they have been consistent 200mg bangers and all have looked like pharma pressed stuff.
So naughty and reckless I know but I have been correct with it thus far....

These are defo from a different source so I should defo purchase a kit.


----------



## MsDiz

Psilocydustbin said:


> I should really get at least a Marquis. I used to religiously test them but in recent years I have been getting a steady and consistent flow of the latest Q dance presses. Not the cleverest harm reduction but they have been consistent 200mg bangers and all have looked like pharma pressed stuff.
> So naughty and reckless I know but I have been correct with it thus far....
> 
> These are defo from a different source so I should defo purchase a kit.


Always a good idea, even if it’s a trusted source. A wee test to ensure all’s well is good practice.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

MsDiz said:


> Always a good idea, even if it’s a trusted source. A wee test to ensure all’s well is good practice.



A good practice that I must admit I've never followed. FFS, I can barely afford the drugs, never mind spending even more money on testing the fuckers. Unfortunately, this is often the case with low income drug users and highlights the need for change in legislation.


----------



## Bella Figura

Yeah but unlike say crack or heroin which no addict is gonna want to waste the tiniest bit of either reagant or lab testing, MDMA pills are a bit more of a luxury item, so if you can afford a bunch of pills, you can likely refrain from some over expenditure elsewhere to afford a Marquis or stamp/letter for WEDINOS...

edit - ok i forgot about fent test strips for heroin but still...


----------



## MsDiz

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> A good practice that I must admit I've never followed. FFS, I can barely afford the drugs, never mind spending even more money on testing the fuckers. Unfortunately, this is often the case with low income drug users and highlights the need for change in legislation.


I also sometimes wonder about an organisation that would send out test kits to low income drug users? I would happily donate a few reagent kits (as in purchase them online and sent to the organisation) and what not.

I think it’s so important to test mdma pills. Even from trusted sources.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bella Figura said:


> Yeah but unlike say crack or heroin which no addict is gonna want to waste the tiniest bit of either reagant or lab testing, MDMA pills are a bit more of a luxury item, so if you can afford a bunch of pills, you can likely refrain from some over expenditure elsewhere to afford a Marquis or stamp/letter for WEDINOS...



Can ya fuck. Drugs is drugs. MDMA isn't a luxury, it's a fuckin necessity, especially when you've worn all the others out. Thank fuck for booze...


----------



## Bella Figura

No one is panhandling or selling their orifices for a Q dance press  LUXURY


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Bella Figura said:


> No one is panhandling or selling their orifices for a Q dance press  LUXURY


Famous last words..


----------



## Bella Figura

I only blow for snow


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Bella Figura said:


> I only blow for snow







Tomorrow it is then!


----------



## Bella Figura

I'll get my wig.


----------



## MsDiz

Bella Figura said:


> I'll get my wig.


Hahahaha!!


----------



## G_Chem

MsDiz said:


> I also sometimes wonder about an organisation that would send out test kits to low income drug users? I would happily donate a few reagent kits (as in purchase them online and sent to the organisation) and what not.
> 
> I think it’s so important to test mdma pills. Even from trusted sources.



I’ve thought about starting a similar program.  Except aimed at the festival crowd.  Raise donations to buy reagents and then hand them out to folks that would use them if they had em.

Maybe one day I’ll get to it but currently too many projects on the plate to think about unfortunately 

-GC


----------



## Bella Figura

It is pretty ridiculous that drug testing at festivals still isn't widely implemented. I know the Loop charity/org do it in the UK at some places but no where near widespread as a service yet. 

So inevitably, people will die this summer, again.

Although a lot of the MDMA related deaths in the UK as of late, seem to be teenagers bombing a whole gram at once or something because they have no idea about basic information like what dose to take, or using a scale etc.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

Bella Figura said:


> It is pretty ridiculous that drug testing at festivals still isn't widely implemented. I know the Loop charity/org do it in the UK at some places but no where near widespread as a service yet.
> 
> So inevitably, people will die this summer, again.
> 
> Although a lot of the MDMA related deaths in the UK as of late, seem to be teenagers bombing a whole gram at once or something because they have no idea about basic information like what dose to take, or using a scale etc.


Yeah is just mad how far behind the uk is with drug related stuff. The Dutch have been offering testing for decades which let people now exactly what is their pill by the milligram. As you mentioned dosage is the main killer these days as it’s often completely unknown by the user. And don’t even get me started about weed. When will it ever change


----------



## MsDiz

G_Chem said:


> I’ve thought about starting a similar program.  Except aimed at the festival crowd.  Raise donations to buy reagents and then hand them out to folks that would use them if they had em.
> 
> Maybe one day I’ll get to it but currently too many projects on the plate to think about unfortunately
> 
> -GC


There are some amazing orgs at festivals in uk. The one at the top of my head is We are the loop. Wearetheloop.org they are excellent! There’s a few members actually who have their own organisations which give support to drug users at festivals.


----------



## G_Chem

MsDiz said:


> There are some amazing orgs at festivals in uk. The one at the top of my head is We are the loop. Wearetheloop.org they are excellent! There’s a few members actually who have their own organisations which give support to drug users at festivals.



US has some good groups as well, Dancesafe and BunkPolice have saved a lot of people over the years with free testing.  That said, I’d like to take it a step further to get full bottles of Reagent to those in need.  I’ll definitely check WeAreTheLoop though see what they’re about!

-GC


----------



## MsDiz

Psilocydustbin said:


> Yeah is just mad how far behind the uk is with drug related stuff. The Dutch have been offering testing for decades which let people now exactly what is their pill by the milligram. As you mentioned dosage is the main killer these days as it’s often completely unknown by the user. And don’t even get me started about weed. When will it ever change


As I said to G Chem, We are the loop attend festivals and do drug testing, they support drug users also at festivals. Look them up!


----------



## Psilocydustbin

MsDiz said:


> As I said to G Chem, We are the loop attend festivals and do drug testing, they support drug users also at festivals. Look them up!


I am aware of the loop and they do some good work for sure. It just seems to be a drop in the ocean in what is needed, but definitely a positive step in the right direction


----------



## SilentRoller

I’ve heard that there is somewhat of an MDMA drought? Is this true? Quite a few of my usual UK vendors not stocking MD at the moment, and one vendor says a drought is to blame.

Anyone from other areas of the UK finding the same?


----------



## G_Chem

Yup I called it a year or so ago when PMK glycidate became internationally regulated.  The dosages in legit pills are dropping based on EnergyControl results too.

I’m glad I stocked up last fall hehe 

-GC


----------



## LoginNotSecure

I want to believe


----------



## Arnold

LoginNotSecure said:


> I want to believe


Do you know how many trees have to be cut down to obtain it if true?


----------



## LoginNotSecure

A few tonne I’d guess, and it’s not even the tree they use, it’s the bark.


----------



## Arnold

Indeed, not sure how many pills they make out of half a litre.
The do cut down the tree to get to the bark btw.


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Shame it’s difficult/impossible to grow in the UK climate


----------



## G_Chem

LoginNotSecure said:


> I want to believe



That vendor is fake, it’s like spearmint oil or something.

-GC


----------



## LoginNotSecure

I’m under no illusion it’s a fake.


----------



## G_Chem

LoginNotSecure said:


> I’m under no illusion it’s a fake.



Just wanted to make sure..  I’m certain plenty of people have wasted their money.  Ive seen it up for like 5yrs now.

-GC


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Black king kong pills anyone?


----------



## Bicycle Tripper

Been hearing a lot of reports of MDMA vendors sending Pentylone or some sorts of Cathinone instead of MDMA. Sounds like the lack of precursors is hitting manufacturers so they are switching to other drugs. Big shame on any vendor that miss-sells or doesn't test before they sell.

Make sure you test your drugs!


----------



## G_Chem

Yea I stocked up a little bit last fall in preparation for this but I urge anyone with decent connections still to do so as well.  We may be looking at another couple year drought if the industry had become completely reliant on PMK glycidate and had no back up plan in place.

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Christ, as if things weren't bad enough already...


----------



## Grassman

Please, please no. Just as we are coming out of Lockdown, I need to properly rave!!


----------



## Grassman

I still remember the last drought. Fucking BZP or whatever was all I could get for ages


----------



## G_Chem

The last one was hell, I’m grateful my area still had good domestic product but it was few and far between, and quite expensive during that time.  I think I even went about a year during that drought without a thing.

Thankfully I don’t think this time will be that bad. The producers have had time to plan new routes and precursors.

Also there’s a new technology which allows for Raman Spectroscopy to analyze substances THROUGH packaging.  I’ve heard a lot more people are getting their product found because of this new technology.

-GC


----------



## Bella Figura

I remember the drought of 2010ish, managed to find a gram of crystal that felt like the holy grail after so long of not being able to get any and relying on Methylone or MDPV+MDAI combos to try and simulate the experience.

I remember listening to the When The Levee Breaks and melting into a totally blissful state  good times.


----------



## Grassman

I just got some mdma. But it’s really dark, almost black, and smells like fish. Anyone come across this before?


----------



## Bare_head

Wtf smells like fish and is black doesnt sound good 

I mean mdma should have that anise sweet smell and sometimes doesnt smell at all. Id be wary of anything that smells fishy (no pun intended)

Test it if you want to be sure but id be binning it wouldnt consume it until a proper test on the stuff..


----------



## Bare_head

I will say i remember some mephedrone that had an almost fishy smell. Would be very wary of trying any of that without it tested. Send it to weidnos for free


----------



## G_Chem

Grassman said:


> I just got some mdma. But it’s really dark, almost black, and smells like fish. Anyone come across this before?



Leftover methylamine likely..

-GC


----------



## Grassman

What is that? Is it harmful?


----------



## G_Chem

Grassman said:


> What is that? Is it harmful?



It’s the substance used to turn the ketone/PMK to its respective methylated amine counterpart.

I don’t believe it should be TOO harmful as it’s found in foods and what not, but then again the fact it’s there at all along with the black color is an indication there’s lot of other potentially nasty impurities in there too 

-GC


----------



## Bicycle Tripper

It might be possible to clean up your MDMA with an acetone wash, make sure it really is MDMA first though.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Various pills still seem to be available.  Should I be suspicious now of any gear?


----------



## Bella Figura

Always good to have a bit of a suspicion and test your pills!


----------



## Bicycle Tripper

JohnnyVodka said:


> Various pills still seem to be available.  Should I be suspicious now of any gear?


I'd agree, always good to be suspicious, even when there is lots of cheap MDMA around pills turn up with PMA/ PMMA/ Meth/ Cathinones sometimes. I think in the coming months/ year it will probably only get worse.


----------



## RomanJ

I bought a gram MDMA around Xmas time. It turned out to be ethylone or bk-mdea. It was quite good stuff but impossible to sleep on. It had us chatting away for hours. Actually bought some more of it instead of MDMA.


----------



## Grassman

My mdma turned out to be that too


----------



## wackerle

Let's hope piperazines don't make a comeback as well!


----------



## RomanJ

Does anyone know why MDMA is usually brown in colour? I've read a few synthesis methods and watched a couple of videos and it's always white. 
I can't ever remember buying white MDMA in the 25 years I've been using it.


----------



## Bicycle Tripper

I've read that the brown/champagne colour is normally precursors left over from synthesis, maybe safrole? I followed a guide to do an acetone wash and Isopropanol recrystallisation of some champagney MDMA and it's now nice and clear/white. I suspect that when you see a video the chemist wants to show his best work and so does the final step of removing all impurities. 

I think that there is a case where customers are used to the champagne colour as a sign of good MDMA, so chemists don't want to put the extra time and effort into removing impurities (especially when removing impurities removes weight) if customers don't want clear MDMA anyway.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

IME, the so called cola/champagne stuff is usually a disappointment. The best I've had has been colourless or slightly pink.

Although colour cannot really indicate quality...


----------



## MsDiz

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> IME, the so called cola/champagne stuff is usually a disappointment. The best I've had has been colourless or slightly pink.
> 
> Although colour cannot really indicate quality...


Yeah, bugger that. I’ve never even touched that brown mess.

Gotta be the best for this Princess... oh wait I’m a Ms now... well still! The best damnit!


----------



## G_Chem

MsDiz said:


> Yeah, bugger that. I’ve never even touched that brown mess.
> 
> Gotta be the best for this Princess... oh wait I’m a Ms now... well still! The best damnit!



Same, I can honestly say I’ve only done one batch of anything but clear/white shard in the past 10yrs.  And that batch had a reputation I needed to check out..

It amazes me when people say they’ve never seen clear/almost clear shard, but also tells me I should be grateful for what I got.

-GC


----------



## MsDiz

G_Chem said:


> Same, I can honestly say I’ve only done one batch of anything but clear/white shard in the past 10yrs.  And that batch had a reputation I needed to check out..
> 
> It amazes me when people say they’ve never seen clear/almost clear shard, but also tells me I should be grateful for what I got.
> 
> -GC


Be grateful for your education... most people don’t even know that what they haven’t isn’t pure mdma. I don’t know how many people I’ve spoken to at festivals who don’t even realise it’s cut. It’s shocking.


----------



## benson7

Best post 2007 MDMA I ever had was sugary brown.


----------



## G_Chem

Curious if the MDMA in EU still is lacking the safrole/aniseed smell?

-GC


----------



## Tranced

G_Chem said:


> Leftover methylamine likely..
> 
> -GC



Come on Walter, we know that was just invented for the TV show.


----------



## Tranced

G_Chem said:


> Curious if the MDMA in EU still is lacking the safrole/aniseed smell?
> 
> -GC


.
Ive never really ever been big on the smell thing but others around me have. The other day somebody said it stunk of aniseed but I couldnt tell. Crystral clear crystals though.

Do you mean you've only tried one batch of MDMA in the last two years?

I know Ive asked you before but where are you from?


----------



## Jabberwocky

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> IME, the so called cola/champagne stuff is usually a disappointment.



The best mdma, last being 5 years ago or so, was always clear white, almost powder-like, crushed crystals. People used to complain that it wasn't good as it wasn't "that strong" but it was the real deal. Clean, not heavy body load, euphoric, and very empathogenic. The more color it got (I encountered only brownish) the less likely it was that I would use it. Some people like that eye wiggling stuff that gives a very heavy body load and feeling like its about to burst through into real experience, but when that kind of mdma was all that was out there I cashed out. So, it should be pure and white as snow for my money.



F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Although colour cannot really indicate quality...


...and that's the reason why all substances obtained "not from doctor/pharmacy" need to be tested, as it is repeated over and over again (and for a good reason).


----------



## G_Chem

Tranced said:


> .
> Ive never really ever been big on the smell thing but others around me have. The other day somebody said it stunk of aniseed but I couldnt tell. Crystral clear crystals though.
> 
> Do you mean you've only tried one batch of MDMA in the last two years?
> 
> I know Ive asked you before but where are you from?



Oh no I’ve done a lot more than one batch in the last two years  I’ve only done brown stuff though once in the past 10yrs (or so..)

Besides this tannish powdery batch I got in like 2016 or so, it’s been all Crystal that at most has a slight golden hue to it but almost always is clear or white.

I remember 2012-13 I started to figure out that browner more impure looking batches had a much worse bodyload than pure crystal.  Still was fun stuff but by 3-4 hours in my muscles would be cramping and having spasms.  I called it quits after one show when I had to sit and watch all my friends have fun cuz every time I tried dancing I’d make it 2-3mins before the pain became too much.

Since using clean crystal I’ve not had that problem again...

I ask on the smell because I’ve noticed around here, especially in the last 5yrs, all the best batches I’ve tried have that smell.  Not overpowering mind you, but even the super clear crystals when cracked open and put your nose right over it you can detect the safrole.

I’m not someone to believe it’s an indicator of good stuff always though, cuz I’ve done plenty of batches with no smell that impressed me too.  I guess I’m just curious because the smell is so prevalent around here these days.

And I’m from the US, sorry to hangbaround in this thread but Americans are dumbasses when it comes to MDMA and the scene generally sucks here.  Everyone does K or cocaine 

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> And I’m from the US, sorry to hangbaround in this thread but Americans are dumbasses when it comes to MDMA and the scene generally sucks here.  Everyone does K or cocaine
> 
> -GC



You're more than welcome here mate!

Yeh, the K and coke scene is really big over here as well, even though they're often cut to shit.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone got any experience of taking mdma whilst on sertraline?

I’ve just started sertraline. It seems to be helping me, however I’ve just discovered I’m not supposed to take mdma, which has fucked me right off! I love raving you see.

I guess I could pause the sertraline for a few days, then it wouldn’t be too harmful to do some mdma? I’m not depressed or anything, just had a little anxiety that could be managed with a Valium if I had a break from the sertraline


----------



## Bicycle Tripper

Grassman said:


> Anyone got any experience of taking mdma whilst on sertraline?


I've been on Sertraline but never combined it with MDMA. From what I read it is a bad idea though, the MDMA causes serotonin to be released while the Sertraline blocks re-uptake of serotonin, this can lead to a dangerously high level of serotonin in your body and a risk of serotonin syndrome. From reading other peoples experiences when they have taken MDMA on an SSRI such as Sertraline they have at least had a lessened effect.

Pausing the Sertraline for a few days probably won't work as it takes a while to get it fully out of your system. I'm on Fluoxetine right now (a similar SSRI) but starting to taper off, I'm going to give it at least a month after I stop taking it before I try MDMA (some would recommend 3 months), it sucks but it's for the best.


----------



## G_Chem

Sertraline most definitely negates MDMA unfortunately  And if you take it too long could kill your rolling days for good.  I’ve seen you posting in here for quite a long time man, I’d personally stop them if it’s anxiety based.

I’ve even had people I know try with crap results, not worth it.

-GC


----------



## RomanJ

I take duloxetine for anxiety and depression. During the lockdown last year I took MDMA a few times and had a blast. Didn't notice any difference really, I just didn't take the duloxetine on the day I was doing the MDMA.


----------



## wackerle

When I stopped sertaline the brain zaps were horrendous for about a fortnight, even with a month tapering down. If you've been taking it a while i think it takes a while for your brain chemistry to readjust even if the drug has left your system. 

I took it for several years, tried mdma several months after stopping and still did the trick. One weird thing is I now get mild brain zaps on the comedown, never did before I took sertaline.


----------



## Grassman

Man, I’m in a right old pickle now. I need to get a handle on this anxiety as I start a new job in 8 weeks and need to succeed in order to support my family etc, but on the other hand, I fucking love raving and have at least 3 events booked in post lockdown.  Raving is a stress reliever in itself and I genuinely need it in my life!

Maybe I just need to see this as a 6 month ish thing, taper off the sertraline, then restart my raving then. You never know, I might enjoy a few events eau natrele


----------



## Bicycle Tripper

Grassman said:


> Man, I’m in a right old pickle now. I need to get a handle on this anxiety as I start a new job in 8 weeks and need to succeed in order to support my family etc, but on the other hand, I fucking love raving and have at least 3 events booked in post lockdown.  Raving is a stress reliever in itself and I genuinely need it in my life!
> 
> Maybe I just need to see this as a 6 month ish thing, taper off the sertraline, then restart my raving then. You never know, I might enjoy a few events eau natrele


I feel you on this, I was struggling with depression over the winter which is why my doctor recommended the anti-depressants. I've been eager to get off them for months though because I want to be able to take psychedelics. In the end I decided to stick with the Fluoxetine for a while and I do genuinely feel better and I'm glad I did. 

It's worth remembering though that if you feel better after a few months on the Sertraline it's not necessarily the time to stop taking them, they might be the reason you are feeling better (I made this mistake before).

Have you looked into councelling or therapy? Of course I don't know the details of your anxiety but talking through it and having a professional that can give you some practical techniques might really help, it definitely did with me. Doctors seem far too eager to prescribe SSRIs when I think they are best as something to help you work out the root problem, otherwise it just feels like something to help with the symptoms. If you broke your arm you wouldn't just take painkillers, you would get the arm put in a cast so it can heal, then you wouldn't need the painkillers.


----------



## Grassman

Thanks mate, not tried therapy yet, but am in the middle of arranging it, hopefully it’ll work and I can get off the sertraline (and back on the mdma) sooner rather than later.

Literally everything I have read across the internet says the same thing - don’t risk doing mdma when on Sertraline. So it looks like my COVID induced break will have to go on a few months longer yet, even when the clubs and festivals are back


----------



## RomanJ

I think the most important thing is to get your mental health sorted out. I neglected mine for decades.
I've tried 2 different types of therapy over the past couple of years and they've both helped. The whole time I've been on antidepressants too, and it's all been a great help to me. I started a new job 3 months ago after not working for a year and it's going fine I actually enjoy it.
I know the advice is to not mix MDMA with ssri's but there are other options, and everyone needs to relax and have fun.
For example me and my wife have been using Ethylone once a month, even though it will stop me sleeping on the night, because my mental health is sorted and I get regular sleep now, a missed night's sleep doesn't bother me and the comedown is bearable the next day.
I wonder too if the half life of the SSRI has an effect, some have a long half life others can be short. Who knows.


----------



## Grassman

Yeah, I agree with you. I’m gonna take the sertraline as advised, and get some therapy too, then maybe, once the anxiety is gone, think about mdma again. I love house music, so I am hoping that I can enjoy some nights out drug free. I’m going to Defected in Croatia (COVID permitting) in August. Last time I went I took pills the whole time and the comedown was horrendous. This time I will stay off the pills, so at least the aftermath won’t be as bad!

I also start my new job in 8 weeks and it’s super important that it goes well, that’s more important than any rave action anyway. I need to pay the bills and support the family, nothing more important than that!

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the feedback I’ve had on here.


----------



## wackerle

Seems a sensible course of action, good things come to those who wait!


----------



## wackerle

So I've disappeared down a wormhole reading old mdma threads. Was wondering if q-dance are still pressing? Latest reference I can find is a cbf brazil pill although it was only a brief search. Enjoyed the defqons and sykpes from few years back and this set me wondering. 

Ps, how on earth has this thread been going since 2016 without a refresh?


----------



## RomanJ

wackerle said:


> So I've disappeared down a wormhole reading old mdma threads. Was wondering if q-dance are still pressing? Latest reference I can find is a cbf brazil pill although it was only a brief search. Enjoyed the defqons and sykpes from few years back and this set me wondering.
> 
> Ps, how on earth has this thread been going since 2016 without a refresh?


I tried the Brazil's, the high was clean but not very loved up for me. They gave me a horrible comedown of just one pill.
Had some skypes last year which were amazing, loved up and full of energy. Took 5 of them one night and was on a high for a few days after. I wouldn't advise anyone take that many pills of course, I had a high tolerance at the time.


----------



## wackerle

I would guess its likely the Skype press has been copied after this much time, although I guess the bi-colour pills will always be trickier to copy. 

Nice to know decent stuff still around although the chances of me hitting a dance floor anytime soon are minimal at best. Ah well, I can dream......


----------



## RomanJ

wackerle said:


> I would guess its likely the Skype press has been copied after this much time, although I guess the bi-colour pills will always be trickier to copy.
> 
> Nice to know decent stuff still around although the chances of me hitting a dance floor anytime soon are minimal at best. Ah well, I can dream......


Same here, I'm hoping to get out as soon as I can. Got tickets for a festival in September so hoping by then things wil be back to normal.
Has anyone tried the blue Albert Heijn pills that are about?


----------



## montel

wackerle said:


> So I've disappeared down a wormhole reading old mdma threads. Was wondering if q-dance are still pressing? Latest reference I can find is a cbf brazil pill although it was only a brief search. Enjoyed the defqons and sykpes from few years back and this set me wondering.
> 
> Ps, how on earth has this thread been going since 2016 without a refresh?


They got busted last year - based in Amsterdam. A part of the crew was arrested a few years back in 2015 but it appears they kept going strong until Mr. Big was eventually arrested. There are news reports on it (pretty sure it's from a Dutch TV channel) No idea where the link is now to the video (sorry!) They weren't/aren't the only crews pressing 2-colour pills though and they're still popping up (2 colour Barcelona pills were the last one I spotted - tried the purple ones (thumbs up!) , not these newer ones. The thing is, the pill production network in Holland is so interconnected that it's probably just a matter of time before a new Q Dance crew appears in some shape or form.

Still, amazing presses during a golden age of very pure and, more importantly, dirt cheap MDMA production in Europe.

Okay, found it:









						Bende opgerold die jarenlang drugs verstuurde via darkweb
					

De Dienst Landelijke Recherche heeft vandaag een webshop voor drugs platgelegd, waarmee in de afgelopen jaren tientallen miljoenen euro’s zijn verd...




					www.parool.nl
				




Just right click on the mouse and  "translate to English"

"How to be a successful criminal - Lesson 1: Don't flash your money around or draw attention to yourself"

_*he shows the outside world that he has made it: he drives a Porsche worth more than a ton. In tapped conversations, he talks about the purchase of his new house, and the down payment for a new kitchen of 45,000 euros.*_

I say no more.


----------



## wackerle

Thanks montel, was an interesting read. I used to keep tabs (pun intended) on things on this thread but it's rather quiet these days. I hadn't seen the news report but I certainly do recall the name dutchmasters. I'll confess I didn't realise they were the shop front for the whole operation.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Grassman said:


> Anyone got any experience of taking mdma whilst on sertraline?
> 
> I’ve just started sertraline. It seems to be helping me, however I’ve just discovered I’m not supposed to take mdma, which has fucked me right off! I love raving you see.
> 
> I guess I could pause the sertraline for a few days, then it wouldn’t be too harmful to do some mdma? I’m not depressed or anything, just had a little anxiety that could be managed with a Valium if I had a break from the sertraline



Similar-ish position (TBC).  Went to the doc the other week for an unrelated issue and he randomly took my blood pressure.  It's pretty high, so I have to go back for another reading in a week or so.  If it's still high then, I might need to go on some meds.  I didn't say to him, but I think I've had a certain level of anxiety for most of my life and that's what caused the high reading.  If I get another high BP reading next time (or even if I don't), perhaps I should fess up about my anxiety?  With high BP, I probably shouldn't be taking stims and, if I get put on anti-d's to tackle the anxiety, the stims and psychedelics I like to take occasionally might not work anyway.  I'm currently taking St John's Wort to see if that makes a difference...


----------



## Grassman

JohnnyVodka said:


> Similar-ish position (TBC).  Went to the doc the other week for an unrelated issue and he randomly took my blood pressure.  It's pretty high, so I have to go back for another reading in a week or so.  If it's still high then, I might need to go on some meds.  I didn't say to him, but I think I've had a certain level of anxiety for most of my life and that's what caused the high reading.  If I get another high BP reading next time (or even if I don't), perhaps I should fess up about my anxiety?  With high BP, I probably shouldn't be taking stims and, if I get put on anti-d's to tackle the anxiety, the stims and psychedelics I like to take occasionally might not work anyway.  I'm currently taking St John's Wort to see if that makes a difference...


Mate, I’ve been on sertraline for about 5 weeks now and it’s starting to make a real difference. The main thing I’ve noticed is that I am enjoying normal things again, and it’s like I’d forgotten what that felt like. Simple stuff like watching my boy play footy, a meal with the wife or a good TV show. I’d been overwhelmed with worry for so long that I’d almost got used to it. Now the worry has subsided somewhat (not gone completely), it’s like a breath of fresh air and I think I’ll be in real good shape to start my new job in a month.

On reflection, it’s probably why I gravitated to mdma so much - a few hours of total escapism. One day I’ll go back to that again, maybe in 6 months or so, but for now, I’m glad I took a step in the right direction with the sertraline. I don’t regret it at all.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Bare_head

Sertraline is a ssri? Do you get any side effects from it?


----------



## Grassman

Yeah, but they subside after a few weeks. And the anxiety actually got worse before it got better. I nearly gave up, but stuck with it and glad I did now. Dry mouth, clenching jaw and night sweats are all starting to go away now, but the bloody erectile dysfunction is still there!

When I first found out that I couldn’t take E, as well as not get a boner I thought what kind of goddam medicine is this! My two favourite pastimes gone!  Viagra has come in useful!


----------



## Bare_head

Interesting. 

Glad you have found it to be a positive in your life. Very interesting about the sticking with it


----------



## headfuck123

About 100mg of dust from some blue visa pills, which weighed an average of 0.5g per pill ruined me the other night. I couldn't read, jaw like a jack hammer etc from a 1/5 of these pills (reagent testst all show MDMA). Its been months since my last go and I wasnt drinking booze which I usually do which could have been factors but be careful out there folks, if someone ate a full or even half of the pills around these days they could end up a complete mess or worse. I'm sure ths happens regardless...

Wish they brought back pills of around 100 - 160mg, even for harm reduction purposes.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

headfuck123 said:


> About 100mg of dust from some blue visa pills, which weighed an average of 0.5g per pill ruined me the other night. I couldn't read, jaw like a jack hammer etc from a 1/5 of these pills (reagent testst all show MDMA). Its been months since my last go and I wasnt drinking booze which I usually do which could have been factors but be careful out there folks, if someone ate a full or even half of the pills around these days they could end up a complete mess or worse. I'm sure ths happens regardless...
> 
> Wish they brought back pills of around 100 - 160mg, even for harm reduction purposes.


where they good, energetic n empathetic or those meh-dma type where just sitting, monged out, not actually fun?
i wanna have sum mdma again but just that good stuff and i feel like getting sum is a coin flip


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Wow, lots to catch up on 

*SSSRIs *
Was on fluoxetine for years, best decision ever made was coming off it. They helped initially but not only did they soften the lowest of the lows, they also blunted the higher highs. Makes everything a bit grey...not sad, but not happy either. Plus they rob you of the proper mdma experience.

I'm on Buproprion now for depression..Best antidepressant I've ever taken. Almost no side effects but anxiety is down and mood extremely stable. Furthermore they don't have withdrawals and you can stop them for a day or two and they clear much faster than any SSRI

*Qdance*
Dutchmasters operation was shafted in January ish I think. They caught a major operator but the Dutchmasters that people talked to/bought off I think is still knocking about 

I think the FC Brazils were their last press. I got one of each of their presses going back years now, far back as the red defqon cutouts, and even further. Still got a few rainbow drops from Manchester crew as well. 

There won't be any more qdance presses like those we saw before. Dual colours where the pill is half and half, is very difficult to replicate

However look out for the pink skittles knocking about. They are hard pressed with NL stamp on so possibly some elements of the qdance op have started pressing again.

Hope everyone is well, I miss this forum a lot. Now to catch up on the "mdma isn't the same anymore" thread. Sheeeeesh


----------



## RomanJ

Does anyone remember Opel pills from around 1998/99 maybe 2000? I can't remember the exact year but I'm sure it was around this time as I was living in Swansea.
They were a small white pill, domed on both sides, had the Opel car manufacturer stamp on them? 
I remember there being a bit of a lull in the quality of pills and these came along and were flipping awesome.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

headfuck123 said:


> About 100mg of dust from some blue visa pills, which weighed an average of 0.5g per pill ruined me the other night. I couldn't read, jaw like a jack hammer etc from a 1/5 of these pills (reagent testst all show MDMA). Its been months since my last go and I wasnt drinking booze which I usually do which could have been factors but be careful out there folks, if someone ate a full or even half of the pills around these days they could end up a complete mess or worse. I'm sure ths happens regardless...
> 
> Wish they brought back pills of around 100 - 160mg, even for harm reduction purposes.


wish they brought the really good pills that first appeared after the drought back, like the pink diamonds, grey rockstars, green lacostes, orange q-dances and elephants, pink ferrari's, multicoloured legos, cuz they were all under 200mg but with cracker mdma in them so they didnt need packed to the brim with a dose like 250-300mg IMO


----------



## matt<3ketamine

EmDeeExEx said:


> Wow, lots to catch up on
> 
> *SSSRIs *
> Was on fluoxetine for years, best decision ever made was coming off it. They helped initially but not only did they soften the lowest of the lows, they also blunted the higher highs. Makes everything a bit grey...not sad, but not happy either. Plus they rob you of the proper mdma experience.
> 
> I'm on Buproprion now for depression..Best antidepressant I've ever taken. Almost no side effects but anxiety is down and mood extremely stable. Furthermore they don't have withdrawals and you can stop them for a day or two and they clear much faster than any SSRI
> 
> *Qdance*
> Dutchmasters operation was shafted in January ish I think. They caught a major operator but the Dutchmasters that people talked to/bought off I think is still knocking about
> 
> I think the FC Brazils were their last press. I got one of each of their presses going back years now, far back as the red defqon cutouts, and even further. Still got a few rainbow drops from Manchester crew as well.
> 
> There won't be any more qdance presses like those we saw before. Dual colours where the pill is half and half, is very difficult to replicate
> 
> However look out for the pink skittles knocking about. They are hard pressed with NL stamp on so possibly some elements of the qdance op have started pressing again.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I miss this forum a lot. Now to catch up on the "mdma isn't the same anymore" thread. Sheeeeesh


them red defqons were incredible pills! same as anything from the manc crew that i had, their pills also made me trip out a fair few times


----------



## G_Chem

Love you too man 

-GC


----------



## The dropper

I’ve not taken a proper pressed pill for fucking years now, In Oz they’ve just not been around, good quality mdma by the bucketload no problem, But pressed pills, nada.
Something extra special sometimes in pills you just don’t get from Mandy 
I miss good pills. 
is he still around by the way ? Used to like that funny guy. Think I’m about the same vintage as him


----------



## MsDiz

matt<3ketamine said:


> wish they brought the really good pills that first appeared after the drought back, like the pink diamonds, grey rockstars, green lacostes, orange q-dances and elephants, pink ferrari's, multicoloured legos, cuz they were all under 200mg but with cracker mdma in them so they didnt need packed to the brim with a dose like 250-300mg IMO


What about the blue ghosts they had around I wanna say 2011/12/13 even? I can’t remember. I just remember they were amazing.


----------



## RomanJ

Fuck, don't bother with the blue Albert Heijn's. I took my last pill 15 hours ago and I'm still high.
The reagent test showed MDMA which I'm sure there is some but there's also something else which is a long lasting stimulant. Any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## MsDiz

RomanJ said:


> Fuck, don't bother with the blue Albert Heijn's. I took my last pill 15 hours ago and I'm still high.
> The reagent test showed MDMA which I'm sure there is some but there's also something else which is a long lasting stimulant. Any ideas on what it could be?


There’s no way any of us could even guess. Nothing else show on the reagent test. Did you see any other colours?


----------



## G_Chem

Meth will turn the reagent an orangey color a second before the MDMA hits on a Marquis.  But if your in the EU I’d wager it’s more likely an RC of some sort, of which could be any one of hundreds.

-GC


----------



## RomanJ

I think I was being a paranoid about the pills having something else in them. They were just really long lasting and stimulating MDMA. It's mad how different pills and batches test as MDMA but can have really different effects.
Anyway feeling fine now after a good sleep.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

RomanJ said:


> Fuck, don't bother with the blue Albert Heijn's. I took my last pill 15 hours ago and I'm still high.
> The reagent test showed MDMA which I'm sure there is some but there's also something else which is a long lasting stimulant. Any ideas on what it could be?



What do you mean 'don't bother'? After that glowing endorsement I fuckin want some myself now...


----------



## RomanJ

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> What do you mean 'don't bother'? After that glowing endorsement I fuckin want some myself now...



They were good pills actually, I think it was the binge that I was on that stopped me sleeping.


----------



## otm

Ive not bought pills in ages so am out of the loop with which recent dutch pills are the best. I don't care about high dosage I'm looking for loved up pills.

Which of these in your personal opinions are best...

Skittles logo (pink, oval)
Made in Holland text (blue, house shaped)
Brazil football logo (bi-colour, yellow and green, q-dance crew pills)
Skulls (skull shaped)
NASA (red rectangle shaped)
MeeToo's

I'm leaning towards Skittles atm. Anyone tried them?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

MsDiz said:


> What about the blue ghosts they had around I wanna say 2011/12/13 even? I can’t remember. I just remember they were amazing.


fuck yea the blue pacman ghosts, those were banging too and around for ages and ages


----------



## matt<3ketamine

otm said:


> Ive not bought pills in ages so am out of the loop with which recent dutch pills are the best. I don't care about high dosage I'm looking for loved up pills.
> 
> Which of these in your personal opinions are best...
> 
> Skittles logo (pink, oval)
> Made in Holland text (blue, house shaped)
> Brazil football logo (bi-colour, yellow and green, q-dance crew pills)
> Skulls (skull shaped)
> NASA (red rectangle shaped)
> MeeToo's
> 
> I'm leaning towards Skittles atm. Anyone tried them?


anything that was made by the real q-dance crew had some of the best mdma in them, id go with the brazil ones since they were the last stamp before they got caught apparently


----------



## otm

Thanks

Anyone tried Reapers?

Any good?


----------



## RomanJ

otm said:


> Ive not bought pills in ages so am out of the loop with which recent dutch pills are the best. I don't care about high dosage I'm looking for loved up pills.
> 
> Which of these in your personal opinions are best...
> 
> Skittles logo (pink, oval)
> Made in Holland text (blue, house shaped)
> Brazil football logo (bi-colour, yellow and green, q-dance crew pills)
> Skulls (skull shaped)
> NASA (red rectangle shaped)
> MeeToo's
> 
> I'm leaning towards Skittles atm. Anyone tried them?


I tried the Brazil Qdance ones last year, I had a harsh comedown off them. I'm not sure if it was me overdoing it or not.
I also had the blue ' Made in Holland' pills, they were quite good had some loved up feelings, and the comedown was fine.
I haven't come across the Skittles yet though.


----------



## 96intheshade

G_Chem said:


> Leftover methylamine likely..
> 
> -GC


I've encountered methamp that smells like fish, when you say leftover methylamine (sorry I'm ignorant of chemistry) does that means its cut with something, does it indicate impurity? This is a dumb question I know lol 

Thanks


----------



## G_Chem

96intheshade said:


> I've encountered methamp that smells like fish, when you say leftover methylamine (sorry I'm ignorant of chemistry) does that means its cut with something, does it indicate impurity? This is a dumb question I know lol
> 
> Thanks



No it’s not no worries 

So methylamine is considered an impurity over a cut, since it isn’t deliberately added in.

That fish smell with meth very well could be methylamine too as they both can follow similar synthetic routes.

-GC


----------



## Grassman

Anyone got any experience with 2cb on here, and what it’s like to rave on? I’m going to Defected Festival in Croatia next week. I can’t take mdma as I’m on sertraline, but I’ve heard 2cb is much safer, and available out there


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Grassman said:


> Anyone got any experience with 2cb on here, and what it’s like to rave on? I’m going to Defected Festival in Croatia next week. I can’t take mdma as I’m on sertraline, but I’ve heard 2cb is much safer, and available out there



I have plenty of 2c-b experience, but have never been out of the house on it.  :D  It's the 'easiest' psychedelic I've tried.  It gets very visual, very quickly, but has a positive push and isn't too mind-fucky.  Of the pills I've had, a half pill gives a sort of mdma-ish experience - warm and fuzzy with gentle visuals.  (In fact, it maybe feels more MDMA-ish than MDMA does these days.)  I'd say more than that and the visuals might get too much in a ravey/clubby setting - lights and specks jumping about in your vision.  If you do decide to do it, start low or try in a 'safe' setting first.  It takes a wee bit longer to reach the peak than MD does.


----------



## Grassman

Thanks for the reply! I have a few questions:
- does it make you look fucked? Gurning? Big eyes?
- does it keep you awake, in a stimulant kinda way?
- does it make you paranoid at all? Whenever I take THC edibles, I always have a Valium on hand, just in case it gets too much!


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Grassman said:


> Thanks for the reply! I have a few questions:
> - does it make you look fucked? Gurning? Big eyes?
> - does it keep you awake, in a stimulant kinda way?
> - does it make you paranoid at all? Whenever I take THC edibles, I always have a Valium on hand, just in case it gets too much!



Not sure if you gurn on it, but your eyes probably look different.  It's not a stimulant as such (i can achieve a full boner on it - perhaps TMI), but you won't be able to sleep on it.

Not sure about paranoia.  I don't get that stimulant anxiety on it, but I would feel funny mixing with 'straight' people on it, as they would probably be able to pick up on that you'd taken something.

Honestly, most people I know who've done it, love it, but I don't think everyone gets on with it in a rave setting.


----------



## prince_igor

Treacle said:


> What's addiction got to do with MDMA?


sorry for not reading the entire thread but this question is very important to the understanding of addiction.

withdrawal is not addiction.

escapism is addiction and mdma will do that in a second.

there is love in this world do not give up.

forgive your governments they are lost.

there are good people in this world please keep looking.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Grassman said:


> Anyone got any experience with 2cb on here, and what it’s like to rave on? I’m going to Defected Festival in Croatia next week. I can’t take mdma as I’m on sertraline, but I’ve heard 2cb is much safer, and available out there


Yes I started a thread about it ages ago and what stamps are about that no one interacts with even tho this is meant to be a drug information forum


----------



## matt<3ketamine

prince_igor said:


> sorry for not reading the entire thread but this question is very important to the understanding of addiction.
> 
> withdrawal is not addiction.
> 
> escapism is addiction and mdma will do that in a second.
> 
> there is love in this world do not give up.
> 
> forgive your governments they are lost.
> 
> there are good people in this world please keep looking.


What are you talking about, I can't understand what this is to do with what mdma or pills are going about


----------



## matt<3ketamine

JohnnyVodka said:


> I have plenty of 2c-b experience, but have never been out of the house on it.  :D  It's the 'easiest' psychedelic I've tried.  It gets very visual, very quickly, but has a positive push and isn't too mind-fucky.  Of the pills I've had, a half pill gives a sort of mdma-ish experience - warm and fuzzy with gentle visuals.  (In fact, it maybe feels more MDMA-ish than MDMA does these days.)  I'd say more than that and the visuals might get too much in a ravey/clubby setting - lights and specks jumping about in your vision.  If you do decide to do it, start low or try in a 'safe' setting first.  It takes a wee bit longer to reach the peak than MD does.


First time I took 2cb was at a DnB rave n had the time of my life, my mates did sum at a festival there and loved it, I suppose it depends on dose for some


----------



## Bicycle Tripper

Grassman said:


> Anyone got any experience with 2cb on here, and what it’s like to rave on? I’m going to Defected Festival in Croatia next week. I can’t take mdma as I’m on sertraline, but I’ve heard 2cb is much safer, and available out there


I've taken 2c-b a few times now, although I'm not one to go to a rave. 2c-b is generally a good psychedelic for parties because it isn't as mind-fucky as LSD or shrooms but I think people are a bit off the mark when they say it is like a psychedelic MDMA.

If you're on sertraline it's probably safe to take a psychedelic (although some disagree) but you will probably find that it will have less or no effect on you, depending on your sertraline dose. I think some people take more to overcome this but how much more is difficult to estimate. That coupled with the random dosing of 2c-b pills (normally very under-dosed) could make it really difficult to get the dosing right for your rave.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

prince_igor said:


> sorry for not reading the entire thread but this question is very important to the understanding of addiction.
> 
> withdrawal is not addiction.
> 
> escapism is addiction and mdma will do that in a second.
> 
> there is love in this world do not give up.
> 
> forgive your governments they are lost.
> 
> there are good people in this world please keep looking.


I think you meant to say 'burn your governments'? 

But apart from that.

"Withdrawal is not addiction" ooh moot point, but I think you'd lose any philosophical debate. About anything. But yes, about that. But funnily enough you may have a point when it comes to cannabis. But that's not what you meant anyway soooooo....

"Escapism is addiction and mdma will do that in a second". So now you're really talking shit. Escapism isn't addiction. It's a perfectly normal, rational human response to transcend their surroundings. We've always done it, it's in our DNA. Addiction, which is a horrible word, is an inability to control an impulse whether by physical or psychological means. Thought I'd clear that up for you.

And MDMA, nor any other drug, will give you addiction in a second. That's war on drugs reefer madness bullshit.

The rest of your post was all love and peace so,

Much love

SHM (a good person)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I think you meant to say 'burn your governments'?
> 
> But apart from that.
> 
> "Withdrawal is not addiction" ooh moot point, but I think you'd lose any philosophical debate. About anything. But yes, about that. But funnily enough you may have a point when it comes to cannabis. But that's not what you meant anyway soooooo....
> 
> "Escapism is addiction and mdma will do that in a second". So now you're really talking shit. Escapism isn't addiction. It's a perfectly normal, rational human response to transcend their surroundings. We've always done it, it's in our DNA. Addiction, which is a horrible word, is an inability to control an impulse whether by physical or psychological means. Thought I'd clear that up for you.
> 
> And MDMA, nor any other drug, will give you addiction in a second. That's war on drugs reefer madness bullshit.
> 
> The rest of your post was all love and peace so,
> 
> Much love
> 
> SHM (a good person)


dont think the 'escapism is addiction' nonsense could've been summed up better mate, well done!


----------



## Mooley

Grassman said:


> Anyone got any experience with 2cb on here, and what it’s like to rave on? I’m going to Defected Festival in Croatia next week. I can’t take mdma as I’m on sertraline, but I’ve heard 2cb is much safer, and available out there


Hi grassman, I've basically stopped bothering with md and use 2cb instead. My personal experience is to use much smaller doses, around 8 mg is my sweet spot. Its amazing. Very stimmy effect, don't get the full on visuals but really nice trails. Music sounds even better than when on md. Eyes can get pretty big, no gurning. Sleep like a baby and zero comedown. You don't get the body load u do from md. In fact feel great the next day. When it wears off I eat like a bloody horse!!! Yay it at home first. I've got a sasha gig coming up and will be using 2cb. There seems to be a huge drought on pills and I don't think I could risk what's about at the mo. Really hope u enjoy it, try small doses first.


----------



## Liverlee

First time I did 2cb I took 3 pills which was a big mistake. First one I took there was nothing happening after an hour, same with the second, after an hour and nothing, 30 minutes after the third one it started to kick in. At first it felt like mdma without the come up but then it turned into wall melting, room spinning head fuck. Tried to sleep it off but couldn’t, tried crying but couldn’t, eventually after 6 hours I was back to normal. Would like to try it again though.


----------



## Pe9style

Anyone had the red windmills been offered them in Peterborough area. Any reports? Can’t find anything online, been told good things.


----------



## afctu

Not been on Bluelight for about a year, has anyone figured out what's what wrong with the modern day MDMA yet? lol


----------



## LoginNotSecure

afctu said:


> Not been on Bluelight for about a year, has anyone figured out what's what wrong with the modern day MDMA yet? lol


It's not made with sassafras oil anymore.


----------



## G_Chem

afctu said:


> Not been on Bluelight for about a year, has anyone figured out what's what wrong with the modern day MDMA yet? lol



Nope and I stopped trying.  The product from my local area is still mostly safrole derived though so I don’t really have any problems with it.  I roll just as hard or harder than I did 16yrs back.

While I believe there’s some merit to the discussion I’m just gonna be grateful it’s all good round here 

-GC


----------



## afctu

G_Chem said:


> Nope and I stopped trying.  The product from my local area is still mostly safrole derived though so I don’t really have any problems with it.  I roll just as hard or harder than I did 16yrs back.
> 
> While I believe there’s some merit to the discussion I’m just gonna be grateful it’s all good round here
> 
> -GC


Lucky you. I had a browse on the old t'internet last night for the first time in a long time and there doesn't seem to be any UK sellers. Drought apparently!


----------



## G_Chem

afctu said:


> Lucky you. I had a browse on the old t'internet last night for the first time in a long time and there doesn't seem to be any UK sellers. Drought apparently!



Yea it’s really bad in the UK right now, long time legit dealers started selling bad products, likely due to international regulation of PMK glycidate and COVID back ups.

This is why it’s important to produce domestically as a country

In the US purity and availability has dropped but it’s still here, just saw some people rolling real good on MDA couple weeks ago.

-GC


----------



## wackerle

On the one hand no one wants a drought, especially not like 2009. But maybe a new precursor and synth route will be found that provides product everyone loves. Every cloud and all that.


----------



## RomanJ

G_Chem said:


> Nope and I stopped trying.  The product from my local area is still mostly safrole derived though so I don’t really have any problems with it.  I roll just as hard or harder than I did 16yrs back.
> 
> While I believe there’s some merit to the discussion I’m just gonna be grateful it’s all good round here
> 
> -GC


Where do you live??!!


----------



## RomanJ

I keep seeing 6-apb pop up every now and then. Does anyone have any experience of it compared to MDMA in the nineties??


----------



## QuietUniverse

RomanJ said:


> Where do you live??!!


yes officer


----------



## RomanJ

QuietUniverse said:


> yes officer


I don't want his actual address just the area where he lives would do.


----------



## QuietUniverse

that reply fried me


----------



## blondin

Saffrole derived mdma is long long it's all pmk now thank fuck I did my raving  88 to 94


----------



## RomanJ

blondin said:


> Saffrole derived mdma is long long it's all pmk now thank fuck I did my raving  88 to 94


There must be chemists out there who still make it. 
I've had some pills recently that were pretty similar to the ones I had in the 90's but still different as I needed 300mg of it rather than 100mg as it used to be.


----------



## RomanJ

QuietUniverse said:


> that reply fried me


Sorry!


----------



## I AM i.e

RomanJ said:


> I keep seeing 6-apb pop up every now and then. Does anyone have any experience of it compared to MDMA in the nineties??


If it's the same stuff that was available as a research chemical until 7 or so years ago then it's very good. Closer to MDA so more psychedelic and longer lasting than MDMA but with less empathy. I'm 100% certain that the best 90's pills contained a mixture of MDMA and MDA.


----------



## SilentRoller

How is the MD drought affecting everyone? I’m finding it is still about, but around 3 times the price it was.

Doesn’t seem worth it, considering it’s meh MDMA.

MDA on the other hand, haven’t been able to get my hands on that in the UK for a few years. The only place it can be ordered from is Canada, and I’m not sure it would be worth taking the risk…..


----------



## headfuck123

A frind aqcuired some yellow mcdonalds and gave me a few to reagent test, results all show for mdma and they also smell like MDMA. What surprised me was how shit the press was for a pill that seems new on 'the scene'. They are small circular, pastel yellow pills with a simple mcdonalds logo but very very crumbly...

For doing the testing, I was gifted a couple of capsules, which where sold as sassafras at the time, at glastonbury fest in the early 2000's. Apparently they have some serious magic in them and give no comedown. Now, what has me confused is that the conents of the capsule look lke a straw coloured organic material, not mdma crystals. When reagent tested, the mixture gave very strong blue/purple to black reactions, even more violent of a reaction than the mcdonalds pills where mdma chunks are visible.

Does anyone on here remember Sass capsules doing the rounds back then in the ealy 2000's? My friend claims to have got them from members of a famous band i'll not mention the name of, who he worked for at the time (which I can fully believe) which makes me think they are top notch whatever they are... Hoping ive sruck gold and have some very rare sass synthed mdma, just confused by its appearance, mayb combined with powdered mushrooms? Not asking for an ID, just curious if this rings bels for anyone here.

Another thing I notied in relation to the drought, a new press with the word 'rave' are available but instead of the NL stamp on the back there is a UK stamp. I hope this means the crew responsible for all the great UK made pills like smarties, legos etc, (which came in diferent colours) have made a comeback due to the dutch not exporting or producing as much.

Either way its uncertain times for MDMA in EU and the UK. The 'meh' MDMA that tested as pure and was sold cheaply and abundantly is now limited, getting bashed with fuck knows what and at least doubling in price. I rarely take MDMA anymore but it worries me what effects the drought may have for drug users. Wil they get sold random rc's instead of MDMA or just start taking coke instead? its sad to see but it seems that way by how much cocaine is available and how socially accepted it is now.


----------



## RomanJ

Has anyone tried the Spanish sassafras MDA?


----------



## Safrolette

RomanJ said:


> Has anyone tried the Spanish sassafras MDA?


Wow, that sounds mind-blowing


----------



## blondin

RomanJ said:


> There must be chemists out there who still make it.
> I've had some pills recently that were pretty similar to the ones I had in the 90's but still different as I needed 300mg of it rather than 100mg as it used to be.


You dint make saffrole it comes from a tree in Indonesia


----------



## LoginNotSecure

RomanJ said:


> Has anyone tried the Spanish sassafras MDA?


Considering sassafras is native to eastern North America and eastern Asia, I don't think much is making it's way to Spain.


----------



## RomanJ

blondin said:


> You dint make saffrole it comes from a tree in Indonesia


I know that! And doesn't the tree also grow in North America? Not 100% sure on that.


----------



## G_Chem

It grows in North and South America, or at least species with oils comparable in safrole to Sassafras.

-GC


----------



## RomanJ

G_Chem said:


> It grows in North and South America, or at least species with oils comparable in safrole to Sassafras.
> 
> -GC


If the trees grow in North America we should be able to grow them in the UK too then?


----------



## Grassman

Please, not another drought. I remember 96/7 and 09 (I think it was) all too clearly.

Fucking piperazines! Never again!


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Grassman said:


> Please, not another drought. I remember 96/7 and 09 (I think it was) all too clearly.
> 
> Fucking piperazines! Never again!


I remember buying 10 pills off someone and they were rockets  if I remember correctly. Pure piperazine, couldn’t eat or sleep for days even with the help of diazepam, and I only took two. Worst £20 I ever spent.


----------



## wackerle

Such utter garbage doesn't bear thinking about. I  remember getting a mild on/off buzz with closed eye visuals followed by intense paranoia, nausea and insomnia for 48 hours. One drug I never want again is any kind of piperazine!

 Luckily I stocked up on them small round lovehearts that were around as the drought came on. Lasted a few years as I'm only 2 or 3 times a year guy. They were low dose but the mdma in them was lush. Always a good idea to stash a few decent biscuits for the lean times.


----------



## G_Chem

wackerle said:


> Such utter garbage doesn't bear thinking about. I  remember getting a mild on/off buzz with closed eye visuals followed by intense paranoia, nausea and insomnia for 48 hours. One drug I never want again is any kind of piperazine!
> 
> Luckily I stocked up on them small round lovehearts that were around as the drought came on. Lasted a few years as I'm only 2 or 3 times a year guy. They were low dose but the mdma in them was lush. Always a good idea to stash a few decent biscuits for the lean times.



That’s why I never suffer, I make sure I got at least 3-5yrs worth for myself and a couple of close people to me.

Even during the 09 drought I did ok, cuz I bought when the time was right and conserved.

As you said, long as you ain’t eating it on the weekends it can last you a good while.

I only got piped once, thankfully I had a bad feeling about the pill so only took half but I can imagine it woulda felt like my head was going to explode on a full.

I had the headache for 24hrs until I took some legit high quality MDMA and all my symptoms resolved 

-GC


----------



## RomanJ

I just remember getting ripped off buying dud pills with nothing in them.
People putting shit in pills and selling as MDMA is just terrible.


----------



## wackerle

G_Chem said:


> That’s why I never suffer, I make sure I got at least 3-5yrs worth for myself and a couple of close people to me.
> 
> Even during the 09 drought I did ok, cuz I bought when the time was right and conserved.
> 
> As you said, long as you ain’t eating it on the weekends it can last you a good while.
> 
> I only got piped once, thankfully I had a bad feeling about the pill so only took half but I can imagine it woulda felt like my head was going to explode on a full.
> 
> I had the headache for 24hrs until I took some legit high quality MDMA and all my symptoms resolved
> 
> -GC


Wise words. I've squirreled away some of the better pills of the last few years and some decentish crystal. Hopefully any disruption is temporary and will be followed by floods of top notch non-mehdma.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> That’s why I never suffer, I make sure I got at least 3-5yrs worth for myself and a couple of close people to me.
> 
> Even during the 09 drought I did ok, cuz I bought when the time was right and conserved.
> 
> As you said, long as you ain’t eating it on the weekends it can last you a good while.
> 
> I only got piped once, thankfully I had a bad feeling about the pill so only took half but I can imagine it woulda felt like my head was going to explode on a full.
> 
> I had the headache for 24hrs until I took some legit high quality MDMA and all my symptoms resolved
> 
> -GC



I'm jealous of your resolve, as well as your supply. I just cannot stockpile drugs because I can't leave them alone until they're gone...


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Long time no post on here!
So there's another drought is there? Is it all
Over the U.K. or just certain areas?

had some pink strawberries Sunday night they where bloody lovely - really loved up and euphoric and could dance all night on them . Plenty available aswell


----------



## G_Chem

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I'm jealous of your resolve, as well as your supply. I just cannot stockpile drugs because I can't leave them alone until they're gone...



Lol saw your post on when you stocked on 6-APB.  Yea some people can some can’t, I’ve been told I’m unusual in that way.  I’ve seen a lot of people try only to do just like you do it all up.

I think it’s partially cuz I’m so sensitive to the times I fucked up and did take too much and know it’ll just be sooo much better if I wait.

Only one drug I have trouble holding on to, and that is cocaine.  I think we can all agree on that one.  Soon as someone offers me a line I give them a disclaimer that they may be biting off more than they can chew and to only give me one if they plan on giving me more later haha.

-GC


----------



## Tranced

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I'm jealous of your resolve, as well as your supply. I just cannot stockpile drugs because I can't leave them alone until they're gone...



I'm sure you can find if you keep looking. Never give up. The pure white crystals are the shit!


----------



## headfuck123

Even more raging I binned my gram of 6-apb in a panic a few months back, during a crazy night ill not get into... Actually only tired it that night for the first time, after holding it in my stash for years and preferrred it over MDMA, kicking myself now for binning it. Got a few visas, some crumbly mcdonalds and some caps gave to me as 'Sass' which ill be holding onto for dear life, the way things are looking now... Even bulk MDMA has doubled in price in most places I used to get it. Not confident that the MDMA on offer now is actually MDMA either, due to this drought and people getting greedy. Already seeing terrible reports of pills & crystal with cathinones and dodgey RC's in it, from reputable sources to. Not looking good guys!


----------



## JohnnyVodka

RomanJ said:


> Fuck, don't bother with the blue Albert Heijn's. I took my last pill 15 hours ago and I'm still high.
> The reagent test showed MDMA which I'm sure there is some but there's also something else which is a long lasting stimulant. Any ideas on what it could be?



Are these the ones with Made In Holland on the back?


----------



## wackerle

Here's Why There's So Much Fake MDMA in the UK Right Now
					

Low demand for club drugs over lockdown has hit Dutch ecstasy makers and international traffickers, resulting in a rise in duff deals containing zero MDMA.




					www.vice.com
				




Same interesting thoughts on possible reasons for the drop in available mdma. The test results seem to corroborate that less genuine mdma is available in the UK. However the article suggests this problem is mainly a uk one. I appreciate Holland and the like are the major source but if a really serious drought, a la 2009, was happening there would surely some drop off in quality over the water as well?


----------



## G_Chem

Yea it’s strange, product is still alive and well in the US and I’ve heard much of it still coming from the EU.

Maybe it’s cuz we’re willing to pay more? Idk..

-GC


----------



## wackerle

Us Brits are renowned for our quantity over quality attitude, maybe easier to shift garbage in the UK market? Of course an article on vice isn't necessarily a completely accurate picture of the situation.


----------



## RomanJ

JohnnyVodka said:


> Are these the ones with Made In Holland on the back?


Yeah blue ones, they were actually quite good pills. Ignore that post I made, it was at the end of a 2 day bender.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> Lol saw your post on when you stocked on 6-APB.  Yea some people can some can’t, I’ve been told I’m unusual in that way.  I’ve seen a lot of people try only to do just like you do it all up.
> 
> I think it’s partially cuz I’m so sensitive to the times I fucked up and did take too much and know it’ll just be sooo much better if I wait.
> 
> Only one drug I have trouble holding on to, and that is cocaine.  I think we can all agree on that one.  Soon as someone offers me a line I give them a disclaimer that they may be biting off more than they can chew and to only give me one if they plan on giving me more later haha.
> 
> -GC



Heheh, so true.

I'm now old enough and wise enough to refuse a line of anything because it's never enough. If they're willing to share the rest and get more later then game on. But what fuckin use is ONE line??


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Tranced said:


> I'm sure you can find if you keep looking. Never give up. The pure white crystals are the shit!



Pure white crystal MDMA? Well at least the colour is a start. But I don't hold out much hope these days for any of it. Last safrole based MDMA I had was about 2017/18 now.

I'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## wackerle

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Heheh, so true.
> 
> I'm now old enough and wise enough to refuse a line of anything because it's never enough. If they're willing to share the rest and get more later then game on. But what fuckin use is ONE line??


Don't really have trouble holding onto most things, stupid long hours at work, kids plus part time study sees to that. Any form of chemical commitment unfortunately has to be planned well in advance, but hey that's life. Probably better in the long run drugs are a treat for a special occasion.

Only exception is the odd occasion I have ketamine. Headphones and a hole before sleep is always a treat. The short duration plus no issues next day makes it hard to leave alone.


----------



## RomanJ

Had half a Lion tonight, brown pill with LION written on the back.
Nice MDMA with a little bit of magic, different to when I was in my 20s, but still a bit of magic that's been missing in other pills recently.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone come across Gold Givenchy pills? Dual coloured with NL stamp on reverse??


----------



## G_Chem

Anyone tried the green baby Yodas here?

-GC


----------



## dandecadence

Anyone tried a round pill with an 8 on and a score down the back? Can’t find any reports anywhere!


----------



## telepathetic

The blue triangles with an ! (I believe from NL and widely circulating NY) are


----------



## telepathetic

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Heheh, so true.
> 
> I'm now old enough and wise enough to refuse a line of anything because it's never enough. If they're willing to share the rest and get more later then game on. But what fuckin use is ONE line??


I will never turn down a bump of K. I've had ppl who knew I was quitting offer me cocaine and I blew it away.


----------



## Grassman

So I tried 2cb. It’s really fucking nice! A tiny bit like mdma, but more like a happy psychedelic that won’t ever get dark like acid can.

This may sound weird, but I took it in a nice restaurant, ate good food and drank wine. It was amazing! It made an espresso martini taste like absolute heaven! 

I’ll try it in a club environment next time probably


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Grassman said:


> So I tried 2cb. It’s really fucking nice! A tiny bit like mdma, but more like a happy psychedelic that won’t ever get dark like acid can.
> 
> This may sound weird, but I took it in a nice restaurant, ate good food and drank wine. It was amazing! It made an espresso martini taste like absolute heaven!
> 
> I’ll try it in a club environment next time probably



It seems quite benign, but do too much in one go or mix it with other stuff and it can get overwhelming.  Last couple of times I took it, once after MDMA, once after mushrooms, it all got a bit too crazy; quite scary experiences for me.  The time I took it after MDMA (I might have actually taken a double dose on top of the MD ), I didn't trust myself not to also double dose benzos, so just rode it out in a quiet room.  The mushroom time, I took an etizolam to calm me down.  Loud music will create some busy visuals!


----------



## Grassman

Thanks bud, that’s useful and I’ll keep it in mind


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Grassman said:


> Thanks bud, that’s useful and I’ll keep it in mind



All other times I've taken 2c-b or 2c-b-fly either on their own or with other stuff, it's been great.  More my fault for being reckless those last couple of times.  Just need to make sure you've fully peaked before adding more and being conservative with additional doses.


----------



## stardust10

Anyone came across '' stamp pinky red in colour, well pressed, quite chunky? UK. I'll probably send a sample for testing but was just wondering can't see any reports.


----------



## EmDeeExEx

MsDiz said:


> There’s no way any of us could even guess. Nothing else show on the reagent test. Did you see any other colours?


Those are actually clean mdma. Best pills I've had in years as well.

Lasted as long as old pills used to. Energetic, euphoric, proper stuff


----------



## SilentRoller

Just been offered some Nintendo pills made by the party flock crew. The new ones, come in both red and black.

I wonder if they will be any good? The party flock crew were known for good pingers. Had the OG white Nintendo bars circa 2012/2013. They were the successor to the purple party flocks (greatest pills ever)

Worth a punt? It’s either that or orange Donald trumps. I had the first press of those years ago and got eye wiggles galore!


----------



## bogman

iTry91 said:


> Anyone came across '' stamp pinky red in colour, well pressed, quite chunky? UK. I'll probably send a sample for testing but was just wondering can't see any reports.


A Blue version of that pill has been knocking around Ireland for the last 15/16 months. I'd put them around the 150mg .
I would definitely recommend sending a pill to Wedinos for testing with the amount of nasty pills on the UK market atm.
Almost 10 different pills been lab tested in the last 3 weeks with none containing any MDMA.


----------



## bogman

Large amount of fake pills tested in the UK over the last few weeks.
4-CMC
Pink Ferrari 
Green Donkey Kong 
Yellow spongebob 
Yellow Superman 
Blue Pharaoh 

3-MMC
Beige Louis Vuitton 
Grey Louis Vuitton 

EUTYLONE 
Blue Soundcloud 
Pink Pharaoh 

CAFFEINE 
Pink Tindr

BUTYLONE 
White Elon Musk.


----------



## Tranced

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Pure white crystal MDMA? Well at least the colour is a start. But I don't hold out much hope these days for any of it. Last safrole based MDMA I had was about 2017/18 now.
> 
> I'd have to see it to believe it.



Oh I never make claims about safrole, I rate it by my the power of my gurn!

I'd be surprised if much Safrole ever saw entry to the UK. Imo that explains why @G_Chem is seeing it in America, but not here, at least partially. Don't they have saf trees in N/S America, and actual MDA available?

Lets remember, this whole "it changed" started with the reports of the burning of saf trees in Cambodia, then a drought, then piperazines, then actual valid empathogens like meph, then the return of ridiculously strong tenner pills because they switched up synth methods. Last MDA pill I had was 2007-8, and they came sparse before then for a few years anyway. Lots in 2002-6.

Does anybody know if there is a reason saf would be easier to create MDA from, compared to other synths? Im still convinced MDA is a major reason people miss "old pills"... half of them had at least a bit of MDA in. The two love drugs working together, big sis and little sis, with big sis largely now unheard of/forgotten, and people arguing little sis isn't gen, when lab reports do not concur.

I mean, 100mg of MDA wiped me out for _8 fucking hours_, and the added psychedelia, powerful phen psychedelia, brought about a connection to music, MDxx and life that I realised once I was up; I sincerely cherish and miss deeply... yet had forgotten over time. It was a way more different, more hedonistic planet to this one. Then again, Ive always been deeply attached to MDA.

You need that psychedelic component, that connection... if you want to connect with that _vibe_.

I feel.


----------



## G_Chem

Tranced said:


> Oh I never make claims about safrole, I rate it by my the power of my gurn!
> 
> I'd be surprised if much Safrole ever saw entry to the UK. Imo that explains why @G_Chem is seeing it in America, but not here, at least partially. Don't they have saf trees in N/S America, and actual MDA available?
> 
> Lets remember, this whole "it changed" started with the reports of the burning of saf trees in Cambodia, then a drought, then piperazines, then actual valid empathogens like meph, then the return of ridiculously strong tenner pills because they switched up synth methods. Last MDA pill I had was 2007-8, and they came sparse before then for a few years anyway. Lots in 2002-6.
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a reason saf would be easier to create MDA from, compared to other synths? Im still convinced MDA is a major reason people miss "old pills"... half of them had at least a bit of MDA in. The two love drugs working together, big sis and little sis, with big sis largely now unheard of/forgotten, and people arguing little sis isn't gen, when lab reports do not concur.
> 
> I mean, 100mg of MDA wiped me out for _8 fucking hours_, and the added psychedelia, powerful phen psychedelia, brought about a connection to music, MDxx and life that I realised once I was up; I sincerely cherish and miss deeply... yet had forgotten over time. It was a way more different, more hedonistic planet to this one. Then again, Ive always been deeply attached to MDA.
> 
> You need that psychedelic component, that connection... if you want to connect with that _vibe_.
> 
> I feel.



Yup we have various trees with it, sassafras trees and camphor trees.  And MDA is very common too, although it’s mainly found in the northern states.  Around NY you’ll see a lot of analysis showing MDA.

I definitely agree true ecstasy is the combo of MDMA/MDA.  Where I grew up its not rare to find pills which are around 75% MDMA, 25% MDA in content.  MDA adds an element that makes the experience solidify in a persons life better, hard to explain.  It’s also much more about relationships and bonding whereas MDMA to me is more about dancing and feeling good about life.

-GC


----------



## bogman

Pharaoh pills, 4 different colours and 4 different results from The Loop now.
High MDMA content in the Brown and a Yellow pill 230mg.

Today they released information of Benzocaine in a snide Yellow pill.


----------



## Tranced

G_Chem said:


> Yup we have various trees with it, sassafras trees and camphor trees.  And MDA is very common too, although it’s mainly found in the northern states.  Around NY you’ll see a lot of analysis showing MDA.
> 
> I definitely agree true ecstasy is the combo of MDMA/MDA.  Where I grew up its not rare to find pills which are around 75% MDMA, 25% MDA in content.  MDA adds an element that makes the experience solidify in a persons life better, hard to explain.  It’s also much more about relationships and bonding whereas MDMA to me is more about dancing and feeling good about life.
> 
> -GC



Yes, I like that: _ecstasy, _an incrediblly apt and beautiful yet ostracised name, probably its first street name, and lesser used these days, and an incredibly apt and beautiful yet ostrasiced experience, is of course a combo of MDA (original love drug) and MDMA (the known love drug)... and that combination is exactly what made such an apt name take off all arpund the world. Two chemicals that radically altered the world with their combination of empathy and psychedelia. Connection to people, sound, dancing, your senses, life. Both have given me huge life changing introspection.

IMO this is hands down the best explanation for "meh-dma", and "I prefer pills". They wanted _ecstasy_.

I can not describe enough how much it reminded me of a 2c phen, now that I've experienced the most empathogenic popular ones (still holding onto my two caps of t7 sent to vindicate sending me the rubbish dissociative 2c-t-21... and that same 2c, which I intend to gift to a readily willing explorer).

Hmm I'll do an MDA trip report, before I forget.


----------



## Tranced

bogman said:


> Pharaoh pills, 4 different colours and 4 different results from The Loop now.
> High MDMA content in the Brown and a Yellow pill 230mg.
> 
> Today they released information of Benzocaine in a snide Yellow pill.



Hmmm what is this loop you speak of?

_The time loop is real?_


----------



## bogman

Tranced said:


> Hmmm what is this loop you speak of?
> 
> _The time loop is real?_


WeAreTheLoopUK

Get them on FB, insta, Twitter


----------



## Tranced

bogman said:


> WeAreTheLoopUK
> 
> Get them on FB, insta, Twitter



Very good work by them.


----------



## bogman

PMMA just been found in 3 pills tested in the Netherlands. 
Pink Audi RS - trace of pmma.

Peach coloured Moncler- between 9mg - 11mg.

Light Pink Rolex - between  24mg - 31mg.


----------



## G_Chem

bogman said:


> PMMA just been found in 3 pills tested in the Netherlands.
> Pink Audi RS - trace of pmma.
> 
> Peach coloured Moncler- between 9mg - 11mg.
> 
> Light Pink Rolex - between  24mg - 31mg.



Was there any MDMA in the Pink Audi or just trace PMMA?

Good looking out, whenever PMA/PMMA pops up it’s a clear indication the main precursors are tight.

-GC


----------



## bogman

It didn't give a breakdown of exactly what was in tbe pills. 
Definitely ones to avoid. 

Also spotted on Saferparty.ch that they tested 2 pills last week with speed and caffeine. 
Not just the UK with dodgy pills.


----------



## G_Chem

Just took a look over US analysis and things are looking good as ever… Makes no sense.  A couple meth tabs but that’s not unusual, mostly MDMA.  I’d expect at least some slow down but I’m beginning to believe our supply is more localized than people initially thought.  So easy to sell stuff as “proper Dutch” when it could be from anywhere.

-GC


----------



## JohnnyVodka

RomanJ said:


> Yeah blue ones, they were actually quite good pills. Ignore that post I made, it was at the end of a 2 day bender.



I had a couple last Thursday into Friday.  They seem to be the real deal.  Forgot I'd been taking St John's Wort (not advised with MD) until after I was well into it...   Bit of a comedown which seemed to subside yesterday, but came back with a vengeance today.  Don't know if the SJW had anything to do with that?  I had a horrible sleep last night, as in very vivid dreams that kept waking me up.  With MD, I usually get sleep paralysis two nights after (unless I take a benzo), so that would have been Saturday, and with SJW there are usually vivid dreams (but not to the point of waking me up)...  I'm wondering if the weirdness last night was due to the MD session intersecting with SJW?  Hmm... really hope I feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Grassman

Don’t laugh….but when plugging a pill, do you simply stick it up your ass, or is there more to it? For example, do you need to dissolve it in water and put it in a syringe or anything?

This will be 2cb.

Thanks!


----------



## montel

Tranced said:


> Oh I never make claims about safrole, I rate it by my the power of my gurn!
> 
> I'd be surprised if much Safrole ever saw entry to the UK. Imo that explains why @G_Chem is seeing it in America, but not here, at least partially. Don't they have saf trees in N/S America, and actual MDA available?
> 
> Lets remember, this whole "it changed" started with the reports of the burning of saf trees in Cambodia, then a drought, then piperazines, then actual valid empathogens like meph, then the return of ridiculously strong tenner pills because they switched up synth methods. Last MDA pill I had was 2007-8, and they came sparse before then for a few years anyway. Lots in 2002-6.
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a reason saf would be easier to create MDA from, compared to other synths? Im still convinced MDA is a major reason people miss "old pills"... half of them had at least a bit of MDA in. The two love drugs working together, big sis and little sis, with big sis largely now unheard of/forgotten, and people arguing little sis isn't gen, when lab reports do not concur.
> 
> I mean, 100mg of MDA wiped me out for _8 fucking hours_, and the added psychedelia, powerful phen psychedelia, brought about a connection to music, MDxx and life that I realised once I was up; I sincerely cherish and miss deeply... yet had forgotten over time. It was a way more different, more hedonistic planet to this one. Then again, Ive always been deeply attached to MDA.
> 
> You need that psychedelic component, that connection... if you want to connect with that _vibe_.
> 
> I feel.



I share your thoughts, I do remember MDMA being a lot more full-on in my youth. There's that long debate of Safrole vs PMK (etc) , then there are those who say you've just "lost the magic" from overuse. But what people seem to ignore are the old test reports from 1990s. There's no real archive but I've seen some copied/pasted results in old forum posts and one (from the UK) had a load of results from the late 1990s and most of the pills were MDEA.

Unfortunately, it seems that MDEA just fell off the face of the earth after the 1990s.

There's a reference to this here:









						Content of ecstasy in the Netherlands: 1993-2008 - PubMed
					

The DIMS results provide valuable qualitative information on the content of ecstasy tablets in the Netherlands, and its changes throughout the years. Moreover, the results were used for national and international risk assessments and important warning and prevention activities.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




_"During 16 years of monitoring, the purity [tablets containing only 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA)] was lowest around 1997. During this time-period many tablets contained other substances in addition to or instead of MDMA [e.g. 3,4-methylene-dioxyamphetamine (MDA), 3,4-methylene-dioxyethylamphetamine (*MDEA*) and N-methyl-a-(1,3-benzodixol-5-yl)-2-butamine (MBDB), amphetamine and caffeine]."_

I'm still scratching my head trying to remember the test results page I saw - but it was, essentially, around 20 or so random tests from, I think, around 1998 - and almost all were MDEA


----------



## RomanJ

JohnnyVodka said:


> I had a couple last Thursday into Friday.  They seem to be the real deal.  Forgot I'd been taking St John's Wort (not advised with MD) until after I was well into it...   Bit of a comedown which seemed to subside yesterday, but came back with a vengeance today.  Don't know if the SJW had anything to do with that?  I had a horrible sleep last night, as in very vivid dreams that kept waking me up.  With MD, I usually get sleep paralysis two nights after (unless I take a benzo), so that would have been Saturday, and with SJW there are usually vivid dreams (but not to the point of waking me up)...  I'm wondering if the weirdness last night was due to the MD session intersecting with SJW?  Hmm... really hope I feel better tomorrow!



How you feeling now? I don't know much about SJW sorry. 
I used to get sleep paralysis too back in the 90's after taking MD for 2 days in a row with no sleep. Haven't had it for a while though.
Tbh I rarely get a comedown from MD anymore, I can only put it down my mental health being sorted now and the anti depressants I take.
I took those pills with 2 friends a few weeks back and they both had a bit of a rough comedown, but we did get through 15 pills between us.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

RomanJ said:


> How you feeling now? I don't know much about SJW sorry.
> I used to get sleep paralysis too back in the 90's after taking MD for 2 days in a row with no sleep. Haven't had it for a while though.
> Tbh I rarely get a comedown from MD anymore, I can only put it down my mental health being sorted now and the anti depressants I take.
> I took those pills with 2 friends a few weeks back and they both had a bit of a rough comedown, but we did get through 15 pills between us.



I'm feeling a bit better now.  I do have some background mental health issues...  Need to lay off the stims (unless very special occasion!).


----------



## GearoftheYear

Lots of fake pills around at the moment with different stamps. Pharohs and a spongebob stamp being sold on the street. Spongebobs seemed to be some sort of cathinone or stimulant. Fake crystal too which is all the cathinone stuff that was being sold in bulk a few months back.

Red bulls marquis tested MDMA also around along with champagne MDMA crystal.

This is the worst it's been since around the time of mephedrone/piperazine days before the dutch pills started appearing.


----------



## SilentRoller

Just bought some yellow Rolls Royce pills from a trusted vendor. Will be a long while until I can test but am pondering over them as the Rolls Royce stamp has been around for years. They are yellow and rectangular.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bogman

SilentRoller said:


> Just bought some yellow Rolls Royce pills from a trusted vendor. Will be a long while until I can test but am pondering over them as the Rolls Royce stamp has been around for years. They are yellow and rectangular.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'd definitely test before taking them. Chap made a report over on Pill Report for a Yellow rectangular Rolls Royce pill and its not good.
Get yourself a testing kit or pop one off in the post to Wedinos.


----------



## Grassman

SilentRoller said:


> Just bought some yellow Rolls Royce pills from a trusted vendor. Will be a long while until I can test but am pondering over them as the Rolls Royce stamp has been around for years. They are yellow and rectangular.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Test them mate. I bought some ‘mdma’ from a trusted darkweb source. Smelt of fish and tested yellow on Marquis. Threw it away


----------



## Bare_head

Yeah i feel tranced is on to something with the mda in pills. Suprising to hear mdea was in alot around the 90s. 

Shame its going like this supply wise but its no suprise with whats been happening the last few years.

I can only sense it will get worse before it gets better aswell.

Stay safe guys


----------



## headfuck123

Anyone tried or have info on any of the following? nintendo / party flock pills that come in both red and blue, crumbly yellow round Mcdonalds, or orange shoe shaped nike air force ones, or white deliveroos ( rectangle with 3 breaklines like the pastel green ones that where great). On the hunt for the least monged out pills, more love and chatty yokes please!


----------



## RomanJ

headfuck123 said:


> Anyone tried or have info on any of the following? nintendo / party flock pills that come in both red and blue, crumbly yellow round Mcdonalds, or orange shoe shaped nike air force ones, or white deliveroos ( rectangle with 3 breaklines like the pastel green ones that where great). On the hunt for the least monged out pills, more love and chatty yokes please!


I read a review on a vendor site saying that they were not as good as the old Nintendo's but we're still good. That's all I've heard of them so far.


----------



## benson7

I have done quite a bit of MDA and Meth over the last few years, and the glorious pills of the early 00's (when I started) certainly seemed far more like meth than MDA.


----------



## wackerle

headfuck123 said:


> Anyone tried or have info on any of the following? nintendo / party flock pills that come in both red and blue, crumbly yellow round Mcdonalds, or orange shoe shaped nike air force ones, or white deliveroos ( rectangle with 3 breaklines like the pastel green ones that where great). On the hunt for the least monged out pills, more love and chatty yokes please!


There's a report for both the Jordans and Nintendos on pillreports.


----------



## SilentRoller

Anyone know where I can get test kits UK wise?

I’m ashamed to say I haven’t Marquis tested a pill for years (as I’ve always purchased off a small circle of trusted vendors). Means nothing I know. Anyone new reading this -this is awful HR. Test your stuff.

But now I have acquired possible suspect yellow rolls Royce pills I plan on doing so. My other plan was to just start with dropping a half. I’m pretty sure I would be able to feel if it was Mandy based off a small amount. I’ve done enough of it…..

I don’t have a free night to do drugs for the foreseeable future but when I do I’ll be trying the rolls royces. If I can get a test kit beforehand I’ll test. Problem is I live with my missus so have to wait until she goes away for a night to myself!


----------



## wackerle

Haven't bought a kit for years but have previously used this site. https://www.reagent-tests.uk/

I think we are all guilty of being complacent at times, I know I was before the last big drought. At the moment I wouldn't trust anything untested. At least more testing services help spread the word wider these days.


----------



## SilentRoller

Marquis tested the yellow RR pills. Turns out they are kosher.
Odd as virtually every report about them at the moment is dodge. Perhaps I lucked out.

To be honest, am I right in thinking that if you took a half and found out it was a cathinone and took no more. I doubt too many bad things would happen. You may just be up for slightly longer. Cathinones are known for being a bit more heart poundy and tweaks.

It’s when you start taking multiple pills things start getting dark. I believe any seasoned user could tell the difference between an MDMA come up and say eutylone etc


----------



## Tranced

benson7 said:


> I have done quite a bit of MDA and Meth over the last few years, and the glorious pills of the early 00's (when I started) certainly seemed far more like meth than MDA.



Probably mixtures of MDA, MDMA, MDE, good quality amphetamine, and caffeine (oral caffeine, not coffee caffeine; it can really do you in, and synergises well with amph).

Anybody who has read the good speed guide in naughty places, will know that at any given time out of like 50 vendors there are a maximum of 1-3 vendors who are considered worth using (coming from user reports, wedinos tests, EC tests).

Getting pure amphetamine is almost impossible, there's usually at least caffeine in there. I've had it, and seen it, but overall it's purity is never more than a *maximum *of iirc 40-60% or so. They're also notorious for sending high quality the first time, then the next time you get a henry of dry and a henry of wet which is a different colour and trying to fob you off when questioned.  The level of bait and switch and homemade concoctions on a whim are ridiculous. I think, to be fair, they're probably sketchy speed freaks concocting their own little experiments to keep their habits going. That's how they appear to me. It's even hard to import the pure from a EU country TBF. Same thing all down the line. IMO/IME.

Ironically, the MDMA "problem" might be that it's just too damn pure these days, or was. We had no idea what we were getting in the 90's-2000's, just word of mouth on here and the streets, and anecdotal speculation based upon what we knew about the individual drugs. I'm not sure how accurate testing kits are/were but IIRC they were often indecisive with regards to colour etc.

This is the only answer I can think of to the common statement: "I always preferred old *pills*_" _when they should in theory contain the same batch, or source, of crystal MDMA.


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Tranced said:


> Probably mixtures of MDA, MDMA, MDE, good quality amphetamine, and caffeine (oral caffeine, not coffee caffeine; it can really do you in, and synergises well with amph).
> 
> Anybody who has read the good speed guide in naughty places, will know that at any given time out of like 50 vendors there are a maximum of 1-3 vendors who are considered worth using (coming from user reports, wedinos tests, EC tests).
> 
> Getting pure amphetamine is almost impossible, there's usually at least caffeine in there. I've had it, and seen it, but overall it's purity is never more than a *maximum *of iirc 40-60% or so. They're also notorious for sending high quality the first time, then the next time you get a henry of dry and a henry of wet which is a different colour and trying to fob you off when questioned.  The level of bait and switch and homemade concoctions on a whim are ridiculous. I think, to be fair, they're probably sketchy speed freaks concocting their own little experiments to keep their habits going. That's how they appear to me. It's even hard to import the pure from a EU country TBF. Same thing all down the line. IMO/IME.
> 
> Ironically, the MDMA "problem" might be that it's just too damn pure these days, or was. We had no idea what we were getting in the 90's-2000's, just word of mouth on here and the streets, and anecdotal speculation based upon what we knew about the individual drugs. I'm not sure how accurate testing kits are/were but IIRC they were often indecisive with regards to colour etc.
> 
> This is the only answer I can think of to the common statement: "I always preferred old *pills*_" _when they should in theory contain the same batch, or source, of crystal MDMA.


Careful taking caffeine, there was a thick cunt who took some pure powder, thinking he was top twat, ended up killing him. https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/caffeine-death-sparks-alert-by-nottinghamshire-coroner.532761/

Almost round the corner from me.


----------



## Tranced

LoginNotSecure said:


> Careful taking caffeine, there was a thick cunt who took some pure powder, thinking he was top twat, ended up killing him. https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/caffeine-death-sparks-alert-by-nottinghamshire-coroner.532761/
> 
> Almost round the corner from me.



Yeah thats what I meant by really do you in; it aint pretty. Me and my mate blasted through some 'amph', maybe a g or two, which turned out to be caffeine powder & we didnt sleep for another 24 hours. For some reason we called the session a day after a few hours at 4am, then both spent the next good few hours trying to sleep, it was truely minging, before I caved in at 11am to mission to mine for the only cure I could think of: phenibut. Only time ive had a full panic attack weighing that on them scales with my hands shaking spilling it all over. Got back to my mates knowing I had to hold it for 3 hours only to find him dry heaving in the back garden. Only time ive paced back and forth before as well, for three hours, trying not to puke it back up and hoping it worked dreams. Felt it working after about five hours, ffs! At least i slept. I guess it really does make dreams happen.

What dose did the lad take?



> An inquest heard he had taken two teaspoons of caffeine powder, bought legally from the internet, at a party.
> 
> It is recommended that no more than a sixteenth of a teaspoon is consumed.



Ahh right, thats what happened with me then.  8(


----------



## Liverlee

What’s the deal with taking mdma a few days after taking two tramadol? Will the tramadol inhibit the effects of the mdma or is it best wait a few more weeks?


----------



## LoginNotSecure

You’ll b’rate


----------



## Xpacta86

Anyone tried a good pill recently, that's worth?  Something close to 90s experience:D


----------



## Grassman

Best thing to try right now is 2cb IMO. Not mdma, but very, very nice. If you like good pills, you’ll like this

And there’s fuck all good pills about


----------



## SilentRoller

Dropping a yellow rolls Royce this Friday after some substantial time off. Can’t wait for those cathinone vibes 

Only kidding, they tested well - apparently super rusty but I’ll believe when I feel it!


----------



## SilentRoller

Just dropped half a yellow RR 20 mins ago. Had a light lunch. Feeling promising after 20 mins. Getting energetic vibes.

Im more concerned about how fucked up im going to get after this long break. This may be the last post I remember…..


----------



## SilentRoller

Dropped the other half…happy these are kosher. Bloody strong…..


----------



## SilentRoller

Those pills were odd. Had 2.5 over an evening. Was definitely MDMA, and I looked fucked up (eye roll/big pupils etc) but I felt little euphoria and music appreciation wasn’t as good as it usually is. Coupled with the fact it didn’t feel that rushy. I was left looking a state, but feeling quite normal mentally if that makes sense. Disappointing after so long off.

I considered for a brief second having one this morning. Then I realised how  apparently pointless that as I have heard it never works two days in a row and you end up feeling just stimmed and shite. Shame really. It’s a nice day.

EDIT: Even though I’ve said all of that, I’ve just boshed 200mg out of sheer boredom. Let’s see if anything happens…..

I won’t be chasing it if nothing does. 3 pills over 2 days isn’t an awful amount so I consider this a worthwhile experiment. I have/had months of serotonin stored up so let’s see if it works…..


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SilentRoller said:


> Those pills were odd. Had 2.5 over an evening. Was definitely MDMA, and I looked fucked up (eye roll/big pupils etc) but I felt little euphoria and music appreciation wasn’t as good as it usually is. Coupled with the fact it didn’t feel that rushy. I was left looking a state, but feeling quite normal mentally if that makes sense. Disappointing after so long off.
> 
> I considered for a brief second having one this morning. Then I realised how  apparently pointless that as I have heard it never works two days in a row and you end up feeling just stimmed and shite. Shame really. It’s a nice day.
> 
> EDIT: Even though I’ve said all of that, I’ve just boshed 200mg out of sheer boredom. Let’s see if anything happens…..
> 
> I won’t be chasing it if nothing does. 3 pills over 2 days isn’t an awful amount so I consider this a worthwhile experiment. I have/had months of serotonin stored up so let’s see if it works…..



Sounds like classic 'meh'.

Gets you fucked up, but not in the right way. What was the duration like? With 'meh' I can redose a couple of times and am still fast asleep after 3 hours.


----------



## SilentRoller

Duration was about 6 hours in total. Got to bed at 4am. Feeling that 200mg slightly. I guess it is true what they say - you can’t get mdma to work 2 days in a row.

how do people manage to do it in Ibiza/festivals?

EDIT: I take it back. I’m definitely feeling that pill today. Actually surprised!

Can’t say I will want to replicate this experiment again however.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

SilentRoller said:


> Duration was about 6 hours in total. Got to bed at 4am. Feeling that 200mg slightly. I guess it is true what they say - you can’t get mdma to work 2 days in a row.
> 
> how do people manage to do it in Ibiza/festivals?
> 
> EDIT: I take it back. I’m definitely feeling that pill today. Actually surprised!
> 
> Can’t say I will want to replicate this experiment again however.



I can usually get it to work maybe 3 or 4 nights over a 10 night stay in Ibiza (with diminishing returns).  Generally stick to 2 or 3 doses if I'm in a club, so I'm not quite plundering my serotonin.


----------



## SilentRoller

It was fairly pointless. Felt energised and slightly fucked for a bit, but pupils didn’t dilate for long. I even had 100mg after that and it made no difference.
So the bottom line of experiment is: MDMA doesn’t work 2 days in a row!


----------



## G_Chem

I roll 2 days in a row more often than I roll 1.  Both myself and others I’ve talked with actually get a better experience the second night often times.  I don’t get the same “kick you in the nuts” come up I can get the first night yet still full on empathy.  I do almost always combine psychedelics so maybe that has something to do with it.

Just rolled 2 nights 2 weeks ago and felt amazing after, besides a day to sleep I was if anything in a better mood than normal.

I find so long as I keep my use to 5-6 experiences a year, it doesn’t matter much what order I do them in.  I don’t like rolling anymore than 2 nights though cuz you definitely start to feel the serotonin depletion after the fact.

The only time I’ve found tolerance is when I dose MDA or MDMA/MDA combo the first night.  Then the second night you gotta take MDA again cuz MDMA won’t even touch the sides.

-GC


----------



## LoginNotSecure

I found I could bosh the pills (sometimes heroic doses) Wednesday to Sunday week in week out. Probably why I’m going to get early onset dementia


----------



## Grassman

Well I went to fabric for a daytime rave yesterday and there was certainly no shortage in there! Everyone was off their nut, dancing and smiling faces everywhere. I had green and yellow Brazil’s and they were awesome.

Clockwork Orange, some of you may remember it from the 90’s.


----------



## RomanJ

Sounds awesome mate. 
I went to Escape in the Park a few weeks back and most people there were off they're nuts too having a great time.

Looks like there's another one in December, I wouldn't mind going to that. Was it mainly older crowd because it was clockwork orange or not?


----------



## Grassman

Yeah, mostly over 40’s. They know have to have a good time!


----------



## RomanJ

Same at Escape in the Park, the VIP area was mostly over 40s dancing around having a blast. I want more!


----------



## Mooley

Grassman said:


> Well I went to fabric for a daytime rave yesterday and there was certainly no shortage in there! Everyone was off their nut, dancing and smiling faces everywhere. I had green and yellow Brazil’s and they were awesome.
> 
> Clockwork Orange, some of you may remember it from the 90’s.


Is it still proper sketchy in there with security and searches grassman? It's always put me off the long journey down south, but I'm yearning to hear that sound system before I retire from clubbing which isn't far away  did u manage to pick the Brazil’s up once inside?


----------



## Grassman

Security wasn’t too bad. Nah, I got them beforehand. No dealers in the club at all. They’ve redone room two layout and sound and it’s awesome.

Printworks next. Raving is back!


----------



## Mooley

Grassman said:


> Security wasn’t too bad. Nah, I got them beforehand. No dealers in the club at all. They’ve redone room two layout and sound and it’s awesome.
> 
> Printworks next. Raving is back!


Nice one, glad there's a few decent dids beginning to show up again. Printworks looks an amazing venue, enjoy mate!! I've got nick warren in Manchester coming up December, hopefully   the way covid cases are going I'm hoping venues can stay open


----------



## Tranced

Right, my mates friend has got string MDMA.

Has anybody got any inclination whatsoever what that means?

Im just picturing... string....


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Tranced said:


> Right, my mates friend has got string MDMA.
> 
> Has anybody got any inclination whatsoever what that means?
> 
> Im just picturing... string....



Sure he didn't say STRONG MDMA??


----------



## Tranced

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Sure he didn't say STRONG MDMA??



As if I thought... string. Comes in ropes.

As soon as you said I knew you were right. She eventually said "with that one gram of MDMA.. I meant to stay strong" and I'd thought she meant, tongue in cheek and ironic, she'd hoped to stay strong becauase it was only a gram.

Taking so long to eventually answer my string questions, I just know she will absolutely rinse me for this, and tbf probably thought i was doing the same and talking shite because she made a typo.

But, Igifted her her first candyflip, last night.

Ffs though. Cheers for clearing it up. X


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Tranced said:


> As if I thought... string. Comes in ropes.
> 
> As soon as you said I knew you were right. She eventually said "with that one gram of MDMA.. I meant to stay strong" and I'd thought she meant, tongue in cheek and ironic, she'd hoped to stay strong becauase it was only a gram.
> 
> Taking so long to eventually answer my string questions, I just know she will absolutely rinse me for this, and tbf probably thought i was doing the same and talking shite because she made a typo.
> 
> But, Igifted her her first candyflip, last night.
> 
> Ffs though. Cheers for clearing it up. X


----------



## thewhitebuilding

It's been about 2-3 years I last had anything. But I think a rave is on the cards.
Is good stuff easier to come by at the moment?


----------



## bogman

Manchester based Mandrake Lab have tested a thicker Blue Punisher pills at 397mg - 477mg.


----------



## G_Chem

bogman said:


> Manchester based Mandrake Lab have tested a thicker Blue Punisher pills at 397mg - 477mg.



Link? I gotta see to believe, especially right now.

-GC


----------



## wackerle

Not heard of mandrake before so had a quick search. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459183968717361160477mg, does someone need to phone guiness? Comments mention total pill weight over 600mg.


----------



## G_Chem

This may be a final run.  Imagine if you were running a good operation and getting to the end but wanted to go out with a good rep… A local presser did something similar near me for their last batch, the pills looked liked pressed crystal they were so low on binder.  It’s shocking to see this when all other EU producers are dropping their content.

-GC


----------



## AutoTripper

Yes. I was metaphorically rubbing my eyes there to add context.

Back a page...477 mg's. Whaaaat? Anything over 300 is probably just irresponsible and thoughtless.

My old friend in Wales on phone insisted about pills with "half a gram of mud" a while back.

It sounded be definition unbelievable to me then.

I thought 330-370 about the likely peak.


----------



## wackerle

Are these punishers UK only so far or are they appearing in the EU? If G_chem's theory is correct it would be interesting to know if its a large dutch lab going out big or a smaller UK presser.


----------



## G_Chem

wackerle said:


> Are these punishers UK only so far or are they appearing in the EU? If G_chem's theory is correct it would be interesting to know if its a large dutch lab going out big or a smaller UK presser.



I believe they’re a larger Dutch lab cuz those were periodically making it to the states which almost never happens with UK presses.  They also stayed good and consistent for a long time.

-GC


----------



## jtrance9

Dam this thread died


----------



## headfuck123

Im seeing prices drop again, as COVID rules become relaxed and people are going out partying more. There is no shortage of MDMA or various new presses of MDMA pills. The price spiked for a while but im now spoilt for choice again with more normal pricing, even though I only indulge about twice a year max now. Seen some sexy looking Luis V dual coloured (half red, half green) presses, nike air force ones in the shape of the actual shoe, fortnites, and loads of other shiny new dutch presses on offer.. Its not over yet!


----------



## RomanJ

I've got a night out coming up but got no idea what's good at the moment. Does anyone have any recommendations?
Has anyone tried the red Levi's? They look the same as an old press from a few years back.


----------



## wackerle

This thread ain't half dead, nobody doing mandy these days? Off to reach for the lasers shortly, got a couple of rainbow drops to help me along


----------



## LoginNotSecure

What’s ya name? What’ve you had? Reach for the lasers! Safe as fuck.


----------



## Arnold

LoginNotSecure said:


> What’s ya name? What’ve you had? Reach for the lasers! Safe as fuck.


Oi oi saveloy ya seen me white glove?


----------



## PsychedelicSummer

Norther Europe, Darknet: Pink hearts without print was MehDMA, even made me puke from "MDMA" for the first time. Got some yellow and green Philipp Plein a couple of monthd ago which I have not tried yet. Not too keen on trying pills or crystals any more as the last 10 times have been MehMDMA. We really need to help each other identify which pills are MehDMA in order to get the magic stuff back!


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Won’t be no magic till they start making it with sassafras oil again. And I can’t see that being done on a large scale anymore. 

You might have a few die hard chemists left, but I’m assuming any batch made with the oil isn’t going to end up on the mass market.


----------



## wackerle

First time on it since covid, was a joy to get lost in the music with the odd break to chat shit with whoever. Not feeling bad at all today although wasn't to crazy with dosage.


----------



## Arnold

wackerle said:


> First time on it since covid, was a joy to get lost in the music with the odd break to chat shit with whoever. Not feeling bad at all today although wasn't to crazy with dosage.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

wackerle said:


> This thread ain't half dead, nobody doing mandy these days? Off to reach for the lasers shortly, got a couple of rainbow drops to help me along



Funny you should say that. I had a fantastic pill last night that was even better than the first time I took MDMA many moons ago.

Having been subjected to MehDMA for years (with a few notable exceptions), this was the fuckin tits. Just the act of breathing was orgasmic.

Although I was just at home with the wife and son (he gave it me for my birthday), it couldn't have been better. I spent all afternoon just hugging them both and bouncing around with wide eyes and a stupid grin. Also trippy as fuck. I was seeing things that weren't there, seeing multiple images of things that were there and just revelling in being.

It's always good to know that decent shit is still available - it just takes some finding.


Feel fuckin ace today as well....


----------



## Arnold

mda?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Arnold said:


> mda?



Who knows mate. I've never knowingly taken MDA, but MDMA metabolises to MDA anyway as far as I know. But having been moaning about the loss of magic for years, this fucker had it all. No desire to redose, it lasted for hours and was sheer bliss.

And my lad's got more


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Funny you should say that. I had a fantastic pill last night that was even better than the first time I took MDMA many moons ago.
> 
> Having been subjected to MehDMA for years (with a few notable exceptions), this was the fuckin tits. Just the act of breathing was orgasmic.
> 
> Although I was just at home with the wife and son (he gave it me for my birthday), it couldn't have been better. I spent all afternoon just hugging them both and bouncing around with wide eyes and a stupid grin. Also trippy as fuck. I was seeing things that weren't there, seeing multiple images of things that were there and just revelling in being.
> 
> It's always good to know that decent shit is still available - it just takes some finding.
> 
> 
> Feel fuckin ace today as well....


wow you finally got a good one you fkin deserve it after all the meh you've endured! I gave up years ago - so kinda jealous (but pleased I didn't have to wade through all the shite...)

and yeah sounds like mda

EDIT what are the pills? Sending a quarter of one to Wedinos could be interesting?


----------



## Bare_head

Yeah do tell on the logo. I miss those days soooo much


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

all down to FUBAR's innit!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ageingpartyfiend said:


> wow you finally got a good one you fkin deserve it after all the meh you've endured! I gave up years ago - so kinda jealous (but pleased I didn't have to wade through all the shite...)
> 
> and yeah sounds like mda
> 
> EDIT what are the pills? Sending a quarter of one to Wedinos could be interesting?



Cheers mate. It was worth wading through the shite for. It was like taking a new drug for the first time.

They were bright yellow shield shaped pills with a guy fawkes stamp on both sides. Very crumbly and sweet tasting (I like to dissolve them in my mouth for maximum comeupability). Shit hit hard and fast and lasted for fuckin hours. With the meh stuff, I'm usually asleep after two hours...


----------



## G_Chem

Yea sounds like it could’ve been a good MDMA/MDA mixed pill.  The trippiness, extra love, hits hard and lasts.  That said, could’ve just been getting a lot of meh like you’ve been saying cuz 2hrs ain’t right either.  Either way glad to hear you got some good ones!! Now stock up! 

-GC


----------



## RomanJ

Nice one FUBAR sounds like you had an awesome time. 
There is hope! 
Was there any text in the pills?


----------



## wackerle

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Cheers mate. It was worth wading through the shite for. It was like taking a new drug for the first time.
> 
> They were bright yellow shield shaped pills with a guy fawkes stamp on both sides. Very crumbly and sweet tasting (I like to dissolve them in my mouth for maximum comeupability). Shit hit hard and fast and lasted for fuckin hours. With the meh stuff, I'm usually asleep after two hours...


Sweet, as soon as suicide Tuesday is done I'll fire up tor and spring in to action! Jokes aside if you come across summat half decent these days stock up and keep a few for a rainy day. The days of three reliably blinding pills three for a tenner are gone for the foreseeable. Bluelight used to be decent for getting an educated guess of whats decent but this thread and pillreports are shadows of their former self. Reddit just seems to be full of yanks who take half a kilo of supplements for every 50mg of mdma.


----------



## wackerle

LoginNotSecure said:


> What’s ya name? What’ve you had? Reach for the lasers! Safe as fuck.


Reached for them for all I was worth, after all these years still ain't quite managed to reach the fuckers! Taller shoes next time should do it.....Still half the funs in the trying


----------



## wackerle

Arnold said:


>


I reckon this scene encapsulates shit talk perfectly, always seems so profound and meaningful at the time!


----------



## Arnold




----------



## LoginNotSecure

wackerle said:


> I reckon this scene encapsulates shit talk perfectly, always seems so profound and meaningful at the time!


Watched a documentary about the making of the film with the cast and director(s) who said that it was so difficult to fake being off ya tits, so they were actually off their tits. 

Imagine trying to do that in todays culture of snowflakes.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I'm no fan of Danny Dyer, but he played a coke head amazingly well in that film.


----------



## acieed_ed

Glad Ur enjoying top shelf E's ATM fubar. I'm injecting coke ATM and THIS tune from '91 is my mantra .Hyper Go Go  - never let go


----------



## wackerle

After Saturday was worried this week would be shit (not been tip top just lately),but been feeling fan-fucking-tastic all week. Nice surprise, guess sometimes you just need a party prescription and to blow off some steam!


----------



## G_Chem

acieed_ed said:


> Glad Ur enjoying top shelf E's ATM fubar. I'm injecting coke ATM and THIS tune from '91 is my mantra .Hyper Go Go  - never let go



I need more music in my life like this.

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> Yea sounds like it could’ve been a good MDMA/MDA mixed pill.  The trippiness, extra love, hits hard and lasts.  That said, could’ve just been getting a lot of meh like you’ve been saying cuz 2hrs ain’t right either.  Either way glad to hear you got some good ones!! Now stock up!
> 
> -GC



The moral of this story is:

'When you lose the magic, have kids. Wait for them to grow up and find decent connects for you'.

Simple, but time consuming...


----------



## LoginNotSecure

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> The moral of this story is:
> 
> 'When you lose the magic, have kids. Wait for them to grow up and find decent connects for you'.
> 
> Simple, but time consuming...


That’s playing the long game.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

LoginNotSecure said:


> That’s playing the long game.



Heh, I'm in it to win it...


----------



## AutoTripper

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I'm no fan of Danny Dyer, but he played a coke head amazingly well in that film.


Danny Dyer is a twat basically.

If he was put high on a pedestal to represent us down here to some superior light beings, it would be pitiful and god knows what level of fate would befall us lol.

You and I would even do a far better job FUBES.


----------



## AutoTripper

Plus I was lucky on both counts I guess because I never lost the magic nor did I ever end up with children to bring up.


----------



## AutoTripper

G_Chem said:


> Yea sounds like it could’ve been a good MDMA/MDA mixed pill.  The trippiness, extra love, hits hard and lasts.  That said, could’ve just been getting a lot of meh like you’ve been saying cuz 2hrs ain’t right either.  Either way glad to hear you got some good ones!! Now stock up!
> 
> -GC


Secretly the best too really I think.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I don't want to bore you's all with this shit, but I'm still revelling in how fuckin good that pill was. Took me right back to the golden age of the 90s. Pure euphoria and no come down whatsoever. It's just served to reinforce that there REALLY is something wrong with much of the MDMA available today.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

RomanJ said:


> Was there any text in the pills?



No, just a shoddy stamp of a guy fawkes/anonymous face. I must add that these aren't recent pills - I had one for my birthday last year as well, but although I could tell it was good stuff, it felt underdosed. This fucker wasn't...


----------



## AutoTripper

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I don't want to bore you's all with this shit, but I'm still revelling in how fuckin good that pill was. Took me right back to the golden age of the 90s. Pure euphoria and no come down whatsoever. It's just served to reinforce that there REALLY is something wrong with much of the MDMA available today.


Mate, I'm really pleased there. Not for MDMA at large, and the simple miniaturised justice here.

But for you bro firstly. You show the best attitude so humble perfect sense of humour, keep your glass half full always, and put that out there.

I remember I had a fun quick dream too yearish ago, in your kitchen cross lounge lol, so no door even to fridge next 6 pack haha.

Was the scenario. Nice mellow blue lit sofas, yellower light round concrete corner to fridge.

And you did actually go there one time during my quick little dream haha.

I think I mentioned it to you one day but do you know great detail.

I just remembered that on the keeping with glass half full theme.


So yeah. Just honestly glad you had that gift experience now in life.

And your gut tells you surely, maybe could be "mehish" stuff all along??


See I've had my drugs of choice working above old days optimum with the tripping.

I'm fully cleansed there now. 

If I fix together from recent mega nasty multiple new Nerve based again, N damaging and trashing to every NS, I'll probably find even more new deeper rabbit holes, I look forward to that in fact but content!

I'll surely never take exstacy again though.


----------



## AutoTripper

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> No, just a shoddy stamp of a guy fawkes/anonymous face. I must add that these aren't recent pills - I had one for my birthday last year as well, but although I could tell it was good stuff, it felt underdosed. This fucker wasn't...


I wonder if the Guy Fawkes is a little hint because in 2005 strangely coincidentally when my own ecstasy use was force stopped batches batches of these unusual Mickey Mouse tablets or circulating the country.


There was definitely something strange about them I have decided since that they must have been a basic counterfeit masquerading and maybe the beginning of the mass introduction of meh?

And Mickey Mouse if you were trying to have a little laugh at the same time knowing what you were doing I can't really think of a more suitable slogan.


And Guy Fawkes know the one single word we could connect him with and concepts (clue-not the houses of Parliament lol)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

AutoTripper said:


> I'll surely never take exstacy again though.



I'm the same with LSD mate. I miss psychedelics with all my heart, but I'm too cynical these days...


----------



## AutoTripper

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I'm the same with LSD mate. I miss psychedelics with all my heart, but I'm too cynical these days...


I am fully aware of that mate. Was part of the context of my thoughts and being pleased for you.

I remember bro. 

That's exactly what I meant, cos I know LSD is not there for yourself.

So like FFS at least allow the man a proper roll right?

These experiences can be good for us in life, longterm wise too. 

Plus, I don't see you as cynical. I don't usually get along easy with cynical types lol.


----------



## AutoTripper

Btw we NEVER called it rolling!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

AutoTripper said:


> Btw we NEVER called it rolling!



You're right, WE didn't. But it is actually quite a good description of a true MDMA experience...


----------



## AutoTripper

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> You're right, WE didn't. But it is actually quite a good description of a true MDMA experience...


I used to be eeing out of my face lol.

I like that one. Too explicit perhaps now that exstacy use has become so "trendy" over time.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

AutoTripper said:


> I used to be eeing out of my face lol.



Word!


----------



## AutoTripper

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Word!


Also....I'm getting e'd up later.

It had conjugations haha.

I knew fosure you'd know this one.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

AutoTripper said:


> Also....I'm getting e'd up later.
> 
> It had conjugations haha.
> 
> I knew fosure you'd know this one.



Yeh, no one I ever knew said "I rolled hard last night".


It was invariably; "fuck me, I was fuckin fucked off my fuckin tits last night man!"


----------



## Tec

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> No, just a shoddy stamp of a guy fawkes/anonymous face. I must add that these aren't recent pills - I had one for my birthday last year as well, but although I could tell it was good stuff, it felt underdosed. This fucker wasn't...



Were these the fuckers per chance?


----------



## AutoTripper

Tec said:


> Were these the fuckers per chance?


How much you doin them for mate is zone 4 in UK I'll come and collect?


----------



## Tec

Ha, spotted them on the Dark Web  Just the one vendor who's been trying to shift them shift them since late 2021. Hope that doesn't break the rules.

Moving to Canada for work for a bit, interested in their famous MDA/MDMA output. Will report back.

In the mean time I'm looking for some big nights, hope these are the ticket.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tec said:


> Were these the fuckers per chance?



No mate, they were yellow and shield shaped. Similar stamp though...


Hope yours do the trick mate.


----------



## Tec

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> No mate, they were yellow and shield shaped. Similar stamp though...
> 
> 
> Hope yours do the trick mate.



Ha no worries bud. Honestly gonna swerve any MDxx then, just not worth the risk it nowadays. Never thought I'd be a coke guy but it's better to have a couple of lines of good gear than it is rolling the dice.

Some of the best nights of my life have been doing MDxx, some insane personal connections and stories. Really is shite.

Cherish those pills mate


----------



## Grassman

Anyone noticed the pills getting much better in London lately? I went out on Saturday, bought mine in the club and they were really, really good. Two different types, both old school, energetic, chatty, etc. Everyone in the club seemed high as a kite too


----------



## Zork

Loads of presses around at the moment, fantas, fendis were good strong ones, Blue EAs around 120mg also very nice. 

Anyone tried tekashi69s? Multi colored tablets, being sold as MDMA but DrugsData has a test for MDMA+4MMC in the green ones. Also curious if anyone could comment on their experience with this combination.


----------



## Grassman

I was about to order multi coloured ones. You got a link to that report?


----------



## Zork

Grassman said:


> I was about to order multi coloured ones. You got a link to that report?



Tekashi69 MDMA/4-MMC Green Pill: https://drugsdata.org/view.php?id=12488

Tekashi69 MDMA Red Pill: https://drugsdata.org/view.php?id=12333

This stamp seems to have been around for over three years now (https://drugsdata.org/view.php?id=7481). Only one test has been anything other than MDMA on DrugsData.

I have also heard great things about the multi-colored pills circulating now. It's why I was curious.

I'm also aware of the cathinones being sold as MDMA at the end of 2021. I wasn't sure if these green pills were meant to be a good buzz or a way of getting rid of cathinones that have been dumped on a crew pressing. Similar test results appeared with multi-coloured Pharoh pills in September last year: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437363092372037633
If you do pickup some and don't mind please test one of each color. I would trust your report.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Grassman said:


> Anyone noticed the pills getting much better in London lately? I went out on Saturday, bought mine in the club and they were really, really good. Two different types, both old school, energetic, chatty, etc. Everyone in the club seemed high as a kite too



I have some white fantas I believe originate from London. They were the cleanest pill I've done in years.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Zork said:


> Loads of presses around at the moment, fantas, fendis were good strong ones, Blue EAs around 120mg also very nice.
> 
> Anyone tried tekashi69s? Multi colored tablets, being sold as MDMA but DrugsData has a test for MDMA+4MMC in the green ones. Also curious if anyone could comment on their experience with this combination.



I've had MDMA + meph before.  It's one of those combos where you have to get the ratio/amount right, or it can be overpowering, unless you like overpowering...  I guess the meph should make the MDMA a bit more stimmy.  Also, doing those substances close together is asking for the mother of all comedowns...  I'm not sure my mental health could take it these days.

The amounts in those pills seems fairly tame, though, so probably reasonably safe...


----------



## G_Chem

We don’t know what kind of synergy might be happening with those two at those doses unless someone’s done both at weighed doses to know.

I’m curious if despite the lower doses the cumulative effect is greater than both alone.  Whenever I see interesting combinations I wonder is it just haphazardly done or do they know something we don’t.  Like the MDA and caffeine pills at a 2:1 mix.

-GC


----------



## JohnnyVodka

G_Chem said:


> We don’t know what kind of synergy might be happening with those two at those doses unless someone’s done both at weighed doses to know.
> 
> I’m curious if despite the lower doses the cumulative effect is greater than both alone.  Whenever I see interesting combinations I wonder is it just haphazardly done or do they know something we don’t.  Like the MDA and caffeine pills at a 2:1 mix.
> 
> -GC


 Pretty sure I've combined meph and MDMA at higher doses than that, but, as I said, I've done it at least once when it was overpowering.  This was a long time ago though.


----------



## G_Chem

JohnnyVodka said:


> Pretty sure I've combined meph and MDMA at higher doses than that, but, as I said, I've done it at least once when it was overpowering.  This was a long time ago though.



That’s why I mentioned weighed doses, have you weighed them or just started dipping into the bags?

-GC


----------



## JohnnyVodka

G_Chem said:


> That’s why I mentioned weighed doses, have you weighed them or just started dipping into the bags?
> 
> -GC



I weighed it when I did it & tried different amounts/ratios.  Don't ask me what they were though.


----------



## PumpUpTheValium

Anybody had or tested those orange soundclouds doing the rounds atm? Getting conflicting results on pill reports.


----------



## Tranced

Fucking absoluty gorgeous.

My friend gave me an "iceburg white as the cliffs of dover" for free. Fucking love her. Blew my tits off.


----------



## G_Chem

2wks from now I’ll be hitting it hard that weekend.  Got one roll planned with MDMA, MDA and 5-MAPB as it’s been awhile without that combo in my life.  Gonna be cold one, high of upper 50’s/low 60’s and mid 40’s at night.  Weeds out the weaklings lol.

-GC


----------



## PumpUpTheValium

G_Chem said:


> 2wks from now I’ll be hitting it hard that weekend.  Got one roll planned with MDMA, MDA and 5-MAPB as it’s been awhile without that combo in my life.  Gonna be cold one, high of upper 50’s/low 60’s and mid 40’s at night.  Weeds out the weaklings lol.
> 
> -GC



That sounds like quite the combo, would love to experience that. How similar is 5-MAPB to 6-APB?


----------



## G_Chem

PumpUpTheValium said:


> That sounds like quite the combo, would love to experience that. How similar is 5-MAPB to 6-APB?



I actually haven’t tried 6-APB yet but quality 5-MAPB is wonderful stuff.  Very much like MDMA except takes longer to hit, has a longer duration, bit less energy but nothing to scoff at, and overall steady effects instead of the up n down.  Doesn’t have much trippiness like I hear 6-APB can bring.

-GC


----------



## PumpUpTheValium

G_Chem said:


> I actually haven’t tried 6-APB yet but quality 5-MAPB is wonderful stuff.  Very much like MDMA except takes longer to hit, has a longer duration, bit less energy but nothing to scoff at, and overall steady effects instead of the up n down.  Doesn’t have much trippiness like I hear 6-APB can bring.
> 
> -GC


I’ve tried 6-APB back when mcat got banned, they were calling it ‘benzo fury’ at the time iirc. I didn’t really rate it as it got hyped up as something it wasn’t, very little empothogen effects compared to MDMA or 4mmc. From a little reading it sounds like 5-MAPB is a better empothogen. Will need to keep my eyes out for it


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PumpUpTheValium said:


> I’ve tried 6-APB back when mcat got banned, they were calling it ‘benzo fury’ at the time iirc. I didn’t really rate it as it got hyped up as something it wasn’t, very little empothogen effects compared to MDMA or 4mmc. From a little reading it sounds like 5-MAPB is a better empothogen. Will need to keep my eyes out for it



6-APB is the fuckin tits mate. I find it far superior to much of the so called MDMA these days.


----------



## PumpUpTheValium

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> 6-APB is the fuckin tits mate. I find it far superior to much of the so called MDMA these days.


The MDMA now is shit though tbf. Maybe it’s my expectations that ruined it for me. I’d definitely try it again with that said, most of the time external factors can either ruin or make a Persian rug


----------



## MiniNapalm

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I have some white fantas I believe originate from London. They were the cleanest pill I've done in years.


I had these too (also in London) and you’re quite right - far cleaner than anything I’ve had in years. Hopefully the start of something great


----------



## The dropper

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I have some white fantas I believe originate from London. They were the cleanest pill I've done in years.


I had these too (also in London) and you’re quite right - far cleaner than anything I’ve had in years. Hopefully the start of something great 

Photos please boys if possible, if not detailed description at least. 
Over that way in a few weeks & this from you 2 piques my interest immensely


----------



## G_Chem

How exactly are these new ones different? Any and all details appreciated.  Duration, love factor, all that shit.  Do they smell of safrole?

-GC


----------



## Tec

The dropper said:


> Photos please boys if possible, if not detailed description at least.
> Over that way in a few weeks & this from you 2 piques my interest immensely



I believe these are the ones, advertised in places as 300mg which doesn't inspire confidence 






EDIT - Ordered 10, fuck it.


----------



## The dropper

SHM or MiniNapalm ? Are they the 1’s you boys have had & rate highly ? 
Please confirm


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

They look right. No, they are nowhere near 300mg. Take a whole one. (Then another a couple of hours later). There's something about them. They are good, great sex etc. But very forgetful. Memory dazzler. What was the last thing I said?


----------



## The dropper

Thanks SHM. Time to trawl the DNM’s & stock up me thinks. 
I’m now mildly excited


----------



## PsychedelicSummer

I recently ought chrystsals from a Scandinavian DN vendor advertised as "old school MDMA" with rave reviews. Started out good, but I can confirm it was MehDMA as it cancelled all effects from 2C-B and made me sort of depressed 2 h in. No smell (though reviews said it should smell of safrole) and a very weak taste of safrole/licorice that I recognize from other batches of MehDMA. So yet another sample to my now quite large pile of MehDMA. Glad I just bought 1 g. I'm so sick and tired of this unknown crap beIng sold as MDMA! May the responsible manufacturers rot in hell!


----------



## LoginNotSecure

I highly doubt there’s any MDMA made via safrole anymore.


----------



## MiniNapalm

I found the white fantas less mongy/heavy than some of the Dutch pills. Took them on 2 separate club nights and had energy and euphoria, whilst still having a clear head.

(Unfortunately) I didn’t experience being massively loved up - like the good ole days - but was certainly very friendly and had a great time on both occasions. And definitely not 300mg, I suspect that’s more to do with marketing given the current climate.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

MiniNapalm said:


> still having a clear head.



And that is the essential difference between 'meh' and 'magic'...


----------



## blondin

Its mostly now with PMK and I think the problem is not to do with MDMA content but other molecules that have not been synthesised out effecting the buzz or lack of. It's pretty obvious that the pills we got at the end on the 80's and beginning of the 90's were different to todays offerings and they were on the whole between 80-120mgs, sure we took 3-4 over a night but that first pill was like rocket fuel when it kicked in so much so that many people use to take a 1/2 then another 30m later.


----------



## Larch

Aiyup... Anyone had any experiences with the orange and blue Goomba peels? 2cb. Break line on the back along with a 1up and 20mg stamp.


----------



## Grassman

I’ve had them, really enjoyable. I’m not experienced enough to say if they’re actually 20mg though


----------



## Grassman

So how strong do people actually think the fantas are? Should I take a whole one?


----------



## Grassman

MiniNapalm said:


> I found the white fantas less mongy/heavy than some of the Dutch pills. Took them on 2 separate club nights and had energy and euphoria, whilst still having a clear head.
> 
> (Unfortunately) I didn’t experience being massively loved up - like the good ole days - but was certainly very friendly and had a great time on both occasions. And definitely not 300mg, I suspect that’s more to do with marketing given the current climate.


Did you do them whole, or halves?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Grassman said:


> So how strong do people actually think the fantas are? Should I take a whole one?



Definitely.


----------



## Larch

Grassman said:


> I’ve had them, really enjoyable. I’m not experienced enough to say if they’re actually 20mg though



Perfect. Cheers man!


----------



## Zork

Grassman said:


> So how strong do people actually think the fantas are? Should I take a whole one?



More like 150mg rather than 300mg. Take a whole one.


----------



## Grassman

So I tried the fantas yesterday, Bicep live at a festival. They were nice, but very inconsistent. Me and my mate did our first, I felt it mildly, but he was off his nuts. Second one hit me hard, but he hardly felt it. Luckily I timed my 2nd one just in time for Bicep. So yeah, good quality mandy, but some are stronger than others.


----------



## G_Chem

Grassman said:


> So I tried the fantas yesterday, Bicep live at a festival. They were nice, but very inconsistent. Me and my mate did our first, I felt it mildly, but he was off his nuts. Second one hit me hard, but he hardly felt it. Luckily I timed my 2nd one just in time for Bicep. So yeah, good quality mandy, but some are stronger than others.



What kinda duration?

-GC


----------



## Grassman

Not bad, hour and a half maybe


----------



## G_Chem

Grassman said:


> Not bad, hour and a half maybe



For real? Like you mean to say hour n half later you don’t feel it much anymore? At hour n half things have just got started usually for me but everyone’s different I suppose.

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Grassman said:


> Not bad, hour and a half maybe



That is short. Even the mehest of the meh usually gives me a couple of hours...


----------



## Xpacta86

Very tempted by this report https://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=38889. Has anyone actually tried them and can confirm if they are the real deal? Found them available in UK and will try to obtain them and share opinions in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## blondin

Fuck me 1 1/2 hours....we'd still be rushing after 2 or so then drop another...repeat till you fall over


----------



## G_Chem

Yea id say if I were to gauged the intensity from a scale of 1-5, 5 being full on.

Hour 0- 1
Hour 1- 5
Hour 2- 4.5
Hour 3- 4
Hour 4- 3.5
Hour 5- 2.5
Hour 6- 2
Hour 7- 1.5
Hour 8- 1

Sometimes depending on the batch I’ll reach 1 at hour 7, rarely Hour 6, only 1-2 times Hour 5 or less.

-GC


----------



## Grassman

Tolerance is a bitch


----------



## LogitechZZ5500

I bought some pink and white pills advertised as Q-dance from the Dark Net a couple of years ago. Cant remember how much they were advertised as being - something like 240 or 250mg. Look exactly like the ones here - 




Any tests/ideas about those Q-Dance pills? from
      MDMA
Had half at a festival last year, and it was great but not exactly mind blowing, added 2cb and k to it which certainly helped me along .  I have used MDMA off and on for almost 20 years, never abused it fortunately.  Last time I indulged was last summer. A whole one should be ok for me as 100kg bloke, shouldnt it?


----------



## RomanJ

Has anyone seen this? MAPS have released a synthesis route of MDMA that isn't made from a controlled precursor.









						MAPS Places Fully Validated, Multi-Kilogram Synthesis MDMA in the Public Domain - Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies - MAPS
					

MAPS and MAPS PBC have developed the first validated commercial synthetic process for producing multi-kilogram batches of MDMA under current Good Manufacturing Practices The availability of larger quantities of cGMP-compliant MDMA will facilitate ongoing clinical trials and provide for future...




					maps.org


----------



## Arnold

They're warning here about satan sinners, 400mg mdma in one pill.


----------



## PieHeid

Hi folks, anyone have any experience with Philipp Plein pills? White in colour (very slightly pinkish hue), and from around the Edinburgh area. Source (who is well experienced!) says "nice, clean etc etc".  

Having googled around a wee bit, I've seen a couple of mentions of 4-FMA being the active... Hmm... There's a little in the 'Dangerous & Dodgy Pills' sticky, but just wondering if anyone has any first hand experience... Cheers!


----------



## g33z3y2022

PieHeid said:


> Hi folks, anyone have any experience with Philipp Plein pills? White in colour (very slightly pinkish hue), and from around the Edinburgh area. Source (who is well experienced!) says "nice, clean etc etc".
> 
> Having googled around a wee bit, I've seen a couple of mentions of 4-FMA being the active... Hmm... There's a little in the 'Dangerous & Dodgy Pills' sticky, but just wondering if anyone has any first hand experience... Cheers!


I have seen Phillip Plein pills but real dutch quality they should be very well pressed and were a grey silver colour. Should smell of that nice mdma smell if they are proper.it was like 2 of letter P Facing opposite ways to eachother with a borderline indent and outdent around  them think they were 300mg or thereabouts


----------



## Treacle

Good evening, fellow gurners. It's been a long time since I visited. I have been getting Darth Vaders for a good while and they're the best I've had in about ten years. Lovey, euphoric, dancy, eye wiggles, visuals, everything. A couple is enough for a full night, as well. Absolutely cracking! Definitely made by professionals, using either PMK or safrole.


----------



## Xpacta86

Treacle said:


> Good evening, fellow gurners. It's been a long time since I visited. I have been getting Darth Vaders for a good while and they're the best I've had in about ten years. Lovey, euphoric, dancy, eye wiggles, visuals, everything. A couple is enough for a full night, as well. Absolutely cracking! Definitely made by professionals, using either PMK or safrole.


Can you post a picture. I have seen similar ones in red/black


----------



## Tranced

IMG-20221018-225927
					

Image IMG-20221018-225927 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20221018-225703
					

Image IMG-20221018-225703 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Here we go again! Wish luck to my typing!


----------



## mister

I know im in the wrong region but In Aus a gram of MDMA is going for AU$200+ a g if you can find it and it's crap. Pills are non existent.

The drug of choice in Aus is Meth which is boring.

Thank your lucky stars you still get fairly good quality MDMA


----------



## axe battler

Yeah I have an Australian friend who told me the same. He absolutely went crazy with pills when he came here for a couple of years, then mephedrone.


----------



## The dropper

I too am in Australia, yes it’s fucking expensive, even more so currently but the quality is superb. The last 3 batches I’ve bought have been so much better than anything I got in the uk recently. Also pills have suddenly becoming available again. Red ace of spades. Pass all my reagent tests as does the md. Yet to try tho personally although friends rate highly.


----------

